# Dr.Amber Trichome: Super Lemon Haze and Snow White Fingerez Scrog Style



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2011)

fUCK yEAH... TURN THIS SHIT UP.. The funky Cypress Hill Shit......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=detVOuK8v-U


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2011)

The Babys are soaking it up 
I love this color...smokin hot






The nursery is awaiting them tonite!!!! 
The new grow Tent..I love this space!!!!!
The intake fan and ballast




The extraction.... 6 inch outake fan up top



Growing Supplies so far.. I will be getting Bio Biz grow medium and nutes!!

Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

sweeeeeeet in at the 1st page  i've just dropped u a mail mate  I'll be back in a bit to read through, not that theres much so far lol 

Las 

edit - put the kettle on luv 

[video=youtube;detVOuK8v-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=detVOuK8v-U[/video]


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Woot~ A new tent and a new toys to play with. Happy Valentines to you !!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2011)

Ganja Guru God speeks..... what a lucky mudafucka.lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXDsHt854co


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cervantes is my Hero. When I first embarked on growing I picked up his book " Indoor/Outdoor Medical Marijuana Bible" read it front to back and back to front.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

#

and god said there shall be light and there was  pow thats the ticket mate  that on 360 setting? i love the colour of the blue light 

lots of great toys to play with i'd be dead chuffed with that setup 

do you know which seed is which or are you treating them as equals lol and working it out due to the sativa and indicas?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

wow, wow, wow, feeling so fine this morning.. 
I really really LUV Super Lemon Haze, it such an awesome high, man I grew some good dope!!!
Now Im goin grow some more...hahah
oK NOW for ........
The DR.s orders .......you need to pick up you bong now and some some killer weed.
Ok, now turn up your speakers.....goood.....
and click on this link....get down with the funky Cypress Hill Shit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWafC4tIIHc
AND read this.............................have an awesome day!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 15, 2011)

Dammnnnn amber, making that phototron look like a runt next to that monster tent! You're gonna do great in that new setup! S to the ubbed.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 15, 2011)

You do not need an intake fan, just exahust and passive intake.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> You do not need an intake fan, just exahust and passive intake.


jog on pal with ur negative comments, good vibes only on this thread


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

I took care of his sorry ass!!!!!!!!! thanks for watchin my back las. your straight up cool man


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont see the point in negative comments like that, whats he want u to do? take it back to the shop and ask for ur money back after u've used it? constructive coments please ladies and gents


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont know what hes thinkin... i just imagine him as a very uptight dude who dosent belong in my world, so gone he will be. Trash has been taken out.excuse me the rubbish has been removed


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 15, 2011)

All it's going to do is make your air circulation even quicker so where's the harm in that lol? Just keep doing what you're doing amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

molesting your BUDS!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahahahahhahaha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueA0oqWdfdo


----------



## r1tony (Feb 15, 2011)

lol lightning bolts.. I am in for a trippy ride.


----------



## see4 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dude, sweet setup man.

The fan on the bottom (right), is that vent or exhaust? Do you have an exhaust on the light? Is there a fan on the bottom (left)?

Dude, I want this setup. I neeeed this setup. I can't handle the truth!

sub'd


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

HI see4,your funny..hehehehe you will handle the truth, you can do it!
the fan on the bottom right is the 4 inch inline intake fan.
there is an exhust on the light going up to the top of the tent with a 6" extraction fan...Presently there is not a fan on the bottom left. I am going to get a clip on fan from walmart to put into the tent soon...


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 15, 2011)

lmao, never seen that show but it sure is hilarious!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2011)

dude , i fuckin LOVE Stanford and son. I have THE ENTIRE DVD COLLECTION...all 6 seasons. I try to get in an episode a night.. that show was classic dope ass cool..


----------



## see4 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI see4,your funny..hehehehe you will handle the truth, you can do it!
> the fan on the bottom right is the 4 inch inline intake fan.
> there is an exhust on the light going up to the top of the tent with a 6" extraction fan...Presently there is not a fan on the bottom left. I am going to get a clip on fan from walmart to put into the tent soon...


Does the 4" intake help with temp? Or is it strictly for improved air circulation?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

see4 said:


> Does the 4" intake help with temp? Or is it strictly for improved air circulation?


both mate  its mainly for the summer when it starts gettin a bit warmer so we can pull an intake from the outside.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice - my pot head sista got some new toys!!! wew hew!! I saw what you did in the "tron" - now show me 8 ounces of lemons with your new hitch and giddie up!! You're gonna kill it!

Sub'd all the way!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Morning, Good Afternoon andnandndnnnnnn Good Evening my dear patients.
Dc's orders for this magnificant day.
I would like you all to go easy on your lungs today. We are going to pass the balloon around... the volcano is heated up and ready to go. Remember pass it to left never to the right..hahahahahhahahah
TURN YOUR SPEAKERS BACK UP....AND LISTEN TO THIS HARD CORE SHIT!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMpXZ6lHSbI


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Nice - my pot head sista got some new toys!!! wew hew!! I saw what you did in the "tron" - now show me 8 ounces of lemons with your new hitch and giddie up!! You're gonna kill it!
> 
> Sub'd all the way!



YOOOOOO KEEETS, SOOO Glad you are with me here for this new journal. 
I am soooo stoked with my new set up!
This is going to be one awesome grow for me with all me new space. 
hahahahahahah
Did I ever tell you how much I LOVE your whip? LOL
This ones for you girl...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXXe2aVa1Ek


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey amber, was just looking at your setup again, you just bypassing a carbon filter or is that on the to-buy list? Suppose odor isn't an issue for some, looks like you've got a pretty nice place


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi WOWharvest, ahahhh, nice catch dude...with alll the excitement at the hydor store...lol. he forgot to through in my PhAT filter we selected . I will get it when I think its too stinky bad.. It is def on my to buy list though.. I do have to admit I have a KILLER space . Now I have my art studio and garden in the same room!!!!!!!nice combo dont ya think? I can pull out the sexy girl and do naked still life drawings of them!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Cervantes is my Hero. When I first embarked on growing I picked up his book " Indoor/Outdoor Medical Marijuana Bible" read it front to back and back to front.


Myself as well



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> You do not need an intake fan, just exahust and passive intake.


Amber what's up. I know this is your crib and all but you were the one being rude. To be honest I was quite suprised by your comments to the guy. It might not have been said with the most cooth in the world but, he was just trying to help and I really don't think he deserved that. I have only been growing for 4 yrs but I'm learning new stuff all the time still! 

Not dissin ya doc, just calling it as I see it. And the dude, was right,,,ya really don't need an intake fan for that but it doesn't hurt. Passive is fine. One of my budrooms is the size of your tent and I had a 4" inline intake like yours, but after about a year I realized that I really didn't need it and haven't used it at all in the past few years. 

Good luck with your gro, I was starting to get real excited for you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

oh just relax highlander, thanks for wishing me good luck, good luck to you to!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Nah honey that was good luck as in see ya


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

smokin hot in the tent.. the babies is cookin in PERFECTO conditions!!
Not much top soil action as of yet but I couldnt resist and poked to visit little Regan (SLH) this morning.. WOW!!!! she grew a tail down there.!!!!!!! 
 The girls have yet to reveal themselves.. but I can show you what Regan looks like...ahhhahahaha (next post)



 I just love for my girls to get some sauna action!!!!

 oH YEAH!!!!!!! looking right on time!!!!!



 WHERE ARE YOU????????????????????
 Ambs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

She might appear a bit psychotic.. do you recognize her? 
Isnt she cute....I think she'll do wonders for my PMS!!!!!!!!!hahahahahahahView attachment 1445124


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

Amber - it's coming right along.... Joe's Garage is gonna be busy soon enough!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> jog on pal with ur negative comments, good vibes only on this thread


Not sure how giving advise on how to PROPERLY set up ventilation in a grow tent is negative.

Continue on without me. 

Peace Out


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nah honey that was good luck as in see ya


LOL nice..


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Not sure how giving advise on how to PROPERLY set up ventilation in a grow tent is negative.
> 
> Continue on without me.
> 
> Peace Out


ever so sorry mr be all and end all of growing a weed mate, amber take that back to the shop straight away, apparently its not proper, doent conform to the weed growing police



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> LOL nice..


make ur mind up mate or do you just troll rui looking to pick arguments?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nicely worded las......


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new setup Amber!
It looks great and I'm sure you'll do well with it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks DeZ!!!!!!!! Im so stoked.. Ive got some awesome friends to help me out so Im thinkin things are looking really good for me with this one!!!!
Peace bro...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi WOWharvest, ahahhh, nice catch dude...with alll the excitement at the hydor store...lol. he forgot to through in my PhAT filter we selected . I will get it when I think its too stinky bad.. It is def on my to buy list though.. I do have to admit I have a KILLER space . Now I have my art studio and garden in the same room!!!!!!!nice combo dont ya think? I can pull out the sexy girl and do naked still life drawings of them!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO...


 Naked Pictures of the DR. WAAAA am I stoned or is that what I read?


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Dr, just had a squizz through the journal. Looks set and ready to go.....good luck with it. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Naked Pictures of the DR. WAAAA am I stoned or is that what I read?


hahahhaha, your funny GG13. I belive that cool rui babe Research Kitty is the one withe the naked pictures...give me some of her magic mushro
oms then you might see Ambs takin it off!!!!!!!! 


DST said:


> _Hi Dr, just had a squizz through the journal. Looks set and ready to go.....good luck with it. _
> 
> Right on DST,come sqizzing by anytime for a good time bro!
> It be a pleasure to see ya around this wild jungle.LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

hey hey hey.....
unzipped the luv tent and what appears before my Chinese stoned Eyes?
A slight to behold. I was one happy Doctor, jumpin up and down with joy..they hatched!!!!!!!!! 
SOOO now prescription for the day
DRS ORDERS........
To celebrate the occasion Id like you all to get out your bowl,fill it up nice and high, take a really long toke....kick back and listen Jimi rip it up...cause now baby, we is STONE FREE!!!!!!!and check out whats going down here even got in a quicky little sketch of ELVIRA as she emerges from her seed!!!!!!!!LOL
Have a killer day....Amber
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Etf_TH5Kk
Super Lemon Haze appeared before my eyes for the first time, aint she cute....hello baby!!!!!




The 2 Snow White Babies...ahhahahaha
Can you see her baby stalk,,,SLH...slower to hatch, patiently awaiting her petals.

Wow that Elvira is going to be a KNOCKOUT!!!!
High Times arrived yesterday...the fight to read it with Volcano Breath was brutal.....Hahahahaha, blood was almost shed..hahaha


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Amber - I swear you are by far the MOST - ANIMATED - INDIVIDUAL on all of RIU!!! he he. Your style and creativity is awesome girl.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol, I know what you mean kiki, when you read her posts she comes across as such a bubbly, lively person. The best kind of person to smoke with!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

love the elvira pic, looks all shiny new and funky! 

love the musical taste too  i saw cypress hill a few months back was awesome!

happy gardening Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Dr. Amber - I swear you are by far the MOST - ANIMATED - INDIVIDUAL on all of RIU!!! he he. Your style and creativity is awesome girl.


 Im just trying to have fun, and make you guys smile and laugh.


WOWgrow said:


> Lol, I know what you mean kiki, when you read her posts she comes across as such a bubbly, lively person. The best kind of person to smoke with!


Thats funny you think of me.... if you only knew the truth!ahahahahahahahahha
Anyone check out the new DEICIDE album???...hahahahahah


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2011)

nice one Amb congrats on the babies


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

im subbed for the ride! nice set up youve got going there
id love to be able to do art in my garden... lol
great thread if you filter the trash talking. stoked to see those babies grow up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice one Amb congrats on the babies


Thank you Las!!!!!


Teyo Green said:


> im subbed for the ride! nice set up youve got going there
> id love to be able to do art in my garden... lol
> great thread if you filter the trash talking. stoked to see those babies grow up


Hi Teyo, nice to have yu aboard!
Thank you for the compliment about my set-up. I love it so much!
Im sorry you had to read the trash talkin, I was hoping this new journal would not get off to a bad start like my last one 
Lets hope all bad vibes are now done,not to return!!!!!
so your an artist? do you post down in Inspired Art?
I would like to see some of your art
Peace, Amber


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you Las!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hi Teyo, nice to have yu aboard!
> ...


aw no worries! great journal, foreal
ehh i wish i could call myself an artist.
i like to draw... a lot
next time i get super baked and sketch something out ill snap a shot and post it for you lol.
just for fun!


----------



## lilindian (Feb 17, 2011)

Subb'd, need a front row seat for this, Dr amber i wana see a forest in this beast of a tent u've got. As for this whole intake fan fiasco, no u dont NEED one, but having one will only do your tent/plants more good! Hell i had 3!

Stay up


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Subb'd, need a front row seat for this, Dr amber i wana see a forest in this beast of a tent u've got. As for this whole intake fan fiasco, no u dont NEED one, but having one will only do your tent/plants more good! Hell i had 3!
> 
> Stay up


thats all it would of taken, thanks bro. hopefully we can get this whole fan thing out of the way and get some great growing done


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice setup amber, I'm subbed.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahhaha, your funny GG13. ..give me some of her magic mushrooms then you might see Ambs takin it off!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> > .. Now your just being a tease  Got me all twisted up


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

I'm really loving the Dr's Orders ! It's been way too long since I have heard Stone Free~ NiceNess


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow,what a great week!!!!!!! 
Awesome start to my new journal. 
Special thanks to Las fingerez for helping me out this week.
this Song is decicated to you... hey how DO you like your shrimp man?ahahahhhhhahah

DR's orders: cheech and chong are now in the room, so do the respectable thing:Blaze it up and crank up your speakers... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irLxrjsMLrA


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

The little Green Book....lets read a couple pages....ahahahahaha






I added some colore to Elviria... i liked it better in straight up pencil.







Ok now I know this is really pathetic... I needed to hang my Exhale CO2 bag up in the tent and I made this make shift sling..LOL.. I know I need to get something more professional!!!ahhahahahahahhhh.. but saturaday dosent suk fur sur..hehe





Super Lemon Haze #2 is looking mighty healthy!



My snow whites are real real happy, I mean real real real happy!!!!!!!





Super Lemon Haze #2 pulled through for me. Last night I was terribly worried about her survival..but I think all the good vibes you guys are sending out for me worked and she looked wonderful this morning. Man was I relieved!!!!!!!!!

Have an awesome weekend! Doc Trichs


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 18, 2011)

oh oh oh - snow whites look pretty!! I can't wait to see what that strain is going to do for you! 
by the way - there are a lot of newbies who sub'd to your new thread Ambs.... welcome to all of you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love the elvira pic, looks all shiny new and funky!
> 
> love the musical taste too  i saw cypress hill a few months back was awesome!
> 
> happy gardening Doc


I look at Cypress Hill as the modern day Bob Marley. 
I have been so hooked on their new album Rise It Up ever since it first came out last year. I concider it to be the album of 2010. Introducing Tom Morello from Rage Against the Machine was brilliant. I think that He should be a permanant member of Cypress Hill. They unfortunately did not tour my area. I wanted to go to the Halloween Gigs either in NYC or PHILLY. Shit... i used to live in Philly, so that one was hard to swallow. Its a dream of mine to meet them one day and light it up, blaze it up....with them. They are brilliant!



lilindian said:


> Subb'd, need a front row seat for this, Dr amber i wana see a forest in this beast of a tent u've got. As for this whole intake fan fiasco, no u dont NEED one, but having one will only do your tent/plants more good! Hell i had 3!
> 
> Stay up


Hey Lil', I think there are still a few front row seats available..haahahha, grab on dude!!!, and dont forget to pack your dope with you cause we will be smokin the entire way through this one!!!
I would LUV LUV LUV see a forest too, that would be so wonderful! Thanks for the huge green visual,and the positive vibe.
thats cool you have 3 intake fans ... I cant wait to get mine plugged in!! the sound of life, yah!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Keeks, 
I grew Snow white before, my very first grow in the tron, last year.That was such a fucked grow.. I "HST" the shit out of her. I brutalized her, I almost killed her.. it was mortifingly painful. I even did a painting about the whole experience called "THE PHOTOTRON BLUES" . But I was able to save her and she gave me so much lovin bud it was unreal. I still have a 1/4 jar of her to smoke. She's a mellow high, good couch lock, a bluesy woozy relaxing but positive creative uplifting high. I think you would really dig her.
Im going to post a write up of some of her quailites a bit later. 

Im looking forward to your weekly Friday update, especiallly the SLH that I think got us connected in the first place. That super lemon haze has some cool magical healing powers, perfect for the universe!
So stoked with with the new friends Im making here I think they lilke to PARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 18, 2011)

haha i like you Doc!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Dr.Amber Trichome said:
> 
> 
> > hahahhaha, your funny GG13. ..give me some of her magic mushrooms then you might see Ambs takin it off!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2011)

Please open up this link to expose the awesomeness of SNOW WHITE and what Im hoping to accomplish, might want to put on your sunglasses cause shes BLINDINGly FROSTY!!!

http://weed-seeds.snow-white.nl/

I bought mine from Nirvana, they had exellent fast shipping and they were kind enought to through in a pack of free seeds and a free wallet!! Very satisfied with them!!!
http://www.nirvanashop.com/us/snow-white-feminized-5-seeds.html


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 18, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm..
count me in


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dr Amber~
Where did you get that bag of Co2 ? Looks really clean and easy.
I feel like I could use some "if 6 was 9". feel me?
SO I am stoned on some #18 and just decided it was time to look at your Elvira art. And wow, it drew me in slowly then really had me looking into joy then anger to the point of being intimidated.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

Goedemorgen Juffrouw,

Just about to......
[youtube]NnY7mAhj_io[/youtube] when Cypress was the real $hizz..

Utility knickers ftw!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm here for a good old fashioned nosey about.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

nice one willy bro, glad 2 have u hear


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice one willy bro, glad 2 have u hear


Would be rude not to show my face lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 22, 2011)

dad gum it, i thought that i was sub'd to this thread. i was all, hmmm no updates? lol but i'm here now! weeeeeeeee............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

man this room is gettin SMOKED OUT!!!!!!!!! lovin it!!
Looks like there are some tokers in here who can get down and funky..very groovy and seriously hip...
welll to start off week 2... heres a straight up cool ass dude that had some serious funk funk funk.. HERES some funky shit for ya'll
TURN IT UP and blaze it up stoners... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg263dzOn3Q


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 22, 2011)

HAAAA Rick James first thing in the morning. Well if that's the Dr's orders.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

POSTING YOUTUBE VIDEOS (for anyone who cares....) Step Yin!

You are writing simple "mark up langauge" code to have the video appear on your post. I am making two posts for this as it's hard to do it without confusing.

Step 1, get the youtube code. This is obtained from the website address, it's basically the code after the = sign. So for Rick its: Ig263dzOn3Q (i marked that in RED). This gets added inbetween the brackets used for the "mark up language"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg263dzOn3Q 

then just type the brackets and add the youtube code:
[youtube]lg263dzOn3Q

You then need to add the closing bracket....cont


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Step Twa:
Then close it off using like so.....
lg263dzOn3Q[/youtube]

Kind of like this but with differetn brackets {youtube}lg263dzOn3Q{/youtube} but you use the [] instead of the {}

Sheesh, that seems confusing now I have written it...it all seemed so simple in my mind, ah well. Good luck.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;tzrLfUBR-QI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzrLfUBR-QI[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

that was awesome SB truly!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that was awesome SB truly!!


haha thanks man, i had fun making it for Doc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

i creased up when she got into the pot lmao


----------



## smokebros (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm subbed. I have a very similiar setup. I have a 4x4x6.5 secret jardin, 600 watt digilux 95,000 lumen, green ballast, same green 6 in inline fan. I just grew snow white with my old 250 watt and super lemon haze will be one of the strains in my new grow.

I'll be following this grow for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

A couple pages from the little green book to ponder....





Looking healthy and happy!! I know how to treat my girls, my girls like to have fun!!!
I actually have them on a turn table so they can spin around...weee weeeeee
I have a video I hope I can upload for your viewing entertainment soon...lol
OK...see the difference in the set up in the tent?
YES... streamlined it this weeked.. more TOYS.. ...



Got the CO2 hanging form a clip now.. I like it!!!!!
I bought a 6 inch ducting fan for my light... ( oh NOOO, 6 more inches of bang... that would make 10 inches of intake Im gettin rocked...dont worry boys.. Ambs can handle it!!! HAHAHAAH)sorry I couldnt resist...LMFAO


The nutes... my hydro man HOOKed me up with some extras including a free bag and samples...wha hah!!!!
side view of tent..4 inch intake, humidifier...(my girls like it hot and moist) hahahah
new timer for intake fan.. new timer for exhaust fan


Started feeding some light nutes.. Bio Bizz and Rootblastic...the girls aint complaining at all.... 3 mls of both a few times a day seems to be working. 


 OK.. keep your pants on here..MY KILLER DOPE ASS new phat FILTER!!!!! 







The rootblastic babe... this shit is potent just a drop for a whole gallon.
I had to PH down the shit a bit... 

My new CDS ... what a combo ehhhh?
Triva question here.. 
What do Rick James and Ronnie Van Zant have in common?
HInt the name of one of my girls....


 AND my birdie says.... I WUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amber


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 22, 2011)

looking freaking fantastic girl. your grow op is the shit! +reps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Dr Amber~
> Where did you get that bag of Co2 ? Looks really clean and easy.
> I feel like I could use some "if 6 was 9". feel me?
> SO I am stoned on some #18 and just decided it was time to look at your Elvira art. And wow, it drew me in slowly then really had me looking into joy then anger to the point of being intimidated.


Im down with 6 was 9.. its in the line up GG.. I got some Rick James going on now.. he was also a big 69 singer....HAAHAHHHH
Yeah, that Co2 from a local hydro shop..ive been seeing in hanging in shops around here.. its really slick. all you do is hang it up and it should last for about 6 months. Its only breaths out.. we will see if pumps my girls up!!!!!!!



DST said:


> Goedemorgen Juffrouw,
> 
> Just about to......
> [ when Cypress was the real $hizz..
> ...


Cool, down with cypress, love it... 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'm here for a good old fashioned nosey about.





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Would be rude not to show my face lol.


IT would have been rude willie!!!!!!!!! nice to see your cup.lol


Stoner.Barbie said:


> dad gum it, i thought that i was sub'd to this thread. i was all, hmmm no updates? lol but i'm here now! weeeeeeeee............


STONIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been waiting for your beautiful spirit to show up to brighten up my days.. thanks for tuning it. lets have some fun, girly style....ahahahahahahhhh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

damn, im a bit behind now.. man.. im so stoked with you cool cats onboard..this is going to be a lot of fun!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

smokebros said:


> I'm subbed. I have a very similiar setup. I have a 4x4x6.5 secret jardin, 600 watt digilux 95,000 lumen, green ballast, same green 6 in inline fan. I just grew snow white with my old 250 watt and super lemon haze will be one of the strains in my new grow.
> 
> I'll be following this grow for sure.


Wow, we are kinda like twins.. thanks for posting the pictures.. Now if I can grow some killer weed like you ill be one happy Doctor.

And you grew some snow white!!!!!!!!!...this is getting FREAKY... wild...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

nice one amber ur doing great, i think ur seedlings might be a bit bigger than mine, amazing what a difference that extra 110w of mh does 

sweet on the bio-bizz samples 2


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Fingerez, The girls are really digging the merry go round.it get them really really excited.
yeh the biobiz samples...whwowoooo and a bag and a pin!!!!!!


----------



## ZenOne (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice new set up amber! 
definitely going to get a much better harvest with the new tent! Subb'd
cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

THanks
for dropping the vid in for our viewing pleasure.. I love it!!!!!!!!
Your hollywood material baby..


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah forgot to mention about the great vid, was blown away with the progress 

great stuff SB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.......WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
is this totally ridiculous or what??? hahahah oh my god..i didnt realize my music in the background...what can I say .... baby metalheads...hahaha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGrqX9VTmlE


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 22, 2011)

This journal always seems brighter than any others when I look at it, might be your crazy ENTHUSIASTIC posts but it's awesome lol. Loved the vid, the girls look like they're lapping up the new home! You inspired me to get my guitar out and bust out some thunderstruck!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.......WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEE
> is this totally ridiculous or what??? hahahah oh my god..i didnt realize my music in the background...what can I say .... baby metalheads...hahaha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGrqX9VTmlE


[video=youtube;QGrqX9VTmlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGrqX9VTmlE[/video]

hahaha lmfao just what the doctor ordered


----------



## smokebros (Feb 22, 2011)

emoticons speak louder than words


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

damn your rollin with gas now doc! im feelin inspired im gonna get me some grow mascots well one all powerful deity!!! still lookin for something suitable. buddha aint gonna cut it. 

action bronson joints we talked on. 

[youtube]uiAQ9xQQHeQ[/youtube]
[youtube]jKpd2Bua3Ug[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

Yo, gin and tonic,on the rocks....that dude is a really really awesome rapper. His voice is so soothing and smooth. thanks for droppin it in. the first video was funny, do you know where it was filmed? looked kinda like Philly? 
I really liked the second song, very smooth, how he raps like that is amazing. I liked the atomospheric music in that one, it complimented his voice perfectly. 
Im going to drop a tune in here now... very different but classic Bon Scott bad ass shit....later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

queens i think hun thats where he hails from, but it could be anywhere. best new rapper ive heard in time! just breaking through too he's like 24.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

roll a fatty, turn it up, sit back and enjoy the rhythm, drs orders
RIP Bon Scott, you wild fuckin child
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt6RhEWMRFc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

woooooot i love a bit of acka dacka!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

I like your gun, its sooooooooooooo big!!!!! dont fuk wit me PUNK!!!!!! go ahead make my DAY!!!!!!!!!Ive got a gun on deck too, but it got cut off.... I need to fix that shit.. there thats better.LOL I got my Glock on deck and my custom vest reads...you cant fuc wit me...hahahahahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

wow, all the girls are looking sweet!!!!
I was worried they would be tired today after playing on the merry go round so long last night... lol ... But they were just as perky as could be!!!!!!!
They are growing up so fast.... cant stop taking baby photos before theses days are gone forever.....




Water intake increasing. I ve upped it to 8 mls 3 times a day. with some light misting.



 A nice convienant way to get more heat into the tent is to pull the 4 inch intake fan closer to the wall heater.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Pretty sure that first action bronson vid is filmed in the bronx, says it at the very beginning. Girls got rhythm is such a sick song, most of their stuff is to be fair. 

[video=youtube;XlHO4V9vWRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlHO4V9vWRY[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, that crowd is so rockin, I love going to shows where there is such a huge fan appreciation for the band. The energy you get is enormous. I have never gotten sick of ACDC. I was a devoted fan when I was only 12 years old... and still am..and that a long fuckin time. lol hahahhahha.I have to say I like the ACDC with bon scott a bit more. YOu mentioned you play guitar....are you in a band?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeh I don't think Bon Scott could ever be replaced but Brian Johnson did a sterlin job. That donnington gig was just nuts though, 100 000 people, all in one place for one thing - insane! 

I used to play a lot, hadn't touched it for about 2 years until the other day, it all comes flooding back though. Just feel a bit clunky the first couple of days of pickin it up again. I played in a band when I was like 15, lol, but that's it. Just prefered to jam with a couple of buds. We used to have "band practice" which just involved playing footy in his massive garden, picking up a few guitars and getting drunk lol. Those were the frickin days!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

OHHHHH... DONNINGTOn!!!!!!! Ive heard rave reviews about thoses gigs.. man, there were several I would have died to get to. I hate when those killer shows are overseas...makes me rip my hair out.LOL


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 23, 2011)

love the vid doc, too cute. lovin the AC/DC too! your girls are looking good ....good.....good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 23, 2011)

i wish i could participate in this conversation!
but id be lying if i claimed to be an ac/dc fan ha
girls lookin real good Doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

OK TEYO greeen,
how about a little Hendrix then?
this video kicks ass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIuf_SPvX-Y


----------



## r1tony (Feb 23, 2011)

where da [email protected]!(*&[email protected]) lightning bolts!!


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 24, 2011)

good morning, whats up doc?


----------



## cannabisguru (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm still trying to find the grow.. I mean, it seems like this is a popular thread, yet I can't find out why.. because I don't really see anything to drool over.

maybe I'll check back when there's something to see.

peace.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

how comes this thread attracts the trolls lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope you are more polite when asking people to sign your petition. Good karma attracts good karma........no need to be such a smart chop.




cannabisguru said:


> I'm still trying to find the grow.. I mean, it seems like this is a popular thread, yet I can't find out why.. because I don't really see anything to drool over.
> 
> maybe I'll check back when there's something to see.
> 
> peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I'm still trying to find the grow.. I mean, it seems like this is a popular thread, yet I can't find out why.. because I don't really see anything to drool over.
> 
> maybe I'll check back when there's something to see.
> 
> peace.


its so popular because the peeps are kool. you wouldnt know that though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

pass the cupra libre.....what ever that means...hahahahahahaha
Thanks DST for trying to help me with uploading advise. Ive just spent an hour trying to figure this out... this is a test if the song come through.... ENJOY



[video=youtube;zxyONKD--W0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxyONKD--W0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

ahhh my fave off the new album, cupa libre is a rum drink i believe! coke lime and white rum. gonna slap me some dominoes!! >>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuba_Libre

The Cuba Libre (Spanish pronunciation: [&#712;ku&#946;a &#712;li&#946;&#638;e], English: /&#712;kju&#720;b&#601; &#712;li&#720;bre&#618;/, "Free Cuba") is a highball made of Cola, lime, and white rum. This highball is often referred to as a Rum and Coke in the United States and Canada, where the lime juice is optional.

gotta love google aint ya

congrats mate on the vid 

edit, donny snuck in and posted whist i was composing lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning, whats up doc?


Hi Sttonniee.. this is going to be a fuckin AWESOME day cuz you know what I woke up at EXACTLY 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahhh my fave off the new album, cupa libre is a rum drink i believe! coke lime and white rum. gonna slap me some dominoes!! >>>>


RIGHT ON DUDE!... I was trying to figure that one out for AGES!!!!!!!! i always thought it was a joint... ha 


las fingerez said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuba_Libre
> 
> 
> The Cuba Libre (Spanish pronunciation: [&#712;ku&#946;a &#712;li&#946;&#638;e], English: /&#712;kju&#720;b&#601; &#712;li&#720;bre&#618;/, "Free Cuba") is a highball made of Cola, lime, and white rum. This highball is often referred to as a Rum and Coke in the United States and Canada, where the lime juice is optional.
> ...


Thanks Fingerez!!!!!!!!!! light is shining down on me today.... Im learning a lot today.. video uploading, spanish words, and how many cool awesome friends I have here. Thanks you guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Feb 24, 2011)

Go Dr. A! Sub.Scribed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

to yu BushyBush, 
Im so glad your here for this funky ride with us!!!!
Now, you have got got to drop in some of your kick ass art for everyone to see. 
PPPPPPPLEEEEAAAAASEEEE. LOVE your graffitti too much and your mutilated x-girlfirend paintings too!!!!!!!
HA..what a day this is turning out to be!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

high, are you? if not.... why dont you roll a or hit your and chill with me here for a few.... and read some pages out of the little green book!!!!!!!!!
Some deep philosophical shit from some of the most brilliant minds to have energized this planet!!!!!


















 And the girls are happy with the humidifier and fan close by now! Low on the nutes and getting greener!!!!!!!



 Like Freebirds ready to take off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Freebird, now that is an amazing song!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

I hear ya......................Classic jam forever, untouchable........

[video=youtube;kgkYN3QjD5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgkYN3QjD5M[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

look at u on a roll now what did we start lmfao  only messing mate 

edit grand theft auto san andreas have this tune when u fly the plane lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> look at u on a roll now what did we start lmfao  only messing mate
> 
> edit grand theft auto san andreas have this tune when u fly the plane lmao


hahahaha, glad I'm not the only one who remembered this! the radio stations on that game had some right tunes!


----------



## r1tony (Feb 24, 2011)

omg just watched the pink floyd wall movie wow thats a trip when baked!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

hey amb's u said u wanted some pictures of my Lemmy so here she is.

the 1st time i grew her (3rd round)















i think i wasnt quite sure what was gonna happen so i removed the screen on the lemon haze but left the blue cheese screen on. the blue cheese was a lot more even (not pictured), i keep the screens on now. this was the 1st time i grew my lemon haze clone also, organic with a bit of canna boost and pk 


The 2nd time i grew her (4th round) more recently





















POW thats some inspiration on what we should be looking for and its all possible with the setup u got. So what, not much is going on at the moment we're starting from scratch and we'll show the haters believe u me mate


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> look at u on a roll now what did we start lmfao  only messing mate
> 
> edit grand theft auto san andreas have this tune when u fly the plane lmao


I LOVE GTA san andreas las - - - you have that over there???? too cool!


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

they also have cars and televisions in England as well.......Scotlands not that advanced yet, lol.



Kiki007 said:


> I LOVE GTA san andreas las - - - you have that over there???? too cool!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 25, 2011)

HAAAA that's funny.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

DST said:


> they also have cars and televisions in England as well.......Scotlands not that advanced yet, lol.


okay DST - my little sweet - do you enjoy being a smart ass?  I just never thought about it that way...not everything is the same everywhere..... so sorry.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> HAAAA that's funny.


and GG - you don't need to jump on DST's bandwagon! 

boys will be boys..... I'm tired, I got up at 5:00 am to chop 4 plants before the lights came back on.... will spend my whole day harvesting. I just took a break and came in for coffee..... it's bloody cold and storming like a mo fo'! it's going to SNOW tonight in central california -- if you can believe that. anyway - happy harvest to me..... have a great day guys - and as always, thanks for giving me shit.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it reminded me of an old friend from the Islands. When he was a boy his main diet was whale,and some white fish? anyways he said that they only had one car on the island. Toot~


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 25, 2011)

GOOD MORNING KIKI ~ Shhhh it's still early.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my god, you guys crack me up!!!!!!!!!
This song is for YOu GG13  Enjoy or a 
And have a wonderful weekend!

[youtube]f7UdT2WVYoY[/youtube]


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

DST said:


> they also have cars and televisions in England as well.......Scotlands not that advanced yet, lol.





GoldenGanja13 said:


> GOOD MORNING KIKI ~ Shhhh it's still early.


yeah - i've been up since 5!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

What a magnificent display of your Super Lemon Haze Beast!
Thanks for inculding it here in my journal so I can periodically view it and drolll over it...... and dream about the possibilites that lie ahead for me if Im lucky.

Great Inspiration
Thanks BuDDD*ee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

whats going on Kiki? are your hands all sticky?


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats going on Kiki? are your hands all sticky?


 
nope - i wear latex when i harvest - otherwise it takes wd-40 to get the damn resin off my hands afterwards..... i hate that..... so i just gloveup!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats going on Kiki? are your hands all sticky?


washing up liquid and sugar  or butter rubbed in then washing up liquid lmao, took me a while to find that so like to share lol

thanks amber, she's a beautiful clone that Lemon Haze


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> nope - i wear latex when i harvest - otherwise it takes wd-40 to get the damn resin off my hands afterwards..... i hate that..... so i just gloveup!


lol @ wd-40 lmfao didnt try that one hahaha


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> washing up liquid and sugar  or butter rubbed in then washing up liquid lmao, took me a while to find that so like to share lol
> 
> thanks amber, she's a beautiful clone that Lemon Haze


wow las - I had no idea.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wow las - I had no idea.


not just a pretty face lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

sup ladies, and las, afternoon all! latex is the way forward haha i hear baby oil works(westy's tip) but usually i end up using nail varnish remover.... remind me ive been meaning to clean the bong for TIIIIIIIME.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

you clean your bong with nail polish remover?


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup ladies, and las, afternoon all! latex is the way forward haha i hear baby oil works(westy's tip) but usually i end up using nail varnish remover.... remind me ive been meaning to clean the bong for TIIIIIIIME.


good morning don g/t.... yes I'm with you on using the harsh chemicals..... but las kicked both our arses.... coming out all natural with the sugar and butter...... oooooh - there's plenty of other things i could do with sugar and butter!! LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you clean your bong with nail polish remover?


 hahah no i have cleaned my pipe before with it, left quite a nice orange scent in it.... 1 time only lol i use surgical spirit now.


Kiki007 said:


> good morning don g/t.... yes I'm with you on using the harsh chemicals..... but las kicked both our arses.... coming out all natural with the sugar and butter...... oooooh - there's plenty of other things i could do with sugar and butter!! LOL.


 mmmmmmmm cake haha yeah sugar n washin up liquid will take oil of your hands so resin should be no prob lol. 

got folks coming round so i need to stealth up my shizzz laters peeps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

Have fun this weekend with your harvest, D dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!
I be sniffing for the scent in wind.........wha


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> good morning don g/t.... yes I'm with you on using the harsh chemicals..... but las kicked both our arses.... coming out all natural with the sugar and butter...... oooooh - there's plenty of other things i could do with sugar and butter!! LOL.


donny beat me 2 it hmmm lemon cake 

found the butter method on here and my mate said that sugar and washing up liquid is like swarfega and i used 2 use that when i helped my dad change breaks or something on a car with grease and oil lol.


any new pics doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

well, yes, fingerez... but on a bit of different note. 
stay tuned......................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

[youtube]i4A1ygXh87M[/youtube]

Can you believe

your eyes... what an awesome body paint job


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> okay DST - my little sweet - do you enjoy being a smart ass?  I just never thought about it that way...not everything is the same everywhere..... so sorry.


kiki, any chance a Scot gets, he will try and poke fun, normally at someone from England, it's all to do with how shit life is most of the time in Scotland, hahaha.

And my natural hand harvest cleaning remedy is Olive oil (same way the Romans cleaned themselves - or the rich ones anyway), pour a small amount on your hands, rub in and then clean off with a kitchen towel. I find that wearing latex gloves for hours on end makes my lovely soft hands all dry and horrible, and wifey don't appreciate that. hehe. A good application of olive oil and you don't need to moisturise either ladies and gents. DST skips off all soft handed to have a bong with some Carry on Music playing in the background...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 25, 2011)

hey girl, did ya get it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2011)

DST said:


> kiki, any chance a Scot gets, he will try and poke fun, normally at someone from England, it's all to do with how shit life is most of the time in Scotland, hahaha.
> 
> And my natural hand harvest cleaning remedy is Olive oil (same way the Romans cleaned themselves - or the rich ones anyway), pour a small amount on your hands, rub in and then clean off with a kitchen towel. I find that wearing latex gloves for hours on end makes my lovely soft hands all dry and horrible, and wifey don't appreciate that. hehe. A good application of olive oil and you don't need to moisturise either ladies and gents. DST skips off all soft handed to have a bong with some Carry on Music playing in the background...


Damn, my man, you are one classsy dude... i'm imaging you lounging in a very expensive robe just like Hugh Hefner...what a ladies man!
did you hear about him by the way.... ole Hughy is getting married again.. to a 25 year old... they decided to make it an open casket wedding. LMFAO


Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey girl, did ya get it?


Nope not yet ..... the anticipation is killling me.


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn, my man, you are one classsy dude... i'm imaging you lounging in a very expensive robe just like Hugh Hefner...what a ladies man!
> did you hear about him by the way.... ole Hughy is getting married again.. to a 25 year old... they decided to make it an open casket wedding. LMFAO
> 
> Nope not yet ..... the anticipation is killling me.


open casket wedding... BAHHAHHAHAHAHH


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

DST said:


> kiki, any chance a Scot gets, he will try and poke fun, normally at someone from England, it's all to do with how shit life is most of the time in Scotland, hahaha.
> 
> And my natural hand harvest cleaning remedy is Olive oil (same way the Romans cleaned themselves - or the rich ones anyway), pour a small amount on your hands, rub in and then clean off with a kitchen towel. I find that wearing latex gloves for hours on end makes my lovely soft hands all dry and horrible, and wifey don't appreciate that. hehe. A good application of olive oil and you don't need to moisturise either ladies and gents. DST skips off all soft handed to have a bong with some Carry on Music playing in the background...


oh honey..... i love the way you talk!! Actually DST - I thought you were from England too - I didn't know you were a Scotie! Good for you. I will try the olive oil tomorrow - I have to trim one more beast.... and my hands got numb being in latex all f**king day!! and lastly - yes, husband must have soft, clean fingers!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn, my man, you are one classsy dude... i'm imaging you lounging in a very expensive robe just like Hugh Hefner...what a ladies man!
> did you hear about him by the way.... ole Hughy is getting married again.. to a 25 year old... they decided to make it an open casket wedding. LMFAO
> Nope not yet ..... the anticipation is killling me.


Amber - I'm ROFLMAO at this post!! you kill me woman!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Apart from that, I have quite large fingerez (lol - you know what they say about men with big hands...........big gloves!!) and the latex gloves are always too small, I would not have been a good crime scene investigator becasue my hands turn into these squashed up things that are no longer really dexterous. Hope the hubby appreciates it! Have a good one ladies and gents. DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> washing up liquid and sugar  or butter rubbed in then washing up liquid lmao, took me a while to find that so like to share lol
> 
> thanks amber, she's a beautiful clone that Lemon Haze


I forgot to thank you for this tip las, after about 40 minutes of constantly reusing soap and getting nowhere that got it off in a matter of seconds. Definitely not just a hat rack!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

hahahah i dunno, a few birds show up and were all turning soft lmao 

good weekend doc!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Speak fur yersell Don, I normally turn hard when birds turn up, haha (but then I'm a bit of a dirty mac)....making some cheesey hash, just having a break whilst those bulbous heids sink, yum!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

hahahaha classic.... swollen bulbous heeds eh haahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

.
Light it up
Cause if your actually going to read this lOONNGGGG udate your going to want to be HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
check out this band, they are pretty dope...I saw them at a Lalapoloza show in San BErnadion, CA years ago, during this song someone started small fire right behind me..on the dry dry grass ..... When I turned around and saw it i thought the entire mountain side was going to go up in flames!!!!!!!!!!!!!What a trip!!!!!!!

[youtube]I29-VeX4Dv4[/youtube]













This is that WINE weed that I mentioned...it didnt taste like wine to me..just the same ole dirty burnt bong taste I usually get....Ill need to vap to see if its true or not.


this is my extraciton issue...... see how far in the tent gets sucked. ITs CRAZY!!!





So I wasted my time seeing if the 6 inch ducting fan would eliviate the pressure, It didnt make much of a difference at all...


This first picture is how I now have my extraction ducting by the window 
Second picture shows how i re-routed my filter to go into the light.





The broken light....eerrerrrrrrrrrr

My Ph testing skills are improving



Extended the ducting out of the light hood
Extended the intake ducting light fan out as well....
My ghetto bug/dust trap for my intake ......just used some window screening



Some images of the girls this morning,...they seemed to have delt with the drama well.

Looking happy back in there home with perfecto conditions

The Phototron comes through in tough times!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace... Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

sup Doc! tell me you have the vent going out the room not just into the room!? youll end up with mould fast without a dehumidifier or a vent to the outside world. love the prodge seen ema few years back, electric live presence more so than majority of bands ive seen. 

extraction seems a touch overboard but its not a bad thing. at least you wont be having any temp issues lol is that with the tent flaps open?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback donginton...

Yeah the extraction is to the open window. No the extraction is with eVERything seeled up tight,no venting whatso ever.

Ill be watching for the humiditiy level...so far it has not been an issue at all.
What you smokin?
Hey you changed your avatar,,, I watched Dirty Harry this weekend.. Ive got to find my fav clip for you here... 
ive gotz to know... feeling lucky..hahahahaha
so the new avatar is a guy with a melted face playing the acordian?

NO NOOO I just saw it the wolf face.....HOwling.. how awesome.. man my visuals are fucked.....you should see this drawing Im doing.. my perception is wacked. ...hahahahahah


----------



## bushybush (Feb 28, 2011)

OK OK, NOW.....Tell me HOW SHITTY and panicky that moment is when you realize your light is not on. And it should be. Sweating, anxious, nauseous freak out. A few weeks ago, I was staring at my ladies about 7 weeks into flower, and click....lights out in front of my eyes. ( Don't freak out Bushy, you got this). Flip off ballast. Wait a few minutes, turn it on. LIGHT! YAY!...........CLICK.....lights out. FUUUUUCKKKKKKK!!!! put a T5 on em and rushed to the store. Must be my bulb? It HAS had a few cycles...New bulb, rush home, install and hit the ballast. LIGHT! WOOOOO!.......CLICK. Lights out. Dear sweet baby jesus, what in the holy hell have I done to deserve this? Flick the ballast....No buzz, no NOTHING! Back to store having heart palpitations. Buy new ballast. Rush home. OH GUESS WHAT? I have a "European" hood, and a "Canadian" ballast! Fuck. My. Life. Back to the store of dirty hippies who by now are laughing at me. Buy the "conversion plug" and go back home. LIGHT!.....Click. Lights out..........This time it was the timer because it was night-night time. 300 clams later...CRISIS AVERTED!

PHEW! This can be a stressful hobby sometimes!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

LMFAO...awesome post Bushybush..although i hear your pain...your situation was much more fucked than mine..and you are certainly right about this being a stressful hobby. ...anything can happen..anything can go wrong....but ill telll you its worth it cause the shit out to smoke that aint yours...welll ...who knows what they added, injected,mixed, ect...into your buds.... a friend of mine told me that where he lives they even go as far as mixing glass and sand into the weed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ive heard about the ballast /bulb issue... there was an extensive article in a recent High times mag...
So what happened to your dope...did the issue cause any problems? did the harvest go well?


----------



## bushybush (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything went SWIMMINGLY. Since I at least had the T5 light on them all day (as I frantically rushed about town), they were fine. I like to think that day they just thought it was a bit overcast  Bountiful, potent harvest of Power Plant, P-91, Lemon Drop, Diablo OG and Blue venom. I completely agree Doc! Who KNOWS where your meds are coming from? or what people are doing to it! (Glass!?!?!) That's why growing your own stone is the Bee's Knee's! I now have some purple OG, Vanilla Kush, Querkle, LSD, GDP and G-13 going.....(I like variety)!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, what a menu!!!!! So which one is the trippiest smoke?


----------



## tumpuh (Feb 28, 2011)

He isnt a troll..he is correct..but i guess anyone who actually buys a phototron would know better?
ROFL


Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Not sure how giving advise on how to PROPERLY set up ventilation in a grow tent is negative.
> 
> Continue on without me.
> 
> Peace Out


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> He isnt a troll..he is correct..but i guess anyone who actually buys a phototron would know better?
> ROFL


did some one say something? didnt hear that anyone else?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 28, 2011)

nice update girly girl! i am so confused about the troll...........


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow there's heaps of girls on here now... So Impressed....


----------



## bushybush (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr A., The trippiest out of that batch was the Pure Power Plant. The time before the trippiest was Chocolope and Sour D......Those were my sativa-y strains. However, I prefer nearly EVERYTHING about indicas (narcotic high, short height, short flower period etc etc etc.) I have pretty much phased out long flowering sativas. However, I couldn't resist the chance to try the LSD from Barney's (veggin). SOOOOO, what was the most "fall asleep while holding the bong mid sentence" weed? So far definitely the G-13 and the Diablo OG!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you bushmaster for sharing your experiences with different strains with me. 
One more question for the artisto...
which strain do you feel gets your creative juices flowing the most?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 1, 2011)

Well Doctor, I would have to say that my favorite "creative-juice-bomb" strains so far have been the Bullrider and the P-91. Honestly not sure about the genetics (both are clone only from my area), but to ME they seem and feel completely EVEN. That is, perfect head/body combination. In my mind I attribute that to being a near 50/50 sativa indica hybrid (with no basis for this!). It just SEEMS that way haha. I feel the most "balanced" with those two. And of COURSE coffee coffee coffee and more coffee definitely helps! I'm working on the new 215 painting, and I have been taking a picture with EVERY step from white canvas. Thought the process would be interesting. This one will be "Attack of the Super Sativas"!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> did some one say something? didnt hear that anyone else?


 
Nope, didn't hear a DAMN thing Las!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

Very interesting, indeed!!!!!! Seems you have some good local hookups. Im jealous!
Im very excited about your new painting. The name you have selected is very powerful. when is the expected finish date? i really cant wait to see it. 
Is super lemon haze one of the attack monster plants?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 1, 2011)

SLH is an attack monster FOR SURE! That strain reallllllly gets my heart/mind racing! VERY trippy! I will be done by the end of the day.The area i'm in has more dispensaries than starbucks. One of my buddies ordered around 5,000 bucks worth of feminized seeds from TGA, Greenhouse, Dr. Greenthumb etc. Needless to say....These clones (around 25 strains i think?) are making their way around the area! WOOOOO! The "clone only" strains I have (urkel, GDP, P91, bullrider, Purple OG) i lucked into SO HARD. A few of those strains are thought to be "dead strains" due to raids that happened years ago. However, I RANDOMLY met a guy whose Dad has saved these genetics for YEARS. Everyone in the know will smoke the P91 and say "HOLY SHIT.....This really is the P"! PURE LUCK Doctor, Pure luck.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah i'll agree with the bushmaster in that the SLH is a racy high and i'm still able to function after having a smoke


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll third that as well haha. Couldn't sleep for about an hour because my thoughts were racing so fast!

As promised amber, here's a couple pictures of some stuff I did back in college. 
The first two are just on A3 card. The last two are 1x1 (meter) and 1x1.5 (meters)






















Couldn't find the pencil sketch of Durham cathedral I did but that would be my favourite piece.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, Wow, wowow,,, holy shit...dude you have some serious talent!!!!!!!! those are very kool!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks for posting them. do you think you might get back into it some time?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

bushybush said:


> SLH is an attack monster FOR SURE! That strain reallllllly gets my heart/mind racing! VERY trippy! I will be done by the end of the day.The area i'm in has more dispensaries than starbucks. One of my buddies ordered around 5,000 bucks worth of feminized seeds from TGA, Greenhouse, Dr. Greenthumb etc. Needless to say....These clones (around 25 strains i think?) are making their way around the area! WOOOOO! The "clone only" strains I have (urkel, GDP, P91, bullrider, Purple OG) i lucked into SO HARD. A few of those strains are thought to be "dead strains" due to raids that happened years ago. However, I RANDOMLY met a guy whose Dad has saved these genetics for YEARS. Everyone in the know will smoke the P91 and say "HOLY SHIT.....This really is the P"! PURE LUCK Doctor, Pure luck.


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky dog lucky dog.....I WANT P91 and i want it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

[youtube]eIqESwzCGg4[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

[youtube]quLqEu4mUOU[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

noooooo i bloody cant what the hell have i created LMFAO!!!!!! just messing with ya sweets lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, Wow, wowow,,, holy shit...dude you have some serious talent!!!!!!!! those are very kool!!!!!!!!!!!!
> thanks for posting them. do you think you might get back into it some time?


Thank you amber, although I don't think that stuff is great, just a stead hand that is all. I would love to get back into it but I'm kind of a perfectionist so everything takes me 3 times as long as it should! Hope you're well "amber"


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Thank you amber, although I don't think that stuff is great, just a stead hand that is all. I would love to get back into it but I'm kind of a perfectionist so everything takes me 3 times as long as it should! Hope you're well "amber"


lol got side tracked with the "music" wow man ur a talented guy also


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I am laughing my ass off at you two right now.........too too much ..crazy cats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! later dudes
YOUVE CREATED A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 1, 2011)

lol favorite thread 
rep + amber


----------



## bushybush (Mar 1, 2011)

Today is not Bushy's day. My dog's tail somehow sprained? or brok? or something? because she can't wag it and it's hanging limp when it usually points to her back. Soooooo vet tomorrow. But, I digress. upon the normal casual checkup (one of many) on my "girls", I noticed something that put my heart in my throat. My biggest plant (a power plant that is taking up WAAAAAY too much room, but was "ok" because of the HUGE yield she was gonna give) HAS A FEW LITTLE BANANAS pokin out of some of the flowers! What in the figgity fuck? None have opened (or even close, they're still lime green even). With a heavy heart and feeling slightly less of a man, I removed her. She was 5 weeks in out of 8. By the time you read this I will have chopped her. I GUESS I'll make bubble hash? FUCK! I'm no expert AT ALL, but I have had several hermie free years of growing. Not sure what the hell happened? Everyone else looks fine. On the bright side she was taking up LOTS of room that I need for some new strains i guess. Please just tell me I did the right thing chopping her.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

oH, SORRY, bushybush..dont worry things will get better..
can you post some images? or is it too late?
I really really want to see your garden.....
You did the right thing chopping her. the potential for the plant to polllinate your garden could have be devastating...better she dies a beautiful dignified death....which im sure you made possible...then have all the girls in a mass funeral.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

Dali was INSANEly brilliant!!!!!!!!!
So the girls look fine...I think a little stretchy as my light was prob too high...I lowered it last night and am hoping for some faster growth.....


I have a watering schedule now... Once in the morning around 6 am and then in the late afternoon around 5pm...seems to be working well... I have to keep reminding myself less is better for growth!!!!!!!!






All systems check.........going to jack up the light wattage today or tommorrow to 600.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Sigh. Thank you for the words of encouragement Dr! I need it right now. My dog's tail seems a BIT better as she can kind of move it now. Maybe ONE more day before the vet (reaaaaallllly don't need a vet bill right now!) Plant is already down. Everyone I consulted with unanimously said to pull that biotch! Dr. A.T. The death was FAR from dignified. I sat staring at the stupid plant for hours out of my periphery. I grew ANGRY at said plant for being such a jerk. The only way I could bring myself to do it was by drinking several glasses of wine, and attacking it with an animal-like flurry! More of a violent death than a dignified one! ha. Looks like I have some work today. TRANSPLANTING. Time to see what the querkle, vanilla kush and GDP can do! ALMOST done with the new painting. got kinda derailed yesterday! I would love to show some of my girls, and I'm sure I will. Something about posting that on the internet scares the bejesus outta me. I am legal and have every right to grow in my state....but....How does everyone know that it is safe to post here? Is there some sort of IP omelette scrambler thingy on here? Still getting used to RIU 

PS.....little girls are looking nice! keep up the good work Doctor!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

hahahahahahh,,,you are one funny guy!!!!!!!And on a more serious note....
Im so blown away by your sensitivity. the death of your plant was so very sad . I have never had to go what you did last night, so I cant really imagine how painful it must have been. I am so terribly sorry for you and the plant....and my deepest condolences go to yu today Bushybush. May he RIP forever. BUT
I must admit ( OK IM sometime a sicky)that i would pay a pretty penny to see this violent death last night on video... im sorry , i guess im evil, lord have mercy on my soul!
Im glad to hear you are keeping you spirits high and contiuning to paint. I cant wait to see "Attack of the Killer Sativas" . Im on the edge of my seat here.
maybe if you wean yourself in with one picture of a plant here and there you will feel ok..and feel free to drop them in here in my journal if you want. Maybe youll feel safer that way...that way if anyone gets in trouble it wil be me. ok. 
Thanks for the compliment on my girls...my friend even told me today that I have tight internodes!!!!!!!! no one has ever told me that before!!!!!!! Wow...now thats Special!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHA....I'm gonna say that to some random girl without any context to growing.

"Damn baby, you got some tight internodes"!

I'm gonna get slapped


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

VeggyVeg room.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

hahahahh!!!!!!!!Absolutley Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

]
[youtube]FHixChYgGRI[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ]
> [youtube]FHixChYgGRI[/youtube]


wow some REAL music lmfao only messing with ya doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

isnt that song soooo ooozy woozy groovy and mesmerizingly sedating...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah i could actually listen to that one, not switch it off after a few secs lol. i luv ya to bits doc but our musical tastes clash like no ones business lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

I was going to play some lady gaga for ya las, but well.... LMFAO


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2011)

lol fucking el las you even got peeps dedicating there threads, love it m8.

gotta admit tho op everytime i see pics of fingerez grows i just want my plants to look like that too lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe I'm an "El Perverto", but that sounds like some sexin' music to me! 

But, I could get down to some Dead Kennedy's too! ha


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol fucking el las you even got peeps dedicating there threads, love it m8.
> 
> gotta admit tho op everytime i see pics of fingerez grows i just want my plants to look like that too lol


hehe cheers bro  i know eveytime i see someone comment on ambers thread coz its got my name in it i'm like "yeah someone has commented on my thread" but no.... its ambers LMFAO 

ps when did i overtake u in posts? fcuk me i must waffle some crap lol i swear u was always much more than me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Maybe I'm an "El Perverto", but that sounds like some sexin' music to me!
> 
> But, I could get down to some Dead Kennedy's too! ha


your a very colorful guy Bushy with quite an imagination...lol...right up my alley...hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!theres a TRIPLE RAINBOW outside my window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you would not beilive iT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 2, 2011)

i believe it!!!
lovin' the weather


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

As I just sat transplanting some querkle, GDP and Vanilla Kush to go into the flower room (I am STOKED for these 3...never tried them!), some funny thoughts occurred to me. Maybe you guys are more familiar with this whole interweb chat forum thing. But as I sat puffin, I started to think about who in the hell I'm really talking to! For all we know, Dr. Amber Trichome MIGHT NOT EVEN BE A REAL DOCTOR! ha. OR she could quite possibly be a unicorn? Or take LAS...By day, he could grow super sweet drool-worthy SCROG plants and by night, HE COULD BE A NINJA ASSASSIN! I mean, how do you know I'm not a Liger? Just sayin..........OH the possibilities. hmmmm....I might just be too stoned.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

bushybush said:


> As I just sat transplanting some querkle, GDP and Vanilla Kush to go into the flower room (I am STOKED for these 3...never tried them!), some funny thoughts occurred to me. Maybe you guys are more familiar with this whole interweb chat forum thing. But as I sat puffin, I started to think about who in the hell I'm really talking to! For all we know, Dr. Amber Trichome MIGHT NOT EVEN BE A REAL DOCTOR! ha. OR she could quite possibly be a unicorn? Or take LAS...By day, he could grow super sweet drool-worthy SCROG plants and by night, HE COULD BE A NINJA ASSASSIN! I mean, how do you know I'm not a Liger? Just sayin..........OH the possibilities. hmmmm....I might just be too stoned.


classic bro could only come from a stoned brain, the possiblities are endless "hoy ya" *ninja chop*

i wanna get down and dirty with the vanilla kush a friend of a friend has it just waiting on the clones. another mate said it was a bit like the g13 he tried in barneys which was slightly worrying lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hehe cheers bro  i know eveytime i see someone comment on ambers thread coz its got my name in it i'm like "yeah someone has commented on my thread" but no.... its ambers LMFAO
> 
> ps when did i overtake u in posts? fcuk me i must waffle some crap lol i swear u was always much more than me


fuck i need to start waffling lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

p-91.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 2, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1471815
> 
> p-91.


dude!!!!!! that looks awesome!!!! gimmy. hey i like yellowtail too!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 2, 2011)

Why thank ya Barbie! Isn't yellowtail delicious?.......I used to only like red, but I've been diggin the pinot grigio lately. PS.......That nug cured up quite nicely.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 2, 2011)

just caught myself up on things, looking gooood


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

Attack of the Scary Sativas......Plus a little Diablo OG lovin'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

kiss-asscry:
I THINK I JUST SCROLLED RIGHT THROUGHT SOME Wiiiillllllllllddddddddddd SHIT.......
EXCUSE ME.... IM GOING TO DROP THIS DOPE ASSS VIDEO IN AND ROLL ON BACK...glad im stoned for htis one are you ?LMFAO
[[youtube]o6TUhx2wX0M[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

bushybush said:


> As I just sat transplanting some querkle, GDP and Vanilla Kush to go into the flower room (I am STOKED for these 3...never tried them!), some funny thoughts occurred to me. Maybe you guys are more familiar with this whole interweb chat forum thing. But as I sat puffin, I started to think about who in the hell I'm really talking to! For all we know, Dr. Amber Trichome MIGHT NOT EVEN BE A REAL DOCTOR! ha. OR she could quite possibly be a unicorn? Or take LAS...By day, he could grow super sweet drool-worthy SCROG plants and by night, HE COULD BE A NINJA ASSASSIN! I mean, how do you know I'm not a Liger? Just sayin..........OH the possibilities. hmmmm....I might just be too stoned.


You are absolutely hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did you figure out Im a UNICORN? and Las is a freakin NINJA ASSASSINI! I think your a space alien from a far off distance universe who's spirit has taken over your body, how else could you possess those unworldly insights.... so your not really you...POW!!!!!! by day your a killer gardener and by night your a killer painter. owe pow bang! watch out!!!!!!!!


las fingerez said:


> classic bro could only come from a stoned brain, the possiblities are endless "hoy ya" *ninja chop*
> haahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha
> i wanna get down and dirty with the vanilla kush a friend of a friend has it just waiting on the clones. another mate said it was a bit like the g13 he tried in barneys which was slightly worrying lmao


I thought G13 was the shit??????????????


sambo020482 said:


> fuck i need to start waffling lol


PLEASE DO!!!!!! come on matey!!!!!!


bushybush said:


> View attachment 1471815
> 
> p-91.





Stoner.Barbie said:


> dude!!!!!! that looks awesome!!!! gimmy. hey i like yellowtail too!


gotta give it up to the baby dolll, always!!!!


bushybush said:


> Why thank ya Barbie! Isn't yellowtail delicious?.......I used to only like red, but I've been diggin the pinot grigio lately. PS.......That nug cured up quite nicely.


I quit drinking 3 weeks ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


smokebros said:


> just caught myself up on things, looking gooood


Thanks smokey!

BUSHYbUSH, HOW did i get so lucky to cross paths with yuo... ?that series of transitions to the creation of your painting was fabulous. the picasso exhibit just left my city last month. I went to it 4 times. One of my favorite pieces on exhibit was a series of photographs that one of Picassos lover, Dora, did . It shows the progression of Picassos most famous paintings Guernica. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guernica_(painting)
It always facinates me how a piece of art is created and the moves and moods the artist experiences along the way. Very cool of you to drop all of your lovely pictures into my journal here. thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I thought G13 was the shit??????????????


I thought vanilla kush was meant to be really indica? Maybe that's why he said that, I dunno lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Dr.Amber

Im sub'd and cant wait to see your tent fill'd up with some buds.

happy growing

HP


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

HA! Well, let's see here....some wild shit indeed.....Hold up...wait a sec.!!!! OK....much better. WELL, I think it's time we had a good old fashioned "ninja-unicorn-alien-smoke-sesh"! (You should see the picture THAT conjures up in my mind). I love that "Guernica" painting. It's SOOOO awesome!

Now I don't wanna speak for Las on the G13 issue.....But I took it to mean this: When I had the G13, things like this would happen: You're about to go to the store to do errands. Put on your shoes, hat, grab your keys.....Hmmmm, let me just smoke a bowl on the couch right quick..........................................................................................2 Hours later you wake up on the couch with your keys in your lap wondering WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?!??!? Awesome, HEAVY indica. I LOVE it, but it can reaaallllly derail your day!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

YOUR SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but i like it
oh ... the g13 ... yeah...who know what the fingerez ment ... i guess well all just have to wait and see....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Hey Dr.Amber
> 
> Im sub'd and cant wait to see your tent fill'd up with some buds.
> 
> ...


HI HP, glad your here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HA! Well, let's see here....some wild shit indeed.....Hold up...wait a sec.!!!! OK....much better. WELL, I think it's time we had a good old fashioned "ninja-unicorn-alien-smoke-sesh"! (You should see the picture THAT conjures up in my mind). I love that "Guernica" painting. It's SOOOO awesome!
> 
> Now I don't wanna speak for Las on the G13 issue.....But I took it to mean this: When I had the G13, things like this would happen: You're about to go to the store to do errands. Put on your shoes, hat, grab your keys.....Hmmmm, let me just smoke a bowl on the couch right quick..........................................................................................2 Hours later you wake up on the couch with your keys in your lap wondering WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?!??!? Awesome, HEAVY indica. I LOVE it, but it can reaaallllly derail your day!





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YOUR SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but i like it
> oh ... the g13 ... yeah...who know what the fingerez ment ... i guess well all just have to wait and see....


haha na the g13 was one of the nicest tasting weed out in Dam, got it from Barneys Breakfast Bar (coffee shop). it was hard to say that it was stronger than others as the whole weekend just blured into one lmao i smoked some serious amounts out there lol. i do remember though that the taste was unique and i fell asleep that day for an hour or so to sober up a little bit before the night time lol

to be fair all our meds that we grow at home taste as good as dam, just as strong and a whole load cheeper thats for sure


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I thought vanilla kush was meant to be really indica? Maybe that's why he said that, I dunno lol.


yeah i'm not sure what to make of my mates comment he was a hard core smoker then gave up a few years ago. still has a toke or 2 of my weed lol. he went to dam recent to a deep house event and brought a bag of vanilla kush when he was out there. i thought kush was indica and g13 more sativa so fuck knows. gonna grow em out at some point i'll let you know what I think lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

And there you go! THAT'S what Las meant! I wanna go to the Dam SOOOO bad! The only time I've been outta the country is to Japan (hoy ya ninja chop). It was AWESOME, but it was the only time I've gone 3 weeks without the sweet leaf. That country has NO MARIJUANA. Or if they do, they weren't giving it to my foreign ass! Even the "alternative-tripped-out-raver-hello-kitty-dreadlock-gangsta's" looked at my like I asked for Meth mixed with PCP. Even the people in the smoke shops surrounded by glass bongs and "how to" grow books looked at me ALL crazy. Maybe they thought I was the fuzz. Ohhhh I 've been to Mexico a lot too....But that doesn't count. And I ALWAYS get arrested. Boo to Mexico.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 3, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1472391View attachment 1472392View attachment 1472411View attachment 1472427View attachment 1472440View attachment 1472452View attachment 1472406View attachment 1472408View attachment 1472413View attachment 1472410View attachment 1472443View attachment 1472435View attachment 1472409View attachment 1472407View attachment 1472437View attachment 1472432View attachment 1472412View attachment 1472444 Attack of the Scary Sativas......Plus a little Diablo OG lovin'


man that shit is sick!!!! i loooooooove it!!!! i liked your little smoke break too.lol


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Dr, hope you have a good weekend. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

i want a liger!!!! 

sick artwork bushy!  cant rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha na the g13 was one of the nicest tasting weed out in Dam, got it from Barneys Breakfast Bar (coffee shop). it was hard to say that it was stronger than others as the whole weekend just blured into one lmao i smoked some serious amounts out there lol. i do remember though that the taste was unique and i fell asleep that day for an hour or so to sober up a little bit before the night time lol
> 
> to be fair all our meds that we grow at home taste as good as dam, just as strong and a whole load cheeper thats for sure


Hi las, I went to dam once and it was a trip of a lifetime. I stayed in a youth hostel and met some really cool people from austrailia... I loved getting lost in the city walking in circles circles circles ... I went to some AMAZING museums that inspired me so much. I met my uncle for the first time ever too. He was a taxi driver, he took us around the city for a while. Everything about that place in magical!
Do you think youll ever go again? like to the Canabis cup. Im sure one day you will when you go to reicieve your award!


bushybush said:


> And there you go! THAT'S what Las meant! I wanna go to the Dam SOOOO bad! The only time I've been outta the country is to Japan (hoy ya ninja chop). It was AWESOME, but it was the only time I've gone 3 weeks without the sweet leaf. That country has NO MARIJUANA. Or if they do, they weren't giving it to my foreign ass! Even the "alternative-tripped-out-raver-hello-kitty-dreadlock-gangsta's" looked at my like I asked for Meth mixed with PCP. Even the people in the smoke shops surrounded by glass bongs and "how to" grow books looked at me ALL crazy. Maybe they thought I was the fuzz. Ohhhh I 've been to Mexico a lot too....But that doesn't count. And I ALWAYS get arrested. Boo to Mexico.


thats so funny those poeple look like that over there!!!!!! HELLO KITTY!!!!!!!
got to get to dam.. like go to the canabis cup! I hear you can be a judge for $250. 
Hows your doggies, tail...? did you start any sketches of the unicorn, ninja alien painting yet?


Stoner.Barbie said:


> man that shit is sick!!!! i loooooooove it!!!! i liked your little smoke break too.lol


Totlally SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DST said:


> Hey Dr, hope you have a good weekend. Peace, DST


Peace to you to DST!!!!!!! your bud porn kicks ass!!!!!!!!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i want a liger!!!!
> 
> sick artwork bushy!  cant rep


 I couldnt agree more bushys a mean artist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

Its hard to keep the Turbo Lover Closed most of the time because I like and need to talk to the girls more often.. im just super paranoid now of bugs because of what happened in my last grow!!!!!!!!
I freak when I see a spider or anything in this space!!!!!!



 
So I increased to 600watts, i guess i can OFFICALLY join the 600 Club! I raised the light 5 inches... even after being on for one hour the temperature of the tent increased to 27 celcius. so I opened the lower vents. Im hoping everthing will be ok!!!!!!!!!
The Snow whites are growing quicker, as predicted.. just like my very first grow with both plants. 


 New nute mix.........


some info on the G13 we were discussing... I wonder if its GG13's favorite strain?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2011)

have a nice weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]8ZaiLANtEq4[/youtube]


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love Black Sabbath, (with Ozzy) Sweet Leaf was played over and over and now I am going to start rolling for the weekend and playing Sweet Leaf. Dam Dr Trichome you are always on time!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwwwww. .....I can see I'm missing all the fun and silliness! Not myself today.....Most likely moving out of my Girl's house and trying to find my own.....Plus STRESSING about the fate of the beloved Girls in the closet  Aye Aye yay! PS SABBATH RULES!!!!!

Be back when I'm feelin "Bushy" again.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2011)

good luck to yo bro


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome update,,,Everything is looking good, keep up the great work!


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey sista! just checking in - you garden is looking good..... hope all is good with you.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 6, 2011)

hey sis, lookin good, just caught up again. i noticed you said your now using a 600 watt, what were u using b4?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Hot avatar Kiki007


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 6, 2011)

@ LACYGIRL - thank you - hot avitar yourself!!

@ Dr. Ambs - - where r u girl....? hope you're good!


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 7, 2011)

kiki ur grow was dope
gj


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is the Dr in yet ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

HAHAHAH.....GG13...IM HERE....ARE YOU READY?nICE an highghghighghghg
Heres a sic video followed by some sic details of this drawing I made for you buddy.
GG13s Magical Mystical Garden.

[youtube]PpT42rM77lY[/youtube]


The Turtle and the Preying Mantis with the Jah Love vibe

The Frog and the beautiful wife





Larry getting all hot with his scope





The size....whoo....this one's big!! 24inches by 36 inches





Close up of the turtle and your sexy girl lovin cactus





High times smoking angel.....oh and Larrys getting awefully excited looking at those trichomes... hahahahahhah.....they must be really big!!!!!!

The turtle taking off with a one of your big buds!!!!!!!!!!

The bird with a bud.... its always 420 at GG's pad

 
This is the piece, very poor quality image,,,im sorry but i think youll be pleasantly surprised with the REAL thing.... Thanks GG for helping my make this for you... it was really fun!!!!!!!!!! Peace bro


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

damn girl i see u have gone bigger with the grow since i been away
and as usual the art work is amazing 
and hi to all the other ladies missed u guys but im back now


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

damb girl, your talent really does blow me away.........................i absolutely love it!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

hey barbie whats up 
whats new with u 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> damb girl, your talent really does blow me away.........................i absolutely love it!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

and btw amber empty your inbox it is full lol


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

Weed (oh I love words) call that a "Wiet Kabouter" in Clog language, hehe. I like him!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHAHAH.....GG13...IM HERE....ARE YOU READY?nICE an highghghighghghg
> Heres a sic video followed by some sic details of this drawing I made for you buddy.
> GG13s Magical Mystical Garden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey barbie whats up
> whats new with u


working out in the yard a lot what about you bro. hahahhaa you and i were posting at the same time and both started out with "damb girl" lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 7, 2011)

YOW! I can see the Doc's been busy! Lovin the work! I'm gonna get my paint on today. Hard. REAL hard.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty sick drawing i wish i had your talent  
Looking pretty god your grow good luck with it!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

Check this shit out! My dust cap on my 4inch intake fan is working quite well!!!!!!!!!! where the hell???????







Who is that masked man.?..he keeps sneeking into the garage... i think ill call him the Unicorn Ryder. I like what he brought me very much...an Auto Blueberry ..yum yum....now if I can grow this like that sexy green doll Stoner Barbie's Blueberry plant ... I'll be one happy Doctor!



some vitamins for the girls......Blueberry in the back corner...




Unicorn Ryder hooked me up with this killer CD and mag.. Favorite song on it "SEX BOMB' by Flipper....Extended the ducting and now have the intake fan takin in some fresh NWP air... 

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on my drawing!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking great!!! If you dont mind me asking, or i might of missed it, but whats up with the lemons?

i have been trying to guess what there for--

-Lemon juice changes PH?
-picture decor?
-smell control?

lol as u can tell im quite curious


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

hahahahahah, you joker, you. Very curious indeed with very creative ideas as well..cool... I dont know about lemons doing anything with the ph maybe some experimentation is in order? So for now the lemons are purley for Aesthetic purposes and to cheer the girls up. I had to take away thier pinwheels , and they were not happy. Im growing 2 Super Lemon Hazes here so thats kinda the word.
when I put them in my friend was like...ummm arent they going to melt? hahahahahahahahahah, they are plastic.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

Lemon juice can change ph as does vinegar, don't now if its good for the babies, ive done it a like 1 hour ago my water's ph was too high and i dont have ph down so i pulled this one out of my brain if lemons are acidic and water with low ph is more acidic why not use lemon juice, and it did the trick, i think it should be good for it since it as vitamins and other stuff. it should be better than vinegar thats basically only water and acid and preservatives i guess.
cheers


----------



## bushybush (Mar 7, 2011)

HAHAHAH YAY! The lemons are for inspiration! I fucking LOVE Flipper, and SEX BOMB is the SHIZNITLEBAMSKIPPYDIP! Oh and Unicorn Ryder has an awesome Misfits mask! I just did some fan cleaning maintenence the other day.......Dust bunnies?! NO these were dust RHINOS! YUCK. Airflow sure is good now though!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

cheers, DF, interesting information there. glad to have you here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

Ho and if you want to put your ph up use some hash from a joint 
But i guess you have all the gear you dont ned these tips lol but how nows in an rainy day you need a roof to cover your head right
Sorry for intruding


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HAHAHAH YAY! The lemons are for inspiration! I fucking LOVE Flipper, and SEX BOMB is the SHIZNITLEBAMSKIPPYDIP! Oh and Unicorn Ryder has an awesome Misfits mask! I just did some fan cleaning maintenence the other day.......Dust bunnies?! NO these were dust RHINOS! YUCK. Airflow sure is good now though!


Yo Bushmaster, hows it hangin? whats up with your doggies tail? Youve got to pick up this mag and CD both are awesome. Unicorn Ryder said it was like 6 bucks at Borders. the misfits mask is sick isnt it! I hope your feeling better..


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahahah, you joker, you. Very curious indeed with very creative ideas as well..cool... I dont know about lemons doing anything with the ph maybe some experimentation is in order? So for now the lemons are purley for Aesthetic purposes and to cheer the girls up. I had to take away thier pinwheels , and they were not happy. Im growing 2 Super Lemon Hazes here so thats kinda the word.
> when I put them in my friend was like...ummm arent they going to melt? hahahahahahahahahah, they are plastic.


Plastic thats amazing i love it. I come from the country so lemons and oranges are plentful around here to be used with just about anything.

i know Lemon juice lowers the PH but i have never tested, but the lemons with the lemon Haze is quite clever.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

if you flush the lady's with some lemon juice on they should get a better lemony taste
just an idea


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

I got some question's Dr. how does that exhale(co2) thingy work you buy it put in your room and its done? don't need to add nothing? And how long does one of those bags last? just one more do they only come in those sizes? 
I never saw nothing like that in my country only tabs and pressurized bottles! 
Ho and the yeast water sugar combo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

Df, The Co2 bag just goes right into your growing area. Nothing to be done. It has a little filter that it breaths in through.It ready to go right off the store shelf. It should last 4-6 months. Then you just toss it. It was about $35. I have only seen this one size. It is supposed to start turning a nasty color when its done. They might be a new product cuz GG13 didnt know about them either. The hardest thing about that bag is hanging it in my tent. I rigged it with some duct tape, but one side is failing. I am still trying to figure out a cleaner set up. If I post a picture tommorow can you take a look at it an give a suggestion, thank you.


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks i also googled for it!
10 bucks cheaper than your's if you're interested http://www.planetnatural.com/site/co2-bags.html
where i live nothing!!! 
ordering it for me it would cost much much more then a yeast production for me thats like 3-4 buck dont now about comparasion to the co2 production of that bag i read that it produces 1500ppm i doubt the yeast get close to that but its better than nothing
cheers


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 7, 2011)

Ho if i don't get at least a male ill order some colloidal silver to make some fem seeds 
Thinking positive all females lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

alright doc, as promised, here is my drawing. i could not find my colored pencils so when i do i will post an updated color version. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

where is it?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww Stoner B I can't see the pic?! I wanna see what you drew! 

DOC! I'm feeling MUCH better. Sometimes, when your significant other is kinda "takin you for granted", you just need to remind them! HA. About old Dino-Dog....Her tail is getting better for sure.....but It's kinda crooked and twisty now! I think it should be ok..... That's her sleeping upside down as usual (faces have been blurred to protect the innocent!)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> alright doc, as promised, here is my drawing. i could not find my colored pencils so when i do i will post an updated color version. lol


i cant see it either 

doc ur pics are amazing and in the flesh you can really see how much detail u put in, everyone i show it to stares at it for a good few mins lol


----------



## Sometimes (Mar 7, 2011)

subbed. very nice set up, look forward to watchin these sexy lil girls do there thing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes said:


> subbed. very nice set up, look forward to watchin these sexy lil girls do there thing.


thanks Sometimes, not thanks sometimes.. but somtimes thanks, I mean, Mr. sometimes...thank you and ill let the girls know you think they are sexy when I play with them tonite!


bushybush said:


> Awwww Stoner B I can't see the pic?! I wanna see what you drew!
> 
> DOC! I'm feeling MUCH better. Sometimes, when your significant other is kinda "takin you for granted", you just need to remind them! HA. About old Dino-Dog....Her tail is getting better for sure.....but It's kinda crooked and twisty now! I think it should be ok.....View attachment 1480647 That's her sleeping upside down as usual (faces have been blurred to protect the innocent!)


the tail looks like its healing very nicely... ACDC style. lovely editing.


las fingerez said:


> i cant see it either
> 
> doc ur pics are amazing and in the flesh you can really see how much detail u put in, everyone i show it to stares at it for a good few mins lol


thanks las!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 7, 2011)

What's up Doc? I'm thinking you missed my question so I'll ask again. Where did you get that filter for your fan. I've been looking for something like that but haven't had any luck.

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am truly blown away!That was more than I thought you could ever put in a drawingI smiled and then started laughing like mad when I saw the cactus, and my wife looks so hot!!! Did I send you a picture of her? Amazing
I can't wait to smoke up and look through it all. Larry the tricnome looks hard at work, and my little High Life guy looks great!! Every part of my garden is in drawing. Amazing, simply amazing. I am so stuck on it, I can't wait to share it with the wife. Oh and I loved the opening act 
Your a Beautiful soul Dr Amber, keep the pencil to the paper and mind far out .
~One Love


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so giddy I feel like a school girl!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I'm so giddy I feel like a school girl!


ahh ur a true gent GG13


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey thanks LAS, you sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> where is it?


crap, let me try again...........


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

nice SB, NICE  wow all of u artists showing of ur work  quite a creative bunch arnt we lol


----------



## Sometimes (Mar 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice SB, NICE  wow all of u artists showing of ur work  quite a creative bunch arnt we lol


i felt left out, here's a drawing of my sister i did for christmas.


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

that drawing of your sister is scary hope she doesnt really look like that just kidding 



Sometimes said:


> i felt left out, here's a drawing of my sister i did for christmas.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

put a link up bru....


bushybush said:


> AWESOME!!!!!! C'mon guys.....get on the "Art trade thread" with me and FDD!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

damn this thread moves fast! loved the latest pic doc, epic! unicord ryder a misfits fan? masks cool as hell, i want one.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

bushybush said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/414372-art-traders-art-trading-art.html
> 
> Ba-Zammmmmm!


my man is stuck up his own arse, on ur own with that one bro  just my view. typical septic hey amb lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What's up Doc? I'm thinking you missed my question so I'll ask again. Where did you get that filter for your fan. I've been looking for something like that but haven't had any luck.
> 
> Peace and happy growing.


Hi Dropa, sorry I missed your question...I got the filter for my fan at my local hydro store. I will ask my hydro guy where he gets it and I will pm you with the information. 
Im so glad I did, as you can see it works very well!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> I am truly blown away!That was more than I thought you could ever put in a drawingI smiled and then started laughing like mad when I saw the cactus, and my wife looks so hot!!! Did I send you a picture of her? Amazing
> I can't wait to smoke up and look through it all. Larry the tricnome looks hard at work, and my little High Life guy looks great!! Every part of my garden is in drawing. Amazing, simply amazing. I am so stuck on it, I can't wait to share it with the wife. Oh and I loved the opening act
> Your a Beautiful soul Dr Amber, keep the pencil to the paper and mind far out .
> ~One Love


GG13, I am so happy you like this drawing! Its very rewarding for me to make a drawing that I know will truley be enjoyed on a very personal level. Using your personal images was both fun and challenging for me. As you know, I am just really blown away that you dig my art so much. That vibe allowed me to be able to create this for you along with your enthusiasm and your willingness to send me your personal images. I cant wait for it to get to its home!!!!!!!!! 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> crap, let me try again...........
> View attachment 1480794


I Love it!!!!!!!! Its so full of life Sb. You have a really soft beautiful touch. I can not believe you havent drawn in such a long time.. this is amazing, you have so much expression and sensitivity. It looks ALIVE!!!! I especially dig the roots...they look like human limbs. I bet it felt good to draw this, your really really talented, please keep making art, i love looking at it.



Sometimes said:


> i felt left out, here's a drawing of my sister i did for christmas.


Cool somtimes, I mean your really someone sometimes, I mean your someone with a lot of talent! keep up the trippy work, and feel free to post it here in my journal anytime. I love art, it brightens my day. 



fabfun said:


> that drawing of your sister is scary hope she doesnt really look like that just kidding


hahaha , i missed you fabfun, always a gentleman with the ladies. Im glad your back hazzardly wasted.hahaha



Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn this thread moves fast! loved the latest pic doc, epic! unicord ryder a misfits fan? masks cool as hell, i want one.


hahah , we need to slow it down here, i mean theres nothing really going on, you know, (ignore that right Las, lol) Thanks for the compliment on my latest drawing. so you know now im waiting....waiting....let me know Don...
So yeah, Unicorn Ryder is a misfits fan, along with myself. Misfit Mask was prob purchased at a local Hot Topic store, check on line, they have loads of cool shit. 



las fingerez said:


> my man is stuck up his own arse, on ur own with that one bro  just my view. typical septic hey amb lol


hmmmmm, i always appreciate your opinion buddy. tanked ya think? hmmmm LOL..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

waiting? on me? im a bit slow in the head today... 

[youtube]W7zXd5w2iRU[/youtube]

twist one up and sloooow it down


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the video Don, i just pm'd you.. let me know if you got it... later dude.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2011)

Just another cockroach getting stoned


The new pots, final home, if they survive!!!!!!!

So I rebinned? is that what transplanted means... well thats what I did yesterday. It was getting quite obvious that the girlys were not growing very much. I am not sure why.. there are a few ideas... My light warrior peat grow medium just wasnt cutting it? Maybe my very light doseage of Rootblastic was not a good thing.? I dont know. 
But this was getting ridiculous. By 4 weeks in my phototron theses babies were at 12 inches high with many leaves... 







some pictures of the girls room.. trying to make it festive for them in this hard transition.....



I moved the light further away maybe for a few days until they get settled...I dont want to stress them anymore then they need!



Some big weird surprises for me last night.... So Im going through all my seeds which i keep in the Nirvana wallet they sent me when I purchased my Snow whites, and im thinking i dont like my present wallet maybe ill try using this.. so im checking all the pockets and WOW....look what I found... alll these SUPER LEMON HAZE seeds I didnt even know I had. I thought I used the last 2, but there are like 8 more!!!!!!!!!
I thought SLH was from GReen house.. why does this say DR. Chronic????



Tucked away.. cool packaging... they hid the seeds in here with cut up ear swabs!
So I couldnt resist, thinking my girls might not make it, I threw 2 into soak overnight. They are in the moist papertowel right now waiting to root out so I can plant them. 
I figure if I start these guys in the pHOTotron..then they might catch up to the ones in the tent.... with a little luck of course


 so here is what the roots looked like from the babies...
I dont know what to think... they look a little weak.. but.. Im keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best!!!!!!!






Looks kinda fucked up... ???????????????



So the mighty phototron is incubating the Auto Blueberry and awaiting the new Super Lemon Hazes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Peace everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 8, 2011)

Right on Amber, thanks.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 8, 2011)

hey doc, excellent update!love the new little homes for the girls, digging the beetle, and wicked find! that is so cool. they sent you a little surprise. SURPRISE!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet jeebus what a day for you! Didn't realise you had a phototron dealy, cool. That roach is wicked looks like a Mexican sugar skull, I love those things. Got the message doc! I'm on it


----------



## bushybush (Mar 8, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAH YES! I love the mini-pinwheels in there! and the prize ribbons! Do the pinwheels spin when the fans hit them?

Love the cockroach. Have you ever worked with acrylic paint at all? I think your stuff would look cool painted!

Hidden seeds?! YES PLEASE! It's like finding a money in your laundry. but WAY cooler.


----------



## r1tony (Mar 8, 2011)

Wheres the lightning bolts man.. THUNDER!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GG13, I am so happy you like this drawing! Its very rewarding for me to make a drawing that I know will truley be enjoyed on a very personal level. Using your personal images was both fun and challenging for me. As you know, I am just really blown away that you dig my art so much. That vibe allowed me to be able to create this for you along with your enthusiasm and your willingness to send me your personal images. I cant wait for it to get to its home!!!!!!!!!


 
Your art work is living but just on paper.There is so many emotions and feelings, gender, MAD (like Crazy) and of course psychedelics. It's one thing to see art, and completely another to feel art. Your work is so full of energy, so open to those who can feel it, so raw and wonderful. I love it. I can not wait to put my piece in a nice frame and toke up and appreciate.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

nice journal, that I never knew was here. Yes Dr. Chronic used to ship his seeds like that even back in 07 when I made my order from him... Very stealthy back in the day ... he is a reseller.

anyways best of luck on the little ones I hope they make it(most likely will recover fully). gotta love SLH


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Dr, the initial pots you had the babies in looked quite big. I have found that if you put seedlings into too big a pot the root shots straight down to the bottom of the pot without creating any branch roots, so the subsequent root system ends up like what you are showing there, all wound round in the bottom, but nothing up top. I like my seedings to be in quite a small pot until you see multiple root heads poking through the holes in the bottom of your starter pot. These root tips die and cause sub branchin up top (same principle as the air pots you are using.) I am sure they will come round, it'll just take a little bit of extra time. Good luck.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Right on Amber, thanks.


[

Hey Dropa, went to the hydro store last night and got these pictures for you as you requested. The small one is the one I have its like $7 and the larger one looks really sic, Id love to have it but its $100, a little out of my range , to say the least...
Happy dust freee gardening!

QUOTE=Stoner.Barbie;5417185]hey doc, excellent update!love the new little homes for the girls, digging the beetle, and wicked find! that is so cool. they sent you a little surprise. SURPRISE![/QUOTE]
Thanks STonie, My blueberry is just taking off!!!! lovin the phototron. Im going to start her in there and then move her to the tent... then I'm going to grow my one other blueberry seed  right when WOW starts his. I plan to finish that one up in the phototron.. Im right down the neck of your journal all over your delicious blueberry in hopes of following your path, with tons of luck


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sweet jeebus what a day for you! Didn't realise you had a phototron dealy, cool. That roach is wicked looks like a Mexican sugar skull, I love those things. Got the message doc! I'm on it


Hahahhahhh your hysterical Don.. yeah ive had that phototron for a year.. had 2 fairly successful grows in them.. but obviously needed more space.



bushybush said:


> AHAHAHAHAH YES! I love the mini-pinwheels in there! and the prize ribbons! Do the pinwheels spin when the fans hit them?
> 
> Love the cockroach. Have you ever worked with acrylic paint at all? I think your stuff would look cool painted!
> 
> Hidden seeds?! YES PLEASE! It's like finding a money in your laundry. but WAY cooler.


Hey bushy the pinwheels do spin, its really fun in there, so you noticed the pin...ha you have a sharp eagle eye..
I have worked with acrylics.. and most other mediums. I have issues with color... i have less stress with pencils... but i do paint.. its weird.. you'll see eventually. my color palettes get really bright and flourescent.. My painting is like completely opposite my drawing.. so its a battle. 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Your art work is living but just on paper.There is so many emotions and feelings, gender, MAD (like Crazy) and of course psychedelics. It's one thing to see art, and completely another to feel art. Your work is so full of energy, so open to those who can feel it, so raw and wonderful. I love it. I can not wait to put my piece in a nice frame and toke up and appreciate.


Psychedilics are fun arent they!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love shrooms...


mane2008 said:


> nice journal, that I never knew was here. Yes Dr. Chronic used to ship his seeds like that even back in 07 when I made my order from him... Very stealthy back in the day ... he is a reseller.
> 
> anyways best of luck on the little ones I hope they make it(most likely will recover fully). gotta love SLH


HI Mane, thanks for stopping by and telling me about Dr. chronic.. I bought thoses seeds over a year ago.. and I remember KIKI saying that Greenhouse was the only place to get super lemon haze.. so I was surprised... pleasantly surprised


DST said:


> Hey Dr, the initial pots you had the babies in looked quite big. I have found that if you put seedlings into too big a pot the root shots straight down to the bottom of the pot without creating any branch roots, so the subsequent root system ends up like what you are showing there, all wound round in the bottom, but nothing up top. I like my seedings to be in quite a small pot until you see multiple root heads poking through the holes in the bottom of your starter pot. These root tips die and cause sub branchin up top (same principle as the air pots you are using.) I am sure they will come round, it'll just take a little bit of extra time. Good luck.
> 
> DST


WOW, that makes sence... i had such good luck in plastic cups with hole poked through the bottom in previous grows.. i thought I would give these small pots a go.not realizing the potential harm... thankyou for your input.. I think ill go back to the plastic cups.. Awesome..


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

yes cups are awesome I give them about 14days worth of vegetation in 16oz cups then go on to bigger and better things. plus you get to see pretty roots


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1483895[View attachment 1483896
> 
> Hey Dropa, went to the hydro store last night and got these pictures for you as you requested. The small one is the one I have its like $7 and the larger one looks really sic, Id love to have it but its $100, a little out of my range , to say the least...
> Happy dust freee gardening!


Thanks Amber. I seen the hundred dollar one before too but like you said it's a bit out of my price range.

Thanks again, peace and happy growing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

Quote of the week "MEDICATION and MOTIVATION" stoner barbie



the nutritional tea I gave yesterday... all organic, must be refrigerated, lasts only a week... 1/2 cup per gallon


So went down to the hydro store last night. 
And left with less and more then expected, as usual. 
I went for some liquid seeweed for my roots. But ended up with some nutritional tea and a free sample of this Roots Excelerator tinkture bottle... this particular root excelerator is $70 dollars, £43.21 usually , so this was very cool of my hydro man.
so I might add this next watering

 Hydro man reminded me he gave me some free samples of this seaweed product.. duhhh!!!!!!!!!!! 
I added this today.

View attachment 1484106
these are the bug and dust screens he carries, they are pretty cool. 
the small bug screen below is about $7, £4.32
The large dope ass one above is $100, 61.73 (peace UK friends}
View attachment 1484109

Little auto blueberry says ... wheres stonie??????? sorry honey but you got a relocation... hahahahahahahahah.. dont worry baby.. ill take care of you...lol



a little leaf weirdness yesterday ... but this morning this paricular snow white was looking more perky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im looking forward to new growth very soon.
My super lemon haze seeds should be ready to plant today.
If all goes well with theses plants I will be able to grow a jungle... fingers crossed!!!

PS in the thumbnail below is a picture of how I have my CO2 bag hanging.. does anyone have any suggestions to improve this ghetto setup? Thanks Peace, Amber


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

You could go even more ghetto and hang them in a used onion bag (or something similar) lol.the co2 that is^^^


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

HI Zomertijd, Hoe gaat het vandaag? ben je echt nederlands? Ik heb een oom, een cuz en 2 tantes die leven op de Dam ... hahah mijn oom is een freakin Taxi driver daar. Vrede bro bedankt voor de ui zakje suggestie .. Im allen over het .. je een slimme man. Uw tips worden zeer gewaardeerd! ahahahahahahahahh lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

insane in the brain a bong hit is like a shot, a vap hit is like wine and a joint hit is like ?
[youtube]ddDVWXNsV9U[/youtube]


----------



## r1tony (Mar 9, 2011)

Lightning bolts!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

nee hoor, ik kom uit Schotland, maar mijn vrouw is een Nederlandse meisje (maar geboren in Zuid Afrika). Mijn excuses, vroeger dacht ik dat je een online vertaling dienst gebruiken hebben, maar je bent een echte Cloggie!!! Leuk!!!

Peace, DST

edit: het gaat goed, en met jouw?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Zomertijd, Hoe gaat het vandaag? ben je echt nederlands? Ik heb een oom, een cuz en 2 tantes die leven op de Dam ... hahah mijn oom is een freakin Taxi driver daar. Vrede bro bedankt voor de ui zakje suggestie .. Im allen over het .. je een slimme man. Uw tips worden zeer gewaardeerd! ahahahahahahahahh lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

haha jou in de maling. Mijn moeder was Nederlandse maar nooit leerde me de launguage .. mijn collega liet me dit google vertaling. Hij was de hele dag aan het inpluggen van vloeken .. dacht dat ik zou het eens proberen. zijn wel leuk
later dude..... 

im doing well thanks.... going to plant the lemons tonite in plastic cups...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW! Doctor getting all worldly on us! NICE! I've never seen those bug/dust screens. I want one 

As an experiment, this is a plant I tried growing in only coco. Diablo OG. Not sure if I'd do it again though. Was kinda finicky the whole time! Maybe I just wasn't used to it. I like to mix it WITH my soil. Not sure if the taste/smell comes out the same....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 9, 2011)

wicked update!!!

i had to check my screen ther for a min. i htought that i had some how changed my language settings. lol little BB is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

aaah, zo je bent een Kaas Kopje zonder de taal (vergelijk met mijn vrouw)!! Ik dacht dat je heb de vertaling gebruiken, omdat het grammatica een beetje Engels was. In Nederlandes heb je de hulpwerkwoord ( bijvoorbeeld zijn = ben/bent, etc) Op het begin van de zin, na de voorm (ik, je, jullie), en darna, de Verb zit meestal op het eind van de zin.....confused? I am still confused!!! lol.

In een vraagje, de helpwerkwoord staat eerst in het zin, bijvoorbeeld, Heb je en Nederlandse paspoort?

okay, I am boring myself now. Take it easy meisje.

EDIT: Hulpwerkwoord is called the Auxillary verb in English fyi. It's a real shame your mother never taught you Dutch. The first language I spoke was Malaysian, haha, then I learned English. Now that I am older I hardly know any Malaysian and I think that sucks.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha jou in de maling. Mijn moeder was Nederlandse maar nooit leerde me de launguage .. mijn collega liet me dit google vertaling. Hij was de hele dag aan het inpluggen van vloeken .. dacht dat ik zou het eens proberen. zijn wel leuk
> later dude.....
> 
> im doing well thanks.... going to plant the lemons tonite in plastic cups...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

lol oh shit what did I start? a cheese cup???????? wow, thats so goowy and tasty.. i like it.. better then a cheese head any day!!!!!!!..hahaha


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm so confused............and too lazy to use a translator. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i'm so confused............and too lazy to use a translator. lol


yeah me 2  errrr english now please so we can all join in, bloodly hell u 2 need a room now dont ya lmfao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

lmfao.. your sick las....hahahahah
im not going to use the google translator any more then!!!!!!! 
I was trying to be UNIVERSAL and reach out in a groovy sort of way. 
Everything that was spoken between me and DST was strickly professional, if you need to know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 10, 2011)

now now childrens. lol man i am feeling super giggly right now. how ya doing doc? (i'm trying to find a pic. lol) it was cool that you were reaching out like that, but then i got paranoid and thought you were talking about me. hahahahaa just kidding. 

i'm in one of those moods where all you want to do is play, ya know?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

Bubbles, Conky and the kitties....this is a collectors item.. Bubbles signed it!!!!
its a little crusty because the REAL pressed pot leaves are a bit crunchy and falling off here and there... hahahahahhahah 





new gaget.. speed controller for the exhust to ease off my intense negitive pressure.. hopefully it will work.. ill test it this weekend. This is my temp/hum reader.. works very well. The last picture her show the end of the meter which I hang outside the tent for the room temp. reading.



2 Super Lemon Hazes planted yesterday and the baby blueberry fuckin skyrocketing out of control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The transplant has been successful. All the girls look much happier.. 
Feeding the tea and seaweed supplement. I am using Bio Biz soil.








To the right Queenie, (super lemon haze) is the weak one.. her leaves are droopy but she still might make it..fingers crossed...

Now Im a bit confused.. I mentioned that I found a bunch of Super Lemon Haze seeds. The 2 SLH seeds here in my pictures Im now not so sure if they are Super lemon Hazes?. Looking back the package was unmarked and i ruled out they they must be.. now im not so sure...???? what else could they be.? 




Group shot....they really dont look that yellow... 
Im lowering the light a little a day.
Can someone give me advise on watering new transplants...
Thanks, Peace


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmfao.. your sick las....hahahahah
> im not going to use the google translator any more then!!!!!!!
> I was trying to be UNIVERSAL and reach out in a groovy sort of way.
> Everything that was spoken between me and DST was strickly professional, if you need to know!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha just messing with ya sweets lol. i actualy thought u could speak dutch as i know big D can lol


Stoner.Barbie said:


> now now childrens. lol man i am feeling super giggly right now. how ya doing doc? (i'm trying to find a pic. lol) it was cool that you were reaching out like that, but then i got paranoid and thought you were talking about me. hahahahaa just kidding.
> 
> i'm in one of those moods where all you want to do is play, ya know?


who, me, never LMFAO. yeah SB know exactly the mood ur in lol 



doc the little lady u pictured 1st has improved massivly, give the rest another day or so to settle and i think they will be cool 

keep doing exactly what ur doing and i'm sure that they will come round, u've proved that they should be ok by bringing one back to perfect looking health. great gardening mate, keep it up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks fingers!!!!!!!!!
Im well Stonie!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice controller i need to get one of the for sure....thats a neat pic, those are real leaves on there?? lol awesome


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

hi dr

sorry i am gonna start to read from the start of the thread 2night but thought id pop in and say allo,

your fan controller looks different to the 1 i see me friend fit the other day i dont no much about them but his looked more like this http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/primair-fan-controller.html like i say tho doc i dont no much about em was the 1st time id seen 1 working lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Have no idea as to what you are saying, but I thinks it's beautiful and now I am turned on? Hmmm I wonder if I do know what you are saying?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Zomertijd, Hoe gaat het vandaag? ben je echt nederlands? Ik heb een oom, een cuz en 2 tantes die leven op de Dam ... hahah mijn oom is een freakin Taxi driver daar. Vrede bro bedankt voor de ui zakje suggestie .. Im allen over het .. je een slimme man. Uw tips worden zeer gewaardeerd! ahahahahahahahahh lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Transplants and seedlings should have plenty of water. Those look like they are being deprived. 
Bubble up some water so it is super charged with Oxygen. Then pour and soak the medium then keep medium semi moist, never let weee ones go dry. Roots can die fast.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 10, 2011)

TRAILER PARK BOYS!!! HAHAHAH.......Love the collage! Are your plants "named"? HAHAHAH I love it! I have a succulent garden outside and I have a plant named "Mr. Cooper Monster", but I've never named my green girlies.....I think it MAY be time.....

PS.........I have been wondering about BOTH those kinds of pots (air pots, and can'r remember the other kind).......Is this your first time using them, or have you before? I am VERY curious about these! I just use plastic bag (pots) and have been wanting to up my "container game" so to speak.....Let me know how ya like them! 

PS......I TOTALLY thought you spoke dutch also. Should have kept us fooled!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice controller i need to get one of the for sure....thats a neat pic, those are real leaves on there?? lol awesome


Hi HOtP, those are real leaves in that crunchy picture. My very first grow in the phototron I completely butchered my plants and stipped them of many many leaves and pressed them in a book.. I did a few pieces of art with real pressed pot leaves in them.. this is one. I still have a shoe box full of pressed leaves that I am hoping to use again. Unfortunatly, they tend to buckle and break apart if your not careful. 
this particular piece was rolled up for a while. when I opened it up a bunch of broken dried leaves fell off.. I did meet Bubbles, Ricky and Julian at a local REcord store for a signing.. and Bubbles is just like he is on the show.. he was super nice!
Im hoping the air controller works, ill let you know.It was only $30, £18.68. so thats not too bad.


sambo020482 said:


> hi dr
> 
> sorry i am gonna start to read from the start of the thread 2night but thought id pop in and say allo,
> 
> your fan controller looks different to the 1 i see me friend fit the other day i dont no much about them but his looked more like this http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/primair-fan-controller.html like i say tho doc i dont no much about em was the 1st time id seen 1 working lol


Hi Sambo, hahahah i need to reread this journal too from the beginning... what a trip.. I hope you like Cypress HIll!!!!!!!! lol 
I like your converter in the link better than mine. Mine looks kinda old school. I think las was telling my about that one, its pretty expensive but looks like a worthy investment.


GoldenGanja13 said:


> Have no idea as to what you are saying, but I thinks it's beautiful and now I am turned on? Hmmm I wonder if I do know what you are saying?


you crack me up GG13. I think you prob know what im saying.?


GoldenGanja13 said:


> Transplants and seedlings should have plenty of water. Those look like they are being deprived.
> Bubble up some water so it is super charged with Oxygen. Then pour and soak the medium then keep medium semi moist, never let weee ones go dry. Roots can die fast.


WOW, thanks for the straight up advise. When I get home today I will water them good! Las recommended me to purchase an air stone so I am set with that... 


bushybush said:


> TRAILER PARK BOYS!!! HAHAHAH.......Love the collage! Are your plants "named"? HAHAHAH I love it! I have a succulent garden outside and I have a plant named "Mr. Cooper Monster", but I've never named my green girlies.....I think it MAY be time.....
> 
> PS.........I have been wondering about BOTH those kinds of pots (air pots, and can'r remember the other kind).......Is this your first time using them, or have you before? I am VERY curious about these! I just use plastic bag (pots) and have been wanting to up my "container game" so to speak.....Let me know how ya like them!
> 
> PS......I TOTALLY thought you spoke dutch also. Should have kept us fooled!


Hi Bushybush, I did name my plants.So far Elvira, Mortisa, Regan and Queenie. Queenie is the weakest. she wears the Pin.
These pots are new to me. I have seen and heard really good things about them.The roots will grow outside the container or through the holes, stimualating new root growth. Im excited to see what they can do! oh yeah Smart Pots


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.superoots.com/airpot_work.htm

these are the airpots but guessing the same kinda thing happens in the smart pots?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

yup, the smart pots work the same way.. the roots will grow outside the pot stimulating root new root growth back inside the container. 
I have an experiment set up for my one of my new babies. (hydro man was told this works well)
I am going to take a small smartpot, i think its like a gallon size. When the plant starts to outgrow this pot I will simply place it in a larger smart pot, a 5 gallon one. I will not remove the plant, just place it into the 5 gallon smart pot with soil aroung the 1 gallon one. 
The roots will grow outside the one gallon smartpot directly into the 5 gallon smart pot... and then out the 5 gallon smart pot to stimulate new root growth.. do you follow this.. anyway.. I will make it clearer as the time approaches..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]yuNPrYXNzCQ&tracker[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2011)

whats trailor park boys all about doc??? i keep seeing it mentioned n fink il av a download but aint got a clue what the show is about???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2011)

oh sambo, its a really funny funny show about living in a trailer park, as trailer trash. I dont know if you have "trailer trash" where you live.. ?
This particular show is filmed in Canada.. the boys are Canandian.... they are simply outrageous. My favorite shows are the ones with Conky, Bubbles evil little doll. 
The video I posted has all the best scenes.. But its all good.. in my eyes anyway.. but i do have an odd sence of humour. lol 
Hey I was going to ask you... what type of music do you like?


----------



## fabfun (Mar 10, 2011)

i doubt they do in the Uk but here in the south we got plenty
like jeff foxworthy said if u got to help your relative take the tires off his new home u might be a redneck



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh sambo, its a really funny funny show about living in a trailer park, as trailer trash. I dont know if you have "trailer trash" where you live.. ?
> This particular show is filmed in Canada.. the boys are Canandian.... they are simply outrageous. My favorite shows are the ones with Conky, Bubbles evil little doll.
> The video I posted has all the best scenes.. But its all good.. in my eyes anyway.. but i do have an odd sence of humour. lol
> Hey I was going to ask you... what type of music do you like?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

We don't have rednecks in the UK but the equivalent would probably be gypsy's. They're a pretty bleak group of people:

I wouldn't waste your time watching the whole video lol, but you get the gist after the first couple of clips. 
[video=youtube;AZPH14zZi9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZPH14zZi9M[/video]


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh sambo, its a really funny funny show about living in a trailer park, as trailer trash. I dont know if you have "trailer trash" where you live.. ?
> This particular show is filmed in Canada.. the boys are Canandian.... they are simply outrageous. My favorite shows are the ones with Conky, Bubbles evil little doll.
> The video I posted has all the best scenes.. But its all good.. in my eyes anyway.. but i do have an odd sence of humour. lol
> Hey I was going to ask you... what type of music do you like?


im gonna download a few episodes today dr looks funny.

not a huge fan of music ive only ever brought 2 albums in my entire 29yrs lol fugees the score and a oasis album, if i am gonna listen to a few tunes on youtube 1st choice would probably be old blur tunes like country house n charmless man i no im a saddo lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

good morning pretty lady doc, how is your day going so far?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

TURN IT UP...Jimi's in the house


Peace to everyone effected by the earthquake and tsunami today, im thinkin about ya'll! Rise up.

[youtube]YNYySyEDr-8[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i doubt they do in the Uk but here in the south we got plenty
> like jeff foxworthy said if u got to help your relative take the tires off his new home u might be a redneck


hahahahahaha... thats hysterical!
Got any more jokes..??? I like em!!!!!!!!


sambo020482 said:


> im gonna download a few episodes today dr looks funny.
> not a huge fan of music ive only ever brought 2 albums in my entire 29yrs lol fugees the score and a oasis album, if i am gonna listen to a few tunes on youtube 1st choice would probably be old blur tunes like country house n charmless man i no im a saddo lol


I hope you dig the Trailer Park boys mate, and I hope i can turn you on to some good tunes here in my journal.. let me know what you think of the music i play. I cannot believe you only bought 2 albums in your life!!!!!!!! thats going to have to change!!!!!! music is one of the main nessesities of living an enriching life. 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning pretty lady doc, how is your day going so far?


hahahah.. not bad Stonie, you do any stretching today???lol


[_QUOTE=WOWgrow;5430995]We don't have rednecks in the UK but the equivalent would probably be gypsy's. They're a pretty bleak group of people:_
_I wouldn't waste your time watching the whole video lol, but you get the gist after the first couple of clips. _

hahaha, gypsys...i never would have guessed.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 11, 2011)

GYPSYS!!????!!!!............Kinda cool if ya ask me........Bbut I probably have a WHOLE different picture in my head about what a real "gypsy" is. In my head, they are sexy women, with scarves and rings and earrings and sparkly stuff and jingly doo-dad's and crystal balls, and they tell your fortune, and if you get a really nice gypsy, they give you a happy ending. I imagine I might be a little off the mark here?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

When i think of gypsys. .i think of JImi hendrix and I think of the gypsy women in the movie "The wolfman".. i forget her name right now but she super cool. I always wanted to be that kind of gypsy..just travel around from town to town...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

thats funny that you asked, right after my first post this morning i got on my foam roll and did some streatching. great minds think alike.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

I did some late last night.. you do ROdney Yee? hes soooooo flexible.. mmmmmmm


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that gypsy clip is to powerful! that is awsome i would say those are ur rednecks for sure, i thought of the movie Snatch as soon as i heard them talk.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

lol snatch, love that movie.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Wow that gypsy clip is to powerful! that is awsome i would say those are ur rednecks for sure, i thought of the movie Snatch as soon as i heard them talk.


thats more irish travelers in snatch, cant understand a word they are saying lol. we got a couple of sites round here. 

english travelers are a bit different, stick to the old ways a bit more type thing. I know some english travelers very well and they are good people regardless of what people think. theres arseholes everywhere whether ur white black christian atheist jew muslim traveler whatever, some just give the rest a bad name.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats more irish travelers in snatch, cant understand a word they are saying lol. we got a couple of sites round here.
> 
> english travelers are a bit different, stick to the old ways a bit more type thing. I know some english travelers very well and they are good people regardless of what people think. theres arseholes everywhere whether ur white black christian atheist jew muslim traveler whatever, some just give the rest a bad name.


Oh ya i wasnt meaning any dis-respect to gypsy just when your not one and dont know the difference between irish and english accents...hahaha....they are a sight to see,lol.

I have plenty of rednecks thats are so worse those dude or nothing compared to people i have living next to me.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

oh no bro i knew u wasnt taking the piss 

just letting ya know what i know about them


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh no bro i knew u wasnt taking the piss
> 
> just letting ya know what i know about them


Right on it was a good hoot when i watched it specially at the highest point of the day...haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are the little babies... Auto Blueberry growing strong, green and healthy and very fast!!!!!!! The baby Super Lemon Hazes showing signs of life.



Yesterday afternoon I soaked the girls with a heavy dose of a Seaweed Tea cocktail that really got them waking up!
Super Lemon Haze"Queenie" is the weakest girl I have now.. her bottom leaves are limp but I think i did see signs of improvement in her new leaves...
The other 
Super Lemon Haze "Regan" is looking stronger.

Some pictures of improvement


This weekend i plan to work on my ducting and fan output and input.
Presently I have my outake fan coming out of the bottom of the tent back around the phototron. Air is exiting by the door. I am thinking about adding ducting to the back of the intake fan and running it up the wall under the exhust ducting which is what you see over the door and by the open window. This would allow for fresher intake air.
The 2nd picture show my light ducting. The ducting fan is situated here on the left side of my tent bringing air into the tent but its not fresh air because there is no window in that area of the room.
I was thinking about moving it to the right side of the tent where the intake of air would be cooler and fresher because it would be closer to the door and window.

 isnt he simply adorable! what a good bird!

Peace , have a super fun weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Gardening


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

nice update sister! have a fantastic weekend! love ya. mmuah!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice update sister! have a fantastic weekend! love ya. mmuah!


Thanks stonie.. You have a wonderful weekend too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

u 2 ladies have a good one 


looking back on track doc everything looking great


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

What type of bird is that, i like the colors!!

Oh now im hooked on to trailer park boys, season 1 down and on #2


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

bushybush said:


> GYPSYS!!????!!!!............Kinda cool if ya ask me........Bbut I probably have a WHOLE different picture in my head about what a real "gypsy" is. In my head, they are sexy women, with scarves and rings and earrings and sparkly stuff and jingly doo-dad's and crystal balls, and they tell your fortune, and if you get a really nice gypsy, they give you a happy ending. I imagine I might be a little off the mark here?


Lol, that reminds me of alladin!



las fingerez said:


> thats more irish travelers in snatch, cant understand a word they are saying lol. we got a couple of sites round here.
> 
> english travelers are a bit different, stick to the old ways a bit more type thing. I know some english travelers very well and they are good people regardless of what people think. theres arseholes everywhere whether ur white black christian atheist jew muslim traveler whatever, some just give the rest a bad name.


For sure mate, I've got a good mate who comes from a family of gypsys and he's a really cool guy just they all lose their tempers so fast. Definitely wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of them though, you know what I mean haha. They're so damn proud.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol, that reminds me of alladin!
> 
> 
> 
> For sure mate, I've got a good mate who comes from a family of gypsys and he's a really cool guy just they all lose their tempers so fast. Definitely wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of them though, you know what I mean haha. They're so damn proud.


yeah another good explanation, fair but true. they dont take no shit thats for sure.

[video=youtube;Ql-Mk1w4T9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql-Mk1w4T9g[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql-Mk1w4T9g

gonna have 2 watch it on youtube due to the ads i think

big fat gypsy weddings, also available on torrents.

hope u american guys can watch that? this was a recent show on gypsys both types


----------



## bushybush (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna try! I'm very interested in all of this "gyspsy speak".


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

almost downloaded the 1st season of trailor park boys sorry i got a really slow connection i pay for 20mg but get 1mg dunno how that works out lol

lovely lil bird you got there dr, and ya growroom is really nice sooo tidy everything in its place all ya nutes all lined up on the shelf really looks neat your such a girl lol

mine is pretty messy compared, but then again got a m8 whos got the messiest grow room ive seen ya need a bloody hazmat suit to go in there saying that he dus still grow some tastey bud so messy obviously works for him, i like to keep it neat n clean but am just lazy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

nice update doc! i cant get over that phototron thing, like is it a mother chamber or a single plant full grow chamber? was lookin at your ducting and thinkin are you growing in your front room? saw the towel up at the door n thought i used to do that in a bedroom lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 13, 2011)

Completely missed your update doc, what a dumbass. Liking the look of Regan  Should start to take off now!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> What type of bird is that, i like the colors!!
> 
> Oh now im hooked on to trailer park boys, season 1 down and on #2


haha, HI HotP...My bird is OLD!! a 15 year old love bird , the sweetest bird in the hole world!!!!! I thought he was going to drop dead last night.. he was all disoriented or was he stoned???????? hahahaha
I need to get the last Trailer Park Boys episode with Conky.. after Julian blows his head off.. and then Bubbles drowns him... .ohhh classic funny shit!!!!!!


las fingerez said:


> yeah another good explanation, fair but true. they dont take no shit thats for sure.


HI Las, I couldnt download it


sambo020482 said:


> almost downloaded the 1st season of trailor park boys sorry i got a really slow connection i pay for 20mg but get 1mg dunno how that works out lol
> 
> lovely lil bird you got there dr, and ya growroom is really nice sooo tidy everything in its place all ya nutes all lined up on the shelf really looks neat your such a girl lol
> 
> mine is pretty messy compared, but then again got a m8 whos got the messiest grow room ive seen ya need a bloody hazmat suit to go in there saying that he dus still grow some tastey bud so messy obviously works for him, i like to keep it neat n clean but am just lazy lol


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAH... that is hysterical about your m8's grow room.. need a hazmat suit...thats so funny.. Thank you for the lovely compliment on my grow room...i didnt think anyone even looked at my pictures!! lol...yeah my rooms are pretty clean and organized or i would go mental.. but I do appreciate when people get funky and dirty with the laid back mindset.. i do apprecaite that very much, its down to earth and raw.
and some plants really dig that type of lifestyle!!!..hahahahhahahh
So are you diggin the TRailer Park BOYz.. lol?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice update doc! i cant get over that phototron thing, like is it a mother chamber or a single plant full grow chamber? was lookin at your ducting and thinkin are you growing in your front room? saw the towel up at the door n thought i used to do that in a bedroom lol


Don you really like my PHOTOTRON?????
I cant believe it... !!!!!!!!! i cant tell you how many people have bashed me on her putting her down and shit. She is an awesome little machine and one KILLER nursery.. just check out my new Auto Blueberry.. in 5 days shes alreay HUGE!!!!!!!! 
The phototon can be used for MOther plants. There is another gardener on RIU that uses it for that. I might in the future.. but for now Im just growing my seeds and then in a week I will start another Auto Blueberry and try to grow her out in it. 

The grow room is in my studio/garage.. I had placed the towel over that area of the door because that door has a window...and I didnt want light to come in. But I have changed things around so check out my new update a bit later and youll see what i mean. 


WOWgrow said:


> Completely missed your update doc, what a dumbass. Liking the look of Regan  Should start to take off now!


Thanks wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Ik blijf op te wachten.....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2011)

haha, HI HotP...My bird is OLD!! a 15 year old love bird , the sweetest bird in the hole world!!!!!


i read that so wrong to begin with  hahahah 

like the plan for the tron glad u didnt bin it, i'm sure that it would be good for clones 2 

u got some pics for us doc?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 14, 2011)

lol that's funny. 

good morning doc! hope your having a great day so far. i can't wait to see that new drawing. i bet it is amazing!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey doc I'm diggin the phototron too. It reminds of when I was 18 (oh so long ago) reading through high times magazines with my buddies wishing I had one. There's another cat on here who goes by the name clevenshire or something like that who uses one too. I haven't seen him around for a long time though. Have you ever thought about putting mylar on the glass to reflect more light back on the plants? Although it's very nice to look at through the glass but it seems to me like a lot of light being wasted.

Just a thought. 

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Exhust fan control in the low range... simple and very effective!
New local for the Tron...




Fresh cold delic PNW air.... a little rearranging 



So I was using the Seaweed additive.. I think too much cuz I was getting streaky yellowing and leaf tip yellowing.. I acted appropriately and stopped using it and flushed.... things look greener again



Some new pictures and a lot more growth!!!!!!!!!



more pictures...




I forget to take fresh pictures of the Blueberry and the healthy SLH...
I dont thinkTHis little SLH is not going to make it.. I had to pull the shell off her head to free her leaves and she just FREAKED!!!!!!!!!



WEll, more pictures...



And a Group shot in the Turbo Luver!

I dont know if I will use this ever again...


The weather totally sucks around here.. Im thinkin spring.. this type!!!!


What the fuck happened to Larry, GG13??? you slip some LSD into his joint.. I mean i cant believe this???? A Pittsburgh Steelers fan.. ????well at least hes still got a fatty burnin...lol


View attachment 1493376
Smoking HOt Trailer Trash BAbe! what a women!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> lol that's funny.
> 
> good morning doc! hope your having a great day so far. i can't wait to see that new drawing. i bet it is amazing!


Hi Stoned Barbie!!!!!! Im having a decent day.. fuck this daylight savings shit though.. my alarm didnt go off!!! I cant wait to show you this drawing barbie! and hopefully a sicc video to go with it! I hope you had a nice weekend. Nameste


Dropastone said:


> Hey doc I'm diggin the phototron too. It reminds of when I was 18 (oh so long ago) reading through high times magazines with my buddies wishing I had one. There's another cat on here who goes by the name clevenshire or something like that who uses one too. I haven't seen him around for a long time though. Have you ever thought about putting mylar on the glass to reflect more light back on the plants? Although it's very nice to look at through the glass but it seems to me like a lot of light being wasted.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Peace and happy growing.


HI DRopa, I cant believe all the nice comments about my phototron, thankyou! She really does a wonderful job with vegitation. Flowering ok, but the lighting just dosent work very well. Thanks letting me know about Clevenshire. Since I began here on RiU i was on the prowl for fellow Troners and only found one other, i dont think it was him. if you see him around again please let me know. The plastic actually does have a reflective coating on it, so its hooked up pretty sweet. take it easy


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2011)

ok queenie not looking as hot as the rest but i can see the growth from the weekend  great stuff looks like ur back on track


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, Queenie,, i dont know, ill keep my fingers crossed. She has improved. Ill post some pix of the 2 new girls tomorrow.. Its great having more than one plant. I dont feel as stressed when one girl dosent make it.. at least there are the others.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice tight nodes Amber, they'll start exploding soon for sure. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

hahahahha, really DST?... thanks for that compliment.. im blushing... thats soooooooooooooo hot.. oweeeee


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey now.................... Subed up Hey Dr. I see you writing on paper alot have you checked out the free grow software that is on this site? It is awesome I love it and I am sure you would also, you can track alot of things about your current grows and also you can store your old grows for reference. Here is the thread, 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html

Recommended for all on RIU!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

ROFLAO Larry looks way Tweedled


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 14, 2011)

That Baby SLH that you took helmet off, well leave her be until she makes or breaks. It just may be the perfect slh ?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 14, 2011)

hey girl i forgot to tell you. you know the black shelves that you store all your stuff on? well that is what i have my grow on/in. lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 14, 2011)

Um yes. Daylight savings can really go to Hell. Woke up not realizing it and FREAKING out that my "day" cycle was 20 minutes in and the light was not on. Why in God's name is it so dark outside still? Am I in the twilight zone? Am I just REALLY REALLY high?.....These were the questions I asked myself.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 14, 2011)

LMFBO


----------



## fabfun (Mar 14, 2011)

do u have a grow journal or thread would like to see your grow



Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey girl i forgot to tell you. you know the black shelves that you store all your stuff on? well that is what i have my grow on/in. lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

fabfun said:


> do u have a grow journal or thread would like to see your grow


yes fab , fabulous you.....
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/390624-lowryder-easy-ryder-aka-lowryder.html

its a long thread becaus its kinda like a continuous grow. lots of pics and vids.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

hey doc, how ya doing today? i hope that all is good. just making my rounds for now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

[youtube]nK5fKFFqJe4[/youtube]


Howard Stern said:


> Hey now.................... Subed up Hey Dr. I see you writing on paper alot have you checked out the free grow software that is on this site? It is awesome I love it and I am sure you would also, you can track alot of things about your current grows and also you can store your old grows for reference. Here is the thread,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/generalmarijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html
> 
> Recommended for all on RIU!


Hi Howard, Thank you for the link to that site. It is a really great way to organize your gardens schedule! 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> ROFLAO Larry looks way Tweedled


hehehehehe, he got together with Research Kitty for the weekend and they went to a rave party and shroomed all night.. Larry isnt Larry anymore he now goes by the name "Melvin", it was a life changing experience. 


GoldenGanja13 said:


> That Baby SLH that you took helmet off, well leave her be until she makes or breaks. It just may be the perfect slh ?


Ok, Im posting new pictures of her today, but her stem looks tweeked. 
I think I pulled on her too much



Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey girl i forgot to tell you. you know the black shelves that you store all your stuff on? well that is what i have my grow on/in. lol


Oh, i didnt know that, do you have the plastic mats so that things dont fall through?



bushybush said:


> Um yes. Daylight savings can really go to Hell. Woke up not realizing it and FREAKING out that my "day" cycle was 20 minutes in and the light was not on. Why in God's name is it so dark outside still? Am I in the twilight zone? Am I just REALLY REALLY high?.....These were the questions I asked myself.


Daylight savings in such an unprogressive caveman type mentality,when will the majority of the USA wake up and get rid of it! ITs fuckin backwards just like the dope laws.


Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey doc, how ya doing today? i hope that all is good. just making my rounds for now.


Good wakey bakey feeling relaxed ready to take on another beautiful day
Did you yoga it up yet? Nameste BArbie doll


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

i used cardboard wrapped in mylar lol.

no yoga yet, its more like a cleaning, gardening cardio day. hahahaha. but yes i too have waked n baked.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

wow...ghetto idea there...nice...boy you clean a lot..lmfao


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow...ghetto idea there...nice...boy you clean a lot..lmfao


i have a 6 and 4 year old and a husband who thinks hes 5 lol so yah, i do. its mostly picking things up and putting them away. the kitchen is an on going thing. i guess that you could say that i am a little OCD, chilled out a bit after the kids came. at least all of my canned goods don't have to be "just so" any more. hahahahaaa


----------



## bushybush (Mar 15, 2011)

Today is a cleany, gardeny, dogwalky day for myself as well! Doctor, Stoner B, TOP O' THE MORNIN' TO YA!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

as you requested, here is the drop.

[video=youtube;jGjDRmv597A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGjDRmv597A[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

So I recieved my new High Times, a pleasant surprise.. the usual panty poppin Bud Porn.. mmmmm




So hooked up the CO2 DST sytle.. and need a new light for the phototron.





Group Shot of the babies.. in the back in Super Lemon Haze, Right Auto Blue, and Left Super Lemon Haze... 

To the left is the Healthier baby SLH and to the Right is the helmet head SLH, looking better GG13?


Auto Blueberry spreading her wings, she is so green, my greenest Baby ever! Thanks for blessing her Stoned Barbie, your soooo magical!!!!!!


So this Snow Whites leaves are pointing upwards a lot. 

I had her very close to the oscilating fan, was it too much for her?
Or is she thirsty?
I turned off the fan last night, she looked better this morning. 

I fed the big girl some tea and water this morning. Besides theses leaves on this plant, everyone else is truckin along fine. 
I raised the light a little with the new growth, dont want to burn the leaves. 
Im waiting for 2 new 6 inch clip on oscillating fans that I ordered last week. 

Things are changing quite rapidly on a daily basis.. hahaha,, this is fun!

Group Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

OH... how could I almost forget the BEST NEWS!!!!!!!!! THEY REEEEEEKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice update Dr, as a suggestion you may want to raise your light just slightly as I see the snowwhite leafs doing a slight taco (leaves fold in as it gets to hot)
They sure are coming on though! Interesting "uien zakje" lol.

Peace, DST



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1495093
> So I recieved my new High Times, a pleasant surprise.. the usual panty poppin Bud Porn.. mmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

!!!ONION BAG!!!!!!! brilliant idea, it was actually an orange bag.. i dont really like oranges but I LUV the bag.
OH, so its heat, ehhh,,, I need to prob raise the light more tonite!!!! Thanks DST


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 15, 2011)

looking really good nice work!
Ho and great idea from DST!!
Just for some gigles DST in my country means the same as STD In your's lol 
Cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

thats funny David, I was just thinking about DST as Daylight Savings Time.. i wonder what he really means... hahahahahahah cheers mate


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea that works too but not as funny lol 
maybe its an abbreviation of is name!
DST enlighten us please


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice update amber, that blueberry really is a lovely looking plant!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 15, 2011)

nice one DST i'm was thinking that the "tacco" leaves ment somthing to do with breathing or being to hot or something but not really sure on them things. i ment to look it up but forgot in my stoned cookied state lmao  got some flour and that from the shop, gonna get my bake on again today hahahah  gonna step up the game i think, not sure why but yesterdays wasnt so strong?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah dr me m8s room is messy!!! lol

aint started on the trailer park boys yet i wana be nice n stoned when i do lol finking a cake nothing gets me as stoned as the cannabutter and since las has been making his cookies its got me taste buds tingling for some cannabutter lol

hope ya had a nice wkend wicked updates as always tho....


----------



## bushybush (Mar 15, 2011)

DST= Dirty Sex Time. That's what I'm voting for anyway. Doc, what were those pictures from on your last post.....The bloody guy against the fence etc? I like the style. weirdy, creepy.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 15, 2011)

bushybush said:


> DST= Dirty Sex Time. That's what I'm voting for anyway. Doc, what were those pictures from on your last post.....The bloody guy against the fence etc? I like the style. weirdy, creepy.


I am voting on Dirty Stinky Testicals! LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 15, 2011)

haha i kinda know but....

Dappa Style Trainers  coz i know he likes his tread lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Nice update amber, that blueberry really is a lovely looking plant!


Thanks Wow, YOu'll be stoked fur sur toocant wait to pop it with ya.


las fingerez said:


> nice one DST i'm was thinking that the "tacco" leaves ment somthing to do with breathing or being to hot or something but not really sure on them things. i ment to look it up but forgot in my stoned cookied state lmao  got some flour and that from the shop, gonna get my bake on again today hahahah  gonna step up the game i think, not sure why but yesterdays wasnt so strong?


tacco leaves..? hmmmmm? yeah you def need to step it up today Chef Fingerez.
why bake unless your going to get reallly really baked!


sambo020482 said:


> yeah dr me m8s room is messy!!! lol
> 
> aint started on the trailer park boys yet i wana be nice n stoned when i do lol finking a cake nothing gets me as stoned as the cannabutter and since las has been making his cookies its got me taste buds tingling for some cannabutter lol
> 
> hope ya had a nice wkend wicked updates as always tho....


hahah, sambo, like what does your m8 do to his garden that makes it so messy? It sounds hystercial!!!!!!! like is there empty beer cans and old mcdonalds rappers thrown all over the plants and shit???hahahahaha
I want some CANNABUTTER!!!!!!!!!! i think im the only one thats never tried it!!!!


bushybush said:


> DST= Dirty Sex Time. That's what I'm voting for anyway. Doc, what were those pictures from on your last post.....The bloody guy against the fence etc? I like the style. weirdy, creepy.


Yeah, i think your right bushmaster, Dirty sEx time, that would be cool.
So the pictures your talking about .. artwork from the CD of Harley Poe, Wretched Filthy , Ugly..yeah its zombie music... don turned me on to it.. i really dig it... its kinda like Zappa meet Punk.lol



Howard Stern said:


> I am voting on Dirty Stinky Testicals! LOL


HYSERICAL!!!!!!!!! I wonder if DST's ears are burning...


las fingerez said:


> haha i kinda know but....
> 
> Dappa Style Trainers  coz i know he likes his tread lmao


hahahah


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Well guys, I think all the names you have come up with are far better than what it stands for so lets leave it at that, haha, actually it is reference to way back when.....when I was a naughty hooligan who went around smashing people in the head with bricks and beating up poor defenceless idiots, all the while looking rather daper. I'll leave it at that, you did ask.

And in my country a sexually transmitted disease is an SOA, which also is an IT software term among other things, haha. I often think it's funny how languages have similar words meaning totally different things. In my country a breader is a FOKKER. Quite close to the truth really.

Peace, from, ehm,....yup, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give you another acronym, ED = Engineers Dream...holy shit that bong was a Dream for sure. (ED = Deep Purplequerkle X Casey Jones)


----------



## David Fonseca (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice ideas you all had for that acronym, i got one for a product for when i open my snack bar witch is gonna take a while (DST=David's Stoner Taco) Cheers for everyone


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Wow, YOu'll be stoked fur sur toocant wait to pop it with ya.


[video=youtube;YWFW0B9EBx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWFW0B9EBx0[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

hahahahahha, wow, did yu get the mag?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 15, 2011)

DST, you sound like my friends and I about 10 years ago. I am a very good boy now  Helping old ladies across the street and ALL that.

"Ugly..yeah its zombie music... don turned me on to it.. i really dig it"

ZOMBIE MUSIC?.....I'm already fuckin' in. I'll be checkin that for SURE.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Melvin cracks me up. It's hard to look past him and over to your garden
 (slh) I think that special slh (helmet head) will be fine and I believe she will grow a thick trunk and a small canopy of fat colas. Keep showing the love.
So happy to see you got your new HT. I still need mine. I have to drive 30 mins away to pick one up. I don't mind though. I like to smell of the mag rack at Barnes and Nobles  Thats the only reason why I don't subscribe. Other wise I would save money 
Leafs on plant are folding in (fingers). That says I am protecting myself. Wind to strong, yes. Ease up and stay 24/0 rotating. Also light is to close. Back it up and the whole leaf will fan up, and fingers will stretch out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

hahahah the dapper fokker! class... gardens shaping up nicely Dr! glad you like the harley poe, its awesome eh. i only recently got into zombie rockn roll stuff check out zombina and the skeletones, another of a similar style. aint forgotten to email you im just trying to amass pictures that encapsulate the mess that i am 

happy gardenin doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

bushybush said:


> DST, you sound like my friends and I about 10 years ago. I am a very good boy now  Helping old ladies across the street and ALL that.
> 
> "Ugly..yeah its zombie music... don turned me on to it.. i really dig it"
> 
> ZOMBIE MUSIC?.....I'm already fuckin' in. I'll be checkin that for SURE.


hahaha, yeah right bushmaster, Helping old ladies across the street , you crack me up!!!!!!!! i just cant get this hysterical image out of my head.. ok your helping the old lady across the street, arm in arm and in your other hand is a dangeling decapitated female head dripping blood.. hahahahahah your one funny dude!


GoldenGanja13 said:


> Melvin cracks me up. It's hard to look past him and over to your garden
> (slh) I think that special slh (helmet head) will be fine and I believe she will grow a thick trunk and a small canopy of fat colas. Keep showing the love.
> So happy to see you got your new HT. I still need mine. I have to drive 30 mins away to pick one up. I don't mind though. I like to smell of the mag rack at Barnes and Nobles  Thats the only reason why I don't subscribe. Other wise I would save money
> Leafs on plant are folding in (fingers). That says I am protecting myself. Wind to strong, yes. Ease up and stay 24/0 rotating. Also light is to close. Back it up and the whole leaf will fan up, and fingers will stretch out


man, ive got some funny friends here!!!!!!! lucky me!!!!!!
GG13 i will try to give the mentally challenged helmet head slh (thats her name now, thankyou!) as much love as i can, i have another picture as of tody ill post so that you can see her slow but upwards progression. I will be shocked if she does turn out to be what you imagine her to possibly be.
all this is new to me, so everyday im learning so much.. and now its getting really fun.  When I open the tent in the morning it REEEKS, I love that smell..mmmm ggooood
The new high times is good. But have you noticed that they seem to have articles with titles that do not even talk about the title.. for instance...PURITY and POTENCY..maybe i was too high when i read it, but where does it talk about this in this artcle
The Lemon man article was good, I have a Lemon Skunk im hoping to pop with fingerez in the future. Still sifting through the rest.... I get mine mail delivered in an inconspicuous white package and its always a pleasant surprise to get it
ahahhaha Barnes and Nobel does smell good dosent it. Unicorn Ryder loves their magazine section..hahaha
Makes a lot of sense about the folding fingers protecting themselves.. She was the closest to the fan. thankyou for your input.. I have raised the light as well. 
Things are looking mighty fine! 
Melvin says "hello I need another JOINT"!!!!!!! lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah the dapper fokker! class... gardens shaping up nicely Dr! glad you like the harley poe, its awesome eh. i only recently got into zombie rockn roll stuff check out zombina and the skeletones, another of a similar style. aint forgotten to email you im just trying to amass pictures that encapsulate the mess that i am
> 
> happy gardenin doc


thanks Don, i will check out Zombina and skeletons, I'm always on the lurch for new good music.. no rush with the pix dude, Im working on a sic one right now that should be done this weekend.. ill show it to ya soon to get your appetite wet.
dont hold back on the images though cuz i want to pack it up in a fuckin insane way!!!!!!

PEACE you guys!!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 16, 2011)

High Times~ I am headed for B&N today for a High Times. Yeah I know what you mean about title not lining up with article. That bums me put when that happens.

I have some cured Lemon Skunk I grew out. Pretty tasty stuff. High is good for all day.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Just put two LS seeds down.....I am a bit wary of Lemon Skunk, brings back bad memories of smoking an eighth of it one night at the pub and drinking copious quantities of Leffe Blond, then blacking out, falling into a canal, and being dragged out by two guys from another pub that just happened to be outside and saw me go in, luckily I had my bike so I managed to quickly cycle home, 

Looking forward to smoking it in a more sedate manner.


GoldenGanja13 said:


> High Times~ I am headed for B&N today for a High Times. Yeah I know what you mean about title not lining up with article. That bums me put when that happens.
> 
> I have some cured Lemon Skunk I grew out. Pretty tasty stuff. High is good for all day.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I am giong to run up to the local gas station and get the new High Times. I just started buying them and was a little dissapointed in how many adds are in there and also how HT is sucking Reserva Pravadas dick lately. No worries though I will go get one anyway cus you said so Doc!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

i like the pic of the wicked ass trees being grown in this guys back yard. they are as tall as my house!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

hahahah, stonie, i was just thinking of you!!!!!!!! and i was just looking at that picture too!!!!!!!!! The chubby guy with no face in front of thoses trees...
it freaks me out how much we have in common sometimes! I was just looking at the first pages of your journal.. to find the beginning of your auto blues life.
I had a couple questions for ya..
Is she a female or do I have to keep checking?
with your big plants now, how often are you using your hydrozyme... ? I hope you see this post, if not ill pm ya. I hope your good!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahah, stonie, i was just thinking of you!!!!!!!! and i was just looking at that picture too!!!!!!!!! The chubby guy with no face in front of thoses trees...
> it freaks me out how much we have in common sometimes! I was just looking at the first pages of your journal.. to find the beginning of your auto blues life.
> I had a couple questions for ya..
> Is she a female or do I have to keep checking?
> with your big plants now, how often are you using your hydrozyme... ? I hope you see this post, if not ill pm ya. I hope your good!


i see ya, lol i got the fem seeds. if that's what you ordered then they should be fem too. first dose of hygrozyme i used 1 teaspoon per gallon then water, then on the next feeding i bumped it up to 1 1/2 teaspoon, then i just watered. then on the next feeding where i am now 2 teaspoons. everyone has said that blueberries are super touchy when it comes to nutes so i am being very cautious.
its such a pretty day today, been outside since early this morning, i was just going to take a break but i think i am done for the day. time to smoke a bowl and chilax!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> High Times~ I am headed for B&N today for a High Times. Yeah I know what you mean about title not lining up with article. That bums me put when that happens.
> 
> I have some cured Lemon Skunk I grew out. Pretty tasty stuff. High is good for all day.


Man that sounds really really good..


DST said:


> Just put two LS seeds down.....I am a bit wary of Lemon Skunk, brings back bad memories of smoking an eighth of it one night at the pub and drinking copious quantities of Leffe Blond, then blacking out, falling into a canal, and being dragged out by two guys from another pub that just happened to be outside and saw me go in, luckily I had my bike so I managed to quickly cycle home,
> 
> Looking forward to smoking it in a more sedate manner.


WWOW, thats CRAZYiness!!!!!!!! i can see why you are wary of the Lemon Skunk..it almost KILLED YOU!!!!!!!!! I would have loved to see how you rode your bike home that night and how many times you fell..(sorry, i know thats sick). i dont even want to think of the hangover you must have had the next day..damn!


Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I am giong to run up to the local gas station and get the new High Times. I just started buying them and was a little dissapointed in how many adds are in there and also how HT is sucking Reserva Pravadas dick lately. No worries though I will go get one anyway cus you said so Doc!


hahaha, HT sucks a lot of dick, Howard, but there is always good bud porn to count on. The last issue was really really good.. this one is kinda so so ..and you have to take everything with a grain of salt... One issue actually said that Super Lemon haze was a heavy nute drinker... what a load of bullshit... so be careful with there advise.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, HT sucks a lot of dick, Howard, but there is always good bud porn to count on. The last issue was really really good.. this one is kinda so so ..and you have to take everything with a grain of salt... One issue actually said that Super Lemon haze was a heavy nute drinker... what a load of bullshit... so be careful with there advise.


I would never follow their advice on growing! They do have to sell add space to people so I do understand on some level, it is a company. I would rather see bud porn on the threads I am sub'd to though! I feel way better when I see my online "buddies" are growing well smoking some good weed!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

This organic tea worked really well for the girls during there transplanting. 





This powerhouse UV light aint for my plants, unfortunetly its for me!
When all you guys are out bathing in the sun, im prob shit out of luck and jolly well fucked with NONE!!!!!!!!!! a 30 min dose of this and some high Doses of vit D work as an antedote to the gloom the doom that covers my skys most of the winter.




Baby BAby Baby super lemon haze!!!!!!!!! and helmet head super lemon haze


Auto Blueberry .. wow



What a dramatic improvement... some serious trunk action at work.. hehehehe


Bigger and stronger Everyday!!!!!!!



Powerhouse .. .. she REEEEEEEEEEEEEks





they are pretty thirsty little girls, so I fed them water with just a touch of some EArth Juice today... 
I raised the light and stopped the oscillating fan to get rid of the Taco finger fucked leaves!!!!!!!! 





And a new button !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Peace Amber


----------



## bushybush (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah! Looking good!!! 

"ok your helping the old lady across the street, arm in arm and in your other hand is a dangeling decapitated female head dripping blood"---------- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Yes! Plus blunt in mouth, and a backpack full of Racer 5 IPA's.....Who knows? Maybe she's a hot cougar granny....Maybe Bushman gets her toasted and finally tastes some sweet old lady bush?.....Oh the possibilities.

and DST's night of falling in the river?!?! HAHAHAHAH.......Been there. 

Oh you guys crack me up!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

hahahahahahhhhhhahah.....totallly rockin with sickness Bushmaster!!!!!!...i love it!!!!!!!!!! bushys goin down on grandma...watch out!!!! now theres some new subject matter for your paintings bushy....yes the possibilities...hehehehehe


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking great Dr.Amber plus rep when i can


----------



## smokebros (Mar 16, 2011)

looking fantastic as usual!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

i am finding out that the blueberry is a heavy leaf grower. everywhere i cut off leaves tons more are growing, even during flower! trippy right? i can't wait to see how yours does. are you going to do anything to her or just let her grow?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 17, 2011)

nice update dr looks everything looking gooooood.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 17, 2011)

good morning sista!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

HI EVERYONE!!!!!
HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY
Thanks everyone for the positive feeback on my plants update!
!!!!!!!
Im really feeling incredibly good about how the girls are doing!!!!!!!!! 
They are growing at an incredible rate right now and I have been watering them every morning.
I LOVE opening the tent and having that intense smell hit me in the face. 
The Snow Whites are really stinky,,,heheheh
GOT TO GET GREEN TODAY...LIGHT IT UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i am finding out that the blueberry is a heavy leaf grower. everywhere i cut off leaves tons more are growing, even during flower! trippy right? i can't wait to see how yours does. are you going to do anything to her or just let her grow?


TOP O THE MORNIN stonie!!!!!!!
so... i would love you to help me with this blue that im growing...if i post pictures tell me what i should do..we can play with her together..it will be sooooooooo fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!!!
> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY
> Thanks everyone for the positive feeback on my plants update!
> !!!!!!!
> ...


Shit I totaly forgot it was St Patties day today! No worries I don't need a reason to drink, if I remember to wake up then that is a good enough one for me!  The lil ones are looking great! You said you are watering every day? I am sure you know what you are doing but that does sound quite often to water plants when they are that young. 

Anyway Happy St Patties day to all! I will be chopping down my Chronic today so maybe by gloves will be green? If not you can pinch me cus I will be high as fuck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

haha, hi Howard.. Got to get a little greener today....yeah i dont know if its too much water.... ????? your totally right... but I pick up the pots and they are lighter then the day before so I just give em more.....they dont seem to mind yet... they are growing like mad...should I wait one extra day and its wont hurt???????


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, hi Howard.. Got to get a little greener today....yeah i dont know if its too much water.... ????? your totally right... but I pick up the pots and they are lighter then the day before so I just give em more.....they dont seem to mind yet... they are growing like mad...should I wait one extra day and its wont hurt???????


No no no just keep doing what you are doing I was just a lil alarmed that you were watering that much. But there is so many different things that can affect how often to water. Temps, pot size, how much of the pot is roots. If they feel light to you then and they aren't wilting or anything I would keep doing what you are doing. I water mine till there is runoff out of the bottom and the only time that I need to water them more often is when they are getting root bound or in the later stages of flower.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

I would agree and disagree at the same time. Perhaps just try to give em a day without water and see how lighter the pots get (it'll help you find out if you are watering too much.) Some peeps say let your roots go and search for the water. But with your air pots then perhaps watering everyday is needed...oh, perhaps I shouldn't have had the psycho killer joint, makes me so indecisive, lol.

EDIT, oh , and paddies day is our 8th anniversary from when I met my wife, we met dancing in a club on Paddies night, haha, was love at first sight, NOT, she couldn't even remember my name the next day, and who said it's always the men eh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

hey howard and DST... cool advise... thanks.. 
Yeah, dst, im thinkin the same thing with the air pots... The smart pots ESPECIALLy seem lighter on a daily basis...
I really really like those smart pots because you can get so touchy feely with them..hahaha... you can rub the sides of them and feel the moistness. ohhoh that feels sweet.
At the bottom you can also feel the water ozzing out... they are very sensual ... i like em a lot!
DST congrats on your anniversary!!!!!!!!!!your wife sounds fun!!!!!! party it up dude!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2011)

think it'll be quiet to be honest, poor girl's stuck at work...fekkin advertising agencies take yer soul, as well as your whole life. I have my other ladies to keep me company until she returns. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey howard and DST... cool advise... thanks..
> Yeah, dst, im thinkin the same thing with the air pots... The smart pots ESPECIALLy seem lighter on a daily basis...
> I really really like those smart pots because you can get so touchy feely with them..hahaha... you can rub the sides of them and feel the moistness. ohhoh that feels sweet.
> At the bottom you can also feel the water ozzing out... they are very sensual ... i like em a lot!
> DST congrats on your anniversary!!!!!!!!!!your wife sounds fun!!!!!! party it up dude!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 17, 2011)

Top O the morn indeed lads and lassies! I woke up to being pinched on the nipple (pet peeve) by my GF saying "you're not wearing green, I'm off to work! Bye!"..........um....Thanks? Have you ever just taken on too much and you're spread too thin?! That's where the Bushmeister is right now! I need to make clones, water the flower and veg chamber, I'm working on a painting ABOUT clones, I have 6 hangers full of green that needed a re-trim yesterday AND MY DUMBASS decided yesterday I was gonna pull up all the carpet in our house and then stain and seal the concrete floor beneath (I fucking HATE carpet). Should only take an hour or two right? BAHAHAHA. NO.

I'm gonna need a lot of luck, coffee and sticky green dope to make it through the day!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahahahhhhhhahah.....totallly rockin with sickness Bushmaster!!!!!!...i love it!!!!!!!!!! bushys goin down on grandma...watch out!!!! now theres some new subject matter for your paintings bushy....yes the possibilities...hehehehehe


 
HAHAHAHAHA I missed this! Next series of 10 paintings: "Gangbang Grannies".........OK that WAS sick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

i know bushy that was pretty outlandish and a completely inappropriate comment i made about grandma... i dont know what i was thinking? I take it back.
please dont do any gangbang granny paintings..i dont want to be responsible for instilling such devious thoughts into your head. ahahah... what about a Unicorn painting!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 17, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Top O the morn indeed lads and lassies! I woke up to being pinched on the nipple (pet peeve) by my GF saying "you're not wearing green, I'm off to work! Bye!"..........um....Thanks? Have you ever just taken on too much and you're spread too thin?! That's where the Bushmeister is right now! I need to make clones, water the flower and veg chamber, I'm working on a painting ABOUT clones, I have 6 hangers full of green that needed a re-trim yesterday AND MY DUMBASS decided yesterday I was gonna pull up all the carpet in our house and then stain and seal the concrete floor beneath (I fucking HATE carpet). Should only take an hour or two right? BAHAHAHA. NO.
> 
> I'm gonna need a lot of luck, coffee and sticky green dope to make it through the day!


Just make sure you take care of the plants first! LOL Everything else can be put off! I don't think I would have woken up in a good mood if my wife was pinching my nipple in the morning. Maybe some morning head would be great! You should have told your girl that you have some green cheese under your nuts!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

hahaha..green cheese under your nuts... classic hs... cheese and nuts, not a bad combo.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 17, 2011)

ROFL to funny...


----------



## bushybush (Mar 17, 2011)

HAHAHAH wow guys! I'm fuckin dying! Green Nut Cheese! Hooray!

Unicorn painting on the way. Been wanting to make one. He might be puking a rainbow though. Sensual smart pots? hahaha. Yes please.

Oh and DST, my girl works for a giant communications/advertising corporate conglomeration too. They REALLY are soulsucking bastards. When I hear about her workdays, my head spins and I think of all the people in suits whose asses I'd be kicking if I had to work there.

Oh and DOCTOR! Isn't it weird how some strains stink even during veg? (your snow whites)..... I find those are usually EXTRA delicious once they flower. 

PS.....Howard: "Just make sure you take care of the plants first! LOL Everything else can be put off!"

HA! Tell THAT to old nipple pinch over here!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 17, 2011)

ok doc, i want you to go to the HT MMJ cup in denver with me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

WHAT? SERIOUSLY? Id love to!!!when is it? thats so awesome stonie!!!!!!!!!! your for REAL!!! theres nothing that can take the place of reality...I appreciate that more then words can describe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

HIGH!!!!!!!!!!! 

I transplanted my Auto Blueberry last night.. Perfecto timing. Although I forgot to snap a photo of the roots I can tell you that they werent balled up but at the bottom of the small pot. The roots were just hitting the bottom..........I named her Lou-Lou. isnt she cute


Little Helmet Head Super lemon Haze is making some slow progression, your right GG13, maybe she'll be the ONE!




Group shot, with LOU-Lou in the left back corner... I had to raise the light again.. the Snow whites are more sensitive to the light then the Super Lemon Hazes. I might bump the Super Lemon Hazes up on a small pedestal to obtain closer distance to the light. I dont want them tight internodes expanding more than nessesary.
I did not water the girls this morning to see how the pots feel on 2 days with out water. Growth is really amazing at this point





My grinder, I fuckin love this ... It came with my Volcano Vape. I can just toss it in the dishwasher when it needs a good cleaning.. and Dons magical brownie receipe in the background.. Thanks Don, your awesome!!! stuff them in your face...hahahah....MAGIC!!!!!!!





knock knock on the door....man did i score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TRAINWRECK .... now this is more like the delievery the doc ordered!!!!!!!!!!

Some new rolling papers. I couldnt find the ones I reallly wanted... SmokeKing.. but these looked kinda similar.. unbleached 








My trusty Bong




The goal......



And a new CD... man this is a trippy CD.. the song Brainwashed is just sooo bizarre

Have a magical weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Amazing update, that super lemon haze looks like its growing a little funky but hey could be your show stopper. !!!lol


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great weekend Dr...
[youtube]pJynvLGKIpI[/youtube] 

peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Hottie, yeah.. it all a new learning experience for me.. and if GG13 thinks Helmet Head might be a killer plant.. ill go with it cuz he's an incredible gardener with an amazing amount of knowledge and experience and I respect his opinon very much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

OHHHHHHH DST you didnt just post this song!!!!!!!!...... i cant believe YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate this song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we couldnt even get through it.. we were going mental and had to turn it off......hahahahahha....


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Im fucking trippin out on this video.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Hottie, yeah.. it all a new learning experience for me.. and if GG13 thinks Helmet Head might be a killer plant.. ill go with it cuz he's an incredible gardener with an amazing amount of knowledge and experience and I respect his opinon very much.


Oh yes im sure it will be a great plant also, just weird lookin lol.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 18, 2011)

Some of my best plant's have been the runt of the litter. Have a great weekend Doc.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Have a great weekend Dr...
> [youtube]pJynvLGKIpI[/youtube]
> 
> peace, DST


dude, thats ....uh......a little disturbing. hahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

.......but this video is AMAZING!!!!!!! my brains on fire.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Oh yes im sure it will be a great plant also, just weird lookin lol.


hahah,, its really funky looking.. your sweet 


Dropastone said:


> Some of my best plant's have been the runt of the litter. Have a great weekend Doc.


really...wow...cant wait!!!!!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> dude, thats ....uh......a little disturbing. hahahaha


hahahah.. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .......but this video is AMAZING!!!!!!! my brains on fire.....


I really really liked this video.. it was soooo tripped out.. Now my appreciation for the song has completely changed. did i just talk to myself??????
oh nothing new.hahahahahahah


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 18, 2011)

I once had a helmet head case just like yours. SO I told the baby that if she just lived I would not fim,top,etc. I would let her be as she wants. Well she was in ICU for over 30 days before I knew she would make it . She was so tiny for ever, then all of a sudden she took off. When she was harvested she was just over 6' and I harvested 6.5 oz from her. 
Thats her in the blue cup. She was in there for over 30 days


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

nice update doc  everything looking cool 

u have Rizla papers out there? If not i'm sending you some blues, some people like silver so i'll send u some of both  not a great fan of them "raw" papers, taste a bit funny lol


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

See you at the cup....

Subscribed and will be around.....

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (Mar 18, 2011)

WHOA! I think that video melted my brain! That's kinda what my thoughts look like until I smoke. I literally think a mile a minute, and just want the images to SLOW DOWN for a sec!

The plants are looking great Doctor! I've also had a runt, that was in a state of homeostasis FOREVER! Little fucker wouldn't grow OR die. Just sat there lookin at me all dumb-like. I ALMOST tossed it SOOO many times (but you KNOW that's impossible  ) I finally just stuck in in flower not sure what would happen. Not sure why, but it ended up being one of my most potent, productive girls EVER! Don't give up on her good Doctor!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of sexy time and weed smoke.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I once had a helmet head case just like yours. SO I told the baby that if she just lived I would not fim,top,etc. I would let her be as she wants. Well she was in ICU for over 30 days before I knew she would make it . She was so tiny for ever, then all of a sudden she took off. When she was harvested she was just over 6' and I harvested 6.5 oz from her.
> Thats her in the blue cup. She was in there for over 30 days


ahh, wow, those pictures are so sweeeet!!!!! thanks for sharing them with me! Im going to keep Helmet Head in the Phototron ICU until she gets stronger. Im going to promise her I wont scrog, fuck i missed with her, or any topping either so that she will become what your beast became. Ill tell her what you said and get back to you with what she tells me... take it easy GG13 Peace..


las fingerez said:


> nice update doc  everything looking cool
> 
> u have Rizla papers out there? If not i'm sending you some blues, some people like silver so i'll send u some of both  not a great fan of them "raw" papers, taste a bit funny lol


OHH, yes Las,I saw those Rizla papers yesterday when i bought the RAWS, shit I dont want to smoke those RAWs anymore if they are going to ruin my J's taste.. im tossing them.fuc it... back to the store for Rizlas.. thanks for the headsup!!!!!!!..I still wanna find the SMOKing ones..  thanks 



Illumination said:


> See you at the cup....
> 
> Subscribed and will be around.....
> 
> Namaste'


hahaha, yeah see ya at the cup! CAnt wait!!!!!!!Nameste' 


bushybush said:


> WHOA! I think that video melted my brain! That's kinda what my thoughts look like until I smoke. I literally think a mile a minute, and just want the images to SLOW DOWN for a sec!
> 
> The plants are looking great Doctor! I've also had a runt, that was in a state of homeostasis FOREVER! Little fucker wouldn't grow OR die. Just sat there lookin at me all dumb-like. I ALMOST tossed it SOOO many times (but you KNOW that's impossible  ) I finally just stuck in in flower not sure what would happen. Not sure why, but it ended up being one of my most potent, productive girls EVER! Don't give up on her good Doctor!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful weekend full of sexy time and weed smoke.


hey bushy, when i get on riu i get ADD bad. hehehe so much bud porn i cant think straight..hahahh
I think there must be something going on with the runt issue here. GG13, you and Dropa have all had super success with the runts.. I guess i got lucky here then! 
I wont give up on her!!!!!!
I hope you have a wonderfully potent and productively fun weekend too Bushybush!
Im super excited about the UNicorn puking Rainbow painting.. the idea reminds me of my friends art work. She used to post in the inspired art unitl she got sick, i miss her.. Gafoogle is her name.. she is such an awesome artist. she drew this one picture I love so much...it was of Dorothy from the wizard of OZZ walking down the yellow brick road with a bong in one hand and a peace sign in the other... it said "OFF TO SEE THE WIZARD" 
with a huge rainbow in the background.
i printed it out and have it hanging in my studio...i hope she comes back soon!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 19, 2011)

She, along with yourself were the first 2 people to come into my painting thread and encourage me to keep painting. You guys are a HUGE part of why I am so productive right now. Very sorry to hear she is sick  I hope she comes back soon as well!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2011)

hey doc i've named my snow white "the doc"  hope she's as good looking as u (sorry proper cheesy lol)


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey doc i've named my snow white "the doc"  hope she's as good looking as u (sorry proper cheesy lol)


you smoothie las lol


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 20, 2011)

aww you dont like the Raw papers :'(. i love them and their filters, just got me some wiz double wide papers. might have to try the Rizz's though.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 20, 2011)

eee gads, i could not tell you how long it has been since i actually TRIED to roll a joint, let alone smoke one. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

rizla is "kinda" the uk standard lol i'm a blue fan  theres a few others dont get me wrong but most use rizla from what i've seen lol. cant wait for ur end of weekend/start of week update doc


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 20, 2011)

Im a silver man myself las. Whenever I roll I always do a backwards roll so there's as little paper as possible. Having had a joint for ages though tbh, just been hitting up my glass!

hope you had a good weekend doc


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 20, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> eee gads, i could not tell you how long it has been since i actually TRIED to roll a joint, let alone smoke one. lol


Yeah no shit! LOL I am reading this and wanting to smoke a good ol joint! I may run down to the smoke shop and pick up some papers just for the fuck of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

REDNECK LOCKDOWN
Pencil Drawing inspired by HotPhyre and Howard STern.. video special guest the chronically insane misfit...Unicorn Ryder...music.. Iggy POP, Raw Power... 
[youtube]emtCy0Sn8IQ[/youtube]




This is the entire drawing



Some details











I hope you enjoy looking at it, it was really fun to draw.. and the best part.. even my hardest critic, Unicorn Ryder, really liked it.. no words this time..just a big smile!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 21, 2011)

View attachment 1506370View attachment 1506367

This is the entire drawing

View attachment 1506365View attachment 1506374View attachment 1506373

Some details



View attachment 1506365View attachment 1506371




View attachment 1506366View attachment 1506369


I hope you enjoy looking at it, it was really fun to draw.. and the best part.. even my hardest critic, Unicorn Ryder, really liked it.. no words this time..just a big smile!!!!!![/QUOTE]



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> REDNECK LOCKDOWN
> Pencil Drawing inspired by HotPhyre and Howard STern.. video special guest the chronically insane misfit...Unicorn Ryder...music.. Iggy POP, Raw Power...
> [youtube]emtCy0Sn8IQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

think its your best to date amber! love the gangsta babies the face of the left one especially. the tigers head ( hope its a tiger) is really kool. you ever think about getting into tattooing?


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome;5482930
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1506367d1300720722-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon-garden-031.jpg" said:


> [/URL]
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1506368d1300720732-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon-garden-029.jpg!


Cool beans!!!! I like stoney DOG with big droopy eyes, awwww.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

HIgh I SMOKED A LOT OF JOINTS THIS WEEKEnD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHHAHA my rolling skills have much to be desired but i love love love smoking joints.. next to vaporizing its my fav!!!!!!!!!!!



A new meditating stoner mascot.






These rolling papers worked well. I love smoking J's with a filter!!!!!!!!!



Satuarday I FIM techniqued the tops of my big girls... i might be the only one that fucked up the fuck i missed technique, is that even possible?..lol i hope not






Group shot...the FIM didnt stop any growth..they are a bunch of happy ladies!!!!!



I transplanted my baby Super Lemon haze "Lenora" into a bigger Smart Pot..once she outgrown this pot i will simply place her directly into another bigger smart pot.. the roots should grow right through this one into the bigger one.. 
to the right is Lou-Lou.(auto blue) shes doing quite well in her transition to the tent


Just planted this morning.. another Auto Blueberry "IGGY"





 individual photos of the girls this morning.. Im very happy with how they are looking.. very sexy, dont you think?



It seems waiting an extra day inbetween waterings is a good idea.. the girls did not mind, their leaves actually appeared a bit happier...
Thanks everyone for the good advice and input.. i like the good vibes !!!!!keep them coming


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh thats no tiger....lol

Thats my drooling companion she is a Pitbull.

Wow Outstanding DOC u are truely amazing i love it, and am saving that pic forever hahah.

plus rep when i can 

Your Garden is looking amazing also.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 21, 2011)

wicked update dr love the drawings and the plants too of course lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think its your best to date amber! love the gangsta babies the face of the left one especially. the tigers head ( hope its a tiger) is really kool. you ever think about getting into tattooing?


haha. hi don.. thanks for the compliment.. i like it too!!!!!!!! ITS NOT A TIGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A PITT BULL!!!!!!!, shit, i guess i fucked that one up
I have collected several tattoos myself ..but i never was keen on being a tattoo artist.. I cant fathom the idea of having to tatoo some really stupid shit on people.. it would make me sick.lol


DST said:


> Cool beans!!!! I like stoney DOG with big droopy eyes, awwww.


right on dST.. that would be Howard sterns Bassatt HOund cutie..


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

Leaves as big as yer HOND!!

p.s that's how we say pronounce Hand in Scottish, BTW - in keeping with the language/dialect posts, lol.

EDIT: I just thought, Hond means DOG in Dutch, hehe.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 21, 2011)

That picture looks amazing Doc!  I am also going to save it to my computer in my MJ folder under my cool pic's! Great job!

Oh and I always laugh when I see your garden! You have all kinds of decorations around your MJ plants! LOL I bet your plants get tons of love at your place! 

Oh and the fim'd pic's look fine. It is a hit and miss kinda thing! I had some that looked like yours and it still worked, you will just get some deformed leaves growing out of there. But other than that you will be fine.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 21, 2011)

your going to just absolutely LOVE the Snow White strain man. Your in for a *very *nice treat in fact..

just wait.. when you start to flower her and once she starts developing/producing trichs.. your going to be blown away. My girl is 30 days in.. and at like day 21 or so (give or take a day) she started putting out the trichs. As of today.. I've got trich covered medium sized buds.. and each buds stem.. looks like its almost been dipped into the sugar bowl!! I'm a first timer with this strain.. and I'm just speechless with the quality and stability of the plant. Grrrreat genetics!!! 

Oh, and the smell.. for the first 2 or 3 weeks of flowering.. all I can say is.. _*WOW!*_. The smell is just amazing.. indescribable IMO.. but its one you'll never soon forget. I have yet to take a sample.. I'm waiting until she gets to at least day #50 of flowering before I take a small sample bud. It's going to be good.. I got that good feeling about this one. 

Good luck.. I'll be watching this one for sure.


peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

your girls are filling into those airpots nicely doc! i guess the pitbull kinda reminded me of the chinese? style dancing dragon tiger thing lol doing well here i am.... 

like this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jfxMmtfxSMg/S4al7s_lR9I/AAAAAAAAEvc/Q8WNrJf3zxM/s400/tiger+dance_24.JPG

anyway looks ace! dig the new frog too


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm with don on this one amb, your best drawing to date!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job on the art art Amber. Mighty fine looking ladies you got there too.

Keep up the great job.

Peace.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

nice drawing amb and the garden has started to fill up now  looks like everything is right back on track


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 21, 2011)

i love love love the frog!!!!!

your plants are looking so good, i bet you feel like a proud mama, huh?

you still amaze me with your artistic talent!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone else doing the frog song in their head BOM bom BOM hahahaaa


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

whats that, play it for me DON!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

ahhh, the late great Charles Bukowski... the great American Writer and Poet.. kiss-ass[youtube]qhBTk7gFD3o[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

[youtube]A4xeidmjy6s[/youtube]

 paul mcartney wrote it apparently


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

hahahahha, thats funny, especially since posted after my Charles Bukowski interview post!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]A4xeidmjy6s[/youtube]
> 
> paul mcartney wrote it apparently


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha i used 2 have that on video lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 22, 2011)

YES! I love that frog song! I think I may be placing some fat frogs in my next painting. Oh and Bukowski? Favorite ever. I going to be in a Bukowski themed art show coming up. I should have started weeks ago. Welcome to the procrastination station.

PS......the girls are looking VERY nice. I'm curious to see what happens with your little runt.

I think I need a bowl. I'm feeling a bit "Charlie Sheen" today.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 22, 2011)

BOM....bom..BOM.love it!

thanks for posting that interview DOC, the man was a trip. RIP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2011)

stonie, you should seriously check out Bukowski's writing.. books... Ham on Rye, women, Factotum.. you will devour them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

Women=Best.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

i will, it will give me something to do on the plain on my way to the cup! good morning you beautiful lady you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2011)

i have had such an amazing day so far! 
I had an amazing hour in the garden that i will tell you about in a little bit. I just wanted to describe how beautiful my bicycle ride was. 
Listening to LIttle feat on my Zune i cruised down a really really steep hill going super fast. Whenever I go down this windy busy hill i always think about spilling out and getting crushed by a car.. but that never stops me from riding
I start to head up some steep hill as and im really getting out of breath, but im slowly warming up a bit because its so cold out. My feet are frozen because im only wearing converse steakers. So I continue on and the sun is rising to the left over the beautiful North CAscade Mountain range. The sky is finally a hot orange and red and yellow mass of warmth. I havent seen the sky theses colors in 3 months, so i feel overwhelmed.
I look ahead of me and see my favorite Volcano crystal clear in the distance, covered with over 320 feet of snow. White, spectacular and calling me to come visit its beautiful mountain sides. I continue on and hit the city. Riding through some residential homes I look to my west and see the beautiul bay, up above it 3/4 of a moon, white and bright..Across the bay is the amazing Olympic Mountain Range, clear and bright and i think through them and imagine the Pacific Ocean roaring to the coast., Back over to the west the Sun continues to make the sky hotter, It feels good to be alive
My friend is going in for open heart surgery today to get his Aortic Valve replaced. I hope he dosent die because he is such a cool guy, the kind of person that has the kinda eyes when you look into them you can feel a soul so beautiful that your thoughts go through the eyes and to a universe beyond.. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my art and plants, your all totally groovy


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 23, 2011)

You're lucky to live in such an awesome place doc! Hope your friends surgery goes well. Take it easy amb.


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

Thoughts with your friend Dr. I am sure it will all be cool! My mother in law had quadruple heart bypass surgery recently and is back enjoying life to the full. We are cycling with them this summer from Passau in Germany over to Vienna in Austria. I am glad the cycling bug has been passed down through your family. I am heading out on my bike shortly. 

It makes me wonder, I paid 45,000 euro for two white lines but I don't have a car to park between them!! Bikes are the best!! Cars should be banned from cities, haha. In Amsterdam we have a number of car free days in the city. Cool idea!

Peace, DST


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow sounds like you had a awesome bike ride, I hope your friend has a great surgery and everything comes out and goes in ok.

I love riding the ol' bike, but the one i got now is a BMX, i miss my cannodale .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2011)

So a little more funky Cypress HIll Chit.. and whos on background here? Could that be that kool Sonic Youth Babe..KIm Gordon?????????


[youtube]jjRBumbfBbQ[/youtube]





I did some leaf removal today, making sure my hands and scissors were sterile..



Pickle smoking a J.....hahahahahah lol. New Auto Blue is has roots and is poppin up! 
The Super Lemon Haze Runt (Helmet Head) has made some major progess in the last day or so ! Both babies still in the ICU!!!!!lol


So my nute situation.... 
The first picture shows what i mixed up and was ready to give the girls.. ok..time to check the PH..uhhh.. Amber your such a stoner! LOOK how dark your BIO BIZ GROW nute is.. how the fuck can you check the Ph on the Bio biz Grow with your ph drops!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO i guess thats what a PH pen is for? lmfao...hahahah
so instead I opted for some EArth Juice and H2O.. fed the girls this morning along with a nice foliar spray of seaweed 





Here are some pictures of the new growth after FIM technique on Sat., i think i fucked up the fucked up technique....hahaha.. oh well! They are still growing though!!!!!!!!




These next pictures are the before and after images of the girls. I took a picture of each one prior to removing their lower stems and then after. I am sorry i can not get them next to each other, Im not very good with the image manager. so hopefully you can figure it out... I tried to remove at least 2 -4 branches, depending on how large that plant had grown. I just pinched most with my fingers, but Mortisha was so strong I had to snip her with the scissors.
















The removed leaves.... 


No surgery for LOU LOU!!!!!!! looking nice!!!!!!!!



And no surgery for Super Lemon Haze, Lenora, feeling alright in her new Smart Pot!






Group Shot, after leaf removal... After postioning them in there , i removed a couple more fan leaves that I felt werent really getting full light anyway... 

Im expecting my 2, 6 inch oscillating fans tomorrow, FINALLY!!!!!
And looking foward to new growth everyday!!!!!!!!!! 
Peace EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!!!! fantastic job there you. they look so strong and healthy! you most def have some serious skills with the greenery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

don't worry about the FIM it will start busting out befor you know and you'll be all "its taking over my grow room!"

have a fantastic day!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

"its taking over my grow room!"


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Sativa Attack!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

cool doc, not quite what i ment but it looks like ur following my scrog guide now any way so its all good lol  looking really healthy and lush 

sorry 2 hear about ur friend hope he stays strong


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Women=Best.


wow, i dont think i can pick a favorite. but WOMEN was the first Bukowski book I ever read. It blew me away. I picked it up at a Tower Records store and starting flipping the pages... i couldnt believe it, i totally connected with this guy. He made me laugh, he was simple and entertaining and so REAL!!!! I read that book all night non stop in one sitting.I think i was up till like 3 in the morning. Then I went out and got another and another. I think i went through all is books in like 6 months. After that I was so bummed. No more buk novels to read.. I reread them and there is always his poetry too! 


Stoner.Barbie said:


> i will, it will give me something to do on the plain on my way to the cup! good morning you beautiful lady you!


Good moring Stoner sunshine your going to have to fill me in on all the dirty details of your trip,lol, can not wait for a trip report!!!!!!!


WOWgrow said:


> You're lucky to live in such an awesome place doc! Hope your friends surgery goes well. Take it easy amb.


yeah, the winters are soo hard with all the grey but then when its nice out.. damn it smacks you right in the face with intensity!!!! a very psycologically trippy waky place to live.. i think thats why there are so many crazy fuckers around here!!! lol ..at least there is some sort of support for medical marijuana patients cuz we sure need our weed to deal with it around here!!!!! lol


DST said:


> Thoughts with your friend Dr. I am sure it will all be cool! My mother in law had quadruple heart bypass surgery recently and is back enjoying life to the full. We are cycling with them this summer from Passau in Germany over to Vienna in Austria. I am glad the cycling bug has been passed down through your family. I am heading out on my bike shortly.
> 
> It makes me wonder, I paid 45,000 euro for two white lines but I don't have a car to park between them!! Bikes are the best!! Cars should be banned from cities, haha. In Amsterdam we have a number of car free days in the city. Cool idea!
> 
> Peace, DST


thanks DST, Everyone thinks it will be ok, but you just never know.when the end will be   Im glad your mother in law had a swift recovery from her heart surgery!
Your bicycle trip sounds so incredible!!!!!!!! youll have to take some pictures to share with me! amsterdam was so cool with the bike scene when i went to visit years ago. I remember people just left bicycles out in the streets, unlocked and you could just grab any bike and take off and then someone esle would take it and use it... or something CrAZy like that?!?... they try ok around here with bike lanes, but they could use more private paths...
I dont think where i live we are progressive enough to have a car free day unfortunetly Dams the shit.. I was just watching a Cheech and chong movie.. the one filmed in Amsterdam.. its fuckin hysterical. I got to see tons of shots of the city and was reminded how stunning it is. Im going back.. hopefully REAL soon. 
Peace DST 


HotPhyre said:


> Wow sounds like you had a awesome bike ride, I hope your friend has a great surgery and everything comes out and goes in ok.
> 
> I love riding the ol' bike, but the one i got now is a BMX, i miss my cannodale .


thanks HP, now i have the bluest sky outside, havent seen this much blue in like 3 months!!!!!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!! good sign for the Doc hahah
BMX...dirt bike? Cannondale, mountain bike.. i have a green Kona Dew Plus commuter mountain bike.with disc brakes!!!!!!!!!!! its sweet!!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!! fantastic job there you. they look so strong and healthy! you most def have some serious skills with the greenery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> don't worry about the FIM it will start busting out befor you know and you'll be all "its taking over my grow room!"
> 
> have a fantastic day!


oh stonie, your so sweet, im so flattered. you made my day!!!!!!! i hope your having a good one too!!!!!!!


bushybush said:


> "its taking over my grow room!"
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Sativa Attack!


hahahaha


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya i have a BMX like one they use in the x-games, but i use to have a cannodale street bike, i use to do long distance rides average 150miles.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2011)

wow hP, thats a mighty long bike ride!!!!!!!!!! I have a friend that bikes up to the highest mountain peaks around here. she blows my mind, its so steep, id never be able to handle that! i can hike em, but not bike em...hahah


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

That shit is funny! I will drive my truck to go across the street! LOL I am a lazy ass pot smoker!  They need a happy face on here that smokes weed eats shit food and gets fat!


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya now a days im more of a hiker, during the summer months i hike around for about 12hrs a day from May to October. 

but i wish i had a road bike like i use too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> That shit is funny! I will drive my truck to go across the street! LOL I am a lazy ass pot smoker!  They need a happy face on here that smokes weed eats shit food and gets fat!


I dont believe you for a second, Howard, theres no way your that lazy, ill never believe it!!!!!!! when i smoke weed i usually dont get the munchies, actually its wierd but i have a hard time eating. If i get high right before i eat dinner i end up just playing with my food and moving it around...lol


HotPhyre said:


> Ya now a days im more of a hiker, during the summer months i hike around for about 12hrs a day from May to October.
> but i wish i had a road bike like i use too.


I love love love hiking. I love sleeping overnight in my tent out in the mountains and totally getting absorbed in nature and drinking fresh glacier mountain water (filtered of course} good for the soul!!!!!! getting away from the grind and looking out into the distance for miles at thousands of mountain peaks, trying to name them all.. thats what i love.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah lately I have been wanting Taco Bell when I get all blazed up! My wife is Mexican too and we have grated cheese and beans made in the fridge but I will drive my high ass down to Taco Bell for lunch! I make dinner seeing that I am a stay at home dad, so our dinners are bomb! I would give out my favorite recipies but I don't want to sound like a fag on a MJ growing site!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah lately I have been wanting Taco Bell when I get all blazed up! My wife is Mexican too and we have grated cheese and beans made in the fridge but I will drive my high ass down to Taco Bell for lunch! I make dinner seeing that I am a stay at home dad, so our dinners are bomb! I would give out my favorite recipies but I don't want to sound like a fag on a MJ growing site!


I dont really cook myself, i really lothe it!!! i eat the same shit all the time, everyday, its so pathetically boring. I wish i had the desire to make interesting food, but its too much work for me really. and the restaurants around here suck shit.. so im screwed. One thing i really miss about the East Coast is the food there.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard i want ur receipes for da bomb


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah lately I have been wanting Taco Bell when I get all blazed up! My wife is Mexican too and we have grated cheese and beans made in the fridge but I will drive my high ass down to Taco Bell for lunch! I make dinner seeing that I am a stay at home dad, so our dinners are bomb! I would give out my favorite recipies but I don't want to sound like a fag on a MJ growing site!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....HAHAHAHAHAH

I like EVERYTHING about this post. For me, If it does not have bread and/or cheese I'm really not interested. Sooooooo, I eat a LOT of pizza and bean and cheese burritos. For some reason, when I do cook, it always turns out GREAT! BUT, who in the HELL wants to do all the dishes and clean-up etc? Just not worth it. But I try to make something for my lady at least once a week so I can say, "SEE I do stuff other than grow weed, paint and adventure with the dogs! I just made YOU dinner right"?...........Then (like last night), when I go to the liquor store for a bunch of butter, I get 2 slices of pizza from the place next door, and eat it on the walk home. She's happy, I'm happy I got my BBQ chicken ricotta pizza, and no one's the wiser.

Oh yeah....fish, I get down on the raw sushi fishies too! Philly rolls for days!!!!!!   

And Howard....Sometimes that Taco Bell craze hits me like a ton of bricks too! Double Decker Taco Supreme no tomatos, fire AND mild sauce. BAM!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....HAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I like EVERYTHING about this post. For me, If it does not have bread and/or cheese I'm really not interested. Sooooooo, I eat a LOT of pizza and bean and cheese burritos. For some reason, when I do cook, it always turns out GREAT! BUT, who in the HELL wants to do all the dishes and clean-up etc? Just not worth it. But I try to make something for my lady at least once a week so I can say, "SEE I do stuff other than grow weed, paint and adventure with the dogs! I just made YOU dinner right"?...........Then (like last night), when I go to the liquor store for a bunch of butter, I get 2 slices of pizza from the place next door, and eat it on the walk home. She's happy, I'm happy I got my BBQ chicken ricotta pizza, and no one's the wiser.
> 
> ...


you guys are freaking funny!!!!!!!!! i'm about to pee my pants. lol i'm so freaking hungry right now. all this talk about food has literally got me salivating out of control! 

i like taco bueno's new street tacos. sooooooooooo good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Cant believe i just now saw this thread


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cant believe i just now saw this thread


i know right? WTF? lol your gonna love it hear. doc is a first rate artist!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 23, 2011)

most funneristic thread on here. Your host: The good Doctor A., plus a bunch of funny ass stoner-monkies!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....HAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I like EVERYTHING about this post. For me, If it does not have bread and/or cheese I'm really not interested. Sooooooo, I eat a LOT of pizza and bean and cheese burritos. For some reason, when I do cook, it always turns out GREAT! BUT, who in the HELL wants to do all the dishes and clean-up etc? Just not worth it. But I try to make something for my lady at least once a week so I can say, "SEE I do stuff other than grow weed, paint and adventure with the dogs! I just made YOU dinner right"?...........Then (like last night), when I go to the liquor store for a bunch of butter, I get 2 slices of pizza from the place next door, and eat it on the walk home. She's happy, I'm happy I got my BBQ chicken ricotta pizza, and no one's the wiser.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have an easy as fuck and great French Dip sandwich recipie. Right up your alley. It is easy as fuck to make and tastes bomb! Great now I am looking like a fag and I said I didn't want to!!!! LOL Pizza is the bomb! I have been over to Italy and I couldn't wait to try the "original" Pizza but to tell you the truth my American taste buds like thick crust and they don't get down like that in Italy. So i wasn't impressed at all. Kinda like NY guys that hate thick crust, it just wasn't good to me. 

Oh and taco bell is the bomb but no Resteraunt can fuck with my wifes chicken enchiladas! Simple to make and everybody that has them bugs the shit out of my ol lady to teach them how to make them! I love the double decker tacos but my fav is the grilled stuffed or chalupas!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 23, 2011)

ok calm down martha stewart lmao just kidding 
hey Howard whats up and everyone else for that matter hey bushy,Amber, and Barbie 
btw u are making me get the munchies 



Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I have an easy as fuck and great French Dip sandwich recipie. Right up your alley. It is easy as fuck to make and tastes bomb! Great now I am looking like a fag and I said I didn't want to!!!! LOL Pizza is the bomb! I have been over to Italy and I couldn't wait to try the "original" Pizza but to tell you the truth my American taste buds like thick crust and they don't get down like that in Italy. So i wasn't impressed at all. Kinda like NY guys that hate thick crust, it just wasn't good to me.
> 
> Oh and taco bell is the bomb but no Resteraunt can fuck with my wifes chicken enchiladas! Simple to make and everybody that has them bugs the shit out of my ol lady to teach them how to make them! I love the double decker tacos but my fav is the grilled stuffed or chalupas!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> ok calm down martha stewart lmao just kidding
> hey Howard whats up and everyone else for that matter hey bushy,Amber, and Barbie
> btw u are making me get the munchies


Just sitting here BS'n in the Doc's thread. It got a lil derailed by someone talking about all the great food at Taco bizzy! LOL the doc is such a great thread host to let us BS and poke fun in her thread!kiss-ass


----------



## fabfun (Mar 23, 2011)

her thread is cool and i love her art reminds me of a tribe off panama's work 
tribe called sand something i forget but same ideal i went there when i was kid 
i will find name and report back

btw i got the fucking munchies and u guys aint helping another chick i was talking to was talking about chocolate omg 



Howard Stern said:


> Just sitting here BS'n in the Doc's thread. It got a lil derailed by someone talking about all the great food at Taco bizzy! LOL the doc is such a great thread host to let us BS and poke fun in her thread!kiss-ass


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah I have an easy as fuck and great French Dip sandwich recipie. Right up your alley. It is easy as fuck to make and tastes bomb! Great now I am looking like a fag and I said I didn't want to!!!! LOL Pizza is the bomb! I have been over to Italy and I couldn't wait to try the "original" Pizza but to tell you the truth my American taste buds like thick crust and they don't get down like that in Italy. So i wasn't impressed at all. Kinda like NY guys that hate thick crust, it just wasn't good to me.
> 
> Oh and taco bell is the bomb but no Resteraunt can fuck with my wifes chicken enchiladas! Simple to make and everybody that has them bugs the shit out of my ol lady to teach them how to make them! I love the double decker tacos but my fav is the grilled stuffed or chalupas!



Chicago best pizza hands down...get outta here with the thin crap!!!!

Namaste'

ps- no fagboy label for good cooks in my book.... being a chef is a manly attribute seems to me


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 24, 2011)

Im a huge fan of thin crust lol, why eat dough when u can eat a mouth full of cheese, pinnapple and all the meats wooo i love meat lovers pizza


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

thats the awesome thing...matters of preference....just like I love sativas and seems most prefer indie's...choice is awesome isn't it??


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, the good doctor is a wonderful host. That's why this thread is so fun though. We get to talk about growing and give each other pointers and see Ambers incredibly fun garden AND we can talk about the funniest shit ever to get a break from the "no, I grow better than YOU!" threads all over this site!

Now, maybe since I'm a dirty, greasy Sicilian I like my pies a leetle thin and 'a creespy. I like my pizza to be as thin and crunchy as a cracker! hah DAMN Fab is right, I'm getting HUNGRY!!!  I wish we could all have a "potluck" (har har) and bring our pot, and our food (and Howards wife's enchiladas) and GET DOWN! hahah French Dip. sounds delicious. And sexual.

And Amber, with the description of your bike ride, it sounds like you like in a magical fairyland of wonder! When I go outside for a bike ride my scenery is crackwhores, weed dispensaries, pawn shops and liquor stores! And a different kind of fairyland about a mile west. hahahahahaha

Hope everyone is having a GREAT day!!! 

OOOOH and I just finished #7 of the weed paintings! Finally almost at 10! (it's hard to stick with one theme for that long, my mind WANDERS!)


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 24, 2011)

Bushybush i am Sicilian also and cant run away from a thin crust at all lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

I fukin LOVE thin crust pizza.. The best ever.. NJ and NYC rocks on the pizza, I could eat their pizza everyday!!!!!!!
Thin crust, fold in the middle, big ass bubbles, let the grease slide down and cover your paper plate type pizza... yum yum
and i love Sicilian too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Just sitting here BS'n in the Doc's thread. It got a lil derailed by someone talking about all the great food at Taco bizzy! LOL the doc is such a great thread host to let us BS and poke fun in her thread!kiss-ass


Awe, thats so sweet Howard, I love when you come visit!!! you've got such a great fun way with words!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awe, thats so sweet Howard, I love when you come visit!!! you've got such a great fun way with words!!!!!


Fun way with words??? LOL I got kicked out of school in the 9th grade and never went back! So my spelling sucks major ass, and I have never had anyone complement me on my way with words. So thank you Doc. Most people think I am a crazy ass when they talk to me!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fun way with words??? LOL I got kicked out of school in the 9th grade and never went back! So my spelling sucks major ass, and I have never had anyone complement me on my way with words. So thank you Doc. Most people think I am a crazy ass when they talk to me!


not me bro  my spelling sucks as well, i hide behind the spell check most days lol  sometimes i cant be bothered and just leave it


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I fukin LOVE thin crust pizza.. The best ever.. NJ and NYC rocks on the pizza, I could eat their pizza everyday!!!!!!!
> Thin crust, fold in the middle, big ass bubbles, let the grease slide down and cover your paper plate type pizza... yum yum
> and i love Sicilian too!


i'm with you doc, i love all kinds of pizza. but then, anything with cheese is good in my book. would love some brie and baguette right about now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cant believe i just now saw this thread


HI wyteberrywidow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fun way with words??? LOL I got kicked out of school in the 9th grade and never went back! So my spelling sucks major ass, and I have never had anyone complement me on my way with words. So thank you Doc. Most people think I am a crazy ass when they talk to me!


My spelling is atrochousous... you see.... hahaha
they didnt do a very good job teaching it to me in New Jersey.
i cant totlly blame them though, i was always daydreaming and flirting with the boys. anyway i can totally relate to you howard on many levels, its very refreshing for me to listen to you cuz you remind me of how real people lay it down.. honest and straight to the point. You remind me of how people relate to each other on the east coast, none of which i get where im at now ... YOu an east coaster?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> not me bro  my spelling sucks as well, i hide behind the spell check most days lol  sometimes i cant be bothered and just leave it


glad im not the only one whos too lazy to just right click a red unlined word lol!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

what a women!!!!!


[youtube]pBd26f1XoyY[/youtube]





I promised Unicorn Ryder I would post some of his really wierd art work in my journal.
so here its is.. please feel free to comment...lmfao..

Pastel drawing done shortly after goint to the Picasso exhibition.



Oil, acrylic and tepera paint.. "Pickel and LouLOu"




A tribute painting to the late great JIm morrison paint and paper collage



I have no idea about this one.. I guess a political piece... paint and paper collage


----------



## Illumination (Mar 24, 2011)

had it bad for ol wendy in my more tender years


----------



## bushybush (Mar 24, 2011)

Does the first picture have an orange dick and red tits in it? If so, BRAVO!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 24, 2011)

ok i found it sand blas indians here is a link to google of their art which is called molas
http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=san+blas+indians+artwork&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=



fabfun said:


> her thread is cool and i love her art reminds me of a tribe off panama's work
> tribe called sand something i forget but same ideal i went there when i was kid
> i will find name and report back
> 
> btw i got the fucking munchies and u guys aint helping another chick i was talking to was talking about chocolate omg


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My spelling is atrochousous... you see.... hahaha
> they didnt do a very good job teaching it to me in New Jersey.
> i cant totlly blame them though, i was always daydreaming and flirting with the boys. anyway i can totally relate to you howard on many levels, its very refreshing for me to listen to you cuz you remind me of how real people lay it down.. honest and straight to the point. You remind me of how people relate to each other on the east coast, none of which i get where im at now ... YOu an east coaster?


I have worked on being honest and straight forward with people for quite some time in my life. It is always eaisier to lie to someone rather than tell them the truth. I don't mean going up to a pig in Wal Mart and calling her fat to her face. There is being honest and being rude! If the pig comes to you and asks you if she is fat then yes you tell her she is disgustingly fat! LOL I am not skinny anymore but I am not a big fat tub of shit either! But I sure as hell wouldn't be pissed if someone commented on my beer belly!  I am not from the East Coast, I spent three years in Norfolk Va and I have no desire to go back to the east coast ever! Unless and God forbid that Howard dies I will try to attend his rally/funeral. I can't immagine how many people are going to attend that funeral. Anyway sorry to go on a rant but I do believe that more people should be honest and to tell you the truth most people disgust me now! Everyone is out to get one up on you and they will fuck you over for a cheese burger! I trust very few people and hate almost everyone in this world!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 24, 2011)

hey Paula dean u got anymore recipes 
just fucking with u and pm me the freach dip one i love me some of that 
im serious and if good repped 



Howard Stern said:


> I have worked on being honest and straight forward with people for quite some time in my life. It is always eaisier to lie to someone rather than tell them the truth. I don't mean going up to a pig in Wal Mart and calling her fat to her face. There is being honest and being rude! If the pig comes to you and asks you if she is fat then yes you tell her she is disgustingly fat! LOL I am not skinny anymore but I am not a big fat tub of shit either! But I sure as hell wouldn't be pissed if someone commented on my beer belly!  I am not from the East Coast, I spent three years in Norfolk Va and I have no desire to go back to the east coast ever! Unless and God forbid that Howard dies I will try to attend his rally/funeral. I can't immagine how many people are going to attend that funeral. Anyway sorry to go on a rant but I do believe that more people should be honest and to tell you the truth most people disgust me now! Everyone is out to get one up on you and they will fuck you over for a cheese burger! I trust very few people and hate almost everyone in this world!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 25, 2011)

hey amber did u look at the sand blas indians artwork link i put up what did u think


----------



## fabfun (Mar 25, 2011)

were u stationed there in the navy?





Howard Stern said:


> I have worked on being honest and straight forward with people for quite some time in my life. It is always eaisier to lie to someone rather than tell them the truth. I don't mean going up to a pig in Wal Mart and calling her fat to her face. There is being honest and being rude! If the pig comes to you and asks you if she is fat then yes you tell her she is disgustingly fat! LOL I am not skinny anymore but I am not a big fat tub of shit either! But I sure as hell wouldn't be pissed if someone commented on my beer belly!  I am not from the East Coast, I spent three years in Norfolk Va and I have no desire to go back to the east coast ever! Unless and God forbid that Howard dies I will try to attend his rally/funeral. I can't immagine how many people are going to attend that funeral. Anyway sorry to go on a rant but I do believe that more people should be honest and to tell you the truth most people disgust me now! Everyone is out to get one up on you and they will fuck you over for a cheese burger! I trust very few people and hate almost everyone in this world!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Does the first picture have an orange dick and red tits in it? If so, BRAVO!


Hahahha, i think it is!!!!!!!!! hes going to be so excited you critiqued his painting and so happy you liked it!!!!!!!!!!!! hes been on a downswing with painting lately...really hasnt painted in about a month and a half. , this might just boost his spirits to create again!!! Thanks Bushy!!!!!!! And i love that song so much you posted in your inspired art thread. First thing i did today was listen to it 3 times.


fabfun said:


> ok i found it sand blas indians here is a link to google of their art which is called molas
> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=san+blas+indians+artwork&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=





fabfun said:


> hey Paula dean u got anymore recipes
> just fucking with u and pm me the freach dip one i love me some of that
> im serious and if good repped


Thank you for the link FAb I really like their art work. It kinda reminds my of the Austrailian Aboriginol art that i really reallly love!!!!! IT has always inspired me its so tripped out!
Yeah, i think its sexy when guys cook


Howard Stern said:


> I have worked on being honest and straight forward with people for quite some time in my life. It is always eaisier to lie to someone rather than tell them the truth. I don't mean going up to a pig in Wal Mart and calling her fat to her face. There is being honest and being rude! If the pig comes to you and asks you if she is fat then yes you tell her she is disgustingly fat! LOL I am not skinny anymore but I am not a big fat tub of shit either! But I sure as hell wouldn't be pissed if someone commented on my beer belly!  I am not from the East Coast, I spent three years in Norfolk Va and I have no desire to go back to the east coast ever! Unless and God forbid that Howard dies I will try to attend his rally/funeral. I can't immagine how many people are going to attend that funeral. Anyway sorry to go on a rant but I do believe that more people should be honest and to tell you the truth most people disgust me now! Everyone is out to get one up on you and they will fuck you over for a cheese burger! I trust very few people and hate almost everyone in this world!


Howard, its the sad truth, i know , about how crooked people are, and our gvmt. I look at my beautiful plants and think, HOW the fuc can you go to jail for this? its simply mind knumbingly pathetic.. i try to not think about it,stay positive, and laugh as much as i can or i would go insanely depressed..thanks for making me laugh. I dont think i would ever live back on the east coast either, the west is the bestits so much more beautiful.


fabfun said:


> hey amber did u look at the sand blas indians artwork link i put up what did u think


ahahah, yeah man!!!!!!!!! your fast..i loved it.. thanks
besides being an amazing construction worker (your roof, right?) and gardener, do you make any art as well? Peace Fab


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, Elvira(SNow WHIte) has Huge leaves!!!! 

im practiced with some paperclip tent pegs, but am not happy with the results, too flimsy.. need wire coat hanges!!!!!!!





The new transplanted baby super lemon haze(Lenora) has some leaf discoloration, but she still is growing and otherwise happy! Helmet Head SLH is still in the ICU but getting stronger everyday!



Auto Blue (LOULOU0 looking very plump! and BAby Blu Auto in the ICU, ejected her seed helmet yesterday... i love when that happens


This is some minor leaf fringing that started a couple days ago after i removed some leaves and branches.. Nothing too serious I hope because other than that they are just rocketing up with new growth!!!!



Im concerned about my CO2 bag, it seems to have quite a bit of discoloration,,so im taking it in to hydro man to make sure its still active. Im also really concidering getting one more!!!!!!!




Queenie, (SLH) sits in the middle of the tent! Shes looking awesome!!!!





Group shots









The top 2 pictures are SNOW WHITES
After FIM tech.. this is some new growth..The Snow white girls are just blowing up..the super lemon haze girls are much slower to recover.. 




I got some bamboo stakes but I dont think they are think enough.
This weekend Im adding ducting to my fan ducting..its the ducting sticking out of the tent expelling hot air into the room. Well the room is pretty hot now and its not even that warm out, and the heat isnt on... so Im going to run it up the ceiling and down to the opeing in the door window in between teh other too exhust, intakes fans... It should fit perfectly.! then all my intake and outake from the tent will be directly to and from the outside air!!!!!!!!!!!!yeah i like it!!!!!!!! Ive got fresh clean air and my ladies LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!










I like this picture with the butterflies.. and this close up of new growth



better close up of the leaf discloloration of the super lemon haze 



another side view of the Auto Blue






more pictures


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

kicking on a treat Doc! look like a successful fuck you missed! fresh air is so often overlooked by growers, your shaping up for a great grow pet. good drills


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Don, that means alot to me coming from such an amazing gardener as yourself!!!!!!!!!! im not so sure about the Super Lemon Haze FIM though.. they look wierd.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 25, 2011)

Everything seems to be shaping up nicely for you. Great job Amber.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

hahah your too kind i just muddle my way through with a lot of fucking up along the way.... learning curve i believe they call it except i generally dont learn haha... 

dont fret doc, the SLH will look normal again soon. youd probably look a bit funny if someone took the top 90% of your head off


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Don, that means alot to me coming from such an amazing gardener as yourself!!!!!!!!!! im not so sure about the Super Lemon Haze FIM though.. they look wierd.


yeah thats why i top these days but u gotta try these things to find out 

i cant belive thats 2 days growth, there stomping home now  i'll get them screens sent out asap, probs at the start of the week, i'll see how much its gonna cost 2moro, i might have enough


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Las!!!!!
Oh yeah i forgot... should I be concerned at all with the leaf discoloration on the baby Super Lemon haze... or the leaf tips that are pointing on the Snow Whites?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 25, 2011)

hey doc, you really do have an awesome talent with plants. they are looking so good! and i love love love your garden art!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Stonie, i would never have gotten this far with out help from Las Fingerez, hes an amazing teacher!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you Stonie, i would never have gotten this far with out help from Las Fingerez, hes an amazing teacher!!!!!!!



I agree wholeheartedly...Las knows his shit for sure....I have elarned volumes just lurking and reading his posts....master grower ad teacher for sure...props to u las

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks a lot my friend  although i'm honestly not sure why every gets that impression there are much better growers in the mix on here  DST, Donny, Westy, Bender420 for sure (to name a few)  come to think about it where is old Westy? i''ll give him the heads up


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

its your style m8. it rocks.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its your style m8. it rocks.


Agreed. Been thinking of giving it a try on one lady. Just not sure what to use for the screen.

Amber!!!! The plants are looking so good! Can't wait for you to flip to 12/12!

And isn't that song SOOOOOOOO killer?!?!? I couldn't stop doing the wolf howl yesterday! I'm gonna post #3. You'll LOVE it!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 25, 2011)

OH PS.......Another RIU member suggested I sell prints of my art. I'm gonna do it, but I'll send my friends on this thread free ones. You guys always make my day!

Amber, Stoner Barbie, DST, Howard, Las, Don Gin etc.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Agreed. Been thinking of giving it a try on one lady. Just not sure what to use for the screen.
> 
> Amber!!!! The plants are looking so good! Can't wait for you to flip to 12/12!
> 
> And isn't that song SOOOOOOOO killer?!?!? I couldn't stop doing the wolf howl yesterday! I'm gonna post #3. You'll LOVE it!!!!





bushybush said:


> OH PS.......Another RIU member suggested I sell prints of my art. I'm gonna do it, but I'll send my friends on this thread free ones. You guys always make my day!
> 
> Amber, Stoner Barbie, DST, Howard, Las, Don Gin etc.......


WOW Bushmaster!!!!!!! you'd do that for us? your so nice! you have so many wonderful pieces of art it would be hard to decide on just one!
Thanks for the kind words about my plants, after a really slow start , things are growing really really fast right now, its kinda wierd, its a total change up.
I had a really really hard time finding the screen that i need to use. I think i just found it but need to check with Las. I will let you and everyone know what it is, if it is correct. UK growers should have no problem finding it, but its really difficult in the USA..or at least how i was trying to originally find it and then the images that they give you totally suck.. anyway..
Guess what!!!! I ordered the Flowering Travelling Bands CD today!!!!!!
Ill look forward to your post of song #3.. I wikipediad them and they have a really interesting history. Did you know that they were very controversial because of their nude album art work? hahahahah
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flower_Travellin'_Band
i wish i could hear you doing the wolf howl..lol
I hope you stick around Bushybush cuz its going to be a while till i 12/12 the girls!!!
Peace bushmaster. I hope you have a really creative smokey weekend!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 25, 2011)

hey bushy, you da man, man.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all! I have a stressful weekend. It's my GF's birthday today and I'm trying to get everything running smooth. Bought flowers, made a card, bought her a bottle of Crown (not sure why she likes that stuff?) and I'm making pot-brownie cupcakes with frosting and sprinkles (taking over as Martha Stewart from Howard here)Then for tomorrow I'm trying to set up a dinner and hotel for some bushybush-bush action!

God I hate birthdays. Ha.


----------



## fabfun (Mar 25, 2011)

well alot of the pacific islanders came from south america thats why on some islands they speak spanish the spanish brought some over others long before made boats and hauled ass for some nice tropical island and grew some dank



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hahahha, i think it is!!!!!!!!! hes going to be so excited you critiqued his painting and so happy you liked it!!!!!!!!!!!! hes been on a downswing with painting lately...really hasnt painted in about a month and a half. , this might just boost his spirits to create again!!! Thanks Bushy!!!!!!! And i love that song so much you posted in your inspired art thread. First thing i did today was listen to it 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabfun (Mar 25, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Thanks all! I have a stressful weekend. It's my GF's birthday today and I'm trying to get everything running smooth. Bought flowers, made a card, bought her a bottle of Crown (not sure why she likes that stuff?) and I'm making pot-brownie cupcakes with frosting and sprinkles (taking over as Martha Stewart from Howard here)Then for tomorrow I'm trying to set up a dinner and hotel for some bushybush-bush action!
> 
> God I hate birthdays. Ha.


I like it when its my bday 
damn whats up with all food talk when i am high everytime i come to this thread i get the munchies


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

sub'd and along for the ride.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Dr. Gonna go through your update props in a bit, got to go and tend a roast chicken and do the trimming. Anyhoo's, I think you guys will have a giggle at this...New York Pizza Netherlands stylee (it's a chain in Amsterdam and a few other places) hehe.
[youtube]ZpWxuqO5sYQ[/youtube]
[youtube]g7vChAO8BFk[/youtube]


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I fukin LOVE thin crust pizza.. The best ever.. NJ and NYC rocks on the pizza, I could eat their pizza everyday!!!!!!!
> Thin crust, fold in the middle, big ass bubbles, let the grease slide down and cover your paper plate type pizza... yum yum
> and i love Sicilian too!





GreenThumb2k10 said:


> sub'd and along for the ride.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

hahah how could you hate birthdays bushy that sounds like its going to be a grand day! cant wait to see the prints for sale bushy, its the ultimate compliment i say. 

sup Doc, cant help but think of bugs bunny everytime i write that.... forgot to mention your probably not getting the most out of the C02 thingy if your venting 24/7. 

happy gardening


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 28, 2011)

good morning doc, is everything okay?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Thanks all! I have a stressful weekend. It's my GF's birthday today and I'm trying to get everything running smooth. Bought flowers, made a card, bought her a bottle of Crown (not sure why she likes that stuff?) and I'm making pot-brownie cupcakes with frosting and sprinkles (taking over as Martha Stewart from Howard here)Then for tomorrow I'm trying to set up a dinner and hotel for some bushybush-bush action!
> 
> God I hate birthdays. Ha.


hahah, i hate em too bushmaster, how'd it go?


fabfun said:


> I like it when its my bday
> damn whats up with all food talk when i am high everytime i come to this thread i get the munchies


hahaha, thats funny fabie!!


GreenThumb2k10 said:


> sub'd and along for the ride.


wow, thanks for subscribing to my journal Greenthumb!!!! i though you might think i was some wierd perv or something.hahahhaha


DST said:


> Hey Dr. Gonna go through your update props in a bit, got to go and tend a roast chicken and do the trimming. Anyhoo's, I think you guys will have a giggle at this...New York Pizza Netherlands stylee (it's a chain in Amsterdam and a few other places) hehe.
> [youtube]ZpWxuqO5sYQ[/youtube]
> [youtube]g7vChAO8BFk[/youtube]


HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOVE THE VIDS DST!!!!!!!!!!!!
i dont have a tv so miss out on all the cool commercials.. They were hysterical.. I was laughing so hard.. thanks for posting them, its kinda wild what good pizza can do to someone. I use to walk 5 miles in freezing cold weather to get a slice of the best pizza... nothing compares..and the sauce, yeah, its got to be sweet and sugary!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah how could you hate birthdays bushy that sounds like its going to be a grand day! cant wait to see the prints for sale bushy, its the ultimate compliment i say.
> 
> sup Doc, cant help but think of bugs bunny everytime i write that.... forgot to mention your probably not getting the most out of the C02 thingy if your venting 24/7.
> happy gardening


haha, Don, i went and bought another Co2 bag this weekend. you might be right about not getting the most out of it.. we'll see
I was not venting 24/7 actually. I would time the exhust off for about 5 hours while the girls were sleeping. Unfortunetly i can no longer do this due to my extremely high humidily levels. Just this morning I bumped the exhust up to 23/24.. I know it dosent give much time for the CO2 to work. Im still thinking about what to do. I suddenly have high humdity readings which is fucking my Co2 plans up . Its all a learning process for me with this tent. If you can think of something that might be more benificial for me, how to use my CO2 in a more productive way please let me know. Thanks, Amber


Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning doc, is everything okay?


HI SToner Barbie!! everything is just wonderful.. i had a very intense weekend with lots of craziness in my tent.. i have some nice pictures to show you and wanted to tell you about all the stuff that went down in my garden this weekend in a little while.
I hope your great!! Peace Doc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

in all honesty im in the same boat Doc, i dont think you can effectively use C02 unless you seal the room which costs a shit load... 

so cool not having a tv! props, i hate the one eyed beast


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

Herbert s new comfy yoga cushion!!!!!!!!!!!!














[youtube]ZN04r3FhrRI[/youtube]




New toys... Ph meter... hemp string for LST.... need a mask when stirring the BAt Guano to make tea, very toxic..



I did some LST training with the hemp string on Mortisha and Regan..




Queenie after 2 days after transplant. looks good!



The babies after transplant...i think i will keep them in the tron asAP





The big girls after transplant, notice Elviras broken leaf?
The clip on fan.. and the damage done




Group shot




Im not going to use these green bamboo sticks, the paint comes off !!!!!!!!!

Now I have the light ducted out to the outside as well. Funky set up.. I like it


----------



## Illumination (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah feces occurs but you seem to have taken it like a trooper!! Doing great you awesome girl you Keep 'em green....

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

Illumination said:


> yeah feces occurs but you seem to have taken it like a trooper!! Doing great you awesome girl you Keep 'em green....
> 
> Namaste'


Thanks Illuminator.. i appreciate that a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 28, 2011)

wicked nice update!!!!! i am sooooo sory about your little lady getting munched (normally that would be a good thing. lol) but not on our plants!!!! i don't think you have anything to worry about though because she will probably come back a lot stronger! you have an amazing tallent in may fields. i'm so glad that i have met you here in our RIU world.

hey girl, did ya vote yet?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2011)

As always Doc with the beautiful shots, looking great i love the set-up pic.

i use the same bat guano it does stink and i try not to breath any of that crap in, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> wicked nice update!!!!! i am sooooo sory about your little lady getting munched (normally that would be a good thing. lol) but not on our plants!!!! i don't think you have anything to worry about though because she will probably come back a lot stronger! you have an amazing tallent in may fields. i'm so glad that i have met you here in our RIU world.
> 
> hey girl, did ya vote yet?


Hi Stonie, its ok about Elvira, she needed a breast reduction anyway.lol
so vote on what? no clue..hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> As always Doc with the beautiful shots, looking great i love the set-up pic.
> 
> i use the same bat guano it does stink and i try not to breath any of that crap in, lol.


Hi Hottie, I thought it might be nice to do a kinda SEARS photo shoot with the girls..hahahahah
Im going to wear a mask when i make the tea.. So does that stuff work really well. for you? . how do you used it ?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i actually havent needed it for a while but when i do i get a 5gal jug fill with water and a airstone, than i add 1tbsp at the beg. of veg up to 3tbsp. to a gallon at the end. of the veg period.

and i would let it brew for 24hours or so, its a mess, it foams out the top and is nasty but the tea works really well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> wicked nice update!!!!! i am sooooo sory about your little lady getting munched (normally that would be a good thing. lol) but not on our plants!!!! i don't think you have anything to worry about though because she will probably come back a lot stronger! you have an amazing tallent in may fields. i'm so glad that i have met you here in our RIU world.
> 
> hey girl, did ya vote yet?


yup, found it, DONE.. looks like your going to win.. what do you get a free pound of weed? that would be cool!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks! hahaha i wish, just a bunch of atta boys er girls is all.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't believe how quick they're going amber. They are really lapping up this new setup aint they! I just noticed "Queenie" looks identical to the pheno I had. I'm sure you'll be able to do it much more justice than I did Hope you're good doc!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

is the tent a dr100?

looks fantastic


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I can't believe how quick they're going amber. They are really lapping up this new setup aint they! I just noticed "Queenie" looks identical to the pheno I had. I'm sure you'll be able to do it much more justice than I did Hope you're good doc!


Hey Wow, how are things poppin ? I think the new set up is working well. Its all so new and things are changing so quickly on a daily basis. I am really enjoying it though, its much more less stress than the tron!! I hope Queenie will be as beautiful as your monster SLH!!!! That would be so nice! nice dreams!!! I have high hopes for her in particular in a Scrog because her internodes are still so tight. Peace Wow


Stoner.Barbie said:


> thanks! hahaha i wish, just a bunch of atta boys er girls is all.


if not weed for prize, something for fucks sake... dont you agree??. maybe like a grinder with a kief chamber, that would be nice..


mantiszn said:


> is the tent a dr100?
> 
> looks fantastic


HI Mantiszn!!!!!!!!! thanks for stopping by. I have a dr120 tent. If i were to purchase a tent again i would prob.go for the 100dr instead.. The reason is that the dr120, although larger does not have side and back support bars . Why, i have know idea!!! Not having this support causes the sides to really collapse with the exhust on. I do now have an exhust fan controller that can help eliviate this problem but having extra support would help with this and also allow you to hang other things in that area as well. Maybe even a fan.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, thanks for subscribing to my journal Greenthumb!!!! i though you might think i was some wierd perv or something.hahahhaha


i was hoping you were........ lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

good intel - thanks 

subbed




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Mantiszn!!!!!!!!! thanks for stopping by. I have a dr120 tent. If i were to purchase a tent again i would prob.go for the 100dr instead.. The reason is that the dr120, although larger does not have side and back support bars . Why, i have know idea!!! Not having this support causes the sides to really collapse with the exhust on. I do now have an exhust fan controller that can help eliviate this problem but having extra support would help with this and also allow you to hang other things in that area as well. Maybe even a fan.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

OH SHIT! I used to watch talespin as a kid! I loved that show!

Hey all! Doc! The ladies are gettin all bushied out! NICE!! Using the holes in those smart container things to lST is AWESOME! I got one to try the other day while at the store. I think I'm gonna like it.

Oh and the birthday ended in a chair throwing, cop coming 20 man brawl inside the stupid club. I had to choke out my GF's brothers best friend during the melee, prompting a whole bunch more fun shit outside. Told you I hate Birthdays. 

PS....thanks for the tent info. Been thinking about getting one!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

hhaha
[video=youtube;7_cMaGt52QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_cMaGt52QE[/video]

airpots - by superoots 
http://www.superoots.com/air_intro.htm
good video explaining how they work 

also if you getting a secret jardin like the dr100 make sure you get the new 2nd edition DARK ROOM II - supposed to have increased light proofing etc... i've heard its best to avoid the street edition.. i've got a dr60ii at the moment but wanna upgrade next time round..



bushybush said:


> OH SHIT! I used to watch talespin as a kid! I loved that show!
> 
> Hey all! Doc! The ladies are gettin all bushied out! NICE!! Using the holes in those smart container things to lST is AWESOME! I got one to try the other day while at the store. I think I'm gonna like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome update amber, really loved all the pics. Even though you had trouble transplanting looks like a good job in the end. Sorry to hear about Elvira.

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Wow, how are things poppin ? I think the new set up is working well. Its all so new and things are changing so quickly on a daily basis. I am really enjoying it though, its much more less stress than the tron!! I hope Queenie will be as beautiful as your monster SLH!!!! That would be so nice! nice dreams!!! I have high hopes for her in particular in a Scrog because her internodes are still so tight. Peace Wow


Things are poppin pretty good, two little green sprouts popped through the soil yesterday, how's your auto going? Has she reared her pretty head yet? As long as you keep doing what you're doing, things are only gonna get better! Mine had really tight internodes as well, really REALLY tight. To the point where new growth was struggling to queeze through. That would be cool if you ended up with the same pheno, if it is the taste is on another level!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

YES! That Talespin intro just made my day! Thanks Mantis!

Hey doc!? You ever watch eastbound and down? Reminds me of trailer park boys in a way.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

Kenny f*cking powers!



bushybush said:


> yes! That talespin intro just made my day! Thanks mantis!
> 
> Hey doc!? You ever watch eastbound and down? Reminds me of trailer park boys in a way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

DR.s orders.. do a couple bong hits.. chill out... crank your speakers and listen to this tofuck with your head a little on this just absoluetly gorgeous grey zombie day!!
[youtube]FCEv3mlpx1U[/youtube]


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

good thing I am baked as I did suffer through it ...and LMFAO!!!!

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

so last night I got up at like 2:30 in the morning and switched my light watts up to 600. I also raised the light up. 
I had changed my timer to 24/23 with exhust. When I checked the temp/humid level this morning the high was 79 % humidity.. that is a big change for the better. When I had the exhust off for 4 or 5 hours the high humidity was a soaring 94 % hm.
so i will continue with this approach. 
Im hoping with the new fan up high in the tent oscillating on right on my new CO2 bags this will help the CO2 exchange and push it down towards the plants..

Does anyone know of a CO2 monitor????

Im now in a rotation with watering. Tea and water, STraight water 

Im thinking next watering with Bio Bizz Grow

I did not like the hemp string I purchased for my first LST, it was too loose.
So I redid my LST on REgan (SLH) and MOrtisha (SW) with dental floss. 
I really fuckin hate doing LST, its mononitious and annoying and very dangerous to the plant!!!!!!!! I JUST WANT TO SCROGGGGGGG!!!! even that looks dangerous to the plant too.
I bought some mesh yesterday but when i got it home it was not the correct one.
There is one more fence wire that I found that might work.. im going to bring that one home to see if it will work. 

Group photo taken today... images of my dental floss LSTing.. 

I got a free bag of this tea.. After this Im going to make some of my own tea using BAt Guamo.. 


Unicorn Ryder did this sketch left handed holding a bird. I think its pretty good.
its called "downward dog"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> good thing I am baked as I did suffer through it ...and LMFAO!!!!
> 
> Namaste'


so who are you listening to lately Illumanator!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ppm3-co2-monitor-and-controller-120v-p-373.html

quality co2 monitor controller 

Namaste


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

damn doic i thought you had taste!!! lol just kidding...

girls are looking great. whats with the lemons?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

I top and lst but I use the arts and crafts type pipe cleaners tied to the edge of the pots....I don't have the patience for scrog I don't believe... When my grow room is completed and operational I will either just top or go au natural as it will be a 10 foot tall grow room with adequate side lighting for it and cut down on the cumbersome height for light control

Currently it is The Moody Blues....In Search of the Lost Cord......

Ride my See-Saw???? 

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-ppm3-co2-monitor-and-controller-120v-p-373.html
> 
> quality co2 monitor controller
> 
> Namaste


THanks Illie, I wish it was cheaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

So Dr, whats making your RH so high? 90+ is jailbait for sure. And do you mean RH% or Degrees as in Temp...soz a bit confussled. You sure want to get that down for the flowering stage.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Doc I see you said your not having a great time with LST well i have learned its super easyier when there younger, and clones are easyier to bend than seedling.

Seedlings you really cant bend over at a young age so you have to wait for there branches to develop and try to bend without snapping lol.

but with clones as soon as they root and plant in 1 gal i give them a few days to settle and root to grow a little than i start bending before the stem gets to hard lol.

so about a week in the 4in clones is bend over almost a 90degree angle, than when the new growth grows vertical about 2-3nodes u tie that down and cont. the process.

thats just what i do and it helps but if you have plants like your just hook some floss to the branches and just open them a little, like you did i wouldnt try to full blown LST those. 

I use to LST a tone a follow this technique-View attachment 1521455

but since i have been working with a lot of seed lately i quit doing it, and decided to let most of them just grow lol.

sorry if all of this has been said or stuff you know, didnt read all the post on the past couple of pages.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

DST said:


> So Dr, whats making your RH so high? 90+ is jailbait for sure. And do you mean RH% or Degrees as in Temp...soz a bit confussled. You sure want to get that down for the flowering stage.


Hey DST, I seal up the tent completely. When my humidity level was 90 degrees I had the exhust turned off for 4 to 5 hours. So there was no air circulation at all in or out.. could that have caused it.. well i think so.. because i tested the tent last night with the exhust off for 1 hour and it peaked at 78 RH i think degrees... that is what i always assumed RH was read in?? So tonite im just going to keep the exhust on 24 hours and see what the peak reading is tomorrow morning.. And you are so right. My first thought was flowering ....Im concerned about that as well.. It looks like im going to have to purchase a dehumifier.. This is a top priority for me to figure out.. thanks for the concern and advise, i always appreciate you stopping by my journal to help me out!!!!!!!!! Can you please play me one of the songs that you and your wife were dancing to this past weekend, it sounded like a blast and that friend passing out from the Brownie!!!!!!! LMFAO.... peace m8


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Doc I see you said your not having a great time with LST well i have learned its super easyier when there younger, and clones are easyier to bend than seedling.
> 
> Seedlings you really cant bend over at a young age so you have to wait for there branches to develop and try to bend without snapping lol.
> 
> ...


thanks for the cool input Hottie, SO do you think i should take the floss off the bigger plants..? Im really concerned about this as well. YOu mentioned it might not be good for the bigger plants.. how come?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the cool input Hottie, SO do you think i should take the floss off the bigger plants..? Im really concerned about this as well. YOu mentioned it might not be good for the bigger plants.. how come?


Leaving the floss on seperating the branches is always a good thing for more light exposure as long as your not putting to much stress pulling down , like branches snapping and tearing at the Y in the branches.

Bigger plants are more stiff and easy to fuck up, i like working with clones there easy to bend very hardy.

LSt has been proven to work and increase yeilds, but it does take time to get use to and is more work for sure.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 29, 2011)

"Drew it left handed while holding a bird"?......NICE!....Now either I'm a perv, Unicorn rider is a perv, or we both are.......But I see more tits in that drawing!!!! 

PS.....I strangely got up and took care of the veg area at 4:15 this morning......Weird....we were both "sleepgardening"


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> THanks Illie, I wish it was cheaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



well that is just about the cheapest for an really accurate one...it will also turn on and off a tank dispersal or co2 generator

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for the cool input Hottie, SO do you think i should take the floss off the bigger plants..? Im really concerned about this as well. YOu mentioned it might not be good for the bigger plants.. how come?



Mainly I think hot is referring to the stiffness of the branches as the plants age make lst more difficult t opull off with out snappping or cracking a branch..and is so right...you must watch the joints or knobs where the branches connect...it will split easily there even with out your noticing

relative humidity is in percentages...78 % rh

temperature is in degrees..just trying to help

Namaste'


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 29, 2011)

hehe illumination thanks for the help, im horrible at describing and thinking to much into things.

I know what im saying haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

THanks HOT and Illum.. exellent advise and well said!!!!!!!!!!! you guys rock!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

you are welcome...anytime

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

bushybush said:


> "Drew it left handed while holding a bird"?......NICE!....Now either I'm a perv, Unicorn rider is a perv, or we both are.......But I see more tits in that drawing!!!!
> 
> PS.....I strangely got up and took care of the veg area at 4:15 this morning......Weird....we were both "sleepgardening"


hahahahha, you crack me up bushy.. i like that "sleep gardening".. hehehee
yeah, those are tits.. "downward dog" (the subject matter) is a yoga move that Unicorn Ryder really likes... His favorite are downward dog and Happy babys pose.. ahhahahahah... im working on a watercolor painting .. ill have it done by the weeks end!!


----------



## bushybush (Mar 29, 2011)

YAY!!! I can't wait to see! Downward Dog Titties for all!

ILLUMINATION... I really can't believe I missed the gigantic schlong (complete with phallus ring) in your avatar. Nice touch.

I think it's time for a few bowls and some pizza. Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

thank ya...thank ya very much

I am subtle like that

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn doic i thought you had taste!!! lol just kidding...
> 
> girls are looking great. whats with the lemons?


hey donn, ok,,,those are plastic lemons.. ahahhaha, you know .. i have 3 super lemon hazes growing and they need some luv. hahah




bushybush said:


> YAY!!! I can't wait to see! Downward Dog Titties for all!
> 
> ILLUMINATION... I really can't believe I missed the gigantic schlong (complete with phallus ring) in your avatar. Nice touch.
> 
> I think it's time for a fewls bowls and some pizza. Hope everyone is well today!


haha, well my new painting is kinda boring compared to your lively art, so dont get too excited I cant believe i missed that huge fuckin snake either.. thats gotta be one of the best avitars ever.. isnt it a PRINCE ALBERT ring?


Illumination said:


> thank ya...thank ya very much
> 
> I am subtle like that
> 
> Namaste'


your trippin' lumie.... hahahah


----------



## Illumination (Mar 29, 2011)

yes it most assuredly is a prince albert...and I do know for sure...lol

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

pink pink fcuking PINK come on doc u know my views on pink  (nothing against pink SB, just think its for girls lol)

looking smashing as always doc, really nice and green


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> pink pink fcuking PINK come on doc u know my views on pink  (nothing against pink SB, just think its for girls lol)
> 
> looking smashing as always doc, really nice and green


yeah i know what pink does to you. it makes you crazy. I saw you the other day with that pink oxford shirt on when you went for that interview!!!!!!! yeah so now everyone knows now!!!!!!!!! hahahah LMFAO.. see you got the job, didnt you!
AND what a way with words you have fingerez.. SMASHING... ha... well,, when my buds get sooo fuckin huge im going to smash you over the head with ONE!!!!!!!!!!! and your going to like it!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Mantiszn!!!!!!!!! thanks for stopping by. I have a dr120 tent. If i were to purchase a tent again i would prob.go for the 100dr instead.. The reason is that the dr120, although larger does not have side and back support bars . Why, i have know idea!!! Not having this support causes the sides to really collapse with the exhust on. I do now have an exhust fan controller that can help eliviate this problem but having extra support would help with this and also allow you to hang other things in that area as well. Maybe even a fan.





bushybush said:


> PS....thanks for the tent info. Been thinking about getting one!


hey doc we must of had some crossed wires as usual lmao 
















these "side support bars" are not designed to be put on the side, hense the duct tape and cable ties holding them up. they are infact the top bars that u hang stuff from

now u ask how do i hang stuff up?





my light is tied to the main frame

and i use one for the carbon filter and fan...






u should have 4 top bars???? if so u only need 3 to stop the walls being drawn in so much with the negative pressure as obviously u cant practically put one at the entrance 





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah i know what pink does to you. it makes you crazy. I saw you the other day with that pink oxford shirt on when you went for that interview!!!!!!! yeah so now everyone knows now!!!!!!!!! hahahah LMFAO.. see you got the job, didnt you!
> AND what a way with words you have fingerez.. SMASHING... ha... well,, when my buds get sooo fuckin huge im going to smash you over the head with ONE!!!!!!!!!!! and your going to like it!!!!!!!


haha nice try at least u got the huge buds bit right


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

pink shirt?!?! what now?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

Heres a song you'll like Illumination!!!!!!!!! 

[youtube]D7ErpFBO7RI[/youtube]



KNOCK KNOCK on the door once again the Dr. Scores!!!!!!
Purple Trainwreck.. wow...knocked my socks off!!!!!!!
I think I know understand the power of the Purple... With the high stoney buzz of Trainwreck, the purple adds a powerful visual tunnel like feeling, it adds a spirally out of control loss of the dimensions of time and space. I could not believe how stoned I got from one huge cough ridden fire burning bong hit. My lungs burned for 30 minutes. My knees and hands were shaking at first the intesity was overwhelming. 
I grabbed a blanket and warmed up and then decided to go paint. It was the kind of high when it hits I keep saying ... oh my god im sooooooooo stoned!!!!!! hahahahahahahahah






So my second photo shoot here.. I reluctanly posted these pictures. Its a good practice to set up different scenerios but I wish I took off the pinwheel and butterfly. Im thinking if i add some different props the Michael Meyers mask will take on a more powerful image.
this is Mortisha,swow white, I removed the dental floss Lst training stings.



More Mortisha



Lou Lou, autoblue, really taking off now!!!!!




My fresh transplant, Queenie (SLH) surprisingly no bad signs of any harm.
man these weed plant can take abuse!!!!!!!!!

BAby Iggy, Auto blue one week old.

My pictures of the runt SLH were blurry, but im going to post here tomorrow. 
She is really special, GG13, just like you predicted. Her leaf structure is really different and exotic looking. Can wait to show You!!!!!!!!!!!

with my exhust running 23-24 hours now my humidity topped off last night at 59%, wow what a big difference!!!!!!!! 

Peace ya'll


----------



## Illumination (Mar 30, 2011)

"fuck all these hip gun toting gangster wannabes"

fret fret fret ......bullshit 3 ring circus sideshow!!

"fuck all you junkies and your short memories"

"Learn to swim...learn to swim"

The flush is coming people....are you ready? I AM 

Namaste'


----------



## smokebros (Mar 30, 2011)

hellll yea aiiirpots yo


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2011)

wow i missed a lot! had fun reading and looking at all the pics. your ladies are looking fantastic. its amazing the abuse they can take huh doc. love ya'll


----------



## Illumination (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Heres a song you'll like Illumination!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good....really need to keep control of that high humidity come flower time....looking great all around though ...keep 'em green!! 

And still waiting on my pm expose' of you!! LOL....

Namaste'


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

guessing those aren't your hands holding the bud haha. 

plants look awesome doc, your auto looks to be 3 days ahead of mine. Mine seemed to take forever to germ/ pop through.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2011)

WHAAAAAAAAAAATSSSS UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube;cL_qGMfbtAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_qGMfbtAk&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

Illumination said:


> "fuck all these hip gun toting gangster wannabes"
> 
> fret fret fret ......bullshit 3 ring circus sideshow!!
> 
> ...


helloo illummy IM READY TOO!!!!!!!!!! 




smokebros said:


> hellll yea aiiirpots yo


airpots are the shit dude!!!!!!!!


Illumination said:


> Looking good....really need to keep control of that high humidity come flower time....looking great all around though ...keep 'em green!!
> 
> And still waiting on my pm expose' of you!! LOL....
> Namaste'


oh yeah, you just dont want it too ever get too hot and moist, must keep an eye on it!!!!!!! lol you meditate illumy? i knew a guy once (RIP) that would take 6 hits of LSD and go and sit in his closet and meditate for 6 hours.. lol


WOWgrow said:


> guessing those aren't your hands holding the bud haha.
> 
> plants look awesome doc, your auto looks to be 3 days ahead of mine. Mine seemed to take forever to germ/ pop through.


Those are the hands of the biggest pot head i know.. Sir smoke a lot, iron lungs, a friend with an insatiable appitite for bong hits.hes a medical mystery.  


Stoner.Barbie said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAATSSSS UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!
> [video=youtube;cL_qGMfbtAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_qGMfbtAk&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


ahahaha that was sooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 30, 2011)

[/QUOTE]oh yeah, you just dont want it too ever get too hot and moist, must keep an eye on it!!!!!!! lol you meditate illumy? i knew a guy once (RIP) that would take 6 hits of LSD and go and sit in his closet and meditate for 6 hours.. lol

[/QUOTE]

I meditate at least daily....with cannabinoids always and various enthogens frequently...you? 

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

oh yeah, you just dont want it too ever get too hot and moist, must keep an eye on it!!!!!!! lol you meditate illumy? i knew a guy once (RIP) that would take 6 hits of LSD and go and sit in his closet and meditate for 6 hours.. lol

[/QUOTE]

I meditate at least daily....with cannabinoids always and various enthogens frequently...you? 

Namaste'[/QUOTE]
I try to do yoga meditation at least 3 times a week, more on the weekend. I like Rodnee Yee and his parnter Colleen in the Yoga for Beginners and then I like Rodney Yee meditation, which ill try to do tonite. that one is good during blood bath week because there are no inverted poses that can cause any heavy blood flow to be inverted. I've had that happen before and was bed ridden for a couple days. yogas powerful shit, not to be taken lightly. I like yoga with weed too.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

guessing those aren't your hands holding the bud haha. 
HAHAHAHAH Thanks WOW! I thought I was the only one thinking that! Yay for painting! I really wanna see what you're working on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

bushybush said:


> guessing those aren't your hands holding the bud haha.
> HAHAHAHAH Thanks WOW! I thought I was the only one thinking that! Yay for painting! I really wanna see what you're working on.


hmmm, well what if i did tell you those were my hands and that i am a transexual..? would you still be my friend? maybe i should have tricked you.
Well i dont know if i will finish the painting in its entirety this week cuz i have some ideas for the border that might talk a while. 
what are you working on Bushy?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

Sure. You can still be my tranny friend. Whatev. In my mind you look exactly like your avatar. Everyone does. Stoner Barb looks like ...well....a barbie......Illumination has a huge devil dong, I'm ACTUALLY talking to Howard Stern and Don....Well apparently Don is a well-dressed wolf that plays a mean accordion.

I'm working on a 3 piece painting that goes together to make one. Personified deck of playing cards, Golden anatomical heart and hand painted lettering that says "Ace Of Spades".....I just CAN'T seem to put them together right though! 

More bowls, STAT!!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some funny transexual stories. The first company I worked for in Amsterdam I was calling up these IT people on this database and got this guy called Lesley on the phone. Now I didn't think anything of it since my friend at school was also called Lesley, (he was Chinese), I was just kind of happy to be talking to someone that I didn't need to speak like some slow dumb fuk chop on the phone, just so they could understand my accent (and I thought I had a good telephnoe voice.) I have since learned to tone my Scottishnees down. Anyway, I had a chat and he seemed fairly normal. He was going on about all his gadgets (computer ones that is, lol) and how much of a techi geek he was. I looked at the database and it has Ms on it as his title. So I thought, I'll just change that to Mr, someone obviously didn't check. Anyway, that night I met some lads at the Whiskey Bar in Amsterdam. They worked for an ISP which turned out to be the same one as the guy I was speaking to earlier. And I tell them, "oh I spoke to a Scottish guy today who works in that team." And its then I find out that Lesley does actually consider himself as a Ms. He would pitch up at work, long hair, high heels, total women. He was waiting to get his op apparently. 

Its not only the IT world that attracts weirdos, but you sure do meet some interesting characters. A guy worked for me in Amsterdam on a contract. He was mainly remote so the first time he came into town I met him and took him for dinner. As I was about to bite into my chicken sate he told me his wife was previously in the Lufftwaffe and was a man. He promptly went on, with no shame what so ever, to tell me that he had always dated transexuals, and preferred the sex with them. And as far as a partner is concerned, he told me he was like a pig in shit. He was quite an interesting guy, his wife and him were in all sorts of clubs and what not...quite amazing what goes on out there. Each to their own, whatever flips yer switch and all that. I am still in touch with the guy, would always hire him again, he made me a lot of money as well. We are all just people at the end of the day.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

right on DST, ahhahahha,,,, cool stories.. I also have met several very beautiful transexuals.. 2 are Doctors just like me. lol.
One of the doc's told me a funny story about her sex change. 
She got it done in Canada.. or i should say he.. got it chopped off in Canada. She/he lived in the USA, so upon crossing the border the border patrol asked if she/he left anything behind.,..... yeah my dick, you loser.... LMFAO
hahaha ... ya know its always the adams apple or wrists that gives it away.. hahah
I would have loved to have seen your expression with eating that chicken sate when the dude told you his wife was in the Luffwaffe and was a man. Luckily you were eating and not taking a sip to drink.. hahahahah awesome stories m8.. peace out


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

my my doctor what hairy hands you have....


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

BUAHAHAHAHABABABAUAUAAHAHAHAHAHA. Oh dear Jesus. Wow DST. Tears man, tears. This has got to be the most dynamic and ever-changing thread ever. Ok, trannies....aaaaaaannnnd GO! 

I have these friends that are uber-super-neo-hippies and literally spend alllllll year prepping for burning man. They invited me to a party to help construct and paint the "TV Monster" ( 15 foot thing made from a LOT of TV's all playing different shit ). After much drinking and smoking, I go into the house to get a beer (IPA MMMMMMM) by myself. As I'm digging about in the fridge, I can sense a large presence looming over me. 6 feet 4 inches of tall muscular black man. Wearing a blond wig, fake lashes, see-through mesh shirt, mini-skirt, garter belt, fish nets, and some VERY tall clear stripper shoes. I could really care less what anyone wants to do in their life. Whatever makes you happy. BUT..... I'm not gonna lie, I probably looked slightly alarmed/confused when I looked up from the fridge. He/She took this as a sign of disrespect, punched me in the shoulder and said "Hey, you should really lighten up BRO!" and then shimmied off and hung out with a group of hippie chicks all night while I wondered what the Hell just happened. My tranny experience.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

i was down the west end (london) and from down the road we saw a girl dressed up etc looking ok from behind. my mate and me was like yeah lets have a look at this then ready to wolf whistle and when we went past it was a full blown tranny hahaha. not quite as good as urs bushy bro but thats my tranny experience hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> my my doctor what hairy hands you have....


arent they sexy.. they get even more hairy on a full moon. lol.. im just full of surprises! lol, yup Ive got the whole package...hahah, 


bushybush said:


> BUAHAHAHAHABABABAUAUAAHAHAHAHAHA. Oh dear Jesus. Wow DST. Tears man, tears. This has got to be the most dynamic and ever-changing thread ever. Ok, trannies....aaaaaaannnnd GO!
> 
> I have these friends that are uber-super-neo-hippies and literally spend alllllll year prepping for burning man. They invited me to a party to help construct and paint the "TV Monster" ( 15 foot thing made from a LOT of TV's all playing different shit ). After much drinking and smoking, I go into the house to get a beer (IPA MMMMMMM) by myself. As I'm digging about in the fridge, I can sense a large presence looming over me. 6 feet 4 inches of tall muscular black man. Wearing a blond wig, fake lashes, see-through mesh shirt, mini-skirt, garter belt, fish nets, and some VERY tall clear stripper shoes. I could really care less what anyone wants to do in their life. Whatever makes you happy. BUT..... I'm not gonna lie, I probably looked slightly alarmed/confused when I looked up from the fridge. He/She took this as a sign of disrespect, punched me in the shoulder and said "Hey, you should really lighten up BRO!" and then shimmied off and hung out with a group of hippie chicks all night while I wondered what the Hell just happened. My tranny experience.


hahahahahahah, thats fucked, nightmares to the day no doubt!!!!!!!! 
My very first tranny meet was at an art show years ago.. my friend was all excited for me to meet this someone special, her friend.. ok.. so we go over to this person looking at a painting and she/he turns around. FUCK!!!!!!!! this dude has not shaven and was sporting a really really tight low cut shirt showing his Big Breasts and immense CLEAVAGE!!!!! i was horrified!!!! what to do..???? the introductions were made and an abbreviated conversation followed due to my shock. Those breasts were REAL!!!!! no doubt.. oh did i mention this was in Berekeley , California.. ahahahahah i was soooo naive back then... it wouldnt phase me today. Nice guy..lmfao

Bushy that is fuckin funny you have friends prepping for Burning Man all year.. ive heard about that thing, Ever go?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 30, 2011)

fucking love burning man...haven't been since 2001

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh my GOOD GOD! Damn you all! I'm trying to get work done but can't because you fuckers make me laugh too hard! Poor Las, that's false advertising right there! Especially if you've been drinking! AMBER!!! Hairy, stinky, sweaty man cannons? WHOA! It would be hard to stand and admire a painting's "linear perspective" with a hairy-tittied man-girl. But I'm sure he was a very nice fellow. HA

I HAVE NOT gone to ANY of the MANY MANY MANY camping-raving-warehouse-desert-glow-stick-DMT-spirit-guide-workshop-fire-dancing-moontribe-rainbow-galaxy gatherings they frequent. Hey, sounds fun, I like DMT just as much as the next guy BUT.....I haven't gone because I'm scared. Scared I'm going to become ONE OF THEM! Every damn one of my friends that have gone turn into full blown hippy raver weirdos who won't shut up about how "you just don't understand the feeling of one-ness and unity like me and........BLAH BLAH BLAH....." I have one friend I've known since we were 10. He is just......words can't describe......anyway, after SEVERAL incidents in my home, I made a list of 10 rules he would have to abide by if he were to come over.

#1 on the list-------STOP SCARING AWAY CHICKS BY TALKING ABOUT BURNING MAN! (think 40-year old virgin meets Tommy Chong) Holy Fuck.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 30, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Oh my GOOD GOD! Damn you all! I'm trying to get work done but can't because you fuckers make me laugh too hard! Poor Las, that's false advertising right there! Especially if you've been drinking! AMBER!!! Hairy, stinky, sweaty man cannons? WHOA! It would be hard to stand and admire a painting's "linear perspective" with a hairy-tittied man-girl. But I'm sure he was a very nice fellow. HA
> 
> I HAVE NOT gone to ANY of the MANY MANY MANY camping-raving-warehouse-desert-glow-stick-DMT-spirit-guide-workshop-fire-dancing-moontribe-rainbow-galaxy gatherings they frequent. Hey, sounds fun, I like DMT just as much as the next guy BUT.....I haven't gone because I'm scared. Scared I'm going to become ONE OF THEM! Every damn one of my friends that have gone turn into full blown hippy raver weirdos who won't shut up about how "you just don't understand the feeling of one-ness and unity like me and........BLAH BLAH BLAH....." I have one friend I've known since we were 10. He is just......words can't describe......anyway, after SEVERAL incidents in my home, I made a list of 10 rules he would have to abide by if he were to come over.
> 
> #1 on the list-------STOP SCARING AWAY CHICKS BY TALKING ABOUT BURNING MAN! (think 40-year old virgin meets Tommy Chong) Holy Fuck.



Well it is awesome and I am really a hippy now and I do love most enthogens but I do have other interests...but it is something to behold and be a part of...and yes it changes you permanently


----------



## bushybush (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that I'm afraid I'll like it TOO much and start insisting everyone really calls me Bushybush 

A buddy of mine used to be a real hotheaded guy that was ALWAYS in trouble for doing the DUMBEST shit. Bic'ed head, very neatly dressed (usually stolen), anyway, he went to burning man about 5 years ago and every year ever since. He is now a vegan, wears Tie-Dye, usually no shoes, has hair almost to his ass, a ZZ Top beard and his nickname is "Owl Pellet". Must be some powerful stuff!

I'm sure I'll go in the next few years.

Lumi, 2C-b, 2C-i, 2C-e and 2C-T2....had those. . Whoa.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking doc! I just wrote you a nice ass PM and your fucking box was full! Now you wont get my PM! So you live with that and empty your God damn inbox!  Oh and it took me a lil while to write it too!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 30, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say, is that I'm afraid I'll like it TOO much and start insisting everyone really calls me Bushybush
> 
> A buddy of mine used to be a real hotheaded guy that was ALWAYS in trouble for doing the DUMBEST shit. Bic'ed head, very neatly dressed (usually stolen), anyway, he went to burning man about 5 years ago and every year ever since. He is now a vegan, wears Tie-Dye, usually no shoes, has hair almost to his ass, a ZZ Top beard and his nickname is "Owl Pellet". Must be some powerful stuff!
> 
> ...


dpt? stp? dob? had dob 3 weeks ago and again next week...really love it ...mimosa root on the way ....san pedro in my yard.....I live love my friend...

Namaste'


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

I stay clear of things that alter my mind too much (it doesn't need much to alter it these days), my last experience tripping as it were was after a rather heavy club night involving many different Class A's, finished off with a drive to an after party coming up on a Purple Ohm (over 15 years ago) If anyone has been to Edinburgh you will know that it still has some cobbled streets, well if you ever trip and drive a car on cobbled streets, ITS LIKE ICE SKATING!!! great fun when you don't give a rat ass. We got to the after party, hit the kitchen and proceeded to do Oil Hot knives whilst tripping out of our heads. I think it may have been the oil, but when I looked down there was a cartoon image of my heart bumping out of my chest like I was Mickey Mouse who had just stumbled into Minnie get dressed for the day! I vowed I never wanted to see my heart in cartoon form again so dropped the hallucinogens. What the hell is Lumi, 2C-B, 2C-e....are these new cars that Citreon have brought out? lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

A must for IPA lovers....one of my faves http://www.flyingdogales.com/Beer-Specialty-Doublepale.aspx


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

bushybush said:


> #1 on the list-------STOP SCARING AWAY CHICKS BY TALKING ABOUT BURNING MAN! (think 40-year old virgin meets Tommy Chong) Holy Fuck.


I literally bust a nut laughing, so funny bro. I feel a bit gutted I've never had the pleasure of such a being?!

On the whole hallucinogens thing, they say some peoples minds aren't fit for them and that's definitely me, had a pretty horrible experience on 2C-B and a horrendous experience on salvia (every time I've done it, about 5). I'm quite happy drinking when I'm out, smoking when Im in, and some molly when there's a big party going down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

this thread is so full of funny! great tales guys! ive gone to a few hippyfests all psytranced out dressed as a UV painted indian it was a great laugh but i knew deep down in my heart im just not a hippy. the ethos is great but fucksakes they need a bath for the most part. I ended up doing some elephant strength ketamine and losing the plot big time. its always worse being in a foriegn country blitzed out your mind. no one understands geordies anywya let alone in a foriegn land out your nut. 

thankfully never got caught out with a tranny but had a moment watching the ladyboys of bankok with me mate, he turned and says is it wrong ive got a stiffy.... errr probably... with yer missus sat next to us....


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

ahahaha brilliant, nae shame man, nae shame at all.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> thankfully never got caught out with a tranny but had a moment watching the ladyboys of bankok with me mate, he turned and says is it wrong ive got a stiffy.... errr probably... with yer missus sat next to us....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

empty ur inbox amb's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

i did fingerez, im sorry howard


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

ur box is strange amb's


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 31, 2011)

........still looking for the 'Snow White' pics.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

that just don't sound right las, lol.



las fingerez said:


> ur box is strange amb's


I saw Seven Dwarfs the other day, I'll ask them the next time I see em where da ho is, lol.




cannabisguru said:


> ........still looking for the 'Snow White' pics.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

lol to make it worse she didnt even pick up on it, british humor i guess lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

you know i did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

CANCER AWARENESS ART, this watercolor, tempera, acrylic painting was inspired by so many people. Some of the people i thought about when making it were Becca, Barry, Molly Jane, Jackie, Renne's Papa, Lia, DST' freind, Dio. and so many more i really dont want to calculate the numbers.
I actually had another drawing started on the back of this.. but it was too sad so I just relaxed and did this one. I plan on doing a series of these types of paintings.. I hope you like them!
HOPE, peace, strength.........


I used some wire hangers and made tent peds to train the braches down.. this is My SNOW WHITE!!!!!!! the monster Mortisha


some other shots of a job that i was very stressed about but ended up to be super easy and very FUN!!!!!! thanks Fingerez for all the help!!!!!



I addded 4 tent pegs To Mutilated Mistress, Elvira, if you recall the fan chopped off half of her body this past weekend. I really am digging the way the pegs are pulling her. Shes really looking quite sexy.. 



I pegged down Regan (SLH) shes so bushy, its hard to see. 



Look at how pretty Medusa is, the SLH runt that didnt grow very fast and had her shell on her head for like 2 weeks!!!! Ive never seen leaves so exotic looking on any of my Super Lemon Hazes before!!!!!! 





I have decided to shut off my exhust for a couple hours duing the day to get some of my CO2 to work . I plan to keep the tent shut and monitor the temp\hum level to see if i can actually do this without harming the plants. 
Peace, 
Amber


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> dpt? stp? dob? had dob 3 weeks ago and again next week...really love it ...mimosa root on the way ....san pedro in my yard.....I live love my friend...
> 
> Namaste'


"Owl Pellet"?....Is that you? hahaha.....I think the san pedro is my favorite. In my yard too! and well, mimosa hostilis root bark is just the bee's knee's (fun extraction process as well) DOB huh?.....Gonna have to go see "the wizard" about that one.....

DST, Lumi is my nickname for illumination, the 2C's are entheogens. Pretty delicious stuff.

Ambo! The plantas are looking better every damn day! GO DOCTOR!......LOVE THE PAINTING!!!! Keep going!!! I've been thinking about CO2 as well. My friend (owl pellet actually) has a CO2 tank he wants to trade. My quetion is kinda what Don was talking about though....How effective is co2 without a sealed room? Do you think it has helped Amber? I have a box fan in the window, which hits the next fan that shoots intake in, and then a 4 inch "can fan" ducted out the top of the same window for exhaust. My airflow is very fast and the exchange rate is very constant. Would my CO2 get sucked right out the exhaust before it had a chance to "do it's thing"?


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

DST said:


> I stay clear of things that alter my mind too much (it doesn't need much to alter it these days), my last experience tripping as it were was after a rather heavy club night involving many different Class A's, finished off with a drive to an after party coming up on a Purple Ohm (over 15 years ago) If anyone has been to Edinburgh you will know that it still has some cobbled streets, well if you ever trip and drive a car on cobbled streets, ITS LIKE ICE SKATING!!! great fun when you don't give a rat ass. We got to the after party, hit the kitchen and proceeded to do Oil Hot knives whilst tripping out of our heads. I think it may have been the oil, but when I looked down there was a cartoon image of my heart bumping out of my chest like I was Mickey Mouse who had just stumbled into Minnie get dressed for the day! I vowed I never wanted to see my heart in cartoon form again so dropped the hallucinogens. What the hell is *Lumi, 2C-B, 2C-e*....are these new cars that Citreon have brought out? lol.


I am Lumi...it is short for Illumination... 2 cb and the rest of the alphabet soup are analogues to the psychoactive triptomines(sp?) and bromines etc. which Mr. Shulgin thank heavens was so prolific in creating and sharing for the illustrious enjoyment and lifting of man...in other words new substances to trip on...And as to special K..... "Down in a hole, losing my soul" Alice in Chains...ahhh good times...... LSD in crystalline form at 400 mcg sometime this weekend .....Chemistry was the best course I EVER TOOK!!!!!!

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

that one there is perfect doc, i think its coz the tent pegs are at the end of the branch? have a little tinker tonight, not much needs doing just move the tent pegs up the arms on some of the early pics.

GREAT first attempt though doc u've done well  its so hard just trying to explane that in a message  we're getting there 








on the left and right branches move the tent pegs up nearer the top and it will be perfect mate


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

bushybush said:


> "Owl Pellet"?....Is that you? hahaha.....I think the san pedro is my favorite. In my yard too! and well, mimosa hostilis root bark is just the bee's knee's (fun extraction process as well) DOB huh?.....Gonna have to go see "the wizard" about that one.....
> 
> DST, Lumi is my nickname for illumination, the 2C's are entheogens. Pretty delicious stuff.
> 
> Ambo! The plantas are looking better every damn day! GO DOCTOR!......LOVE THE PAINTING!!!! Keep going!!! I've been thinking about CO2 as well. My friend (owl pellet actually) has a CO2 tank he wants to trade. My quetion is kinda what Don was talking about though....How effective is co2 without a sealed room? Do you think it has helped Amber? I have a box fan in the window, which hits the next fan that shoots intake in, and then a 4 inch "can fan" ducted out the top of the same window for exhaust. My airflow is very fast and the exchange rate is very constant. Would my CO2 get sucked right out the exhaust before it had a chance to "do it's thing"?


It is so refreshing to speak with the enlightened ones...so rare these days...chemical ecstasy is the grail.....and I wish to advise you all....The cannabinoids in our most loved plant are intensely hallucinogenic and will take you to the most awesome of places but it must be eaten to truly provide the amount of the chems to take you there...and I mean FULL BLOWN HOLD ONTO YOUR HEAD TRIPPING!!!! Extraction is the key...acetone and xylene are your friends when it comes to cannabinoid extraction...too much water in alcohol.......and these solvents are much more selective...then you ingest the extract rather than smoking it...walla...hold on it is a most awesomely wild ride with a peak of about 6 hours.....

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1525148
> CANCER AWARENESS ART, this watercolor, tempera, acrylic painting was inspired by so many people. Some of the people i thought about when making it were Becca, Barry, Molly Jane, Jackie, Renne's Papa, Lia, DST' freind, Dio. and so many more i really dont want to calculate the numbers.
> I actually had another drawing started on the back of this.. but it was too sad so I just relaxed and did this one. I plan on doing a series of these types of paintings.. I hope you like them!
> HOPE, peace, strength.........
> ...


LOVE THE PAINTNG!!! 

The plants look great...am with Las on the advice...you are good girl.....

Hope all is beautiful in your universe ....and everyone else's as well....

Namaste'

And I must agree this is the best most fun thread I visit....thank you all


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

What he said^


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Woo nice with the tent stakes those are awesome to use, also i get wire hangers and cut and bend them, and wal-mart sells in the gardening section, are garden staples there called. once bent look just like tent stakes also.

When LST'ing i was a fan of the stakes more than the string. I usually never moved a stake once i put it in and once the grew out and point up just add another stake.

Excellent job love the photos.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you know i did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hehe, funny Doc, and I think your pic needs to be blown up for all to appreciate.....



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>





bushybush said:


> "Owl Pellet"?....Is that you? hahaha.....I think the san pedro is my favorite. In my yard too! and well, mimosa hostilis root bark is just the bee's knee's (fun extraction process as well) DOB huh?.....Gonna have to go see "the wizard" about that one.....
> 
> DST, Lumi is my nickname for illumination, the 2C's are entheogens. Pretty delicious stuff.


Cheers Bushy, delicious like cupcakes....but far more fun. 



Illumination said:


> I am Lumi...it is short for Illumination... 2 cb and the rest of the alphabet soup are analogues to the psychoactive triptomines(sp?) and bromines etc. which Mr. Shulgin thank heavens was so prolific in creating and sharing for the illustrious enjoyment and lifting of man...in other words new substances to trip on...And as to special K..... "Down in a hole, losing my soul" Alice in Chains...ahhh good times...... LSD in crystalline form at 400 mcg sometime this weekend .....Chemistry was the best course I EVER TOOK!!!!!!
> 
> Namaste'


I wish I had paid more attention in Chemistry, in fact I wish I had paid more attention in lots of things, I was always too busy sleeping at school. I was also busy sleeping when I was at University....and now I struggle to sleep. Funny how you start off life sleeping (or wanting to) most of the time, then go through a period of not really sleeping very well, until you are eventually asleep the whole time. Fekkin sleep, the bain of human beings.

Cheers guys. Off to get baked.

Peace, DST


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

Sleep: The cousin of death.

I as well, am off to get STONIFIED!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 31, 2011)

your doing great girl, your way is much esier than what ive been freaking doing. oh well, i kinda like hanging out with my girls while i do all the tying. your painting kicks ass! my ma would be proud!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

'


bushybush said:


> Sleep: The cousin of death.
> 
> I as well, am off to get STONIFIED!



I too gonna get stoned...lemme tell you people this barney's farm lsd is some awesome fucking herb........

"We're off to seethe Wizard....."

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

Im feeling a bit overwhelmed with all these amazing conversations that have transpired in this journal over the past day... 
You guys are really amazing, interesting, cool people. I really enjoy reading what you have to say. 

Thanks for the positive feedback on my painting, now that i look at it here, it kinda looks sad. It has that one red tear drop in it that is really kinda sad. 
But thats good because i did it intuitively and naturally and it didnt really hurt. 

And my plants love you all!!!!!!!
Im glad everyone is getting high right now.. 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Your new painting ~ Well I see it as a animal of some sort, an invisible animal, no more like an elephant in the room trying to bring awareness and is not getting attention so it is sad~~~


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Your new painting ~ Well I see it as a animal of some sort, an invisible animal, no more like an elephant in the room trying to bring awareness and is not getting attention so it is sad~~~


oh my god, your right! i see it too, its like the elephant is sick with too much wieght on its back!!!!!!!! wild. Or even kinda like the dog that got hit in Las Fingerez journal post. The elephant needs someone to help him.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Your new painting ~ Well I see it as a animal of some sort, an invisible animal, no more like an elephant in the room trying to bring awareness and is not getting attention so it is sad~~~


wassup GG? Been a while...hey ambs...here's another one THAT KNOWS THEIR SHIT!!!!!

Good seeing you GG.....how ya been?

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> wassup GG? Been a while...hey ambs...here's another one THAT KNOWS THEIR SHIT!!!!!
> 
> Good seeing you GG.....how ya been?
> 
> Namaste'


hahahha... i was just wondering if you 2 new eachother....what a trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

the gang is rolling through on this thread  "my" UK and US gang all together on one thread 

doc u see that link by illumi on my thread? the link i reposted was a 4x4 white plastic tray


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Lumi and Las.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

poor sad elephant with it heart broken...oh so hard this burden...why wont they listen??? It is right in front of them but they do not see....end this pain with this wondrous herb which is its true purpose...don't they know?? it is the cure....they all use it but yet not enough to heal?? They will see....I must just carry the burden then they will help me help them... i am the elephant....i am cannabis.........

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

praise to you ambs....your heart is wise and your will is true....comes through your art....let it sweetie ...SCREAM IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Las moonlights as a gang leader, he wears stars and stripes at night and the union jack during the day, haha, just playing bro. This thread really is one of the most fun I've seen, it's already got to 17 pages and isn't even close to flower yet!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

nice one wow got me grinning star


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i did fingerez, im sorry howard


No worries hon, man your thread is busy lately!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> No worries hon, man your thread is busy lately!


HI HOWARD! i missed you, i was thinking about you and Hotp! and joining in on the transexual conversation we had yesterday and how fun it would have been to have your commentary. I hope you enjoyed your vacation.. and that you didnt get hurt going down the water slide completely stoned out of your mind! LOL


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> '
> 
> 
> I too gonna get stoned...lemme tell you people this barney's farm lsd is some awesome fucking herb........
> ...


Lumi! I have one LSD about 3 weeks in....Can't wait. I also have 3 Querkle and a Vanilla Kush from Barney's. All at around 3 weeks flower. Glad to hear you dig the LSD.

And yeah, I gotta say I was really hoping Howard was gonna pop in during "Tranny Time". hahaha


----------



## bushybush (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn your rollin with gas now doc! im feelin inspired im gonna get me some grow mascots well one all powerful deity!!! still lookin for something suitable. buddha aint gonna cut it.
> 
> action bronson joints we talked on.
> 
> ...


Yo Don!......This guy kills it! Never heard of him. Gonna be a new favorite for sure. This thread alone has given me a few new favorites to listen to! You guys are all awesome!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2011)

How are you Illumnation? Happy with some sadness? Whats goin on..... Every ting Be Irie here. Just laying low and waiting for my season to end so I can start another. One Love~


Illumination said:


> wassup GG? Been a while...hey ambs...here's another one THAT KNOWS THEIR SHIT!!!!!
> 
> Good seeing you GG.....how ya been?
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr. Amber you work is too good to be true, no it's more like it's true living art. I love everything you do. I enjoy getting ripped and feeling your art out. My wife often stands in front of the drawing you did for me and compliments her breast, lol.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my god, your right! i see it too, its like the elephant is sick with too much wieght on its back!!!!!!!! wild. Or even kinda like the dog that got hit in Las Fingerez journal post. The elephant needs someone to help him.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

(((((((DOC)))))))!!!! good morning you beautiful lady you! hope all is grand for you so far today. did you check the ticket prices again? are they still too high? talk to you later, off to make another vid.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 1, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> (((((((DOC)))))))!!!! good morning you beautiful lady you! hope all is grand for you so far today. did you check the ticket prices again? are they still too high? talk to you later, off to make another vid.



Good morn to you SB and to you as well Ambs!!!

Hell good morning everyone!!!

Namaste'


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Morning Everyone!!!!!


----------



## smokebros (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Dr. Amber you work is too good to be true, no it's more like it's true living art. I love everything you do. I enjoy getting ripped and feeling your art out. My wife often stands in front of the drawing you did for me and compliments her breast, lol.


Thank you GG13!!!!!!!!!! hahahah.. your wife is great! she cracks me up!!! lol . I love to hear that my artwork and your strong weed go so well together. LMFAO.. i like to play with your head..  



Stoner.Barbie said:


> (((((((DOC)))))))!!!! good morning you beautiful lady you! hope all is grand for you so far today. did you check the ticket prices again? are they still too high? talk to you later, off to make another vid.


GOOD MORNING BEAUTIFUL GODDESS!!!! MASTER OF THE AUTO BLUE
i am well on this amazingly dull grey sickly miserable cloudy slit your wrists day!
hahahahaha
ticket prices went up up up.. high into the sky , so high that a poor starving struggling artist doctor like myself cannot afford. i will miss meeting you more than words can say.. i hope your trip is wonderful and safe. I look forward to hearing about EVERYTHING!!!!! and hope you and charles bukowski get in on ... on the plane. He will rock your world like no man has ever done before. I will never forget my first time with hank.. if changed my world forever.. peace sis...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

good morning.. really?????? where the hell do you live.. ?? its like 9 pm over here.. at least it looks like it outside.. hahaha


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 1, 2011)

8:57am for me  coffee time with a J = Great morning


----------



## Illumination (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good morning.. really?????? where the hell do you live.. ?? its like 9 pm over here.. at least it looks like it outside.. hahaha


How are you my dear sweet friend ?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 1, 2011)

Tis a fine mornin indeed!

Actually, this morning blows so far. BUT.........I know how to change that!!!!

Lemon Drop X the Herb Iron X bongzilla = A much better morning!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 1, 2011)

HOTP and I live in the same time zone.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you GG13!!!!!!!!!! hahahah.. your wife is great! she cracks me up!!! lol . I love to hear that my artwork and your strong weed go so well together. LMFAO.. i like to play with your head..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok all set, just loaded Women on to my phone. looking forward to this read.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 1, 2011)

bushybush said:


> HOTP and I live in the same time zone.


Nice dude all about the pacific time zone were badass. hehe


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice dude all about the pacific time zone were badass. hehe


nope GMT rules hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

hey this is my Auto Blue and it looks really leafy and delicious, i just want to pour some raspberry salad dressing on it and eat it all up.. So im thinkin...do i top this???? watta yu think?



This here is the mutilated mistress, Elvira, man is she funky looking.. im thinking..should i bin this bitch.??. i fucked her up and i dont think she will produce enough buddage for me.. what do you think?

I moved the tent pegs on all the girlies, and added many more.. 
Im trying to crunch them down low for the screen.. and its helping me visualize how they will look with the screen.. i think im starting to figure this out!



I moved around the 2 big sets of girllies.. 
on the left we have in the back Elvira(SW).. front Queenie(SLH)
on the right in the back is Mortisha(SW) and front is Regan(SLH) 
everyone is pegged down and they are all sreaming upwards to the light.. it seems like every time i look i have to move the peg over more to keep them from stretching.
I dont mind, its much easier to move a peg then deal with string. 




Group shot.. Im trying hard to get the canopy even.. the lights pretty high and they are still fuckin growing like mad.
i started feeding Bio biz grow and using my ph pen. 
Again for some reason my Humidity peak at a high75% lights off last night?? 
Should I be using the intake fan all night? I do keep the exhust on..

Sorry lots of questions, your input is appreciated, Thanks 


have a nice weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

everything looks fucking incredible! don't bin her, she'll give some good bud and might surprise ya.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok stonie, thanks for your input, and im going to top LouLou with hopes she will dish out the buddage like your AB did!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 1, 2011)

Totally agree. Don't bin her. I've been SO VERY surprised before. I think if you keep showing her love she will give some right back!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

ok bushmaster, thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

no way dont get shot of her, she's survived all plots...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

hehehehe, ahahahahah, she belongs in a side show.. shes a freak!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

na she's fine doc, leave her be. ur picking up bad habits of someone  lol hehehe

looks great as always doc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hehehehe, ahahahahah, she belongs in a side show.. shes a freak!!!!!!!!


 hahahah heee 2 bits a gander lmao. hope your having a good start to the weekend doc? 


las fingerez said:


> na she's fine doc, leave her be. ur picking up bad habits of someone  lol hehehe
> looks great as always doc


 I wouldnt top the auto alot of them prefer to be jsut one big cola  im super battered. i said i wouldnt do 2 days running but here we are.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah heee 2 bits a gander lmao. hope your having a good start to the weekend doc?
> I wouldnt top the auto alot of them prefer to be jsut one big cola  im super battered. i said i wouldnt do 2 days running but here we are.....


YO DON !!!!!!!! have a killer weekend!!!!!!!! 

yeah, thats what the word was until Stoner Barbie showed everyone up!!!!!!!
Now shes got an award winning Auto!!!!!!!! 
That damn cabbage looking plant is kinda nice the way she is..I guess.. maybe i will just decapate her sister whos in ICU right now in the tron.. IGGY!! yeah..maybe iggy.will be the one! later dude!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

right fucking on i'm going to have a weekend! going to the football tomorrow then a friends for tea. whats this award winning auto business? i must be out the loop haha

have an great weekend doc


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

i think she might be referring to the competition that stoner barbie entered a little while ago with her LST'ed auto blueberry i think the strain was? Help us out SB, show some pics or a link please mate 

Have a good weekend guys and girls 

Las


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

sure no problem, here is the competition
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/395186-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-let.html

and here is what was judged
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html


----------



## bushybush (Apr 4, 2011)

I voted for ya SB!

Amber, your girls look spectacular! I LOOOOOOVE that fake snail!!!

Hope everyone is doing well! I have one of those weeks where I'm trying to do 500 things at once. I always complain at our shows that I could do better than the promoter at this and that etc. So I set up the Japan benefit show with art, music screenprints etc.......Maybe I shouldn't have opened my big fat mouth!!!!! Might have bitten off more than I can chew!!! 

I'm working on a portrait of "Machete" right now for it. (They fucked with the WRONG Mexican!)

Let's all just take a nice deep breath and hold it in!!!!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

still holding 



bushybush said:


> I voted for ya SB!
> 
> Amber, your girls look spectacular! I LOOOOOOVE that fake snail!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't mess with Mexicans! They know Judo, Judon't know if I have a gun, judon't know if I have a knife, judon't know what I got!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 4, 2011)

hahahahahaha



Howard Stern said:


> Don't mess with Mexicans! They know Judo, Judon't know if I have a gun, judon't know if I have a knife, judon't know what I got!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

hahahahah ju dont know! quality.

what did you win barbie?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

That auto blue really does look like a lettuce or something haha, looks quality. hope youre good doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

a one, a two, a three BONG Hits with some SUPER FRESH TRAINWRECKx3 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....good... just what the doc ordered!!!!



hahah, im fucking stoked..i got some hash!!!!!!!!!!!!
on the right we have some MASTER KUSH!!! and on the left is some WHITE WIDOW!!!



So i did a couple bong hits with some hash and listened to my new CD. I was totally grooving to the entrancing voodoo snake rhythms and then i drew THAT!!!!




PHOTO SHOOT SUNDAY!!!!!!!!







Group shot this morning!!!!!!!!!! the ladies drank some BAT CRAP TEA!!!! YUMMY!


the meditating girls...aint they cute!!!!!!



Making the magical BAt Crap tea for the first time, i hope the girls like it!!!!!!!!



A NEW KICK ASS dehumidifer to solve all my humidity issues, it works like a charm!!!!
i love this thing!!!!!!!!!! 





whooow trippy.... yeah!!!!!!!!!!




The bible describes the best method for foliar spray. I try to spray the ladies at least once a week with some seaweed foliar spray.. for now at least.. until i run out of my samples.. they seem to really like it!!!!!!!!!



 hahahaha, i love this drawing i did of Las Fingerez!!!!!! 
Throwing it down las fingerez style!!!!!!!!!!!! smoking it up with 8 bones!!!!!!! hahaha 
Scrog King with the UK EXodus cheesy CHEESE M8!!!!!! play me a tune boy!!!!lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 5, 2011)

that hash looks sooooo fucking nice doc, i love hash but its very hard to get any good hash in the uk unless ya making it yaself.

love the pic of las too lol

whats the weight of the hash doc and how much do you pay where you are for qaulity like that?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that hash looks sooooo fucking nice doc, i love hash but its very hard to get any good hash in the uk unless ya making it yaself.
> 
> love the pic of las too lol
> 
> whats the weight of the hash doc and how much do you pay where you are for qaulity like that?


yooo samboooo, good to hear from ya m8...
hahah luv the hash dude, i placed a special order with my Dr. who delivers, Dr. Greenthumb ..and he had 3 choices. I the only one i did not get was GREEN CRACK. these bags run $15 donation each..or for you m8 approx 9.2 quid.....The weight i have no fuckin idea, but i was very impressed by how much for my donation. I had gotten some from another dispensery a while ago for triple the price and a lot less. So yeah, the doc got the hook up once again!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha .. sambo ...you should move over here dude!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

fuck yeah now thats an update! so colourful. love the little leaf dealio too. i need to get my creative flow going aint done anything creative other than breeding for TIME. need to unplug the xbox for the summer anyhoo haha

that snail fuckin rocks







garden bouncing along Doc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks don!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 5, 2011)

As always doc your garden is looking lovely. I'm loving your artwork and the snail does kick ass.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

can you say SUPER STAR!!!!!!!! nice update doc! love love love this:


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

liking the tent decorations, very unique!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

OK Now are you READY?? i mean really ready.. do a  or
AND WATCH THIS IN FULL SCREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahah, now you can never say i never turned you on!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]O5GPO_EtU14[/youtube]


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

WHoa Whoa WHoa! DOC you changed your avatar! You had the same one since I came on RIU! It always messes with my head when someone changes it. BUT I LIKE THE NEW ONE TOO! I must say, your art is getting better by the day! I'm still waiting for you to finish the painting! ha. Congrats on the dehumidifier. Not sure what I'd do without one. AWESOME picture of Las and the leaf/celtic circle thingy looks almost like a cool logo or something. That one plant DOES look like lettuce or something! I've never seen a lady like that! PS......FLOWER TRAVELLIN BAND CAME!!!!!!! I've decided I really love Part 2! Those guys are so fuckin rad! I read about them and they are SUPER interesting like you said!

Howard, that joke was fucking hilarious! 

Stoner B, Fab, DST, Las, Wow, Lumi etc.......HIGH GUYS!!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA when you look away everrrythaaaaang gets all wavy gravyyyyyyy! WAHOOO!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

wow. that was pretty cool.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

bushybush said:


> WHoa Whoa WHoa! DOC you changed your avatar! You had the same one since I came on RIU! It always messes with my head when someone changes it. BUT I LIKE THE NEW ONE TOO! I must say, your art is getting better by the day! I'm still waiting for you to finish the painting! ha. Congrats on the dehumidifier. Not sure what I'd do without one. AWESOME picture of Las and the leaf/celtic circle thingy looks almost like a cool logo or something. That one plant DOES look like lettuce or something! I've never seen a lady like that! PS......FLOWER TRAVELLIN BAND CAME!!!!!!! I've decided I really love Part 2! Those guys are so fuckin rad! I read about them and they are SUPER interesting like you said!
> 
> Howard, that joke was fucking hilarious!
> 
> Stoner B, Fab, DST, Las, Wow, Lumi etc.......HIGH GUYS!!!


yeah , hi everyone.. HIGH GUYS!!!!!!!! high Bushy !!!!!!!!! Howards your soooo funny!!!!!!!
i like my avitar but its too dark... i need to retake it lighter..thanks Bushmaster!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

is that iron maiden?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

hahahah, your too much stonie.. i cant believe you knew that. you dawg.. you little metal head stoner chick.. you fuckin rock bitch!!!!!!!! you never sease to amaze me with your cultural brilliance... your one of the coolest chicks i know!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

hahahhaaaaaaaaa........i can't believe i rememberd that! its amazing the memories that ganja brings out.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahah, your too much stonie.. i cant believe you knew that. you dawg.. you little metal head stoner chick.. you fuckin rock bitch!!!!!!!! you never sease to amaze me with your cultural brilliance... your one of the coolest chicks i know!



Aww c'mon EVERYBODY knows EDDIE!!!!

Namaaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

hi lumi.. so i was thinkin about cha and the new moon and the magic .. howd it go?


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1533617
> 
> a one, a two, a three BONG Hits with some SUPER FRESH TRAINWRECKx3 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....good... just what the doc ordered!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1533618View attachment 1533614


Holly shit hon I am going to get my Rolling Stone mag and head the fuck over for some Trainwreck and some hash!  See ya soon! Looks amazing!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi lumi.. so i was thinkin about cha and the new moon and the magic .. howd it go?


we are waiting for them to peak above ground...fucking patience sux....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Holly shit hon I am going to get my Rolling Stone mag and head the fuck over for some Trainwreck and some hash!  See ya soon! Looks amazing!


you know your always welcomed howard.. and you better bring that sexy Shana chick with you. I wanna undress her and smoke her up!AND i know she could use a little Master Kush to light her fire even more!!lol


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Yow!!!!! It's getting erotic in here.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry they seem to go there everytime I show up......


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 5, 2011)

hehe....i will be the jam in the shana sandwich!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2011)

hey doc looks like ur gonna have a nice canopy of bud when ur done  cant wait 

cheers for the pic i've downloaded it and also nicked this one as an avatar for a week or so, "simple" i said, my new avatar is all i bloody ment u nutta hahahah. ur art is amazing and must take you some amounts time for all the detail, i'm really grateful, thanks mate  i'll be using it very soon


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you know your always welcomed howard.. and you better bring that sexy Shana chick with you. I wanna undress her and smoke her up!AND i know she could use a little Master Kush to light her fire even more!!lol


HEY NOW! LOL sounds like a date to me!  I must let you know though I am a married man! LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, this thread is "Swinging", lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 6, 2011)

swinging dingalinging................hahahhaaa


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

heard this groovy tune this morning, needed to throw a LOVE song into the mix here and this video fuckin KICKS ASS!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!

[youtube]xUXSahqVTJM[/youtube]


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 6, 2011)

Great song Doc! I need to work on my music library, get some of my old school music back.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heard this groovy tune this morning, needed to throw a LOVE song into the mix here and this video fuckin KICKS ASS!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!
> 
> [youtube]xUXSahqVTJM[/youtube]


"I just can't think of nothing else"

Awesome tune there sweetie...excellent taste....

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

YEEEEHAW!!!! That song is the JAM! Pure babymakin-sweatin-ass-slappin-hair-pullin-porno-filming music. 

bushy likey. 

I hope you all have a spectacular day friends. I went to an awesome restaurant last night that had a Louisiana Bluegrass band playing! The banjo and the slide guitar noodled their way up into my brain and layed eggs. Must find more Bluegrass. On a mission. 

And DOC! How you diggin your flower travellin record?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 6, 2011)

bushybush said:


> YEEEEHAW!!!! That song is the JAM! Pure babymakin-sweatin-ass-slappin-hair-pullin-porno-filming music.
> 
> bushy likey.
> 
> ...


dude! i love the way you talk, its like you crawled up in my brain. lol


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

I declare this week officially, "THE EROTIC EQUINOX".

Let's all put our humpers on thrust-mode and realllllllllly get it this week.

If you'll take notice, There is a joint before, during and after humpage. It's how I roll (pardon the pun)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

bushybush said:


> YEEEEHAW!!!! That song is the JAM! Pure babymakin-sweatin-ass-slappin-hair-pullin-porno-filming music.
> 
> bushy likey.
> 
> ...


hahaha.. bushy your very good at expressive verbal discriptions! and you always make me laugh, thanks dude!
I hope you have a wonderful day as well bushy. thats super cool your soul got taken away Louisiana style.. will you drop a dope ass Bluegrass tune in the mix here when you get a chance.. id love to hear some. 
Yeah, im diggin that flower travellin band. And the cool artwork in the CD as well.
Peace bro 


Stoner.Barbie said:


> dude! i love the way you talk, its like you crawled up in my brain. lol


hahahahah, trippy


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

Erotic Equinox, sounds good, but could someone tell my wifes company to let her out of her cell? otherwise it'll be Pam and her Five friends for me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I declare this week officially, "THE EROTIC EQUINOX".
> 
> Let's all put our humpers on thrust-mode and realllllllllly get it this week.
> 
> If you'll take notice, There is a joint before, during and after humpage. It's how I roll (pardon the pun)


 ahahah,,this one slipped by me ..hahahah... u crack me up bushy.. i wanna be smokin and tokin what ever your on right now buddy!!!!!!!!!!


DST said:


> Erotic Equinox, sounds good, but could someone tell my wifes company to let her out of her cell? otherwise it'll be Pam and her Five friends for me


haha, what funky bondage shit is going down at your pad DST? sounds like you have your hands full


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

ok so where's the eroticism....it is hot and highly humid...sweat pours from pores...she cries out....and as it slides deeper she........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

can u play it for me.. is the ELP?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

????? Emerson Lake and Palmer?? Sorry you lost my stoned ass....lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2011)

Illumination said:


> ok so where's the eroticism....it is hot and highly humid...sweat pours from pores...she cries out....and as it slides deeper she........


i though this might be from a song.. at first i thought, yeah.. Emerson, lake and palmer.. but maybe not.. hmmmm


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

Your avy has changed the 3 times I clicked on your thread today amber, lol, confusing the eff outta me!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 6, 2011)

Now that's my kinda music, great song doc.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i though this might be from a song.. at first i thought, yeah.. Emerson, lake and palmer.. but maybe not.. hmmmm


no sweety it was a start...a beginning...something that someone such as yourself should begin where it leaves off

"You were meant to be here....From the beginning" There's your ELP..."in a glaze of vaseline..." 

Namaste'

[video=youtube;yoxHGxQw9ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws&feature=related[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

ok u guys been yacking enough put up some bud porn already


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

fabfun said:


> ok u guys been yacking enough put up some bud porn already


ur mom makes bud porn!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

huh...............



HotPhyre said:


> ur mom makes bud porn!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

and your daddy makes gay porn
and your mom films it 
i dont even know u 
i was talking to my friends that are on this thread 
but i got other places i can go 




HotPhyre said:


> ur mom makes bud porn!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

fabfun said:


> and your daddy makes gay porn
> and your mom films it
> i dont even know u
> i was talking to my friends that are on this thread
> but i got other places i can go


It was a joke bud sorry to offend you, my "ur mom makes bud porn" wasnt meant to be threating in anyway, i also have friends on here and if you pissed in anyway throw it at me and not toss it on a thread.

it was really the first thing that came to my mind when i saw it, sorry dude.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

well then i was mistaken it was someone elses mom and dad 
no problem bro im just edgy lately





HotPhyre said:


> It was a joke bud sorry to offend you, my "ur mom makes bud porn" wasnt meant to be threating in anyway, i also have friends on here and if you pissed in anyway throw it at me and not toss it on a thread.
> 
> it was really the first thing that came to my mind when i saw it, sorry dude.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

now stop all the yacking and throw up some porn 



HotPhyre said:


> It was a joke bud sorry to offend you, my "ur mom makes bud porn" wasnt meant to be threating in anyway, i also have friends on here and if you pissed in anyway throw it at me and not toss it on a thread.
> 
> it was really the first thing that came to my mind when i saw it, sorry dude.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

i like plants


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well then i was mistaken it was someone elses mom and dad
> no problem bro im just edgy lately


Its cool, lol no worries 

do u have a grow? didnt see a link in ur sig, send it my way so i can check it out.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

next grow starts in 2 weeks last one is in my started threads called family group photo shot



HotPhyre said:


> Its cool, lol no worries
> 
> do u have a grow? didnt see a link in ur sig, send it my way so i can check it out.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

and im sorry i reacted i get trolled alot and hoped that after i posted u would clarify and glad u r friend not foe


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh i am friend usually to all, unless u knock on my plants lol.

cool well when u get it going ill check it for sure


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

sure i will send u link u got one cooking now ?
i want to see some plants on this thread it has turned into a talk and toke lmao
but it is good we talk and toke too keeps us peaceful and not so edgy



HotPhyre said:


> Oh i am friend usually to all, unless u knock on my plants lol.
> 
> cool well when u get it going ill check it for sure


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

ya its in my sig. this weekend the plants will look better that blue cheese and afrodite over the past couple of days is starting to get phat lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

Porn?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

thats what im talking about is that the cheese
what r the trics clear or 50/50 clear cloudy



HotPhyre said:


> Porn?
> 
> View attachment 1537095View attachment 1537096


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

fabfun said:


> thats what im talking about is that the cheese
> what r the trics clear or 50/50 clear cloudy


Well i checked the trics and there about 50/50 still think i got about 2 weeks hairs arent even dead and not even close to be swollen enough yet


----------



## fabfun (Apr 6, 2011)

man i seen cloudy a mile away that going to be some dank shit 



HotPhyre said:


> Well i checked the trics and there about 50/50 still think i got about 2 weeks hairs arent even dead and not even close to be swollen enough yet


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 6, 2011)

enough hoggin DOc's thread lol i cant wait to see some bud shots of her ladies now those look like there going to be some danky dank


----------



## smokebros (Apr 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Porn?
> 
> View attachment 1537095View attachment 1537096


How old is that? 4-5 weeks into flower? it put a smile on my face


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

well sadly no its not, its from seed and took about 25day to show sex 

they are 7.5weeks in today, that pic was at 6.3 weeks 

they are both a 8.5 weeks but i think there going to take 9.5


----------



## smokebros (Apr 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> well sadly no its not, its from seed and took about 25day to show sex
> 
> they are 7.5weeks in today, that pic was at 6.3 weeks
> 
> they are both a 8.5 weeks but i think there going to take 9.5


Worth the wait my friend, my guess was off I didnt look at that second picture well. the buds look a lot more filled in. 
what strain(s)??


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

that is Bigbuddah bluecheese, i have a afrodite (jack flash x hawaiian sativa) at the same day in flower.


----------



## smokebros (Apr 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> that is Bigbuddah bluecheese, i have a afrodite (jack flash x hawaiian sativa) at the same day in flower.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 7, 2011)

well maybe it will motivate her to put up some bud shots or something





HotPhyre said:


> enough hoggin DOc's thread lol i cant wait to see some bud shots of her ladies now those look like there going to be some danky dank


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Your avy has changed the 3 times I clicked on your thread today amber, lol, confusing the eff outta me!


hahahahahha...i was wondering if anyone noticed..im having a lot of fun with trying new avitrars.... i think i finally found the right one for me....can you tell who she is? lmfao.. one of my girls has her name.. i hope your good Wowzy.. 



Dropastone said:


> Now that's my kinda music, great song doc.


love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! hi dropa!!!!!!!


Illumination said:


> no sweety it was a start...a beginning...something that someone such as yourself should begin where it leaves off
> 
> "You were meant to be here....From the beginning" There's your ELP..."in a glaze of vaseline..."
> 
> ...


you read my mind Lumi... i love that song.. last night i was listening to that song and painting in my studio probebly about the time you posted it.. strong positive energy connection there dude..i dig it.. I hope your feeling well...thanks for playing it for me..


fabfun said:


> ok u guys been yacking enough put up some bud porn already


hahahaha, i know .. im a bud porn addict as well FAb... maybe i should search my old journal for some of my last SLH bud porn to fullfill some smoking hot desire here. Thanks Fab


HotPhyre said:


> ur mom makes bud porn!


hahahah your crazy!!!!!!


fabfun said:


> and your daddy makes gay porn
> and your mom films it
> i dont even know u
> i was talking to my friends that are on this thread
> but i got other places i can go


hahahahha, fab i appreciate your sensitivity.. your funny!!!!!


fabfun said:


> well then i was mistaken it was someone elses mom and dad
> no problem bro im just edgy lately


hahahah, are u all out of dope? hahaha, your not only senisitve but honest as well. I appreciate that FAB!!!!!!!!!!!


fabfun said:


> now stop all the yacking and throw up some porn


OK OK oK give me a few....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

hahahaha, ok ..... Thankyou Hottie for posting some bud porn for all of us.. I do have some new photos that i will throw up in a few...ha
you guys are super cool.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mb3iPP-tHdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related[/video]

As the ceiling flew away....the waiter brought a trail!!!

Good morning Ambs and everyone else!!!

Namaste'


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

:0 ahhh Avatar


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2011)

Is that the girl off the exorcist


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Is that the girl off the exorcist


I was so going to ask that but if its doc just trippin out on some crazy hash and fucking with a pic editor....hehe


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG i just had major flash backs from looking at your avatar. that movie scared the shit out of me. i love scary movies. as you know.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> OMG i just had major flash backs from looking at your avatar. that movie scared the shit out of me. i love scary movies. as you know.


[video=youtube;5BGDuADBHsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BGDuADBHsY[/video]

Scared??

Namaste'


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

Only a few of you peeps visit the 600 thread, so here's a little nug snippit from my post:
This is Deep Purple X Querkle (DPQ) X BX2 Cheese.


joyous colours of an inside out autumn


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

DST that looks amazing bro!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

Illumination said:


> [video=youtube;5BGDuADBHsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BGDuADBHsY[/video]
> 
> Scared??
> 
> Namaste'


no way! that rocked!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Is that the girl off the exorcist


HI silly Willy!!!!!!!!! yes it sur is!!!!! heheheheh,, wheres the evil smiley?


HotPhyre said:


> I was so going to ask that but if its doc just trippin out on some crazy hash and fucking with a pic editor....hehe


you know it bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 


Stoner.Barbie said:


> OMG i just had major flash backs from looking at your avatar. that movie scared the shit out of me. i love scary movies. as you know.


hahaha, evil, evil evil...666..little regan gets possessed!!!!!!!!!!!


DST said:


> Only a few of you peeps visit the 600 thread, so here's a little nug snippit from my post:
> This is Deep Purple X Querkle (DPQ) X BX2 Cheese.
> 
> 
> joyous colours of an inside out autumn


ahhhhahahhh, what a beautiful site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you always know how to make my knees weak with your sensual buddage DST.lol
and the 600 thread.. ive been looking for it for a while.. can you give me link.. ive been hitting everyones little litebulb but it dosent link to me to the club????
Hope your good DST!!!!!!!!!


HotPhyre said:


> DST that looks amazing bro!!!!!


DST ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!a top dawg on RIU!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks Hotphyre and Amber, the link to the club is in my sig where it say's ENTER, funnily enough, hehe....top dawg, more like smelly dawg, lol (another complaint from my non smoking wife, can you imagine! as he slopes off to roll up a quick one before she gets home from work, mwahahaha).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

HI eVERyone!!!!!! i hope your all having a bright sun shiney day!!!!!
Yesterday after the Turbo Lover was closed up tight for 9 hours i opened her up and 2 bugs flew out.. WHAT SHOULD I DO?
i am worried.. Last grow these thrips fucked everything up..
should I neem the plants or hang some tape?

In the pictures above I have my 2 baby ICU phototron plants.
Im not going to top Medusa, she was the runt.. 
But i am going to top my Auto Blue Iggy.. should I do it now???





MY BEAST .. snow white "Mortisa" she is really beautiful.. like a diamond in the sky

As of this morning.. Goup shot.. in the middle my auto Blue"LOULOU" is just one wild leafy bitch.. she is getting enormous. and is such an odd ball. 

and you better answer my questions or im going to spit up green vomit into your face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha. see ya round !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

don't top her now she's too big. you want to top the 4th set getting ready to come up on autos. just from experience. but hey, you could try it and see what happens. as far as the bugs go, you might just want to get some sand to put on top of the soil.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

Haha ya whenever i see bugs flying around i spray than 3 days i spray again and 3 days i spray again than wait a week and spray again lol.

thats what i do , but usually dont hit the plants hard more mist it lighty and spray the crap out of the soil and under the lower branches.

im bug free atm

what do you have to spray with?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

STonie, do you mean the little baby Auto in the first series of pictures is too big? or did you think i was referring to the middle huge one in the tent..? If so I didnt mean the big one, but the baby up in the first series of picture.. named Iggy.. sorry for the confusion.. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Haha ya whenever i see bugs flying around i spray than 3 days i spray again and 3 days i spray again than wait a week and spray again lol.
> 
> thats what i do , but usually dont hit the plants hard more mist it lighty and spray the crap out of the soil and under the lower branches.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply Hottie, i have some insecticical soap spray which i refuse to use cuz it does not work.. nothing else at the moment.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> STonie, do you mean the little baby Auto in the first series of pictures is too big? or did you think i was referring to the middle huge one in the tent..? If so I didnt mean the big one, but the baby up in the first series of picture.. named Iggy.. sorry for the confusion.. thanks for the reply.


oh ok. derrrr.... go ahead and do the little one.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 7, 2011)

soap spray huh, well i use a stuff called azatrol, its organic, kills everything in sight, and it safe to apply to buds like 3weeks before harvest.

Its pretty cheap (about 20 USD) also i bought a little bottle maybe 4 oz or so and has lasted me over a year. i would invest in some little bug be gone stuff!! 

IF not azatrol than a similar product your grow shop should be able to help.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

I have killed thrips before and spider mites (spint in het nederlandse) with combos of diatomaceous earth (on the soil and around the base of the trunk) and spray for the leaves, as well as Hot shot pest strips. The hot strips kill everything, but the gnats have eggs in the soil and they fly out, lay eggs and then die, and more grow, fly out, lay eggs and die. So the strips do kill them, but they keep going, I guess they have a short germination. They are not long term critters and live in the top of your soil and munch on your roots. If you grow organically these are generally inevitable from what I have seen, and that is in different countries, and going back 20 years (gnats will be here until the end I fear), and also in hydro. Sprays for killing mites and thrips tend not to kill the gnats ability to just keep flying around from time to time. Other solutions include thick mango juice in a cup with washing up liquid, sit that in the grow tent. Yellow fly catchy strip things, the ones I always end up with stuck to my arm (grrrr). Sand in the top of the soil (this is a good one). Or go and by something like Gnat Off, you get special solutions that do kill the eggs and larvae. Ok, now I am itching and need to have a bong, lol. Nighty night to you all, peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks D, im on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 7, 2011)

damn i get off here and u guys through up all kind of yummy bud wtf


----------



## smokebros (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread is soooo big lol! Hey doc, I'm liking the update from today. things are looking excellent


----------



## fabfun (Apr 7, 2011)

hey get a bunch of women together and there is bound to be a crowd



smokebros said:


> This thread is soooo big lol! Hey doc, I'm liking the update from today. things are looking excellent


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey get a bunch of women together and there is bound to be a crowd


Only if it is hot chicks! No crowd for piggies! LOL But on the net the Doc could be some 400 LB man for all we know. It's all good don't ruin the fantasy.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 7, 2011)

And now that I think about it I feel that we are going to need some naked pic's doc! Just so we know who we are talking to!  We don't need to see your face or anything due to the cops and shit but I think we need a naked layout in front of your plants! No photoshop!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 7, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> And now that I think about it *I feel that we are going to need some naked pic's doc! Just so we know who we are talking to!  We don't need to see your face or anything due to the cops and shit but I think we need a naked layout in front of your plants! No photoshop!*


We are waiting......

Namaste'


----------



## fabfun (Apr 7, 2011)

man shut up u just ruined it 
im going to kick rocks




Howard Stern said:


> Only if it is hot chicks! No crowd for piggies! LOL But on the net the Doc could be some 400 LB man for all we know. It's all good don't ruin the fantasy.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 7, 2011)

hey what would you do if it was a 400 lb dude and he posted his junk in his grow using it to hold one of his plants up thats top heavy?
would u say nice plant ?



Howard Stern said:


> Only if it is hot chicks! No crowd for piggies! LOL But on the net the Doc could be some 400 LB man for all we know. It's all good don't ruin the fantasy.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 7, 2011)

well i know im going to catch hell for this but i find that disrespectful




Howard Stern said:


> And now that I think about it I feel that we are going to need some naked pic's doc! Just so we know who we are talking to!  We don't need to see your face or anything due to the cops and shit but I think we need a naked layout in front of your plants! No photoshop!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Only if it is hot chicks! No crowd for piggies! LOL But on the net the Doc could be some 400 LB man for all we know. It's all good don't ruin the fantasy.


no way bro The Doc is HOT bro  hahahaha


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

hey las strangerez, lol. long time no hearez holmez, all I seem to get from you these day's is spam email telling me how I can earn thousands online, j/k. But I did get an email saying, hey DST, blah blah, check this link! lol. Stay t'internet safe bru!

peace, DST



las fingerez said:


> no way bro The Doc is HOT bro  hahahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 8, 2011)

apriciate that bro  bloody hotmail was hacked wasnt it and i had numbers in my password clever little gits these days.

yeah aint been about much latley bro, harvested the headband at the weekend, been meaning to send u a pm but i think u know how it is after the 'band....  bro what a serious smoke i'm loving it, i can feel the cerebral "headband" just a slight tightening across the forehead its mint bro  love the buzz to, really euphoric  really cool taste to but i'm gonna put a few grams away to sample when cured properly, tastes ok now though to be fair 

anyways off 2 re-pot and have a re-gig in the tent will be back later on my thread for an update, providing i dont smoke to much g-bomb and headband today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

righty one thread were doing ass avatars one were trying to get pics of our ladies up there and docs thread they're calling for full frontal nudes. it must be summer


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Only if it is hot chicks! No crowd for piggies! LOL But on the net the Doc could be some 400 LB man for all we know. It's all good don't ruin the fantasy.


Oh my god. I just pissed myself a bit. I didn't know I could laugh that hard so early in the morning.

And yeah, please don't ruin the fantasy. In my mind, The Doctor is one hot love-biscuit! Same goes for Stoner Barbie. Bushy can be the banana in that peanut butter sammich!

Ha. What is wrong with all of us this week?..............

OH YEAH MOTHERFUCKERS! BECAUSE IT'S THE "EROTIC EQUINOX"! I've been doing my part and really plowin the missus this week. I hope DST got his lady outta the office for a nice shaggyshag.

Just harversted a Purple OG, a pure power plant, and a p-91. Scissor hash morning  The querkles are about half way done and staring to STINK. Smells like trainwreck to me right now. hmmmmmmm.

DOC!!!! Let's toke.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;C19gisGTmG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C19gisGTmG0&feature=related[/video]


Good morn all.....

I know for a fact that SB it oh so hot

And Ambs just reeks with sultry dripping sexy trichomes

So as the song said..."Hey DOC GIVE US A SHOT!!!"

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

WHATTTT? I wanna see stoner Barb! Lucky Lumi!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey yall want to talk about seeing some nude pics why don't you lead by example and post some of yourselves??


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, hold on....I have to oil myself up first. I want the lighting to really make my nips pop.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 8, 2011)

*rotflmfao!!!!*


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 8, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Ok, hold on....I've to oil myself up first. I want the lighting to really make my nips pop.


 nice but yeah sure none of you men would even think about posting a true pic of yourself for everyone to see and even if ya posted a pic I'm sure it'd be a googled one haha its happened before


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh. i totally would. I'm kind of an exhibitionist. The Doc knows......


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 8, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Oh. i totally would. I'm kind of an exhibitionist. The Doc knows......


Oh sure you say that yet I still see no pics..actions speak louder than words..haha its funny yall are damn near drooling over yourselves to see doc and barbie (some probably at a the mere thought) but now nobody but you bushy seems to be willing to make it fair so to speak...funny was talking with someone about the cockwars days here it started pretty much from a thread like this.. Turned into some tasteful nude art but was don't away with because of people being degrading...


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

Honestly, I'm sure both SB and Doc are very beautiful women, but no, I am not drooling over the thought of getting to see a picture of them. I have a very real bushwoman I live with who is the bombdizzle. We tend to make jokeyjokes in this thread. Lots of sarcasm and plain silliness. This week is the erotic equinox. It's why we're all so RAAAANDY. I would not put my picture up on a weed growing site, cause well.....I just don't roll like that.

No Doc today?!?!?!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 8, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Honestly, I'm sure both SB and Doc are very beautiful women, but no, I am not drooling over the thought of getting to see a picture of them. I have a very real bushwoman I live with who is the bombdizzle. We tend to make jokeyjokes in this thread. Lots of sarcasm and plain silliness. This week is the erotic equinox. It's why we're all so RAAAANDY. I would not put my picture up on a weed growing site, cause well.....I just don't roll like that.
> 
> No Doc today?!?!?!
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I kinda gather the sarcasm  I was more being a smartass...the women on this site can get a ton of shit why can't we dish a bit back? And I agree where is doc haven't talked to her in awhile..


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

You can dish it all you like! 

I can dish it, but I can take it too. haha

The women on this site kick ass. They are pretty much my only friends on here. Plus a few real cool smooth cats like Howard, Las, DST, Lumi and Don

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend! I am about to pop open a delicious sour ale. Cheers!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

Bushy, you need to come to Amsterdam for a drinking session. I reckon we could get Bushy up in here naked no problem after a few sour ales, lol. I will re-itterate, one of the finds of the decade for me has been the "Beer Temple" in Amsterdam. Man this place has over 30 ales on tap, and hundred imported bottles. The tap ales are also imported. I was speaking to the barman about them. They are kept in a chill chain procedure right from when they leave the breweries in the US, kept chilled on the flights, the only time it is not kept at that constant temperature is when they are moved from Schiphol airport to the pub! Man they are just so delicious. There is a really strong one at 17.5% which you basically get a port glass size measure. Creamy, smooth beer at 17.5%, quite sickly though and a very similar texture to Port....ok, it's not even 8 in the morning and I feel like an IPA,,,aaaagh.







bushybush said:


> You can dish it all you like!
> 
> I can dish it, but I can take it too. haha
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 9, 2011)

i think i'd be brave enough to pm hahaha, no chaps ur not seeing my old boy, ladies only hahahah 

no Doc friday  hope she's ok? guess we will catch up with her monday with her new scrog screens with a bit of luck 

I have seen a pic of the doc by the way and she is a very atractive lady  she also tells me that SB is beautiful, i'm not sure how much more proof u need than that lmao  hahahaha

oh and kiki007 is pretty hot 2 (god bless) lmao  hahaha


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm as ugly as sin...warts 'n' all!!! And I got a bandy knee, arthritis, and a bad habit of smoking all the weed! I have quite long attractive fingers though. lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;LDA-S6xsSo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDA-S6xsSo8[/video]
Hope all is well my dear sweet friend...

Namaste'


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 9, 2011)

the doc does not come on sat and sund.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 9, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> the doc does not come on sat and sund.



apparently that is Friday as well....lol

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (Apr 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Bushy, you need to come to Amsterdam for a drinking session. I reckon we could get Bushy up in here naked no problem after a few sour ales, lol. I will re-itterate, one of the finds of the decade for me has been the "Beer Temple" in Amsterdam. Man this place has over 30 ales on tap, and hundred imported bottles. The tap ales are also imported. I was speaking to the barman about them. They are kept in a chill chain procedure right from when they leave the breweries in the US, kept chilled on the flights, the only time it is not kept at that constant temperature is when they are moved from Schiphol airport to the pub! Man they are just so delicious. There is a really strong one at 17.5% which you basically get a port glass size measure. Creamy, smooth beer at 17.5%, quite sickly though and a very similar texture to Port....ok, it's not even 8 in the morning and I feel like an IPA,,,aaaagh.


You better be careful with those invitations D! You just might find a wild bushman roaming the streets of Amsterdam, with a belly full of creamy, smooth 17.5% ready to smoke all your weed up (I have that habit too)

bout to crack this IPA wide open!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> I kinda gather the sarcasm  I was more being a smartass...the women on this site can get a ton of shit why can't we dish a bit back? And I agree where is doc haven't talked to her in awhile..


Is that you in the avatar? That's a good looking girl right there.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i think i'd be brave enough to pm hahaha, no chaps ur not seeing my old boy, ladies only hahahah
> 
> no Doc friday  hope she's ok? guess we will catch up with her monday with her new scrog screens with a bit of luck
> 
> ...


They're all angels mate.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 11, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Is that you in the avatar? That's a good looking girl right there.


Yep that's me and thanks also your right all the chickys here are angels


----------



## fabfun (Apr 11, 2011)

till you piss them off then they are 



rene112388 said:


> Yep that's me and thanks also your right all the chickys here are angels


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

is that chicky's or sheila's? or am I way off mark with WA (western australia)? Only reason I say is that my Dad lives in WA now with his sheila and new son markII (god love the little fella, he's being turned into a Conservative in front of my very eyes).


----------



## fabfun (Apr 11, 2011)

for her it is washington wa



DST said:


> is that chicky's or sheila's? or am I way off mark with WA (western australia)? Only reason I say is that my Dad lives in WA now with his sheila and new son markII (god love the little fella, he's being turned into a Conservative in front of my very eyes).


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

"her" being the cat's mother, lol.

Did anyone else ever get that from their Mum when they were small. "Who's she, the cat's mother?" 

I think I have even used it in my years of going grey.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah D, my mum said that all the time..lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah D, my mum said that all the time..lol


(((((((((DOC))))))))))))) you okay sweet pea? i hope that everything is all right. we love you and bow down to your positivity! without you spreading your joy here at RIU people and plants alike would be sad.........

chat at cha laters chica! mmuah!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> (((((((((DOC))))))))))))) you okay sweet pea? i hope that everything is all right. we love you and bow down to your positivity! without you spreading your joy here at RIU people and plants alike would be sad.........
> 
> chat at cha laters chica! mmuah!!!!!


ahhhh, stonie, thats so sweet.. thank u ...lol
Im fine.. just took a long weekend off.. and i feel the same about you as well. YOu always make me laugh and smile and i cant imaging what this place would be like without you!!!!!!!
I hope that things are going smoothly for you during your difficult transition!!!!
I have something special for you today in my update.. so stay tuned!!!!!!
Luv, Amber


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> (((((((((DOC))))))))))))) you okay sweet pea? i hope that everything is all right. we love you and bow down to your positivity! without you spreading your joy here at RIU people and plants alike would be sad.........
> 
> chat at cha laters chica! mmuah!!!!!


 Mad chaos ensues on the days of Saturday and Sunday here on RIU without the doc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

hahaha,mane, your crazy!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

i almost didnt make it back... SAt.. i ate 3 choch chip cookies with hash and almost died!!!!!!! i think im allergic!!!
puked all night.. bad scene..


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i almost didnt make it back... SAt.. i ate 3 choch chip cookies with hash and almost died!!!!!!! i think im allergic!!!
> puked all night.. bad scene..


Awe well that's just no good! Glad your back now!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

boo shitty about the bad experience Doc, my girl gets sick on edibles also, they are unpredictable lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;j_hcBNlJSxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_hcBNlJSxw[/video]

Hope it helps...missed ya.....

One Love

Namaste'


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i almost didnt make it back... SAt.. i ate 3 choch chip cookies with hash and almost died!!!!!!! i think im allergic!!!
> puked all night.. bad scene..


Fuck that sucks hon! I get busy as hell on the weekends too, family and plants get a lil overwhelming sometimes and throw a house on top of that and you can get a lil to busy for RIU sometimes. It is good to take a lil break sometimes, but pukeing isn't realy a break. Hope you are better now hon! I could stand to puke a lil maybe loose a lil weight off my fat ass!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fuck that sucks hon! I get busy as hell on the weekends too, family and plants get a lil overwhelming sometimes and throw a house on top of that and you can get a lil to busy for RIU sometimes. It is good to take a lil break sometimes, but pukeing isn't realy a break. Hope you are better now hon! I could stand to puke a lil maybe loose a lil weight off my fat ass!


it was so horrible Howard.. i thought i was going to have to check myself into an INSANE asylum... i could not function at all. I never realize eating hash could make you have such a bad trip.. .what a bummer. i dont think i lost weight..lol.. hahaha.. i dont really worry about that.
yeah.. i have so much going on in my life... work, house, all the fuckin bullshit that goes with life.. and working.. well that takes huge chunks of my life away. Working FT and having a garden ... sometimes it gets overwhelming. Thank god i dont have kids.... then i would have no life at all.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it was so horrible Howard.. i thought i was going to have to check myself into an INSANE asylum... i could not function at all. I never realize eating hash could make you have such a bad trip.. .what a bummer. i dont think i lost weight..lol.. hahaha.. i dont really worry about that.
> yeah.. i have so much going on in my life... work, house, all the fuckin bullshit that goes with life.. and working.. well that takes huge chunks of my life away. Working FT and having a garden ... sometimes it gets overwhelming. Thank god i dont have kids.... then i would have no life at all.


My lil garden is my FT Job!  I can't imagine haveing a job right now! There is no way I could keep up on my plants and work a 40hr a week job. On top of that the kids? No way, I like my stay at home job, I can keep my house clean and dinner ready when the wife gets home. It is cool having nice dinners instead of rushing around trying to put something together quickly. Tonight we are having some Gyros! I have been to Eroupe and when they make theirs they put Fries in them. It has to be the best fucking thing in the world! Man I love those. I finaly found a good recipie for Gyros, not as good as the ones over there but damn close! Sure as hell beats Hamberger helper!  Eating MJ has a totaly different effect Doc, maybe the butter was to strong? I had a 1/4 cookie that I had made and I was high as fuck! LOL I was on the internet trying to find ways to come down! Not too much fun to me so I stick with smoking, it gets the job done. Glad ya feel better Doc.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 11, 2011)

better send them to me so i can test them



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i almost didnt make it back... SAt.. i ate 3 choch chip cookies with hash and almost died!!!!!!! i think im allergic!!!
> puked all night.. bad scene..


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> better send them to me so i can test them


Yes please forward them to me and I promise I wont get sick!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> My lil garden is my FT Job!  I can't imagine haveing a job right now! There is no way I could keep up on my plants and work a 40hr a week job. On top of that the kids? No way, I like my stay at home job, I can keep my house clean and dinner ready when the wife gets home. It is cool having nice dinners instead of rushing around trying to put something together quickly. Tonight we are having some Gyros! I have been to Eroupe and when they make theirs they put Fries in them. It has to be the best fucking thing in the world! Man I love those. I finaly found a good recipie for Gyros, not as good as the ones over there but damn close! Sure as hell beats Hamberger helper!  Eating MJ has a totaly different effect Doc, maybe the butter was to strong? I had a 1/4 cookie that I had made and I was high as fuck! LOL I was on the internet trying to find ways to come down! Not too much fun to me so I stick with smoking, it gets the job done. Glad ya feel better Doc.


Hahaha, your hysterical Howard.. looking on the internet on how to come down!!!!!!! Classic...
Ok dude,, now this might be the BIG difference with how i doped my cookies.. 
If you recall in an update i had last week.. i showed a couple bags of hash. 
Well I took 2 of my biggest chucks of the White Widow and sprinkled the HASH into the cookies and then cooked them. all the cookies had equal amount of sprinkeld Hash in them??? I ate 3 very fast and even burned the roof of my mouth. I almost passed out at several points. I tried very hard to watch Cheech and Chongs.. up in smoke... but when the part comes on with Cheech interviewing Chong on the talk show i couldnt even look at screen.(TOTALLY TRIPPY PART) I was unable to make my body move because the dizziness was so intense. worst trip of my life.
anyway.. thank goodness its over. 
Your making me hungry talking about your chefery skills.. good for you.. your wifes a lucky lady!!!!!!!! 




fabfun said:


> better send them to me so i can test them


hahah, nice one fab.. all gone.. 


Illumination said:


> Yes please forward them to me and I promise I wont get sick!!!!


hahaha, next time for sure LUMI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey doc have you ever made butter with your trim? It's really easy in a crock pot, maybe try that next time. Here is the link for the best Gyro recipie that I have found. Only difference that I do is add fries on top and a lil grated cheese, cheese makes everything better. Also I don't do that whole brick on top shit I just put the lamb in a meatloaf pan and cook till right temp. You gotta try it doc they are fucking bomb! Oh and they are crazy good when you are baked!!! 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/gyro-meat-with-tzatziki-sauce-recipe/index.html

Oh and for the sauce you can get strained yogert at the store, it will help with the prep of the Tsatziki sauce prep.

OK I am now the gayest grower on RIU! LOL shareing recipies!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey doc have you ever made butter with your trim? It's really easy in a crock pot, maybe try that next time. Here is the link for the best Gyro recipie that I have found. Only difference that I do is add fries on top and a lil grated cheese, cheese makes everything better. Also I don't do that whole brick on top shit I just put the lamb in a meatloaf pan and cook till right temp. You gotta try it doc they are fucking bomb! Oh and they are crazy good when you are baked!!!
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/gyro-meat-with-tzatziki-sauce-recipe/index.html
> 
> ...


Howard gay or not you rock!!! I love gyros and will use this very soon..thanx

Namaste'


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Howard gay or not you rock!!! I love gyros and will use this very soon..thanx
> 
> Namaste'


Dude you will not fucking regret it! If you add my changes you will try to eat two but there is no way! Let me know how ya liked them please!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

HI Everyone!!!! i hope you all have a wonderful week.. 
so i noticed a few bugs in the Turbo Lover last week and went out on a mission to supply myself with an arsenol to destroy the Fuckers.. so i got all of these things.. 

I foliar sprayed all my ladies with AzaMax (thanks Hot Phyre for the suggestion) 
I hung traps of the tent walls. I made a mix of thick Mango Juice with dish soap mixed in.(thanks DST)
After all of this I have not seen a single bug.. were they subliminaly killed? they are no where to be found.. well at least im prepared now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im feeding BIOBizz grow 4ml per gallon with some eArth Juice 1/2 teaspoon. 

a new 4 month dry erase organizational calander.. fuckin love this purchase!!!!!






I got this trellis netting for when the ladies get bigger.. Is this the correct stuff Las?



My buddy Stoner BArbie came to visit me this weekend..lol... we had so much fun playing in the garden. After a couple hash cookies she went wild and started doing some YOGA moves!!!!!!!!!!!lmao
She was so high she ended up crawlilng into this Auto Blueberrys pot and fell asleep..

2 of my 3 Super Lemon Haze girlies.... 





This is my MONSTER right now.. Snow white.. "Mortisha" some of her bottom leaves turned yellow and fell off. I bumbed her up with some Nute power. I think the bug spray might have caused this yellowing?? i did notice improve green color after feeding with some extra Bio bizz grow.. 



The yellow leaves on Mortisha

On the right My Super Lemon Haze and to the left my Snow white "Elvira". Elvira has made quite a come back. she was the mulitlated with a fan just a couple weeks ago.. man, you would never tell now.. SHES BEaUTIFUL!!!!!!!





I transplanted my 2 babies out of the PHOTOTRON and now they are all in the tent!
to the left Auto Blue.."Iggy" i accidently decapitated of one of her top leaves moving her out of the PHOTOtron To the right is another Super Lemon Haze, "MEDUSA" the runt .. GG13 was right.. shes special.. her leaves are really interesting.. they have pointy shark like teeth to them!!!!!!!!
I fimmed my Auto Blue.. iggy!!!!!




GROUP shot!!!!!!!!!






Peace everyone!!!!!!!!!!! happy gardening


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey doc have you ever made butter with your trim? It's really easy in a crock pot, maybe try that next time. Here is the link for the best Gyro recipie that I have found. Only difference that I do is add fries on top and a lil grated cheese, cheese makes everything better. Also I don't do that whole brick on top shit I just put the lamb in a meatloaf pan and cook till right temp. You gotta try it doc they are fucking bomb! Oh and they are crazy good when you are baked!!!
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/gyro-meat-with-tzatziki-sauce-recipe/index.html
> 
> ...


haha, cool Howard.. i just printed this out.. now i will pass it to my husband to attempt to make. lmfao.. and see what he comes up with. hahah
i gave him Stoner Barbies recipe that she posted last week and told him to please.. be creative.. make me this.. well a week passes and one night this wierd shit shows up on my plate.. Hes like this is that dish Stoner Barbie gave you for me to make.. 
WHAT a FUCKIN JOKE!!
he bought some frozed meat and vegtable shit dish and tried to pass it off on me!!!!!!!!!! it was so fuckin gross . every piece of meat was like leather. I would try to chew every piece but had to spit them all out!!!!!!! what a fuckin joker.. lucky i have a good sence of humor or he would be dead meat himself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

wow, that sounds like the bad trip my wife had. it was my birthday and we had a bbq (braai) and a load of my friends had flown over from scotland (including our old hippy cooking buddy) he brought a load of cookies with him (he's the guy who told me about the clarified butter/ghee) Anyway, everyone takes a cookie, a friend of mine from Amsterdam, my wife, all the lads from Scotland (of course) and another guy who was there with his wife who worked with my better half. Anyway, within an hour, everyone who wasn't Scottish started loosing it. It was a night of uncontrolable laughter, laughter to the point of it being too sore and you just wanting to stop laughing. What a buzz we had. the downer being me having to nurse my puking wife who sat in the toilet head against the pan asking...when will it go away? the womens husband from my wifes work was on the floor groaning, my mate from amsterdam (who doesn't smoke, and hadn't for some time) was in my bedroom getting all confused and freaked out and worrying about his daughter, and asking himself why he was like that (he was fukko'd) Sheesh I have never seen so many people in a mess. Nice birthday! lmfao.

Anyway, my wife won't touch anything MJ related at all now!! I love edibles and will quite happily join fabfun and lumi as testers!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it was so horrible Howard.. i thought i was going to have to check myself into an INSANE asylum... i could not function at all. I never realize eating hash could make you have such a bad trip.. .what a bummer. i dont think i lost weight..lol.. hahaha.. i dont really worry about that.
> yeah.. i have so much going on in my life... work, house, all the fuckin bullshit that goes with life.. and working.. well that takes huge chunks of my life away. Working FT and having a garden ... sometimes it gets overwhelming. Thank god i dont have kids.... then i would have no life at all.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, cool Howard.. i just printed this out.. now i will pass it to my husband to attempt to make. lmfao.. and see what he comes up with. hahah
> i gave him Stoner Barbies recipe that she posted last week and told him to please.. be creative.. make me this.. well a week passes and one night this wierd shit shows up on my plate.. Hes like this is that dish Stoner Barbie gave you for me to make..
> WHAT a FUCKIN JOKE!!
> he bought some frozed meat and vegtable shit dish and tried to pass it off on me!!!!!!!!!! it was so fuckin gross . every piece of meat was like leather. I would try to chew every piece but had to spit them all out!!!!!!! what a fuckin joker.. lucky i have a good sence of humor or he would be dead meat himself!!!!!!!!!!


lmao that me giggle doc, giving your hubby a hardtime for his cooking skills lolol 

and the ''what a fucking joker'' line with all the swearing your almost english doc sounding like that lol


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

BIG GROUP SHOT PIC...
does anyone else experience this, when i click on thumbnails, I get to about the 3rd or 4th one, and then it just idles...snooze. So I have to close and then reopen the pics...anyhoo, bump!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy gardening


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> wow, that sounds like the bad trip my wife had. it was my birthday and we had a bbq (braai) and a load of my friends had flown over from scotland (including our old hippy cooking buddy) he brought a load of cookies with him (he's the guy who told me about the clarified butter/ghee) Anyway, everyone takes a cookie, a friend of mine from Amsterdam, my wife, all the lads from Scotland (of course) and another guy who was there with his wife who worked with my better half. Anyway, within an hour, everyone who wasn't Scottish started loosing it. It was a night of uncontrolable laughter, laughter to the point of it being too sore and you just wanting to stop laughing. What a buzz we had. the downer being me having to nurse my puking wife who sat in the toilet head against the pan asking...when will it go away? the womens husband from my wifes work was on the floor groaning, my mate from amsterdam (who doesn't smoke, and hadn't for some time) was in my bedroom getting all confused and freaked out and worrying about his daughter, and asking himself why he was like that (he was fukko'd) Sheesh I have never seen so many people in a mess. Nice birthday! lmfao.
> 
> Anyway, my wife won't touch anything MJ related at all now!! I love edibles and will quite happily join fabfun and lumi as testers!!


hahah, thats fucked DST.. i havent smoked anything since the "incident" im kinda scared..I wonder why eating hash has such a strange effect.?. i smoked a lot of the hash the same day i ate it and had no ill effect whatsoever.. Im still going to try the canna butter eventually to see if i can handle it. It might just be because it was straight up already rocked out hash.. But I probebly should just stick to smoking the shit though.. .lol


sambo020482 said:


> lmao that me giggle doc, giving your hubby a hardtime for his cooking skills lolol
> 
> and the ''what a fucking joker'' line with all the swearing your almost english doc sounding like that lol


hahah, ive got some serious english roots.. believe it or not.. that might be why.. hope your good SAMBO!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, cool Howard.. i just printed this out.. now i will pass it to my husband to attempt to make. lmfao.. and see what he comes up with. hahah
> i gave him Stoner Barbies recipe that she posted last week and told him to please.. be creative.. make me this.. well a week passes and one night this wierd shit shows up on my plate.. Hes like this is that dish Stoner Barbie gave you for me to make..
> WHAT a FUCKIN JOKE!!
> he bought some frozed meat and vegtable shit dish and tried to pass it off on me!!!!!!!!!! it was so fuckin gross . every piece of meat was like leather. I would try to chew every piece but had to spit them all out!!!!!!! what a fuckin joker.. lucky i have a good sence of humor or he would be dead meat himself!!!!!!!!!!


you are not the cook in the house Doc? It isn't that hard to make just make sure you get the yogert in the store that is pre strained or you have to strain that shit in the fridge for two hours! Other than that is is simple, also like I said don't use the brick on the top at the end. From there you should be fine.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 11, 2011)

is it just today others having hard time with viewing pics wont flip pages and stuff



DST said:


> BIG GROUP SHOT PIC...
> does anyone else experience this, when i click on thumbnails, I get to about the 3rd or 4th one, and then it just idles...snooze. So I have to close and then reopen the pics...anyhoo, bump!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> BIG GROUP SHOT PIC...
> does anyone else experience this, when i click on thumbnails, I get to about the 3rd or 4th one, and then it just idles...snooze. So I have to close and then reopen the pics...anyhoo, bump!


hey buddy!!!!!! im not sure what youz talkinz abouz.. but can you help me with a picture question anyway.. I would like my images to be large when i post them, like you and las post .. how do you make them so big..? when i insert my images then always come out in those small squares.. thanks D


Howard Stern said:


> you are not the cook in the house Doc? It isn't that hard to make just make sure you get the yogert in the store that is pre strained or you have to strain that shit in the fridge for two hours! Other than that is is simple, also like I said don't use the brick on the top at the end. From there you should be fine.


hell no im not the cook.. and things are progressively getting worse in the kitchen. I get the same fuckin dish everynight.... chicken , broccolli and small red potatoes. or spigetti.. i cant take it much longer. Its the chicken i cant stand anymore.. same thing last night. I could only take about 4 forkfulls and then was repulsed and ate an icecream cone. haha.. im goint to try to focus on making eating more enjoyable in the near future. thanks for the recipes, keep them coming.. the simpler the better!!!


fabfun said:


> is it just today others having hard time with viewing pics wont flip pages and stuff


havent tried yet.. hahahaha.. i just saw your location...lmfao.. your fuckin hysterical FABFUN.. did you catch that cute turtle yet? i couldnt even open that you tube video Lumi posted.. i bet they killed the turltle.. thats sad... I once saw a Bear Grylls show where he ate a turtle. He had a hell of a time cracking the shell..lol..


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 12, 2011)

aww sucks to eat the same bland shit on the regular, I used to hate it, so I had to learn how to cook since my ol' lady isn't so savvy at it.
nothing fancy, Baked salmon with vinaigrette, baked potato, and string beans is my fav . cooking can be fun at times


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

hey mane, that sounds delicious.. thats what i need just some more simple recipes to add to the mix.. I fuckin hate grocery shopping with a passion.. i have serious anxiety issues waiting in the line to check out. I dont belong in this slowwww paced place i live... it drive my NUTS!!!!!!!! its like they are freakin retarded or something.. a shopping expereince here where i live takes about 20 minutes where on the east coast it would take 3 minutes.. same with fast food... here it takes 15 minutes on the east coast it takes 1 minute...lmfao i really need to move...lol..


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

G'Morning my fellow tokesters! DOC! So sorry to hear about your Hash Hell. That really sucks. When concentrated; especially in edibles, this herb we know and love can be QUITE POWERFUL! I bet you woulda been fine with 1 cookie, but I think 3 hash cookies would send any of us to the moon! Or pluto. Glad to hear you're feeling better. Girls are lloking good Ambo! That autoblue is a trip! I put on my benefit for Japan on Saturday. We played and my friend did live painting and we had a blunt raffle and all sorts of fun shenanigans. We raised 500 dollars to send to the Red Cross. I feel very good about it and am still feeling the high from it! Giiiiiirl, I hate shopping too! I have straight up anxiety attacks! hahaha. What's with fools moving so slow?!?! I always think, "You might not have anything else to do today, BUT I SURE DO. MOVE IT!" HA. If I didn't smoke copious amounts of doobie, I would probably stangle someone in the grocery store. Shit, I need a bongosaurus right now just thinking about it!


And yes, please tell how to make our pics "mega-size". I hate those thumbnails too! 

Howard, your recipes are extremely homosexual. Ha. Kidding. I think it's funny that you laugh about it. I'm getting everything today to make your gyros  This bushman has a giant folder dedicated to recipes! How fruity is THAT? The gyro one is going in! (with fries and cheese OF COURSE). Cheese makes EVERYTHING better. Everything. Sounds like a california burrito, except greek. I'll meet you at Taco Bell holmes, value meal's on me.

Last night I made Polynesian chicken, curry cous-cous and a bake-a-potato. I think we might have to start a cooking thread. Martha "Bushybush" Stewart up in here!

Sorry for the rambles Doc, but I'm feelin goooooood today!


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 12, 2011)

*I found you, glad that I did. You have a great setup and some nice looking plants. I just went through the entire thread so now I am caught up. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your lovely MJ garden.*


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey mane, that sounds delicious.. thats what i need just some more simple recipes to add to the mix.. I fuckin hate grocery shopping with a passion.. i have serious anxiety issues waiting in the line to check out. I dont belong in this slowwww paced place i live... it drive my NUTS!!!!!!!! its like they are freakin retarded or something.. a shopping expereince here where i live takes about 20 minutes where on the east coast it would take 3 minutes.. same with fast food... here it takes 15 minutes on the east coast it takes 1 minute...lmfao i really need to move...lol..


Man you sound like me Doc! I fucking hate being in public! Everyone that goes with me says I walk to fast, I just hate being around other people and I really hate crowds! Now when I do the grocerie shopping I will actuly run my cart into other peoples when they are just standing around BS'n! LOL A friend told me to get some real expensive shit and when someone just leaves their cart in the middle of the isle all in the way just throw some expensive shit in their cart!!!! LOL Haven't done that one yet.

Oh and Bushy I have a folder for the recipies also! We have them sorted by meat type, I am a very organized person OCD type person. I have an appt with a crazy doctor the 28th of this month so maybe they will help me out, hopefully they don't fucking throw a straight jacket on me!  

I will also look through all my Recipies Doc and PM you the good easy ones! They take a lil work but god damn are they worth it! I inhailed a Gyro last night after smoking some bubba! That thing was fucking sooooooo good! I was fucking ripped off my ass and it was a huge Gyro and I was sad when it was gone! LOL


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 12, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> aww sucks to eat the same bland shit on the regular, I used to hate it, so I had to learn how to cook since my ol' lady isn't so savvy at it.
> nothing fancy, Baked salmon with vinaigrette, baked potato, and string beans is my fav . cooking can be fun at times


Mmmm mane that salmon sounds good.. I got a nice little recipe for some pastacio crusted salmon with some purchutto wrapped asparagus its amazing and simple really...hey amber sorry to hear it all chicken for you I had the same problem with the ex he wouldn't allow me to eat anything else so I found a shit ton of ways to tolerate chicken  super easy too girl we should get you cooking I have tons of quick easy recipes...


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> And yes, please tell how to make our pics "mega-size". I hate those thumbnails too!


After you upload your pic's to the computer before you post the reply hover your mouse of the pic and click on the lil pencil icon that pops up in the top left corner of the pic. Then choose the box that says full size for the pic. like this


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

HAHAHAH. Thanks Howard. I swear I'm gonna do that "expensive drop-off" into some jerks cart! My girl got mad at me last night because I didn't want to "wander around Walgreen's". 

"I'm not sure what I need, but if I wander around long enough I'm sure I'll find some stuff."........................................WHAT?!?!?!

I HATE DRUG/GROCERY STORES!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> G'Morning my fellow tokesters! DOC! So sorry to hear about your Hash Hell. That really sucks. When concentrated; especially in edibles, this herb we know and love can be QUITE POWERFUL! I bet you woulda been fine with 1 cookie, but I think 3 hash cookies would send any of us to the moon! Or pluto. Glad to hear you're feeling better. Girls are lloking good Ambo! That autoblue is a trip! I put on my benefit for Japan on Saturday. We played and my friend did live painting and we had a blunt raffle and all sorts of fun shenanigans. We raised 500 dollars to send to the Red Cross. I feel very good about it and am still feeling the high from it! Giiiiiirl, I hate shopping too! I have straight up anxiety attacks! hahaha. What's with fools moving so slow?!?! I always think, "You might not have anything else to do today, BUT I SURE DO. MOVE IT!" HA. If I didn't smoke copious amounts of doobie, I would probably stangle someone in the grocery store. Shit, I need a bongosaurus right now just thinking about it!
> 
> 
> And yes, please tell how to make our pics "mega-size". I hate those thumbnails too!
> ...


 oh bushy, you are so funny, crack me up dude!!!!!!! i like when you ramble.. its ok.. dont hold back.. lol.. it sound like you, me and howard have a lot of the same anxiety issues.. hahaha.. watch out.. 


MsBBB said:


> *I found you, glad that I did. You have a great setup and some nice looking plants. I just went through the entire thread so now I am caught up. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your lovely MJ garden.*


 Hi MsBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to my journal.. you actually read this hole journal? hahah, wow, thanks, that was really cool of you! i hope you liked it so far..you probebly needed to toke up after that.. Thanks for the compliment on my garden. I have a had a lot of help from my friends and wouldnt have been able to do any of this with out them!!!!! Im really happy to meet you!!!!!! and i like your purple typing!


Howard Stern said:


> Man you sound like me Doc! I fucking hate being in public! Everyone that goes with me says I walk to fast, I just hate being around other people and I really hate crowds! Now when I do the grocerie shopping I will actuly run my cart into other peoples when they are just standing around BS'n! LOL A friend told me to get some real expensive shit and when someone just leaves their cart in the middle of the isle all in the way just throw some expensive shit in their cart!!!! LOL Haven't done that one yet.
> 
> Oh and Bushy I have a folder for the recipies also! We have them sorted by meat type, I am a very organized person OCD type person. I have an appt with a crazy doctor the 28th of this month so maybe they will help me out, hopefully they don't fucking throw a straight jacket on me!
> 
> I will also look through all my Recipies Doc and PM you the good easy ones! They take a lil work but god damn are they worth it! I inhailed a Gyro last night after smoking some bubba! That thing was fucking sooooooo good! I was fucking ripped off my ass and it was a huge Gyro and I was sad when it was gone! LOL


 haha, howard .. i smashed a women in the Ross dept store a couple months ago with a cart.. i just couldnt help myself .. i was in check out and she was in front of me taking her sweet ass time...she was soo slow and sooo annoying and she almost left her cart so i just took it upon myself to kick it into her ass and said" here you forgot this!" lmfao....


rene112388 said:


> Mmmm mane that salmon sounds good.. I got a nice little recipe for some pastacio crusted salmon with some purchutto wrapped asparagus its amazing and simple really...hey amber sorry to hear it all chicken for you I had the same problem with the ex he wouldn't allow me to eat anything else so I found a shit ton of ways to tolerate chicken  super easy too girl we should get you cooking I have tons of quick easy recipes...


 hey girlie, passs over.. to the left please..


Howard Stern said:


> After you upload your pic's to the computer before you post the reply hover your mouse of the pic and click on the lil pencil icon that pops up in the top left corner of the pic. Then choose the box that says full size for the pic. like this
> 
> View attachment 1546448





bushybush said:


> HAHAHAH. Thanks Howard. I swear I'm gonna do that "expensive drop-off" into some jerks cart! My girl got mad at me last night because I didn't want to "wander around Walgreen's".
> 
> "I'm not sure what I need, but if I wander around long enough I'm sure I'll find some stuff."........................................WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> I HATE DRUG/GROCERY STORES!


right on Howard... Thanks dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 12, 2011)

HigH dr. Just subbed the thread. Guess I'm a lil late to the party! Lol. Nice looking plants I did a quick read thru. Will go back and read more. Thought id check out your grow after asking your advice. Thanks again and I'll be following along. I am currently on my third grow. First non auto flower grow. Currently day 12 of flower with my LSD and Blue Mystic. Coming along nicely. Check it out if you get a chance. Thanks again!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

yo Amb's whats going on girl? everything looking ship shape around the garden


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know im late, but i just found you!im subb'n. Ill catch up ina bit!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 12, 2011)

^ya, what he said...

  

lookin great, wow!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;cxVxOoh0HcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxVxOoh0HcU&feature=related[/video]

You are awesome Ambs!!!

And good looking plants too

One love

Namaste'


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to totally agree!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you my wife in another body Howard? First your dislike of public places, hatred of it even, annoyance at simple shopping tasks (I get mad going shopping with my wife, she makes me mad...) And then you organising your recipes...and I am sure everything else in your house is similarly organised. My wife actually has several books of just LISTS!! lol. Saves me having to do it, hehe.



Howard Stern said:


> Man you sound like me Doc! I fucking hate being in public! Everyone that goes with me says I walk to fast, I just hate being around other people and I really hate crowds! Now when I do the grocerie shopping I will actuly run my cart into other peoples when they are just standing around BS'n! LOL A friend told me to get some real expensive shit and when someone just leaves their cart in the middle of the isle all in the way just throw some expensive shit in their cart!!!! LOL Haven't done that one yet.
> 
> Oh and Bushy I have a folder for the recipies also! We have them sorted by meat type, I am a very organized person OCD type person. I have an appt with a crazy doctor the 28th of this month so maybe they will help me out, hopefully they don't fucking throw a straight jacket on me!
> 
> I will also look through all my Recipies Doc and PM you the good easy ones! They take a lil work but god damn are they worth it! I inhailed a Gyro last night after smoking some bubba! That thing was fucking sooooooo good! I was fucking ripped off my ass and it was a huge Gyro and I was sad when it was gone! LOL


Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Are you my wife in another body Howard? First your dislike of public places, hatred of it even, annoyance at simple shopping tasks (I get mad going shopping with my wife, she makes me mad...) And then you organising your recipes...and I am sure everything else in your house is similarly organised. My wife actually has several books of just LISTS!! lol. Saves me having to do it, hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is better organized! LOL I just hate being around the fat fucking worthless people known as Americans! I feel that with everything becoming so easy and cheap has made this country fat and stupid! And I don't want be around them if I can avoid them. You wife sounds cool in my book brotha!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, howard .. i smashed a women in the Ross dept store a couple months ago with a cart.. i just couldnt help myself .. i was in check out and she was in front of me taking her sweet ass time...she was soo slow and sooo annoying and she almost left her cart so i just took it upon myself to kick it into her ass and said" here you forgot this!" lmfao....


Oh my god I think I am falling in love Doc! Great job! Stupid people need to be told they are stupid! It is our job to let everyone know just how stupid they are or just how shitty their fucking spoiled shitty lil fuck stain kids are!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

or just how shitty their fucking spoiled shitty lil fuck stain kids are! 

Fucking Howard. I think you are the only person on here that makes me actually laugh sitting here all by myself. Preach on!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice lookin plants! i sure like them pinwheels!lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;K2WonK9fsUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2WonK9fsUA[/video]

Loving it!!!

Namaste'


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 12, 2011)

that video was awesome!!!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

im the same way get the fuck out of my way 
howard if they throw u in straightjacket im sure we can bust u out even if i m a fucking worthless american wtf





Howard Stern said:


> Life is better organized! LOL I just hate being around the fat fucking worthless people known as Americans! I feel that with everything becoming so easy and cheap has made this country fat and stupid! And I don't want be around them if I can avoid them. You wife sounds cool in my book brotha!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

I love kids!!!! I just couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Everyone!!!! i hope you all have a wonderful week..
> so i noticed a few bugs in the Turbo Lover last week and went out on a mission to supply myself with an arsenol to destroy the Fuckers.. so i got all of these things..
> View attachment 1544928View attachment 1544903
> I foliar sprayed all my ladies with AzaMax (thanks Hot Phyre for the suggestion)
> ...


aaaaaaaaahahahahahaaa, OMG my man and i are loling so freaking hard! your so funny doc, i love you...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

Love it! yoga trippy backgrounds, looks like she's waiting for Ken to pop round 

sup doc! your girls are filling out the space fast!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 13, 2011)

fabfun said:


> im the same way get the fuck out of my way
> howard if they throw u in straightjacket im sure we can bust u out even if i m a fucking worthless american wtf


Good to know, after the 28th if I am not on here and they lock me up just drop by my house with the possie and my wife can give ya all a QP and you guys can get ripped and break me out! LOL

OH and Don Gin and Ton, You avatar is probably the hotest one I have ever seen on this place! Holly shit that is sexy!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agre with howard! I heart ur avatar don!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2011)

fuck, i just lost a huge page that took me 20 minutes to type!!!!!!!!!! fuck!!!!!!
ok, ill try again..!!!!!
HIGH EVERyONE!!!!!!!! I hope you are all having a fantastic Wednesday!
thank you for all the wonderful comments about my garden and all the interesting conversations.. i appreciate them all, and the wonderful sence of humor you all have. Hello to my new friends, i look foward to getting to know you and visiting your journal and beautiful gardens.  please always feel welcome here to ask questions or just have fun!

So I have a sick plant. She is one of my larger Snow Whites, Mortisha. 
Her lower leaves are discolored and are falling off. 
I looked up possible illnesses in the bible. The closest picture is one describing Mag deficiency. The cure is to add Epson salt.. OR is she just in need of a transplant. She is presently in a 3 gallon airpot. Is the pot to small for her? Would that cause this sickness? Please check out these pictures and please feel free to leave comment or advise for me. I would really appreciate it. Thanks for all your help. luv amber


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 13, 2011)

i shal let one of the big dawgs answere this one.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok Doc.......

Disclaimer: NOT, I repeat NOT one of the big dogs*

However, here is my opinion. First, I really think the 3 gallons should be an adequate size for them (especially with those air pots.) I usually use 3 gallons and have pulled nice yields from 2 gallons even. I have never been able to successfully keep EVERY single leaf (the very bottom ones) green through the entire process. One of the things that I think happens, is that as the plant grows taller and the canopy widens, making it very difficult for the light to penetrate all the way down on the bottom leaves. Here and there a few leaves at the bottom will look that way for me. I simply remove them. I see it as the plant realizes these leaves are not being utilized as "solar panels" efficiently and puts energy into the parts of the plant that need it. HOWEVER, looking at that last leaf, I have never experienced one like that before. Cal/Mag deficient possibly?

As I said, I'm just trying to help by putting out possible theories. D, Don, Las, Howard, Lumi?.......Help me out here mates!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks you guys.. i forgot to mention a couple things..
This is the only plant of 8 that has these symptoms and I sprayed them all with bug spray last week.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Bushy is totally right in what he is saying Dr, the lower leaves of a plant are basically there as pawns, they are sacrificed as the plant requires to leach elements from itself. My main concern with fan leaves are upper fan leaves, and of course bud leaves and sugar leaves showing deficencies (ffs, tried to spell that 3 x!!) moving on.....However, the darkening dead spots on the plant (black bits) are signs of Mag def (take the easy option this time, lol). 

My questions, what is the new growth like? Still green then chill.
Any loss of upper fan leaves? If no, then chill even more.
Outter edges of new growth or other leaves showing slight signs of yellowing? (I hope not but not end of world)

I use a little magic bottle called Groen Kracht, this is basically a little wash you can feed you lady or plants with. It holds all those little mico nutrients that help the process and uptake of the big daddy nutrients (mag, molybedenum, manganese, zinc, iron, etc) again, please ecxuse the spelling, I am sampling some SSHit hash at the moment. Look at getting something like this, even if you don't use it on this grow. Solves 95% of most problems re illness.

Personally I don't thhink you have a lot to worry about Dr. Go for some of the epsom salts, but whatever dossage people say,go with 50% of that to start.

Take it easy love,

Peace

DST


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

DST u the man, i couldnt say it better myself.

i use epson salt and throw 1 tbsp. to every gallon during nute feedings, i went to wal mart and bought some out of the foot problem area(first aid), lol.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 13, 2011)

Epson salt huh guys? Man I love this site. Learning new things CONSTANTLY. I have heard about this before, but was unsure what the exact use was. I use cal-mag with micro nutrients and Liquid Karma with other derived from seaweed with some micro goodies in it. I've never really experienced a deficiency (I don't think) using these. Do you guys think I'm missing something without the epson salts or am I getting the same stuff through a different route? Thanks, you guys are awesome!

I also recently got some beneficial micro-organisms for my roots. Vesicular arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi? (that sounded smart). I believe it is the same basis as the rhizozome stuff etc. Apparently the last 2 "Largest pumpkins in the world" were grown using this as part of the regimen. We shall see. Bushy loves him some healthy roots. 

More root, more fruit.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey amber sorry to hear about your sick girl but your a life saver! As you know I can't post pics and am having the same problem with 2 of my girls and now I know how to fix it! This  for you girl!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

hell a QP cant u get them to see u sooner then the 28 
dont worry we will come get u



Howard Stern said:


> Good to know, after the 28th if I am not on here and they lock me up just drop by my house with the possie and my wife can give ya all a QP and you guys can get ripped and break me out! LOL
> 
> OH and Don Gin and Ton, You avatar is probably the hotest one I have ever seen on this place! Holly shit that is sexy!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

i can post them for u and u know this lol



rene112388 said:


> Hey amber sorry to hear about your sick girl but your a life saver! As you know I can't post pics and am having the same problem with 2 of my girls and now I know how to fix it! This  for you girl!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 13, 2011)

What up Amber? I came back to read through your thread. Didn't read it all but read a majority of it. Since you commented on my setup I had to come see what you got going on. Very nice looking setup ya got there. Nice looking ladies also. By the way I have just started using Epsom salt for my girls. Seems to work out a mag deficiency I think was going on. Pretty cool thread also! Luv the art work and videos. After reading your thread I think we have some of the same scenery in our neighborhood. Lol. Small world! Anyway keep up the killa job and I look forward to an update.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Epson salt huh guys? Man I love this site. Learning new things CONSTANTLY. I have heard about this before, but was unsure what the exact use was. I use cal-mag with micro nutrients and Liquid Karma with other derived from seaweed with some micro goodies in it. I've never really experienced a deficiency (I don't think) using these. Do you guys think I'm missing something without the epson salts or am I getting the same stuff through a different route? Thanks, you guys are awesome!
> 
> I also recently got some beneficial micro-organisms for my roots. Vesicular arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi? (that sounded smart). I believe it is the same basis as the rhizozome stuff etc. Apparently the last 2 "Largest pumpkins in the world" were grown using this as part of the regimen. We shall see. Bushy loves him some healthy roots.
> 
> More root, more fruit.


dude if your using cal mag you don't have to you Epsom salt at all, and if you want you cal mag to last longer you can always rotate with Epsom salt since it is significantly cheaper. But besides that everything your doing sounds awesome, and those root additives ur talking about sound bangin also


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Oh sure you say that yet I still see no pics..actions speak louder than words..haha its funny yall are damn near drooling over yourselves to see doc and barbie (some probably at a the mere thought) but now nobody but you bushy seems to be willing to make it fair so to speak...funny was talking with someone about the cockwars days here it started pretty much from a thread like this.. Turned into some tasteful nude art but was don't away with because of people being degrading...


All talk, no action is exactly it! Women, on the other hand, are expected to 'put up or shut up'. Haha, I have a real problem with shutting up and will only 'put up' to my Hubby!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

fabfun said:


> im the same way get the fuck out of my way
> howard if they throw u in straightjacket im sure we can bust u out even if i m a fucking worthless american wtf


Oh no, you sais straight jacket! You're not coming for me are you?? I'm not crazy yet! Plus, give me like 16 years and all my kids will be out on their own, then you won't have to drag me off in a straight jacket!

EDIT:
Kind of a private joke, but I always tell my Hubby when he calls from work and asks how my day is..." they haven't come yet to haul me off in a straight jacket! "


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> I kinda gather the sarcasm  I was more being a smartass...the women on this site can get a ton of shit why can't we dish a bit back? And I agree where is doc haven't talked to her in awhile..


I'm not allowed to give you rep again 'till I spread it around. But, you deserve it! Soooo true!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

if u got a qp hell we will get u on the way to howards 



MsBotwin said:


> Oh no, you sais straight jacket! You're not coming for me are you?? I'm not crazy yet! Plus, give me like 16 years and all my kids will be out on their own, then you won't have to drag me off in a straight jacket!
> 
> EDIT:
> Kind of a private joke, but I always tell my Hubby when he calls from work and asks how my day is..." they haven't come yet to haul me off in a straight jacket! "


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I'm not allowed to give you rep again 'till I spread it around. But, you deserve it! Soooo true!


Haha its all good and thanks just had to jump in and see how the guys would react to it thought was cool how busy jumped in lol love to give people shit... And oh fab you know ill hold ya to posting pics amber wanted to see my balls... so I'll have ya post some here if that's cool with ya both


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

dont worry i got your back rep on the way rene 




MsBotwin said:


> I'm not allowed to give you rep again 'till I spread it around. But, you deserve it! Soooo true!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

shit im buzzed i forgot 
post here ?




rene112388 said:


> Haha its all good and thanks just had to jump in and see how the guys would react to it thought was cool how busy jumped in lol love to give people shit... And oh fab you know ill hold ya to posting pics amber wanted to see my balls... so I'll have ya post some here if that's cool with ya both


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

you didnt email them yet silly girl


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

amber stays gone so much we need to make her thread a party thread 
wait it already is silly me


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

anybody remember the " how not to be a stranger" thread lmao


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;FK0uMwOxOhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK0uMwOxOhc[/video]


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 13, 2011)

fabfun said:


> you didnt email them yet silly girl


Haha I know didn't take any of the balls yet lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

im sorry but i dont want to look at nutsacks 
when they asked for nude pics i dont think they meant that




rene112388 said:


> Haha I know didn't take any of the balls yet lol


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Fuck that sucks hon! I get busy as hell on the weekends too, family and plants get a lil overwhelming sometimes and throw a house on top of that and you can get a lil to busy for RIU sometimes. It is good to take a lil break sometimes, but pukeing isn't realy a break. Hope you are better now hon! I could stand to puke a lil maybe loose a lil weight off my fat ass!


I have a great diet for you! I call it the "SuperFlu Diet" I lost 11 pounds in 10 days! Works really great, if you don't mind piling your guts up for ten days! LOL.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

where the fuck u been 
trying to catch up on the thread ?
well u are 5 pages behind us howard wont answer he is in a straight jacket 
so u can talk to me and rene while we suit up to go smoke a QP and busted him out 



MsBotwin said:


> I have a great diet for you! I call it the "SuperFlu Diet" I lost 11 pounds in 10 days! Works really great, if you don't mind piling your guts up for ten days! LOL.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

hard to type with his hands tied behind his back
must suck i mean how can u roll a blunt and light it 
we are coming bro to save u from their torture


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 13, 2011)

fabfun said:


> im sorry but i dont want to look at nutsacks
> when they asked for nude pics i dont think they meant that


Lmao my plants of course don't worry guys wouldn't do that to any of ya


----------



## fabfun (Apr 13, 2011)

you guys suck hell i guess i will just talk to rene on yahoo
this thread kicks rocks tonite


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> DST u the man, i couldnt say it better myself.
> 
> i use epson salt and throw 1 tbsp. to every gallon during nute feedings, i went to wal mart and bought some out of the foot problem area(first aid), lol.


Cheers bru.



bushybush said:


> Epson salt huh guys? Man I love this site. Learning new things CONSTANTLY. I have heard about this before, but was unsure what the exact use was. I use cal-mag with micro nutrients and Liquid Karma with other derived from seaweed with some micro goodies in it. I've never really experienced a deficiency (I don't think) using these. Do you guys think I'm missing something without the epson salts or am I getting the same stuff through a different route? Thanks, you guys are awesome!
> 
> I also recently got some beneficial micro-organisms for my roots. Vesicular arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi? (that sounded smart). I believe it is the same basis as the rhizozome stuff etc. Apparently the last 2 "Largest pumpkins in the world" were grown using this as part of the regimen. We shall see. Bushy loves him some healthy roots.
> 
> More root, more fruit.


Nah, I don't think you are missing out on anything Bushy. I don't use epsom salts. I do however advocate the use of micro's and of course our friendly little Mycorrhizae!!! I love fungus (well the right stuff) There are various types of mycorrizhae and they basically work in a symbiotic relationship with your roots. They effectively help the roots farm out new water and nutrients that they wouldn't of had the ability to uptake. In return they provide carbon skeletons to the fungus to grow and multiple, hence win win for everyone. Also helps your plants deal with droughts, insect infections, and general abuse (I tend not to shout at my plants though - unless they pi$$ me off.) In Dutch we call them "schimmels", but the company I buy mine from B.A.C, call them Funky Fungi in their English product line. I think Funky Fungi sounds better than Schimmels! lol. Check out BAC - http://baconline.nl (and no, they do not sell bacon sandwiches, haha)



Take it easy you lot, peace, DST


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> if u got a qp hell we will get u on the way to howards


Nope, only 1/4 oz. Won't have close to a QP til harvest time!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> where the fuck u been
> trying to catch up on the thread ?
> well u are 5 pages behind us howard wont answer he is in a straight jacket
> so u can talk to me and rene while we suit up to go smoke a QP and busted him out


Just found this thread, I'm working my way through! Did I mention I have a problem keeping my mouth shut? Love to make smart ass comments, but it's all in good fun!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 14, 2011)

well we can smoke the 1/4 oz after we get u out tht should last till we get to howards and u can owe us the rest



MsBotwin said:


> Nope, only 1/4 oz. Won't have close to a QP til harvest time!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

When we were ruff and ready thugs with aquascutum scarfs wrapped around our fizogs slanging the tarry on the concrete, we called our debt lists the "Ticky List". There would always be a couple of chavs that had about 80 sets of numbers next to their name because some folk just never, ever, ever, EVER had the cash up front. 

What do you guys call your "ticky lists"?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

chucky, but i never keep a list its jailbait for sure! i knew a lad that had it all as numbers after the names in his phone. was working perfectly till he got wrecked n lost it.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well we can smoke the 1/4 oz after we get u out tht should last till we get to howards and u can owe us the rest


Sounds good to me! Here's an I.O.U., don't lose it now!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mrs botwin! What a great screen name! I love weeds& nancy botwin! +rep!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Oops, that is not good.

Mobiles didn't exist in those days, telephone numbers where not needed, you knew where people lived. That was when people done most things in life face to face with another human being, lol. I was pretending to be at Uni by the time beepers started getting useful. And a list for me these days is not relevant, thank god.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> chucky, but i never keep a list its jailbait for sure! i knew a lad that had it all as numbers after the names in his phone. was working perfectly till he got wrecked n lost it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Docta docta,gimme tha news-i gotta bad case of lovin you! Lmao sorry! That song pops in muh head everytime i see drambertricome! Anyways,whats the verdict with ur sick plant? Any ideas whats goiing on yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

shit man i remember when peeps didnt have mobiles, when you said youd meet someone somewhere you were damn well there. haha my first one was a brick lol aye likewise im pleased i dont have a list...


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

i always liked turning up to spots early, check out if anything seemed wrong. Now I am generally late for everything.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit man i remember when peeps didnt have mobiles, when you said youd meet someone somewhere you were damn well there. haha my first one was a brick lol aye likewise im pleased i dont have a list...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey don! Hey was wondering how that panama red's doin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

im punctual to a T normally but my lass i a nightmare. peeps have started telling us anywhere from 30 mins to an hour before were meant to be places to account for my lass being late. drives me mental. and she abso fuckin lutely will not be rushed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey don! Hey was wondering how that panama red's doin?


i took it at 6.5 months it was too much to resist. its all oot the door now man. id do it again but hopefully it wont take that long. i put westies psycho killer to it for a double lemon extravaganza. lol sounds like a show from DST's neck of the woods haha


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Mrs botwin! What a great screen name! I love weeds& nancy botwin! +rep!!!!!


Thanks! I love that show.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i took it at 6.5 months it was too much to resist. its all oot the door now man. id do it again but hopefully it wont take that long. i put westies psycho killer to it for a double lemon extravaganza. lol sounds like a show from DST's neck of the woods haha


Sounds good don. A name for it might be hard to think up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

seems to be the way things are at the moment. my pals renamed the psycho killer, lemon pledge!?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

this journal is wierd, lol
I think im going to have an art show today..
you are all invited. 
Please bring plenty of dope and big D, please bring the rest of that bottle of that sick loooking liquor in your avatar. 
i need a fuckin drink... god damit
Las promised he would bring the "Cheese"
but we need a good variety so exodus, blue(HotPHYRE please supply}
Don bring some please.... 
Dst i want some SSHit too!!!!!!!!hash and buddage for varitey
ok.. well be THERE or be fukin SQAURE motherfuckers...hahahahah
later,
DrAmberT
oh and i dont give a fuk what you all wear.. but Rene. please dont wear any pants because i wanna see you balls...lmao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this journal is wierd, lol
> I think im going to have an art show today..
> you are all invited.
> Please bring plenty of dope and big D, please bring the rest of that bottle of that sick loooking liquor in your avatar.
> ...


 YOWZA! Sounds like the dr knows how to party!!!!!lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

on it! great company, blunt wraps and good scotch! where's the art? do we need it? hahaha just kiddin your art is awesome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

hey don dawggy dawg.. what that in your mouth.. it looks like a sperm..lol
you have the trippiest avitatrs.. i can never figure them out at first.. hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

BAAAhahahah no pet ne spunk in my mouth! what up Doc a loc! im off for supplies. malt scotch and a full fillet of beef. fire up the BBQ's n Blunts


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

Howard we will come get you. However, it could take a bit longer than expected. When we get the Q from your wife, I'm pretty sure we're gonna smoke it. Which is going to lead to us asking if she could please make us her famous chicken enchiladas. So, like I said....We're gonna get you, but it might take awhile.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

well i'm off 2 create some "art" for the show, well the doc calls it art, i'm not to sure but i suppose it brings out my creative side lmao 

back in a while with a cheesy joint to pass around


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

WooTS i got the Blue Cheese where is this fuckin art at, am i late lol


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> All talk, no action is exactly it! Women, on the other hand, are expected to 'put up or shut up'. Haha, I have a real problem with shutting up and will only 'put up' to my Hubby!


I dig it! I'm not sure how some guys dig their ladies all complacent and meek and timid. Not this bushman. I like em smart, bold and FIERY! (yes I pay for this sometimes, but for the most part it's worth it) 

Like those chicks with no opinion on anything. Ever. "Whatever YOU want." Blah. That's usually a good indicator of their sexual prowess as well. Dead fish. Ha.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I dig it! I'm not sure how some guys dig their ladies all complacent and meek and timid. Not this bushman. I like em smart, bold and FIERY! (yes I pay for this sometimes, but for the most part it's worth it)
> 
> Like those chicks with no opinion on anything. Ever. *"Whatever YOU want." Blah. That's usually a good indicator of their sexual prowess as well. Dead fish. Ha.*


Yep gotta have fire in da heart to have fire in the box...good one bushy


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Lumi! Fire in the box! Nice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha
the art show will be in an hour or so.. so get fucked up now!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

Really?!? WAHOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm drinking a few cups o' joe and smoking back to back bowls of Power Plant with kief toppings. I shall be nicely toasted and ready to trip on some of your spectacular stuff by then.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this journal is wierd, lol
> I think im going to have an art show today..
> you are all invited.
> Please bring plenty of dope and big D, please bring the rest of that bottle of that sick loooking liquor in your avatar.
> ...


Roflmao ya know I should really learn not to drink coffee when I'm reading posts made me spit my coffee all over! Thanks girl need that laugh!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

Doobie doobie doo ..... fire in the bush haha...reminds me of this ginger girl i dated for a while.

im all blue cheesed up rdy for the show


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this journal is wierd, lol
> I think im going to have an art show today..
> you are all invited.
> Please bring plenty of dope and big D, please bring the rest of that bottle of that sick loooking liquor in your avatar.
> ...


well ijust got done making brownies with my canabutter, so i'll bring those!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow. Everyone is down to Party today! I am bringing the following: A 12 pack of some delicious IPA, power plant, p91 and purp OG, some kief, a bottle of Crown and a 90's "super-booty-bass-dance-party" mixtape.

Let's get this party bumpin!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

huge faver guys and gals, i willbe watching the show from the road on my phone, so can ya'll please please please make thepics big? if not, no biggie.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lz7nSkFhBP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz7nSkFhBP0&sns=fb[/video]


We bout to get DOOOOOOWN! I'm gonna get us all matching outfits like theirs for the party. I'm gonna need your size/color preference.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> huge faver guys and gals, i willbe watching the show from the road on my phone, so can ya'll please please please make thepics big? if not, no biggie.


sure SB i'm sure the guys and girls will help those that dont know how to supersize lol

cant wait, smoked my cheesy joint already so gonna roll another ready and waiting lol haha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Edibles,awesome! That means we should see more yoga from stoner barbie!!!!!lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 14, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Wow. Everyone is down to Party today! I am bringing the following: A 12 pack of some delicious IPA, power plant, p91 and purp OG, some kief, a bottle of Crown and a 90's "super-booty-bass-dance-party" mixtape.
> 
> Let's get this party bumpin!


Great taste busy I love some crown I got smoke and drink but stuck at work so yall get fucked up for me!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha bushy bush that is fuckin awesome!!!!

how do you guys find these fucking videos

i think i pee'd a little....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

omg bushy, that was so funny! i had a couple flash backs with the hair. hahahahaa


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Art party at Dr's, how cool. Well I have just finished a bottle of Pinot Grigio (soz for not sharing) with joint of Cheeseydog and as a shooter, a DOG with SSHit bong. My good wife who is flying off on business tomorrow has just made me a whole batch of chocolate cupcakes (gewoon) She is amazing, (not to forget a bag of chocolate eggs!) I am looking forward to checking out the art, should we also post some of our own art?

Peace and party hearty, DST


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

SOOOOOOOO.......You guys wanna toke or what?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Big it up for SB


Thats a rhetorical question obviously.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

Obviously! With this bunch, those trees would be gone FAST! Sorry Stoney Barb! I must have misread, I thought she wanted the pics small. Stoned.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

WELCOME to GALLERY 420.. 
Just a small virtual art show
Here is a collection of some of the drawings that I have made over the past 2 months. They have all been inspired by RIU gardeners that i admire and look up to very much. I hope you have fun looking at my drawings displayed here together. I have included some groovy music for your listening pleasure. It might take a minute to load up..take a bong hit or smoke a zoot and chill to 55 minutes of filthy party music 
The room is pretty smoky already, cool, Thank you everyone that brought something .. ... the weed looks delicious and the scotch is outta site!!!!!!!!!! BUT
who had the nerve to bring the hash cookies? 
thanks for the cheeses, las and Hottie.. 
RENE put your pants back on..your balls smell !!! ewwwww


[youtube]V7-_xUr8nPc[/youtube]










View attachment 1550241




















SORRY couldnt enlarge this one.. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
PEACE AMBER


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

holy crap doc ur amazing  cheers for including my scrog picture 

wicked tune mate also


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice show Dr!!! Very interesting and full of life and stories.

Peace,

DST


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow Amazing doc ur very talented for sure!!!!!

thanks for including the pic of me and the stern man!!!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1550249
> SOOOOOOOO.......You guys wanna toke or what?


Yes, please! I have to wait to get my 1/4 till tonight. My bro dropped it at Huuby's work at lunch. I can't wait for my Auto to be done! I am not supposed to have to pay for it anymore! At least it will be some fire, not the seedy brick crap I get around here! Hubby is so good to me! The stuff my bro gets is 110 for 1/4 as opposed to the brick ditch weed up here, which is only 65. I was complaining about having to go back to that garbage after smoking all my lovely Chocolate Rain and Kandy Kush. So, he told me to call my bro and he'd take the extra $ from his paypal debit.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, Doc! You are an amazing artist! I cannot draw at all!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 14, 2011)

fuck ya, you're a dope artist!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

You go girl! So I'm in the car heading to some other place 5 hours away. Just had 1 square inch of a browny it should be kicking in soon. I'm taking it slow because I have no idea how strong they r going to be. Sooo... If I like the way I am feeling in about 15 min I will eat some more. My brother wants me to get my uncle to eat one. Lol he used to be a hippie back in the day but now he is a well respected dr. Whom I am gonna fuuuuck up! BwHahha


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WELCOME to GALLERY 420..
> Just a small virtual art show
> Here is a collection of some of the drawings that I have made over the past 2 months. They have all been inspired by RIU gardeners that i admire and look up to very much. I hope you have fun looking at my drawings displayed here together. I have included some groovy music for your listening pleasure. It might take a minute to load up..take a bong hit or smoke a zoot and chill to 55 minutes of filthy party music
> The room is pretty smoky already, cool, Thank you everyone that brought something .. ... the weed looks delicious and the scotch is outta site!!!!!!!!!! BUT
> ...


FUCKING AWESOME GIRL!!!!

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT

I am so impressed ....

Namaste'

One Love


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

whats that wooden thing next to the crown royal?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey doc, sorry about the brownies. Don't worry, they are not hash but made with cannabutter from trim.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

love the art! i dont have the patience to draw anymore.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Man o man doc, every day I look at that piece on my wall and am always amazed at your natural talent.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> whats that wooden thing next to the crown royal?


Some wood I found in a vacant lot....painted "ship of fools" on it. Gonna to be part of a larger work.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

ohh cool! i thought it was something else cool you all have that i was gonna havta go buy now! hahahaha really wasnt sure what itwas!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WELCOME to GALLERY 420..
> Just a small virtual art show
> Here is a collection of some of the drawings that I have made over the past 2 months. They have all been inspired by RIU gardeners that i admire and look up to very much. I hope you have fun looking at my drawings displayed here together. I have included some groovy music for your listening pleasure. It might take a minute to load up..take a bong hit or smoke a zoot and chill to 55 minutes of filthy party music
> The room is pretty smoky already, cool, Thank you everyone that brought something .. ... the weed looks delicious and the scotch is outta site!!!!!!!!!! BUT
> ...


 my bad amber *grabs pants* lmao love the art girl! How do ya feel about going into business lol still haven't found anyone to draw for my naked growing idea lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

ohh man! smelly gerl balls? and i thought id heard it all!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hard to type with his hands tied behind his back
> must suck i mean how can u roll a blunt and light it
> we are coming bro to save u from their torture


Not there yet brotha! Just slamed today! And tomorrow I have to take down two Shanas so I will be busy then too! Gotta keep up the meds for my paitients!  My appointment is the 28th with my psycho doctor so we will see! I am going to my MMJ doc Sat to get my card renuewed. Sepelling? You get the point just sound it out! I am not an English teacher just a Farmer!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1550249
> SOOOOOOOO.......You guys wanna toke or what?


Holly shit bro I am a lil green with envy!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WELCOME to GALLERY 420..
> Just a small virtual art show
> Here is a collection of some of the drawings that I have made over the past 2 months. They have all been inspired by RIU gardeners that i admire and look up to very much. I hope you have fun looking at my drawings displayed here together. I have included some groovy music for your listening pleasure. It might take a minute to load up..take a bong hit or smoke a zoot and chill to 55 minutes of filthy party music
> The room is pretty smoky already, cool, Thank you everyone that brought something .. ... the weed looks delicious and the scotch is outta site!!!!!!!!!! BUT
> ...


Sometimes I look at this shit and wonder how you find the time Doc and I remember you don't have kids! Your pic's you draw are always amazing hon! You have a real tallent! I am so happy I subed to your thread! But you have a shitload of crazy fun ass people in there it is hard to keep up! One day not paying attention and you crazy bastards have my homework cut out for the night! LOL Gonna go smoke a bowl of some sweet as bubba or shana and get back here.............. Well I can't promise that but I will try! LOL


----------



## fabfun (Apr 14, 2011)

see if they can squeeze u in before then 



Howard Stern said:


> Not there yet brotha! Just slamed today! And tomorrow I have to take down two Shanas so I will be busy then too! Gotta keep up the meds for my paitients!  My appointment is the 28th with my psycho doctor so we will see! I am going to my MMJ doc Sat to get my card renuewed. Sepelling? You get the point just sound it out! I am not an English teacher just a Farmer!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> see if they can squeeze u in before then


Who the MMJ or the Psycho? LOL I was telling my kid today that it was funny that I was talking to the cops today when applying for my Concealed weapons permit and I grow/smoke weed, have a bunch of assault rifles and pistols, and I have a fucking crazy appointment comming up! LOL Hope i get my CWP before they call me crazy!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 14, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Who the MMJ or the Psycho? LOL I was telling my kid today that it was funny that I was talking to the cops today when applying for my Concealed weapons permit and I grow/smoke weed, have a bunch of assault rifles and pistols, and I have a fucking crazy appointment comming up! LOL Hope i get my CWP before they call me crazy!


Man definitely try to bump up that appointment then!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 14, 2011)

the shrinks i mean shit i need that qp 
go down like soldier howard take of you clothes and smear peanut butter all over u and and down the street screaming
that should work



Howard Stern said:


> Who the MMJ or the Psycho? LOL I was telling my kid today that it was funny that I was talking to the cops today when applying for my Concealed weapons permit and I grow/smoke weed, have a bunch of assault rifles and pistols, and I have a fucking crazy appointment comming up! LOL Hope i get my CWP before they call me crazy!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

fabfun said:


> the shrinks i mean shit i need that qp
> go down like soldier howard take of you clothes and smear peanut butter all over u and and down the street screaming
> that should work


LOL I was thinking more of going into the office and trying to bite my own ear! Then maybe shit in my pants and start rubbing it on my nipples and ask the Doc " Male or Female" Am am being a sexy little boy? Then maybe running down the street in my White shit stained pants asking everyone if they want to buy some fresh made fudge? 

Think that will work fab?


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 14, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Man definitely try to bump up that appointment then!


Hey hey no need to be rude!  I don't think I am that crazy, just a lil crazy!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 14, 2011)

all in the eye of the beholder
dont worry rene will fly here and drive my truck and my drunk ass up there to get u 




Howard Stern said:


> Hey hey no need to be rude!  I don't think I am that crazy, just a lil crazy!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 15, 2011)

hey doc great show yesterday glad it went with success  have a great weekend mate, chat 2 u later no doubt


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmm seems I was late for the party. Great job Amber, you definitely got skills my friend and I really enjoy your art.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 15, 2011)

congrats on the 100th page!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 15, 2011)

*Wow, 100 pages and 1,000 posts!!!*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

this is the place to be MS BBB  we gettin down!!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 15, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey hey no need to be rude!  I don't think I am that crazy, just a lil crazy!


Haha I was on your side I don't think I'm that crazy but the docs seem to disagree


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is the place to be MS BBB  we gettin down!!


*Glad to be here. I liked Dr. Amber Trichome Super Lemon Haze grow so well that I order some yesterday. I finally ventured outside my comfort zone when it comes to purchasing seeds. *


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 15, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *Glad to be here. I liked Dr. Amber Trichome Super Lemon Haze grow so well that I order some yesterday. I finally ventured outside my comfort zone when it comes to purchasing seeds. *


Considering how great your current grow looks, I'm sure you'll do fine with them!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Dam this thread moves fast!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

does it Chronic? i havent read anything since yesterday.. just your post.... hows your morning going? not too bad start with the sunshine.. but like so many times around here .. the sun appears first thing in the morning for a quick tease and then were back to the gloom and doom slit ur wrist grey suicidal daze...lol doesnt it drive you mad?
what are you smoking right now CHRONICDOOM????? 
peace 
amber


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does it Chronic? i havent read anything since yesterday.. just your post.... hows your morning going? not too bad start with the sunshine.. but like so many times around here .. the sun appears first thing in the morning for a quick tease and then were back to the gloom and doom slit ur wrist grey suicidal daze...lol doesnt it drive you mad?
> what are you smoking right now CHRONICDOOM?????
> peace
> amber


What you got to see the sun today? Lol no sun in my neighborhood today. Just the gloom of the grey sky and wet pavement. But I still luv the PNW. Otherwise my day is good so far just vaping some onyx and easyryder from the last harvest. Almost out gonna run to the dispensary/co-op in a little bit to stock up on some medicine. Not sure what I'll get but they always have a great variety! Gonna take my GSD to the groomer a little later today. I would normally bath him but still recovering from ankle surgery and would be hard to jump in the shower with him. After that gonna get my nutes ready to feed the girls once they wake up later. What your plan today? By the way killa art show! Luv your work! I can barely draw a 3D square! Lmao. Time to vape and eat a little cereal. Take care Amber!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ur thread moves quite quickly actually! Im not chronic,but i just burned 1/2 a cheese joint & now clokt out for lunch. Wutchoo smokein doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What you got to see the sun today? Lol no sun in my neighborhood today. Just the gloom of the grey sky and wet pavement. But I still luv the PNW. Otherwise my day is good so far just vaping some onyx and easyryder from the last harvest. Almost out gonna run to the dispensary/co-op in a little bit to stock up on some medicine. Not sure what I'll get but they always have a great variety! Gonna take my GSD to the groomer a little later today. I would normally bath him but still recovering from ankle surgery and would be hard to jump in the shower with him. After that gonna get my nutes ready to feed the girls once they wake up later. What your plan today? By the way killa art show! Luv your work! I can barely draw a 3D square! Lmao. Time to vape and eat a little cereal. Take care Amber!


hey CHronic, i guess i got up earlier than u today, there was a beautiful sunrise over the Northcascades. Now its like were buried into a cloud again. 
Hey dude, how much water are u pulling from your dehumidifier..? on days like this i can get 2 fuckin liters overnight in only 5 hours!!!!!!!!!! isnt that insane!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the kind words about my art show. I Vaped this morning with some super lemon haze.. i havent seen any of that in the dispenseries around here, have you?
my plans are the same as usual today.. not going anywhere till later this afternoon...lmao. 
Take care chronic!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Ur thread moves quite quickly actually! Im not chronic,but i just burned 1/2 a cheese joint & now clokt out for lunch. Wutchoo smokein doc?


what kind of cheese are you smoking Kottenmouth.. I vaped up with my fav.. SUPER LEMON HAZE.. i have a video for you.. give me a few.. peace bro


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, Doc. The bag from my bro is blueberry. I like it, it's an adaptable high! If I'm just sitting around, it's nice and relaxing. But, if I get up and doing stuff, it's more energizing. Nice combo! Wish I knew exactly what kind of blueberry! I'll have to ask my brother!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 15, 2011)

i got some super lemon haze from 'planet herb' in redding not tooooo ago (right before thanksgiving) was pretty good, but not the best (you gotta grow that yourself!) but they usually have an insane selection and are always very nice and sweet 

-glad you guys are havin a great morning!! got some gdp i'm tryin to clear outta this bowl. mmm.. next pack will either be the strawberry frost, cheese, or purple kushXblack frost.. hmmmmm, decisions?!..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

this video is hysterical.. look at the size of that bone!!!!!!!!!!!!
i think the best rapper is the dude whos sitting in the throne..i like his style!
have a trippy fun magical weekend!!!!!!!!! Doc Trichs
[youtube]5WsI15fxORg[/youtube]


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey CHronic, i guess i got up earlier than u today, there was a beautiful sunrise over the Northcascades. Now its like were buried into a cloud again.
> Hey dude, how much water are u pulling from your dehumidifier..? on days like this i can get 2 fuckin liters overnight in only 5 hours!!!!!!!!!! isnt that insane!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for the kind words about my art show. I Vaped this morning with some super lemon haze.. i havent seen any of that in the dispenseries around here, have you?
> my plans are the same as usual today.. not going anywhere till later this afternoon...lmao.
> Take care chronic!


What up DAT? lol. Yeah I was up about 645 and it was all grey out when I took my boy Luther out to do his biz. Can't wait to get some days of quality sun! Even though it was crappy out yesterday i still managed to take my GSD out to the park to play Chuck it. As for the dehumidifier , I don't use one. But I'm sure it would be getting a workout on days like we've been having. Once I got my co2 setup complete I bought an greenair atmospheric controller. It controls my exhaust to turn on once the temp and the RH get to the desired setting. It's killa and would be a pain w/o it! Before the co2 setup I was running the exhaust full time and it kept the RH down. 

As for the SLH I actually just bought an eighth from my fave dispensary the last visit. I have bought it before from them and didn't care too much for it. Was kinda let down really wanted to try it hoping it would taste killa. It didn't! I tried it another time and had same results. Went there a week ago or so and they had it again. Looked a lot better and tastier this time. Bought an eighth and smoked a bowl. Same results, didn't care for it. Had a friend who was in need so I sold it to him. In fact I gotta get that loot on my way to the dispensary today! I have heard lots of good bout SLH. Hell it won the CC! Just hasn't been for me. Maybe you gotta your own like said in an earlier post. I know that when I do go In I'm usually drawn to the indica side! I've also been kinda let down by KUSH strains. First time I seen some KUSH I was like I gotta try some KUSH! Not to impressed by it! Maybe I need to find the right strain of KUSH. Oh and I did plan on grinding up that eighth of SLH after smoking a bowl. Didn't get that chance. Had to help a friend in need! Maybe I'll get what I'm expecting if I vape the SLH!

My GSD:
















Sorry doc I'm ripped and wanted to show of my boy/security guard! Lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 15, 2011)

woah yikes bro, no offense, i've been attacked by 2 german shepherds, as a little kid, and as an adult, i can only think of one thing when they're in sight "POLICE!!!!"


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol. Sorry if I brought back any bad memories bro! Yeah I get that a lot with him! He totally looks like a K9 cop. I luv that look about him. I feel sorry for any "rippers" who come to my door! Better think twice! Lol He don't like strangers who come to the door.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

hahahha, love this picture CHRONICman. I am terrified of dogs and this picture is a good reason why!!!!!!!! lol
I like the high cerebral up high that my super lemon haze delievers. Personal preference. As far as Kush, i also have not been overly impressed. You know , Cypress Hill, one of my fav bands..fuckin dig the *K*USH big time.. *K*eeps*U* *S*o*H*igh .. so thought it would be the bomb..but not very much for me. On the other hand my delievery man has come through with some AMAZING.. i mean totally AMAZING outta site TRAINWRECK.. that smoke completely stoned my brain out so sweet... so ive been medicating on that as well and enjoying it very much. Super Lemon Haze vaps up very very well.. You can really get an amazing flavor with it that way.. party on Chronic.. later Amber..thanks for the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 15, 2011)

> Lol. Sorry if I brought back any bad memories bro! Yeah I get that a lot with him! He totally looks like a K9 cop. I luv that look about him. I feel sorry for any "rippers" who come to my door! Better think twice! Lol He don't like strangers who come to the door.


ha, no doubt, its all in how you raise them, like all dogs.. i'm sure he's awesome, and great guard dog and protective as fuck, and the fact that he looks like a K9 is, well, could actually be a good thing i guess like you're sayin... would def scare me away, i'd be like 'is that a cop up in there?' when you're sittin inside watchin halfbaked and takin bong hits.. lolol. smart man!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol I too picked up some TW my last visit. It was bomb. Grown by the woman who runs the place I go to. They seem to have a lot of TW. I always make sure it's hers though! Hers is always killa! About to head over there now if I can get my ass off of RIU! Lol

Hey truth I'm LMAO over here!

Oh and yeah people tend to like that pic of him playing tug o war with me. Had to get a close up of those teeth. Lmao whenever I see on cops the k9 dragging a dude out of the bushes. Because I know how hard my GSD can tug and bite down on the pull toy. It's gotta hurt lke a mofo!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this video is hysterical.. look at the size of that bone!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i think the best rapper is the dude whos sitting in the throne..i like his style!
> have a trippy fun magical weekend!!!!!!!!! Doc Trichs
> [youtube]5WsI15fxORg[/youtube]


 its in my backpack butcho cant touch that! Cant watch til i get home!lame fone. Thats gota b daddy x. He is good. He was a punker in the day.in band called doggy style.hes got band called humble gods too. More punk tho.its gr8! Best song is paradise from humble gods. I wonder how to find that video? Hmmmm


----------



## jeffrey christopher (Apr 15, 2011)

Your dog is beautiful. They are great friends . I rescued one about a year and a half ago. I love her more than my wife.lol


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Well my plans to go to the dispensary are on hold till tomorrow. Got an appt at 1045 tomorrow. Guess they are closed today. Good thing I called first. It's not close to my place at all. There are plenty of places near by and I have been to a bunch of them, but none compare to my fave. Plus I have plenty ground up for the iolite to get me by for a few days. Just rolled a fatty and sat out back with my boy playing in the rain for a few. I've been on leave from work since end of feb recovering from ankle surgery. Still have a few weeks to go. Loving the time off! Worked out perfect with my last harvest and starting a new grow during this time!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> its in my backpack butcho cant touch that! Cant watch til i get home!lame fone. Thats gota b daddy x. He is good. He was a punker in the day.in band called doggy style.hes got band called humble gods too. More punk tho.its gr8! Best song is paradise from humble gods. I wonder how to find that video? Hmmmm


yo kk15, very cool indeed, i love love love punk..thanks for the info on daddy x.. im going to be checking out his bands now.. l8er...


jeffrey christopher said:


> Your dog is beautiful. They are great friends . I rescued one about a year and a half ago. I love her more than my wife.lol


thanks, it took my a long time to train Luther. but its really been worth it.. shes attacked and killed several hundred scum of the earth dope snatching theives from my commercial grow op. I really dont know what i would do with out her. I do also love her more than my wife.. hahah.. funny isnt it.. luther is everything my wife isnt.. quiet, obiedent, loyal.. LMAO
only messin with ya Jeffery.. Peace Amber..and welcome to my journal dude.. have fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Well my plans to go to the dispensary are on hold till tomorrow. Got an appt at 1045 tomorrow. Guess they are closed today. Good thing I called first. It's not close to my place at all. There are plenty of places near by and I have been to a bunch of them, but none compare to my fave. Plus I have plenty ground up for the iolite to get me by for a few days. Just rolled a fatty and sat out back with my boy playing in the rain for a few. I've been on leave from work since end of feb recovering from ankle surgery. Still have a few weeks to go. Loving the time off! Worked out perfect with my last harvest and starting a new grow during this time!


Hey chronic, you have to make an appointment for meds?.. with your injury why not just get your meds delivered? its free ya know.. pm me if your interested i have a good connection. AND your NOT GOING TO FUCKIN BELIEVE THIS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was looking at those pictures you just sent me and I LIVE IN THOSE APARTMENTS behind yours..!!!!!!!!! i thought your dog looked familiar!!!!!!!! 
just kidding.hhahahahaha....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ur funny amber.i like u!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey chronic, you have to make an appointment for meds?.. with your injury why not just get your meds delivered? its free ya know.. pm me if your interested i have a good connection. AND your NOT GOING TO FUCKIN BELIEVE THIS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was looking at those pictures you just sent me and I LIVE IN THOSE APARTMENTS behind yours..!!!!!!!!! i thought your dog looked familiar!!!!!!!!
> just kidding.hhahahahaha....


Lmao! Ya had me for a sec! I'm like what apt. Building is she talkn bout ? Well the place I go when in need has told me I don't need an appt to drop by whenever. But I usually call in advance just to give em a heads up. I'll keep that pm in mind for your delivery guy for future reference! Much appreciated! 
Luv that earlier post of yours bout my boy Luther Tearing up the rippers. Lmao! Like KK15 said U R funny. Gotta be the coolest thread on RIU!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

yo doc~ i was wrong! dude in the throne is johnny ricter. i shouldnt have commented before i saw it. hes in king spade also. daddy x is really straight punk:definatly chk him out too.since u also like punk.theres a group they all have together they call subnoize souljaz.thats good too.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yo doc~ i was wrong! dude in the throne is johnny ricter. i shouldnt have commented before i saw it. hes in king spade also. daddy x is really straight punk:definatly chk him out too.since u also like punk.theres a group they all have together they call subnoize souljaz.thats good too.


Damn wish I could see what amber put up  I love kingspade great recommendations kmk... And chronic beautiful dog! I will have to show you all my pits sometime I got 3! Don't see how people don't like dogs..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

ill show u mine,if u show me urz! dogs that is. i gota walker hound named duke. hes the "john wayne of my yard/house. regulatin n shit. he hates edibles,but drop a bud or a joint and u gotta race on ur hands!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ill show u mine,if u show me urz! dogs that is. i gota walker hound named duke. hes the "john wayne of my yard/house. regulatin n shit. he hates edibles,but drop a bud or a joint and u gotta race on ur hands!


Lmao of course I'll show ya mine  just got the email good looking boy ya got kmk! Man as far as my oldest scooby you have to watch him one time the ex dropped a 4g nug he ate it before we could even blink! He has tried to steal edibles ate a piece of brownie once and I never seem his so messed up lol was lying on his back legs in the air dooling all over himself haha was great


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thats why duke duznt like edibles.dropped 1/2 peanut butter cookie;he beat me to it. Layed there for ehrs not movingkthen would drool &fall over.i felt horrible! Now ,u put any edible near his nose his jowls kringe. Hes no dummy.except he'll eat buds.which duz same thing.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 16, 2011)

Yo Amber, Love your art! It really is epic, you ever thought of designing some tapestry's? Id buy one! 


Also to i was going to say, i really like how you use up the WHOLE page, everything blend's in perfect... Kudo's to you!!! 





BTW, everybody that post's on this thread seam's to get along so well, it's like you guys know each other or something...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 16, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1550249
> SOOOOOOOO.......You guys wanna toke or what?


Yeah let's toke a bleezy for sure!!! Gotta love the whiskey man, it's my favorite. 

Btw that ship of fool's thing is G man, i love finding random ass thing's and making art out of them, i have this piece of sheet rock in my room that i broke off the wall at my old house, painted it and all... It say's Upgrade lol...


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

All interested are welcome and desired

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

Elllo Elllo, Wot we got growing on in here????? lol. Sub'd at last Dr. Looks like an interesting grow happening! 

cindy


----------



## fabfun (Apr 17, 2011)

what we got going on is all the cool kids kicking it 
we mostly just bullshit here and let the weed grow on its own 
au natural



Cindyguygrower said:


> Elllo Elllo, Wot we got growing on in here????? lol. Sub'd at last Dr. Looks like an interesting grow happening!
> 
> cindy


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what we got going on is all the cool kids kicking it
> we mostly just bullshit here and let the weed grow on its own
> au natural


This is a crazy thread! LOL As long as all of us spend time with our plants cus they are the real reason that we are all on here!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

alrite Doc 

ava look at me new pics i only got off me fat arse and took them after your post requesting pics lolol

hope ya had a good wkend.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

saying that though, Howard I would still rather "like" a sticky looking bud, than the fact that someone is "Currently Washing their Hair", lol. Plus I grow vegetables in my garden, not on some fake ass internet game, haha (please tell me nobody here is playing Farmville!!!)




Howard Stern said:


> This is a crazy thread! LOL As long as all of us spend time with our plants cus they are the real reason that we are all on here!


.
.
.
.
.
oh, plus I got no mates in the real world


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

wtf????????? is farmville???????? 
hi everyone!!!! hope you had a nice and stoned weekend. some relaxing is always nice.. and i hope everyones plants are doing well.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

farmville fuck that shite people actually spend REAL money on that?????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi SAmbo, i think your bud porn is super sexy!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

seriously, I didn't know people spent money on, hahaha, lolevenhardernow. My wife and I were just discussing the other day how annoying it is that one of our friends constantly sends us farmville requests...bore off!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

DST said:


> seriously, I didn't know people spent money on, hahaha, lolevenhardernow. My wife and I were just discussing the other day how annoying it is that one of our friends constantly sends us farmville requests...bore off!


yeah they spend real money to level up quicker lolol ive never played it but like to read n its been in the papers alot recently.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS FARMVILLE??????????? 
i cant find it online.. stop torturing ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS FARMVILLE???????????
> i cant find it online.. stop torturing ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im pissed and stoned doc so prob not the best to answer ya question lol its a strange game farmville although i mite add ive not played it just read bout it you control a farm like sim city style and plant crops etc but its in real time so you gotta be checking it constant cause if ya planted carrots and they take 8hrs to grow then you gotta harvest after 8hrs or they go bad and you can use real money to buy extra apps in the game.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks sambo.. llike DST said.. sounds boring.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

evenin all! shtoned??? 

lad i work with let slip his lass had asked for £30 worth of vouchers for farmville for xmas. i was stunned.  tho of late my mates have become obsessed with a game called minecraft. its like a super basic 16 bit version of sims.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin all! shtoned???
> 
> lad i work with let slip his lass had asked for £30 worth of vouchers for farmville for xmas. i was stunned.  tho of late my mates have become obsessed with a game called minecraft. its like a super basic 16 bit version of sims.


sort em out Don whats wrong with Crysis 2, COD and fifa 11 get playing some real games lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> im pissed and stoned doc so prob not the best to answer ya question lol its a strange game farmville although i mite add ive not played it just read bout it you control a farm like sim city style and plant crops etc but its in real time so you gotta be checking it constant cause if ya planted carrots and they take 8hrs to grow then you gotta harvest after 8hrs or they go bad and you can use real money to buy extra apps in the game.


Me gran has one of they farm's and is constanyly cropping and collecting fruit for cach lmao. How do sambo 

Alright Dr. Thanks for the p.m We'll get a catch up soon mate!

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sort em out Don whats wrong with Crysis 2, COD and fifa 11 get playing some real games lol


haha her wish is his command


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Me gran has one of they farm's and is constanyly cropping and collecting fruit for cach lmao. How do sambo
> 
> Alright Dr. Thanks for the p.m We'll get a catch up soon mate!
> 
> cindy


lolol the game is obviously doing something right something like 60million users.

how did ya find the fingerz butter then m8? gonna be hitting mr fingerz with some livers/psycho ghee butter soon. Is a nice buzz i love edibles now nothing gets me as stoned.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol amber that's too funny that's exactly what I said when I heard about farmville sis was obsessed even made me create a facebook account so she could have a 2nd farm then they started potville or some shit her bf tried to get me to play that one no thanks got my own real life plants to play with!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

thats what i said who has time to do fake grows when they have real ones 
a friend that doesnt know i grow told me about potville i just laughed if they only knew 



rene112388 said:


> Lol amber that's too funny that's exactly what I said when I heard about farmville sis was obsessed even made me create a facebook account so she could have a 2nd farm then they started potville or some shit her bf tried to get me to play that one no thanks got my own real life plants to play with!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

MY biggest LEaf.. good bye leaf...

there was a beautiful moon rise last night, after an unusually sunny day




I was messing around with some different color party lights. This red one gave off the trippiest effects here on Super Lemon Haze"Queenie"



SO Mortisha is still fighting her illness which has spread to regan and now to ELvira.. so i took out all the girls and wiped down the entire tent with bleach and sprayed anti fugal spray.. i hope they get better soon! 






Super Lemon Haze, Medusa.


Auto Blueberry LOULOU


Sroggin "LIA" super Lemon Haze


hahaha, i like how Elvira is looking from the top.. all boxed in at the back of the tent. I still cant believe how big she has gotten... it seems like just yesterday half of her body was mutilated by the fan.









Stoner Barbie, Auto Blue.. under red party light. I fimmed her and she liked it!!!!!










Inside the tent.. having fun




finally finished this drawing.. wha la.... 



HI!!!!!!! Uncle Pickel is ready for spring!!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

love the update doc!!! quality pics!

is that a lovebird in the final pic?

off topic but do ya get eastenders where you are? missus loves it and tbh i do watch it lol its a gripper 2night lol i no i just opened a can of whoop arse on myself admitting i watch eastenders lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful....Uncle Pickel is so cute...love bird? Or a Conure?
Namaste'


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn amber love the new pics! I am still amazed by your art girl!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

hey amb, sorry i havent been able to check in for a while, been a hectic time but the worst is over. the tent looks AWESOME, those snow whites are serious monsters, lol. you've outdone yourself mate, hope you're good also


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> love the update doc!!! quality pics!
> is that a lovebird in the final pic?
> 
> off topic but do ya get eastenders where you are? missus loves it and tbh i do watch it lol its a gripper 2night lol i no i just opened a can of whoop arse on myself admitting i watch eastenders lol


Thanks sambo! im taking my camera in to the shop, ive dropped it so many times things are lookin kinda fuzzy lately.lol
Yes mate, Pickle is a Lovebird, an old one. hes soo cute. Hes coming really close to talking these daze.. he whispers sweet nothings into my ear..hahaha 


Illumination said:


> Beautiful....Uncle Pickel is so cute...love bird? Or a Conure?
> Namaste'


THank yu Lumi, pickels a little rough around the edges but a damn good friend! Lovebird, he was a stray.. he flew into my apartment 15 years ago and has been a loyal companion ever since. 


rene112388 said:


> Damn amber love the new pics! I am still amazed by your art girl!


Hi Rene! im almost done the cancer awareness painting with papas name in it. Did you get any more tatts latetly? when i come up to harvest with you and smoke all of your weed.lol..i can do some sketches for ya.


WOWgrow said:


> hey amb, sorry i havent been able to check in for a while, been a hectic time but the worst is over. the tent looks AWESOME, those snow whites are serious monsters, lol. you've outdone yourself mate, hope you're good also


WOW!!!!!!! i missed you mate.. and was thinking about you. Im glad your ok, i hope nothing too serious happened. Im looking foward to seeing your plants. drop a link into my journal when your ready. Thanks wow.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> THank yu Lumi, pickels a little rough around the edges but a damn good friend! Lovebird, he was a stray.. he flew into my apartment 15 years ago and has been a loyal companion ever since.



That is awesome Ambs....and he is smart yes indeed....If I flew into your life I would stay as well....and very seriously... I LOVE YOUR ART!!! You are so gifted in so many ways...my pleasure to have you in my universe now

Namaste'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> That is awesome Ambs....and he is smart yes indeed....If I flew into your life I would stay as well....and very seriously... I LOVE YOUR ART!!! You are so gifted in so many ways...my pleasure to have you in my universe now
> 
> Namaste'


awe your so sweet Lumi!!!! your very gifted too in one huge royal way! lmao


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

sent ya a pm


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

you'r box is packed up man lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> you'r box is packed up man lol


sorry bout that.... I am in her box


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Rene! im almost done the cancer awareness painting with papas name in it. Did you get any more tatts latetly? when i come up to harvest with you and smoke all of your weed.lol..i can do some sketches for ya.


I'm so happy to hear about the cancer awareness painting! I can't wait to see it! Been holding off on getting more art till I see what beautiful piece of work ya got for me when ya come up girl we can smoke as much as ya want but we have to save some for lime I promised lol after all If it weren't for him I would have stopped growing!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

oh, so it's you is it!!!!! wondered what the blockage was.


Illumination said:


> sorry bout that.... I am in her box


nice up date Dr,makes me want to do a comparison to when you had the yins on the spinning table 

p.s please remind me to reply to the PM you sent when you have cleared your inbox. Muchas grass thingios. DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW!!!!!!! i missed you mate.. and was thinking about you. Im glad your ok, i hope nothing too serious happened. Im looking foward to seeing your plants. drop a link into my journal when your ready. Thanks wow.


i missed this place and talking to all my good riu friends as well! Don't worry, they'll be coming soon. Journal won't be up for a while but you will see some pics shortly. speak soon doc!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey doc nice update, I need to get my fat ass out in the grow rooms and do my own update. I have always wanted a parrot. I was thinking about getting a cockatoo I love those birds. They are a lil expensive and with the kids it probably isn't the best idea. 

And all you fuck faces that are thinking that I want a cock or two go fuck yourself I beat ya to the joke!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

10 more days bro 
better suitcase some smoke to hold u till my crew breaks u out 



Howard Stern said:


> Hey doc nice update, I need to get my fat ass out in the grow rooms and do my own update. I have always wanted a parrot. I was thinking about getting a cockatoo I love those birds. They are a lil expensive and with the kids it probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> And all you fuck faces that are thinking that I want a cock or two go fuck yourself I beat ya to the joke!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> 10 more days bro
> better suitcase some smoke to hold u till my crew breaks u out


Will do bro I got some Shana drying right now so it will be done for sure by then. Don't know if I have a QP but I may have to chop some more plants just in case!  I have already started going over what the person will say to me and what I will say to them. Just creating fights in my head before they happen! That may be a lil indication that I am a lil crazy. LOL


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

u think? 
btw u do know what suitcase means ?



Howard Stern said:


> Will do bro I got some Shana drying right now so it will be done for sure by then. Don't know if I have a QP but I may have to chop some more plants just in case!  I have already started going over what the person will say to me and what I will say to them. Just creating fights in my head before they happen! That may be a lil indication that I am a lil crazy. LOL


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 18, 2011)

Is that like keister it? Cus I aint doing that! LOL


----------



## bushybush (Apr 18, 2011)

HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL!

Back from the craziest Big Sur trip EVER!!!!!

I have some GREAT stories for you guys. Be back tomorrow when my brain feels normal again!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

come on man i thought u were crazy 
but obviously not that crazy



Howard Stern said:


> Is that like keister it? Cus I aint doing that! LOL


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

man i love big sur i used to live in monterrey



bushybush said:


> HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL!
> 
> Back from the craziest Big Sur trip EVER!!!!!
> 
> I have some GREAT stories for you guys. Be back tomorrow when my brain feels normal again!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> come on man i thought u were crazy
> but obviously not that crazy


No way bro I don't love weed that much! LOL I may let my wife stick a finger up there during a BJ but that is about it! Maybe a lil salad tossing but not weed!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

well good then that means u wont be taking it out of our quarter pound



Howard Stern said:


> No way bro I don't love weed that much! LOL I may let my wife stick a finger up there during a BJ but that is about it! Maybe a lil salad tossing but not weed!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1556953
> MY biggest LEaf.. good bye leaf...
> View attachment 1556952
> there was a beautiful moon rise last night, after an unusually sunny day
> ...


Wow! You're plants look great!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

they are and dont u just love the little theme she has for each plant



MsBotwin said:


> Wow! You're plants look great!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1556953
> MY biggest LEaf.. good bye leaf...
> View attachment 1556952
> there was a beautiful moon rise last night, after an unusually sunny day
> ...


gonna bump that for the max page peeps. shits going berserk in there doc. like the metal lst thing you have. could have done with some of those ahah oh well. looks like elvira is going to finish up BBW fo shiz!


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

nice bump don, lmao...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmmm FAIL. you know what im like at opening shit. seems the skills are fleeting.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

Illumination said:


> sent ya a pm


ok


Illumination said:


> sorry bout that.... I am in her box


hahah


rene112388 said:


> I'm so happy to hear about the cancer awareness painting! I can't wait to see it! Been holding off on getting more art till I see what beautiful piece of work ya got for me when ya come up girl we can smoke as much as ya want but we have to save some for lime I promised lol after all If it weren't for him I would have stopped growing!


it sounds like fun. of course the limeman must be honored for his coolness!



DST said:


> oh, so it's you is it!!!!! wondered what the blockage was.
> 
> 
> nice up date Dr,makes me want to do a comparison to when you had the yins on the spinning table
> ...


very funny DST, there is no blockage you freaks!!!! lmao.. stop talking about my inbox, my inbox is strange... i know.otta sight. haha
Thats a very good idea D about comparing the girls at different stages in growth. I wanna see if i can get a nice comaprison.


WOWgrow said:


> i missed this place and talking to all my good riu friends as well! Don't worry, they'll be coming soon. Journal won't be up for a while but you will see some pics shortly. speak soon doc!


speak to you soon wow! take care buddy!


Howard Stern said:


> Hey doc nice update, I need to get my fat ass out in the grow rooms and do my own update. I have always wanted a parrot. I was thinking about getting a cockatoo I love those birds. They are a lil expensive and with the kids it probably isn't the best idea.
> And all you fuck faces that are thinking that I want a cock or two go fuck yourself I beat ya to the joke!


Birds area so amazing Howard. We were thinking about getting a larger parrot at one point, but they are really just big babies and need soooo much attention .We really dont want that type of responsibility . Wed like to travel and not have any worries like that. 
We were thinking about getting a cockatoo, they are such beautiful birds. I love when thier mohalks come up when they are excited. They are good takers too.

thats reaaly wild about your cocks howard. i didnt realize you had 2 of them..lol... no wonder my inbox is always swollen..lmao heheh 420 tomorrow. toke up dude!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey doc, your autos look a lot further along than mine, how old are yours? These are mine at 21 days and I don't know how old the OG18 is lol. The little lowryder 2 is already popping pistils! None on the big easyryder though ... yet 
View attachment 1558494


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Hey doc, your autos look a lot further along than mine, how old are yours? These are mine at 21 days and I don't know how old the OG18 is lol. The little lowryder 2 is already popping pistils! None on the big easyryder though ... yet
> View attachment 1558494


Hey Wow, im so glad you posted your pictures for me.Thanks. yeah, id have to agree that the autoblue that i now call "Stoner Barbie" is much larger than your. So i remember we planted on the exact same weekend but im dont have my calander handy to tell you the exact day. I started her out in the Phototron for about 3 weeks i think.. they i moved her into the tent straight under blazing hot 600 watts and she loved it! I fimmed tech her head and she loved that two. So she is getting really really big. She is in the middle spot in my tent, recieving full 600watt power. 
What your lowryder is already poppin pistils, thats wild. Even my HUGE BEAST auto blue loulou isnt poppin pistils.. i measured her this morning and she at 18 inches in height!!!!! its crazy. I know absouetly NADA about auto blues...im just going for a wild ride here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> they are and dont u just love the little theme she has for each plant


FAb, it seems like we are never online at the same time to chat
i wish i were, your so funny, thanks for the kind words!!!!!!!
hope your 420 is super fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 19, 2011)

I will smoke on 420 but everyone acts like it is a reason to smoke! When the hell have you pot heads ever need a reason to smoke? I got a good reason to get high, maybe cus I woke up this morning. That right there is a good enough reason to me to get blazed. It's like alcoholics saying they are going to get fucked up on St Patties day knowing damn well that they get bent every night. JMHO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

in the gallery right now is a very cool RIU artist ... Michael Phelps
check out his art.. he's amazing!!!!!!!





This painting is called.. "shit in peace" its a collection of another RIU toker and resides in his bathroom..lol







"Jems"






"Geter"







"Jems"


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Did I not see him post on the thread somewhere? + rep dingetjes to mr phelps


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Wow, im so glad you posted your pictures for me.Thanks. yeah, id have to agree that the autoblue that i now call "Stoner Barbie" is much larger than your. So i remember we planted on the exact same weekend but im dont have my calander handy to tell you the exact day. I started her out in the Phototron for about 3 weeks i think.. they i moved her into the tent straight under blazing hot 600 watts and she loved it! I fimmed tech her head and she loved that two. So she is getting really really big. She is in the middle spot in my tent, recieving full 600watt power.
> What your lowryder is already poppin pistils, thats wild. Even my HUGE BEAST auto blue loulou isnt poppin pistils.. i measured her this morning and she at 18 inches in height!!!!! its crazy. I know absouetly NADA about auto blues...im just going for a wild ride here.


If my memory serves me correctly, which it usually does not (glory daze fans?) Mine took a while to germ and you were approx 10 days in when mine popped the soil. If yours has been in the 600W tent for about 10 days that would make sense. Ive seen a few journals of the auto blue plants that don't actually auto flower, maybe that's why she hasn't started yet OR there are some that take about 100 days start to finish which means it flowers later, not a bad thing ey, you're just gonna get some more bud out of it haha. 18inches already? thats nuts. they are loving the treatment you're giving them doc!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Evening friend, Hope all's good n well in the ray's! Been sunny here today too lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 19, 2011)

wow man! thats awesome! the art that is.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I will smoke on 420 but everyone acts like it is a reason to smoke! When the hell have you pot heads ever need a reason to smoke? I got a good reason to get high, maybe cus I woke up this morning. That right there is a good enough reason to me to get blazed. It's like alcoholics saying they are going to get fucked up on St Patties day knowing damn well that they get bent every night. JMHO



Very true! I'd smoke tomorrow no matter what the date! However, in honor of 420, I will only smoke jays tomorrow. I usually use a pipe or bong, to conserve my stash.


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 19, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Very true! I'd smoke tomorrow no matter what the date! However, in honor of 420, I will only smoke jays tomorrow. I usually use a pipe or bong, to conserve my stash.


maybe roll one up like the one off Pinapple Express? The trifecta joint.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 19, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> maybe roll one up like the one off Pinapple Express? The trifecta joint.


Ya know I haven't seen that! I suppose 420 would be a perfect time to


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

View attachment 1559542Doc my friend! Here's that triptych I been laggin on......Added a 4th piece making it a quadrophenych! I had an epiphany sitting in the forest tripping out to the ghosts of Big Sur lumberjacks forgotten. I come from many generations of woodworkers (ha) and I think I need to explore wood carving etc. more. As I said, it was quite a crazy trip involving a super cool arctic wolf dog, local mountain hippies and their fine wares  waterfalls a downward dog-sun-saluting-warrior-posing yoga rock session. I have fun pictures. I'll resend that link too!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420 to my American buddies  have a good one u lot


----------



## fabfun (Apr 20, 2011)

not me im dealing with a asshole newbie that was getting very bad advice and someone asked me to to help him and he tells me to chill wtf 
now he says he knows martial arts oh im so scared u will chuck norris me through my computer screen



las fingerez said:


> happy 420 to my American buddies  have a good one u lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

nice art show doc! i do love a good bit of graf. happy 420!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 20, 2011)

What up DAT? Happy 420! How ya doing? Been a few days since my last visit. Yes I have been enjoying our beautiful weather. My boy Luther has been loving it as well. Been playing frisbee and fetch. Your update was killa! Noticed they look like some of my pics with the lighting you had. Lol. I love the display. Had my girls out yesterday and took some pics. Check em out when ya get a chance. So you got an auto in with your regular strains? I was thinking of doing that my next grow. I got 6 auto seeds. 1 Onyx, 1 roadrunner, 1 Il Diavolo, and 3 Blue Himalaya Diesel. Really want to try that diesel! I wanna see how the auto does on 12/12. Had mine on 20/4. Also want to see how they do with the co2. I gotta go get my co2 tank refilled today. The only thing on my agenda today. Loving the time off from work. Take care! Enjoy what looks like is going to be another great day of weather!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 20, 2011)

nice update chica! hahahaaaa just noticed barbies boob is hanging out. lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome stuff. Did I not see him post on the thread somewhere? + rep dingetjes to mr phelps


Thank you, Ive posted once or twice on this thread. Didnt really know it existed till a week or so ago. But again, much appreciated.



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> wow man! thats awesome! the art that is.


Thank you! I appreciate it!







Also... HAPPY 420 EVERYONE!!!! Get high as a kite today!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2011)

bushybush said:


> View attachment 1559542Doc my friend! Here's that triptych I been laggin on......Added a 4th piece making it a quadrophenych! I had an epiphany sitting in the forest tripping out to the ghosts of Big Sur lumberjacks forgotten. I come from many generations of woodworkers (ha) and I think I need to explore wood carving etc. more. As I said, it was quite a crazy trip involving a super cool arctic wolf dog, local mountain hippies and their fine wares  waterfalls a downward dog-sun-saluting-warrior-posing yoga rock session. I have fun pictures. I'll resend that link too!


Bushy, your quadrophenych is really cool!!!!!!! im not sure if ive ever seen any sculptures from you before?.. With your new painting here it looks like your heading towords maybe art with more 3 dimensional aspects to it? I would love to see some sculptures of yours if you have any, feel free to post here as always. And if you could post some of your girls here that would be very cool as well. I did read your post in Dropas journal about airpots. They are recycleable, unlike the smartpots(?) YOu do have a smart pot right? its the fabric one.I would really like to see your girl in the smart pot! Thanks 


las fingerez said:


> happy 420 to my American buddies  have a good one u lot


THanks FINGerez,buddy!happy 420 to U 2! smoke a zoot for us american 420 stoners mate!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice update chica! hahahaaaa just noticed barbies boob is hanging out. lol


hahah, your tit has been hanging out ever since i bought you! i thought you looked cuter that way! 

Thanks for posting that hysterical picture LUMI!!!!!! where are you getting all of theses pictures?.. It looks like everyones journal has a different funny one.!! lmao

High everyone thats come on by here to visit. i hope your having a blazing 420. 420 all day long.. lol non stop partying!
i took some pictures this morning that im going to try to post here in a few. 
The girls are really happy today.
Toke it hard, 
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420!!BLAZE IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]iVI2GjS16Mk[/youtube]

its a fuckin jungle in there. I love how dense the greenery is!!!
so in the far back i have the 2 snow whites..left Elvira ..right Mortisha. 
Mortishas sickness is no longer progressing upwards! I did notice that a couple other girls showing slight illness as well. I sprayed an anti-fugus foliar feed and cleaned the entire tent out with bleach. I havent seen any more illness progression since doing this. 
In the middle to the right I have SUper Lemon Haze (Queenie) 
in the middle middle..lol.. its autoblue SToner Barbie 
and to her right in the middle row is REgan.. another Super Lemon Haze.

Front row left is Super Lemon Haze Medusa. 
Front middle my scrogged Super Lemon Haze Lia
Front right is Auto Blue LOULOU.. seering up at 20 inches in hieght. 



My first attemp at scrog. Thanks so much to Las Fingerz for making this happen. 
Peace,
Doc trichs


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Thank you, Ive posted once or twice on this thread. Didnt really know it existed till a week or so ago. But again, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kikass ratle can shit man!!!!! And im literally 6storys off the ground workin allday in the rain.but im stoned&not givin a phuk! Happy 420 y'all!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2011)

ahhahah, your smoking a j up there kmk? your one ballsy guy. happy420, dont slip!!! i cant believe its actually raining somewhere else and not here today!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up DAT? Happy 420! How ya doing? Been a few days since my last visit. Yes I have been enjoying our beautiful weather. My boy Luther has been loving it as well. Been playing frisbee and fetch. Your update was killa! Noticed they look like some of my pics with the lighting you had. Lol. I love the display. Had my girls out yesterday and took some pics. Check em out when ya get a chance. So you got an auto in with your regular strains? I was thinking of doing that my next grow. I got 6 auto seeds. 1 Onyx, 1 roadrunner, 1 Il Diavolo, and 3 Blue Himalaya Diesel. Really want to try that diesel! I wanna see how the auto does on 12/12. Had mine on 20/4. Also want to see how they do with the co2. I gotta go get my co2 tank refilled today. The only thing on my agenda today. Loving the time off from work. Take care! Enjoy what looks like is going to be another great day of weather!


Thanks Chronic!!!!!!!! you inspired me to get some party lights for visual effects. The red one worked the most dramatically, but no where near the intensity that your space alien lighting ship gives off. lmao. I dont know anything about autos.. mine have been on 12/12 for a week now and growing like mad.
yeah, looks like spring might actually be making its way here.. lets see... no rain for 2 whole days.. when is the last time that happened??lol
maybe 420 will mark the beginning of when spring really happens around here!! later dude!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Dr Ambs and the gang, hope you all have a great day....or are having one.

peace, DST


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 420!

[video=youtube;uw7xTVykXTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw7xTVykXTk[/video]


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just had to pop in say happy 420 all clock just hit 420 made it off work in time to spark this blunt


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 20, 2011)

Hope you have an awesome 420 doc. Also I must say your greenery is looking mighty fine. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

me likey! hey,what is that screen ur using?very cool setup doc!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

I believe it is called a "fingerez" screen if I'm not mistaken. Ha.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

is it something she made? its cool either way.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 20, 2011)

Doc, I have SOOOO much to tell you. You hit the nail on the head in my thread about more 3D stylings. One of the epiphanies I had with the mountain hippies actually!  Your garden is looking amazing! I can't wait to see these ladies swell with bulbous milky heads! OH YEAH! Bushman is like a chicken running around t'wixt it's head a choppeth! Amazing how MUCH work I've had to do to the garden for being gone 4 days! It's taken 2 just to get back on track! Last time I left I let my friend Froy AKA tweedledum "take care" of my girls. HA. They are better off UNTOUCHED than with his "help". I personally think my plants were stoked I left them alone for a bit. They were probably sick of me always hovering over them.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning Dr. Ive been on phone to reception for hour's trying to get an app. to see about a M.J- Med. Card. Can you Hook me up with an Appointment man ffs lol. Hope you had a good 420 man!

cindy


----------



## fabfun (Apr 21, 2011)

hey bros and bro ettes


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> is it something she made? its cool either way.


i sent them from the UK as we couldnt find anything similar in the US that was rigid but light... shame they turned up to late to get practical use out of them this time round but next round is gonna be a scorcher

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html#post5285021


looking swell in the tent doc. was good chatting 2 u yesterday i hope u enjoyed the rest of ur day? deff do that more often, i'll get a calling card when ur one runs out


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 21, 2011)

the garden looks insane doc, really is a delight to look at. Looks like you've managed the space perfectly as well! hope you're having a good one!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 21, 2011)

looking good doc  subbed


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 21, 2011)

Your grow is looking great amber....Hope your 420 was awesome!!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 21, 2011)

What's up Hot P? How's it been shakin' lately? The pupper doin well?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 21, 2011)

If you have the time check the thread out below. Let's put that sexist pig in his place!

Holy tits my landlord just walked in. My wife


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 21, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> If you have the time check the thread out below. Let's put that sexist pig in his place!
> 
> Holy tits my landlord just walked in. My wife


*That link didn't work for me, try this one *

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/426585-holy-tits-my-landlord-just.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments on my garden!!!!!!!!!! I appreciate it a lot!
420 was wild, i hope everyone had an extra special blazing blast.
i wrapped up my 420 watching a couple totally tirpped out hysterical wild movies about tripping and marijuana . 
If you have not seen these movies yet.. they are a must to watch. 
Im going to show a couple youtube clips from both 
The first movie is called "Altered States" it has some of the best hallucination filming i have ever seen. 
The second movie is called the "sexual secrets of Marijuana, MJ as an aphrodisiac..."this clip is from the beginning of the movie.. it gets a lot more fleshy as the movie progresses.. its funny as hell. 
haha, so im just chillin out now.. trapped in and under massive grey cloud dreamin i was in the grey area instead tokin on a 42 gram zoot.lol
i hope you are all doing well. my plants are doing great as of today thanks for all the good vibes 
peace DrAmTry

[youtube]40FiMy-ak0k[/youtube]

[youtube]R2AwOsK4K9U[/youtube]


----------



## Illumination (Apr 21, 2011)

Altered States is awesome for shroom roomin...second one is funny as fuck!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Altered States is awesome for shroom roomin...second one is funny as fuck!!!


i knew youd like em LUMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> the garden looks insane doc, really is a delight to look at. Looks like you've managed the space perfectly as well! hope you're having a good one!


Thanks so much Wow, its funny how things worked out. In the beginning of my grow i had some realy problems . I thought that some of the plants might not survive. I decided to plant a few more. Then all the plants survived and i just lucked out with having enough room in the tent. Las probebley told me how many plants i would be able to fit into the tent and i went for that. I just got lucky. i really thougt i would have to use the phototron for at least one the entire grow, but thankfully thats not the case. 

I fimmed the Auto blue(stoner barbie) and i dont think it really did anything extra to the plant.. The autoblues dont seem to branch apart like my other girls... you know separtate into more budding braches. Weird. 
I hope your girls are doing wonerfully, i cant image that they wouldnt with such an amazing gardener as yourself!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> looking good doc  subbed


Thank you REdrum! nice to have you around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i sent them from the UK as we couldnt find anything similar in the US that was rigid but light... shame they turned up to late to get practical use out of them this time round but next round is gonna be a scorcher
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html#post5285021
> 
> ...


Thanks FIngerez.. it was really nice to talk to you yesterday as well! my day started out shitty but after talking to you it got amazingly better! you have a really sexy accent and you are really really hot!!!!!!! I think ill call you again right now..lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning Dr. Ive been on phone to reception for hour's trying to get an app. to see about a M.J- Med. Card. Can you Hook me up with an Appointment man ffs lol. Hope you had a good 420 man!
> 
> cindy


Ok Cindy, the line is now clear.. im waiting.. i have a few openings now. remember to bring your bong so that i can check you lung capacity. lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hope you have an awesome 420 doc. Also I must say your greenery is looking mighty fine. Keep up the great work.


YOU 2 DRopa!!!!!!!!! if it aint broke dont fix it.. i like that!!!!! and stop making me blush
peace
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Your grow is looking great amber....Hope your 420 was awesome!!!


HI HOTTIE!!!!!!!!!! thanks.. hope yours was too!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Doc, I have SOOOO much to tell you. You hit the nail on the head in my thread about more 3D stylings. One of the epiphanies I had with the mountain hippies actually!  Your garden is looking amazing! I can't wait to see these ladies swell with bulbous milky heads! OH YEAH! Bushman is like a chicken running around t'wixt it's head a choppeth! Amazing how MUCH work I've had to do to the garden for being gone 4 days! It's taken 2 just to get back on track! Last time I left I let my friend Froy AKA tweedledum "take care" of my girls. HA. They are better off UNTOUCHED than with his "help". I personally think my plants were stoked I left them alone for a bit. They were probably sick of me always hovering over them.


ephphanies.. epiphanies..what the fuk went on on your trip.. you are being so elusive about it Bushy. Will you PLEASE give up all the dirty details.. Did you trip out with the hippies in some sort of tribal ritual thingy like in the video i played today?
Froy.. what type of a name is that? LMAO tweedledum Lol
i bet the girls missed you, dont kid yourself... hahah now when am i going to see some pictures of them.. God its hard getting anything out of you Bushy!!!!! lmao


----------



## growmomma (Apr 21, 2011)

Been meaning to check out your grow for a while now. Glad I did, it's looking great!!  very happy healthy girls you got there Dr. Excited to see how your first SCROG turns out as well, we will be attempting our first SCROG soon too!! Sub'd +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Been meaning to check out your grow for a while now. Glad I did, it's looking great!!  very happy healthy girls you got there Dr. Excited to see how your first SCROG turns out as well, we will be attempting our first SCROG soon too!! Sub'd +rep


HEY There growmomma, thanks for checking out my garden. and giving me some good vibes and a rep!.. right on!!!!!
did you know that dude called las fingerez has a super cool scrog grow guide .. hes got some KILLER plants you have to check out ! heres the link and happy gardening GRowMomma!
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html#post5285021
Peace growmomma!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 21, 2011)

i got altered states in a double dvd pack years ago.. i think at walmart to tell you the truth lol... i'll check the other one out for sure, sounds interesting!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> i got altered states in a double dvd pack years ago.. i think at walmart to tell you the truth lol... i'll check the other one out for sure, sounds interesting!


HEy Truth, nice to have you around!!! that movie altered states is fuckin SICK!!!!!!! doulbe DVd package?..what does that include? man if it includes a free sheet of LSD you really got a killa walmart deal!!! lmao.. later dude!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

later on you stoned riuers.. have a blazed up evening..check u all out tomorrow..peace DocAmb


----------



## bushybush (Apr 21, 2011)

Fuck.....I gotta go back and see what the hell Howard said about that stupid pencil icon and making the pics big. I have been rather elusive haven't I? Well, It's because I have a super-funtastical story to tell, but I have pics to accompany it. So I've been editing the pics essential to said story. I don't usually show my plants, because I don't really think they are all that Gnar-Gnar. BUT I guess I am stoked I have finally gotten my "perpetualness" down. 3 girls come down about every 1-2 weeks now. There seems to always be something hanging in this little spot these days. My veggers are starting to be ready before the new ladies come out! Suggestions D, Howard HotP, Las and all you other perpetual-people?

But yes, you are on the right track Ambo....Let's just say the trip involved Arctic wolf dogs, hippie opium, 2-cb, a lumberjack, an ounce of weed, a road-closing rock slide, some shotguns, a waterfall and a hippie bus converted into my new friend "Jade's" mountain home.

Oh and "Froy" is short for "Froilan" (He's Igerot)


extremely thorough picture update coming soon.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 21, 2011)

SIdeways oh well.

I'm sideways too.

Those last 3 were the last last batch that came down (wrong final pics too, those were like a week prior but whatevs). # more came down yesterday, but I was sick of camera-ing after my hippytrippy trip. This was weeks ago before the perpetaul REALLY kicked in....Working towards it here though.......


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking awesome bushy bush, when i have one that has to stay in veg. for a longer period than i expected, i just top or LST what ever im feeling, lately it has been topping, i have been experimenting with it a lot.

Also i keep them in 1 gal and dont transplant until they are ready to go into flower, so that helps slow the growth a little!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

hey HP and others got newbie that needs some encouragement and advice
i would appreciate it 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/411362-1st-real-grow-deisel-ryder-5.html



HotPhyre said:


> Looking awesome bushy bush, when i have one that has to stay in veg. for a longer period than i expected, i just top or LST what ever im feeling, lately it has been topping, i have been experimenting with it a lot.
> 
> Also i keep them in 1 gal and dont transplant until they are ready to go into flower, so that helps slow the growth a little!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Yeah lately I have been wanting Taco Bell when I get all blazed up! My wife is Mexican too and we have grated cheese and beans made in the fridge but I will drive my high ass down to Taco Bell for lunch! I make dinner seeing that I am a stay at home dad, so our dinners are bomb! I would give out my favorite recipies but I don't want to sound like a fag on a MJ growing site!


 Too late pal...(For fabfuns sake..this was meant to be a joke..grow up fabfun)


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

what the fuck does that mean
if u r fucking with howard u r fucking with everyone on this thread mister 16 post
but me mostly 



tumpuh said:


> Too late pal...


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

no add 33 more years to 12 u can add right i hope 
if not just ask your mom how big 12 is and add 33 



tumpuh said:


> Grow up pal...what are you 12?


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what the fuck does that mean
> if u r fucking with howard u r fucking with everyone on this thread mister 16 post
> but me mostly


I hope for your sake you are no older that 13


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> no add 33 more years to 12 u can add right i hope
> if not just ask your mom how big 12 is and add 33


ROFL..so your 12 then huh


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

well joke wasnt funny and i asked u if it was and u come back like a dick
dude i dont want to grow up im want to be a kid 



tumpuh said:


> Too late pal...(For fabfuns sake..this was meant to be a joke..grow up fabfun)


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well joke wasnt funny and i asked u if it was and u come back like a dick
> dude i dont want to grow up im want to be a kid


Better to remain quiet and let people think your an idiot, rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt...(and im not saying this applies to you specifically)


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Better to remain quiet and let people think your an idiot, rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt...(and im not saying this applies to you specifically)


Than who are you talking too...you should watch your mouth? I don't think you know who you are messing with man  just a heads up!
Maybe take your own advise! 
Wtf is your problem anyways???


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

thats all u got rofl myself 
dude u need some better come backs 
u asked if u called my friend a fag and u go off on me so i guess u did call him out 
otherwise u would have said it was a joke not after 5 fucked up post 



tumpuh said:


> ROFL..so your 12 then huh


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

great advice + rep 

no it applies to u now listen to your own advice
calling some one 12 is such a lame come back 



tumpuh said:


> Better to remain quiet and let people think your an idiot, rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt...(and im not saying this applies to you specifically)


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Than who are you talking too...you should watch your mouth? I don't think you know who you are messing with man  just a heads up!
> Maybe take your own advise!
> Wtf is your problem anyways???


Didnt know I was messing with anyone...hmmm and watch my mouth? OK i guess??


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

it shows u are 18 and full of fire been there done that


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> great advice + rep
> 
> no it applies to u now listen to your own advice
> calling some one 12 is such a lame come back


Not when they act like a 12 year old it isnt...


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Didnt know I was messing with anyone...hmmm and watch my mouth? OK i guess??


No not guess ......and you are!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

mister 30 post everyone one this thread is howards friend and when they wake up after smoking weed and shit they will see this in the am then u will want to start a new profile here 



tumpuh said:


> Didnt know I was messing with anyone...hmmm and watch my mouth? OK i guess??


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> it shows u are 18 and full of fire been there done that


 Ive been here before you even knew what a forum was pal....get over yourself.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Ive been here before you even knew what a forum was pal....get over yourself.


Than show some respect ! you are acting like a child! guessing you are by your attitude...lmao


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

so what if u have have u been a jerk the whole time is what i want to know 



tumpuh said:


> Ive been here before you even knew what a forum was pal....get over yourself.


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> so what if u have have u been a jerk the whole time is what i want to know


 I was never a jerk..you were...attack me all you want could care less about any of you....


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Than show some respect ! you are acting like a child! guessing you are by your attitude...lmao


 Im not trying to fight with you....what do you want?


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Fabfun and Lime..you are both a poor representation of this community and a large reason why I no longer frequent sites such as this one... good luck with that...


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Im not trying to fight with you....what do you want?


Wondering why your acting like this on a friends thread.... is all and you are being a dick! If you don't care than stop posting then ....or is that your plan to get a few posts in...lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

hey i feel lucky so the extra blessing from u helps thanks bro



tumpuh said:


> Fabfun and Lime..you are both a poor representation of this community and a large reason why I no longer frequent sites such as this one... good luck with that...


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Fabfun and Lime..you are both a poor representation of this community and a large reason why I no longer frequent sites such as this one... good luck with that...


Hahahaha your funny! Look in the mirror man!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Hahahaha your funny! Look in the mirror man!


 And the blind continue to lead the blind....


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> And the blind continue to lead the blind....


good luck with you lousy attitude! It will get you nowhere in life....you could turn this around yet you wont? why?


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> good luck with you lousy attitude! It will get you nowhere in life....you could turn this around yet you wont? why?


 Turn what around? Being attacked by two children? I think your actions speak for themselves...


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

im done tryng to reason with this guy


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 22, 2011)

uhhhhhhhh???!!! ya need to rip some a dat ear wax and shut the fuck up... lol


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> uhhhhhhhh???!!! ya need to rip some a dat ear wax and shut the fuck up... lol


Excuse me....? is he a buddy of yours? mind your own business!!!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

dude u jump on my friends thread and say he is a fag and say we started shit get real punk ass bitch u know what i even tryied to find out through pms with u if u were just joking to resolve and u attacked me there so fuck u im going to ride your ass off this site every time any thread u post on im going to ride u like a $1.99 whore 


dude u jump on my freidns threddQUOTE=tumpuh;5628212]Turn what around? Being attacked by two children? I think your actions speak for themselves...[/QUOTE]


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> uhhhhhhhh???!!! ya need to rip some a dat ear wax and shut the fuck up... lol


 Amen Truth b known


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

................................



Truth B Known said:


> uhhhhhhhh???!!! ya need to rip some a dat ear wax and shut the fuck up... lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 22, 2011)

a buddy? haha, i just saw there was a post on a thread i was sub'd to.. but then i see its just some fukboyz bitchen at each other about some bullshit for the past 3 pages.... so i commented.. to all ya'll, and what i said didn't get thru.. lol



EDIT: here's a video for everyone, and if you didn't know earwax is that EXTRACTAMUNDO TRUTHIOSO ......

[video=youtube;d-diB65scQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> dude u jump on my friends thread and say he is a fag and say we started shit get real punk ass bitch u know what i even tryied to find out through pms with u if u were just joking to resolve and u attacked me there so fuck u im going to ride your ass off this site every time any thread u post on im going to ride u like a $1.99 whore


Please seek help....


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Please seek help....


I smell a TROLL!!!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> a buddy? haha, i just saw there was a post on a thread i was sub'd to.. but then i see its just two fukboyz bitchen at each other about some bullshit for the past 3 pages.... so i commented.. to all ya'll, and what i said didn't get thru.. lol


 I made what appeared to be a bad joke evidently then these two fine gentlemen decide to go on the attack..so whatever


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> I smell a TROLL!!!


 You speak purely out of ignorance...


----------



## lime73 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> I made what appeared to be a bad joke evidently then these two fine gentlemen decide to go on the attack..so whatever


Bullshit!!! don't butter yourself up


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Excuse me....? is he a buddy of yours? mind your own business!!!


 Says the guy that butted his nose into me and FABs conversation....


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 22, 2011)

JFC...

Don't feed the trolls dude. Fab had to go and grab his cronie to "back him up" https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/426838-need-light-spectrum-help-advice.html#post5628114

The troll drama is pretty funny though. "You don't know who you're talking to..." Blah blah. It's like, really? I don't? Because, you know, being anonymous on the internet never crossed my mind...

Don't play their game. You did bring up something at some point and that was enough to garner their attention. My advice to all of you is to employ the use of the Ignore feature on this website and do us all a favor and keep this hijacking, drama, bullshit out of peoples journals. IMO, you all need a time out.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

well if some one made a apparent insult on on of your buddies would u stand up for them in their absence and if the answer is no then i feel sorry for your friends



tumpuh said:


> I made what appeared to be a bad joke evidently then these two fine gentlemen decide to go on the attack..so whatever


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Reboot required - reboot required - reboot required.

Hey Amber, please post some nice pics and restore order to the universe of threads? Hope you are good girl.

Peace, DST


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

im done here


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

For the record HOWARD STERN IS NOT GAY!
My light- hearted joke was taken as slander and I was attacked without mercy...threatened to be ridden like a whore and bombarded with PMs trying to keep the whole mess going...Dr. Amber Trich...if these are your friends I would look for some new ones. Sorry to have hijacked your thread for a while..I dont like bullies. 


fabfun said:


> well if some one made a apparent insult on on of your buddies would u stand up for them in their absence and if the answer is no then i feel sorry for your friends


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 22, 2011)

isnt it a little rude peoples to jack the docs thread with all this sillyness???


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

I AM GAY!!!!!!! Well today I am gay because it's Friday, a Holiday, it's reasonably warm as well, but the sun is not super shiney - yet! However, whenever I look at this it makes me feel super gay....words can be funny things when taken the wrong way....DST skips off into the distance with a distinct gayness to his demeanour, and his cholcotae eggs, and mini chocolate creme brullee fillings.....yummy yum.


Peace, DST


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

ROFL thats some good stuff man


DST said:


> I AM GAY!!!!!!! Well today I am gay because it's Friday, a Holiday, it's reasonably warm as well, but the sun is not super shiney - yet! However, whenever I look at this it makes me feel super gay....words can be funny things when taken the wrong way....DST skips off into the distance with a distinct gayness to his demeanour, and his cholcotae eggs, and mini chocolate creme brullee fillings.....yummy yum.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes! They claim to be the threadstarters friend, yet find any reason possible to hijack the thread for a few pages..I was thinking the same thing


sambo020482 said:


> isnt it a little rude peoples to jack the docs thread with all this sillyness???


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

I am also quite GAY!!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Fabfun is cool tumpuh, imo (I would like him to have my back! but not in a strange way). And Howard I believe is actually gay, well most of the time, especially when he is being asked if he is crazy! It brings out his happy/gay cooking side. lol. I wrote a whole recipe book, i am like, beyond gay at the moment. Funny thing is, sometimes when you get off on the wrong foot with someone, you can actually become very good friends with that person...man, there is some drivvle coming out of my gob today. I am off to wash me mouth out.

Laters, DST


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

well i thought i had friends here but i find out i dont so im leaving 
wish u guys and girls luck with your grows
im going off site
peace FAB


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!.........NO.

For the first time in my entire LIFE......I have to quote Slim Shady.............REALLY?!?!.......I Have to resort to THAT?............I just checked in drun k (yeah, it's like that).......Anywhoooo.......and I quote, "You better show some respect, whenever the Doc is brought up"........ That's all.

Go argue on a moderator thread.

thank you.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

drunken bushybush, woohoo, I hope to be drunk soon as well, lol. It's just coming up for lunch time, better prepare my stomach first.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Better to remain quiet and let people think your an idiot, rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt...(and im not saying this applies to you specifically)


Do you often give yourself such good advice, then fail to heed it? Translation, your statement seems to apply to you, not to any of the awesome peeps on this thread. Don't be trashing fab, he's a great guy.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't believe I missed the troll!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> mister 30 post everyone one this thread is howards friend and when they wake up after smoking weed and shit they will see this in the am then u will want to start a new profile here


True. I saw what the troll said about you and Howard and was like. Wow, this guy's not gonna be at RIU long. Just joined and already a trollin'. Here I am just having to reply before I even finished my first cup of coffee!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> And the blind continue to lead the blind....


Who is it that you're leading? My guess is you put your age at 18 only because you have to be at least 18 to join. My guess is 15 or 16. What do you think, guys?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

fabfun said:


> dude u jump on my friends thread and say he is a fag and say we started shit get real punk ass bitch u know what i even tryied to find out through pms with u if u were just joking to resolve and u attacked me there so fuck u im going to ride your ass off this site every time any thread u post on im going to ride u like a $1.99 whore
> 
> 
> dude u jump on my freidns threddQUOTE=tumpuh;5628212]Turn what around? Being attacked by two children? I think your actions speak for themselves...


[/QUOTE]


I'll help! This guy could have come on here and actually learned a lot from you guys. Instead, the first thing he does isn't say hi everyone, no it's to first attack Howard and then you. He is persona non grada.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

lime73 said:


> good luck with you lousy attitude! It will get you nowhere in life....you could turn this around yet you wont? why?


The answer is pretty simple. He's a troll in training, they don't know how to stop.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

Doesnt he know what fab duz to turtles? Hey ,what is the ride like on a 2$whore? Juz curious!hahaha Mornin evberyone!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow seems like I missed a bit fab and lime nice to see ya standing up for a friend I think several pages of it could have easily been avoided if all parties just smoked a bit anyways sorry amber the thread got off always sucks! I hope ya don't mind me sharing one my favorite kmk songs thought was appropriate  sorry can only post links

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&rl=yes&v=x9aILZ3mcXI


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dang! I cant see the video! But i know the wooords!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Fab is a great guy. I have his (and all you guys) back. But not in the anally intrusive way. I agree Rene. A bowl would have helped this whole thing! True what D said too. Some of my best friends now are dudes I got into fistfights with when we first met. So, now it's up to Tumbah whether he wants to make good or continue being an antagonist. Either way, we love the good Doctor, her plants, her art, her humor and her amazing spirit. THAT'S what this thread is about. If anyone is low on tree and feeling a bit aggro, feel free to stop in and hang with the bushman. I've got plenty. We can smoke, and hike with the dogs and paint! PMA baby PMA (Positive Mental Attitide) 
One of my Big Sur pics unedited. I'm hoping the waterfall dropping onto the beach is nice enough to get this thread back on track. On the sand below, someone hiked down and wrote, "WE ARE LOVE" in huge letters. Back to that please.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Doesnt he know what fab duz to turtles? Hey ,what is the ride like on a 2$whore? Juz curious!hahaha Mornin evberyone!


 
Good morning to YOU sir. Hope you are high as a kite.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looking awesome bushy bush, when i have one that has to stay in veg. for a longer period than i expected, i just top or LST what ever im feeling, lately it has been topping, i have been experimenting with it a lot.
> 
> Also i keep them in 1 gal and dont transplant until they are ready to go into flower, so that helps slow the growth a little!


Hotster! What's Up!? I keep them in 1/2 gallon bags even. Not much room to LST in the veg closet. I have been doing it the day they go into flower. I kept topping and topping and topping one (mainly taking clones). When I finally flowered it, I counted around 20 evenly canopied tops! I'm still not sure if it had more weight than when I go for 2-4 main colas (i think it did). My main problem, is that I am over-zealous on the clone cutting. I take around 3 times what I need in case some don't root. Not sure if I'm lucky or have the perfect setup accidentally, but I've NEVER lost a clone?! I've had a 100% success rate and end up with TOO MANY CLONES. Then I don't have the heart to kill them. Veggyveg jungle I tell ya!



Not complaining.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Fab is a great guy. I have his (and all you guys) back. But not in the anally intrusive way. I agree Rene. A bowl would have helped this whole thing! True what D said too. Some of my best friends now are dudes I got into fistfights with when we first met. So, now it's up to Tumbah whether he wants to make good or continue being an antagonist. Either way, we love the good Doctor, her plants, her art, her humor and her amazing spirit. THAT'S what this thread is about. If anyone is low on tree and feeling a bit aggro, feel free to stop in and hang with the bushman. I've got plenty. We can smoke, and hike with the dogs and paint! PMA baby PMA (Positive Mental Attitide)
> View attachment 1563436One of my Big Sur pics unedited. I'm hoping the waterfall dropping onto the beach is nice enough to get this thread back on track. On the sand below, someone hiked down and wrote, "WE ARE LOVE" in huge letters. Back to that please.


Wow nicely said bushy! And gorgeous pic as well lol where ya at? I need outta the city man a place like that would be perfect!


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 22, 2011)

There's a gang of individuals here all with some similar posts.

For starters, this gang of individuals have little to no concept of how to use the [edit] function. Instead they would rather pollute a forum with 4 posts from themselves, all about 20 words deep, stacked right on top of one another.

I've been around since July of 2010 too. I have over 2,000 posts. I spend 90% of my time here helping new growers and resolving issues.

I also have no clue who the fuck Fab is or why he has so many people all up on his dick. Cliques and crews are no good; making a site like this resemble a high school. 

"Your gay"
"Nah uh, your the gay one, gay-tard"

40+ posts of this bullshit drama and it'd be enough if Fab and Lime "leaving" wasn't just for the attention - but it's pretty obvious that when you announce your departure with the whole "I guess I don't have any friends" crying to yourself BS you are just crying out for attention.

What has gone on in this thread by all of you, Fab, Lime, Bushy, Botwin, tumpuh, ALL OF YOU are going around acting like high schoolers. Posting up your drama, and then calling anyone involved in your mess "obviously a 12 year old child" it's just totally bass ackwards. The kettle calling the pot: black.

I've done what I could to show you all that this isn't a bitching forum and a "Fab's my friend and he's the best fluffer I know and you guys should all bow down." I don't know him, haven't seen his gardens, never seen him actually help anyone (just polluting threads with crap opinion and insults) so for all I care... Bye!

For the sake of never needing to deal with individuals who post-post-post-post right over top of themselves only to regurgitate garbage, trying to tell me who I should respect I will have a larger ignore list after posting this. The real tragedy here is that Dr. Amber Trichomes poor thread just got fucking destroyed. It makes me glad to know that nobody like this posts in my own grow journal.

You want respect. Fucking earn it. I've seen NOTHING in this thread to demonstrate who the "bigger man" is.

[/Anti-Troll]





> Man snow crash we are trying to move on her allow amber to have her thread back anyone wishing to argue actions of any of those in last night incidents please feel free to pop over to my thread and do it there honestly I don't give a fuck if my thread is ruined but amber has a great thread going here let's all forget this foolishness and let her have it back...moving on now! Amber girl where are ya how are those girls today?


Really? Are you? I couldn't tell... Oh no... wait... That was the whole point to this post and the post I put on the previous page... You know, before the drama decided it couldn't stop. I'm not doing anything other than trying to illustrate to EVERYONE involved (there was more than 1) that the drama, bullshit, and name-calling (be it good or bad) is completely unwanted here.

I guess you felt the need to tell me the very thing I'm telling everyone else. Which makes no sense to me, being that I'm currently the single rational voice in the thread (previous page again), and you're preaching to the choir.

And look. Rather than pollute the thread with another bullshit drama post, instigated by Rene in an attempt to get me to "nah uh" and stir up more of a fight (invited into yet another thread to do that) I'm taking the time to edit this post.

Amazing what the edit button can do.​


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Man snow crash we are trying to move on her allow amber to have her thread back anyone wishing to argue actions of any of those in last night incidents please feel free to pop over to my thread and do it there honestly I don't give a fuck if my thread is ruined but amber has a great thread going here let's all forget this foolishness and let her have it back...moving on now! Amber girl where are ya how are those girls today?


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Snow Crash....Who the FUCK are YOU? Get the fuck outta here. No one comes and posts in your shitty journal.....cause well, no one gives a fuck. Everything was resolved, and now you come in here acting like you're FDD2blk or something. Ha. I have NEVER said a rude word to ANYONE on this site, because I'm not an interweb nerd and I spend 90% of MY time living in the real world. I have a feeling that if you were to talk to me in REAL LIFE, you'd backpeddle pretty quickly. Because I'm 90% sure I would knock your fucking teeth out. I'm not gonna call you a faggot, bitch, cocksucker etc. because that would be inaccurate. I strive for ACCURACY.

You are a Douche. Accurate.


*** Edit since that's SOOOOO important to you. I saw your grow journal. You're plants look like everyone elses. Not sure why you're on such a high horse?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;bvPyT-YGUIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPyT-YGUIg[/video]


Namaste'


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Snow Crash....Who the FUCK are YOU? Get the fuck outta here. No one comes and posts in your shitty journal.....cause well, no one gives a fuck. Everything was resolved, and now you come in here acting like you're FDD2blk or something. Ha. I have NEVER said a rude word to ANYONE on this site, because I'm not an interweb nerd and I spend 90% of MY time living in the real world. I have a feeling that if you were to talk to me in REAL LIFE, you'd backpeddle pretty quickly. Because I'm 90% sure I would knock your fucking teeth out. I'm not gonna call you a faggot, bitch, cocksucker etc. because that would be inaccurate. I strive for ACCURACY.
> 
> You are a Douche. Accurate.
> 
> ...


Bush...you will get no respect from me...another blowout overboard comment...whos the douche again?
Oh and BTW ..nothing was resolved...at least not for me. Really? Knock his teeth out over an online pot forum comment? Seriously ..grow up and go outside for a spell pal..theres a whole world out there.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

And yeah, there is a crew/clique going on here. That's how the world works chief. Like-minded individuals tend to band together. I think you belong OVER THERE.

Now, back to being high, happy and hippy.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Bush...you will get no respect from me...another blowout overboard comment...whos the douche again?
> Oh and BTW ..nothing was resolved...at least not for me.


Cool story bro.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice bushy!!!! I need to look at those 1/2 gallon bags maybe i could shorten my ladies a bit haha.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Illumination said:


> [video=youtube;bvPyT-YGUIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPyT-YGUIg[/video]
> 
> 
> Namaste'


And lumi comes in with the love! that's exactly what I like to see


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Doc, any new art for us? How are your Ladies doing today?


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 22, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Snow Crash....Who the FUCK are YOU? Get the fuck outta here. No one comes and posts in your shitty journal.....cause well, no one gives a fuck. Everything was resolved, and now you come in here acting like you're FDD2blk or something. Ha. I have NEVER said a rude word to ANYONE on this site, because I'm not an interweb nerd and I spend 90% of MY time living in the real world. I have a feeling that if you were to talk to me in REAL LIFE, you'd backpeddle pretty quickly. Because I'm 90% sure I would knock your fucking teeth out. I'm not gonna call you a faggot, bitch, cocksucker etc. because that would be inaccurate. I strive for ACCURACY.
> 
> You are a Douche. Accurate.
> 
> ...


LMAO... Drama.

Troll much?


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah amber been meaning to ask how's that cancer awareness drawing?! I can't wait to see it! Also I have a special request for ya I'd like something for my boss her son 12yrs old needs a heart and we are trying to raise money breaks my heart I'd love something special for them to spread awareness poor kid can't get a heart so my boss figures maybe if we can raise awareness then we can maybe help others like kyle survive...


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

What's up with Howard? He hasn't been around the past 2 days. Maybe you guys need to get ready to go break him out of the asylum? I'm sure his lovely wife has that QP for you!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

ROFL looks like your one of the sane people Crash..finally someone I can say "nice to meet you" to...


Snow Crash said:


> LMAO... Drama.
> 
> Troll much?
> 
> View attachment 1563557


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Now I am gettin irritated, BushyBush has decided to PM me and ask to meet up in person to fight apparently?
GROW THE FUCK UP.. IS THIS KID SERIOUS????


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Tumpuh, please read your visitor message from me. It would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Tumpuh, please read your visitor message from me. It would be the right thing to do.


Ignore is your friend!

Namaste'


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Posted by Bushy Bush via VISITOR MESSAGE "Where do you live? I just want to chat in person with you.




"

And in a second VISITOR message : "Stop avoiding the question. Where the fuck do you live?"

Friends of yours Dr. Amber??


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Fight?

No silly! HUG!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

Right jackass..you just got called out for being a fucking asshole..Im tired of being civil with an obvious jackass..you think you scare me? think again motherfucker...



bushybush said:


> Fight?
> 
> No silly! HUG!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

did u guys know its imposssible to lick your elbow? i wanna talk plants.thts why im here. DOC,HOW ARE YOUR PLANTS TODAY? ITS TIME TO GET BLAZED,OFF WORK EARLY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 22, 2011)

My final statement is this...
This shit would have NEVER happened on Overgrow...Nimby NewGanjaBoy and BOG (all close friends of mine) would all be ASHAMED of the childish behavior being displayed on this site in the name of a good person like Dr Amber...this blatant disregard for any kind of human decency is physically sickening to me and I will likely stay in the shadows on this site ..if at all..if I want to watch children listen to their own vagrant voices..I could hang out in front of a juvenile hall.
Disgraceful


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Kotton!....Took your advice. Didn't know there was an ignore button! So awesome. Sorry y'all. Uncharacteristic of the Bushman. I'm all flustered now. Hard to deal with people through a computer screen! In real life, you just cock back and bitchslap the offending party. We need a bitchslap button on here.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Kottonmouth! How are you today? I took 2 clones this morning. It's my second attempt. First time, 1 out of 3 made it. I'm hoping for 2 out of 2 this time! Wish me luck. How are your ladies doing today?
If anyone wants, they can check out my journal. I also tried LST for the first time and would appreciate any comments or advice. Hope I'm not stepping on toes mentioning this, but at least it's about the bud!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> did u guys know its imposssible to lick your elbow? i wanna talk plants.thts why im here. DOC,HOW ARE YOUR PLANTS TODAY? ITS TIME TO GET BLAZED,OFF WORK EARLY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao really ya don't say? Glad to hear your off early kmk and I couldn't agree more where's amber with some porn!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> My final statement is this...
> This shit would have NEVER happened on Overgrow...Nimby NewGanjaBoy and BOG (all close friends of mine) would all be ASHAMED of the childish behavior being displayed on this site in the name of a good person like Dr Amber...this blatant disregard for any kind of human decency is physically sickening to me and I will likely stay in the shadows on this site ..if at all..if I want to watch children listen to their own vagrant voices..I could hang out in front of a juvenile hall.
> Disgraceful


Good riddance to ya then you must enjoy it as we have been trying to change the topic for some time people don't always agree is it really so hard to move on from all this?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

ladies and gents i'm not really feeling the vibes on this thread its supposed 2 be a happy fun "gay" place. who gives a shit if anyone is gay or not, we all smoke weed dont we ffs. chill out light a bong or a blunt and come back with a happier attitude please 

come on guys and girls its holidays time to be having fun 


if ur unable to do this then please unsubscribe from the thread as ur bad vibes are not welcome round here...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Hey Kottonmouth! How are you today? I took 2 clones this morning. It's my second attempt. First time, 1 out of 3 made it. I'm hoping for 2 out of 2 this time! Wish me luck. How are your ladies doing today?
> If anyone wants, they can check out my journal. I also tried LST for the first time and would appreciate any comments or advice. Hope I'm not stepping on toes mentioning this, but at least it's about the bud!


hi ms botwin! totally routin for your clones!atleast1 of your 1st clones did make it! congrats on that.im gonna clone here real soon,but i always use a dome.this time the clones i wanna take are way taller than my dome. do u all use domes? im gone for most of lights on so im not here to mist. any advice friends?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Ha, I just put them in my empty planters in my hydro system and cover the pots with plastic, the kind that has the elastic. That may be part of the problem with my survival rate! I do use clonex and spray them with water mixed with clonex. Really, I'm just winging it!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S1CrEU8-jNM heres some positive vibes for everyone.lets start fresh,shall we? any of you try &lick ur elbow?hahahahaha ur all smiling cuz u know u did!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, now, all together.....

And for good measure.....



>


Everyone feel better now? I'm blazed!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Kotton.....You're right! I did just try to lick it! My elbow, that is. I could NOT do it, and I thought I was pretty dang flexible!

Go Ms. Botwin! you're cloning success rate will only increase! I just rolled up a particularily bohemouth doobie. Would you care to join me in a smoke? Las, Don, Doc, fab, SB, Lumi, Kotton, Rene, D, Howard...........Fuck.......looks like I'ma have to roll another.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm smoking up right now! Out of my Devil's head bubbler. I call him Luci.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hell yeah is love to join but for a party I tend to like my hooka  4 person anyone care to join


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

I always wanted a hookah. Does it get you really wrecked?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;vdB-8eLEW8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g[/video]

MY AWESOME PEOPLE I LOVE YOU ALL>>>ONE LOVE


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

You're great, Lumi! Every thread should be blessed with your positive vibes!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> You're great, Lumi! Every thread should be blessed with your positive vibes!


It is really easy my dear friends...Love is always the answer and the only one...listen to Bob...he will tell you

ONE LOVE

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=S1CrEU8-jNM heres some positive vibes for everyone.lets start fresh,shall we? any of you try &lick ur elbow?hahahahaha ur all smiling cuz u know u did!!!!!!!!!!!


damn it blocked in the uk but i did try to lick my elbow for the cause  enjoy ur weekend peeps 


sweet tune lumi keep spreading the good vibes kind sir


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

I just tried to lick my balls.....damn, still can't reach. Come home wifey, please!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Look you bunch of munchkins, why has no one blown this up yet?????????????


awwwwww, I want to go there now please.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

Smoke up some dank smoke a bowl put on some tunes...close your eyes...boom u r there...beautiful it is there..sweet memories


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Look you bunch of munchkins, why has no one blown this up yet?????????????
> 
> 
> awwwwww, I want to go there now please.


That would be so great! I miss living 20 minutes from the beach, forget if I could actually live on a beach like that! Pure bliss.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 22, 2011)

i love being surrounded by water  the town i grew up in had one of the worlds nicest beaches, according to the travel channel anyway lol
i hated it growing up, traffic everywhere, drunken retards starting shit, you remember that mtv show they had for a single season called FM nation? anyway they came there once and the beach cops made record breaking arrests... but now that im older i cant get enough, anyone who grows and has a waverunner is welcome anytime


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Today's negative nastiness literally ruined my day. I've spent the whole time feeling bad about being a part of the reason this thread got off track. Negative BS bothers me to my CORE. At the same time, I am extremely protective of my friends. To a fault even. That goes for my interweb friends I've never even met (weird to me still). But yeah, it's hard for me not to resort to my younger days and call a motherfucker out sometimes! You know that scene in "Goodfellas" where Henry walks across the street and pistol whips that guys face off? It's like that, ya know? Once again......Apologies to our superbly awesome host: THE DOC! 

BUT, if you're my fam, you're my FAM, and I'll take a bullet for ya! 

I'm about to load a HUMONGOLOID bowl of freshly dried Querkle and I'd REALLLLLLY like it if you all partook with me. Love you crazy wankers! (D, Las......is that right? Wankers? Sods?) HA!


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 22, 2011)

Dude I'm the exact same way, must be the silicilan in us .....hahaha

I'm here smoking a bowl of blue cheese and I'm watching Camelot


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

haha, lots of rude words are used as terms of affection in the English slang language, but calling someone a wanker is just not one of them, ahahaha, made me laugh so hard my lung nearly popped out though, hehehehe, thanks Bushy, that alone has made my day.....off for a wank now 

I have a feeling this weekend is going to be fun.

Peace out nuggles, DST


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 22, 2011)

hope too see you back Monday maybe Doc? An upset mane2008 can only hope, need happy vibes to commence


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

strange, there has been some of my posts deleted from this thread?????


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

ahahahahahahahappy talk....

[youtube]jF2ImyQjzyc[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 23, 2011)

DST said:


> strange, there has been some of my posts deleted from this thread?????


Your being oppressed!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

damn i have a bbq one day and the kool threads turned fugly wtf. drama = no beuno ( i love me a kinder beuno tho )

hope your all off out doing kool tings at beaches and the like, that cove looked awesome.. time to hit the bongo


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Snow Crash....Who the FUCK are YOU? Get the fuck outta here. No one comes and posts in your shitty journal.....cause well, no one gives a fuck. Everything was resolved, and now you come in here acting like you're FDD2blk or something. Ha. I have NEVER said a rude word to ANYONE on this site, because I'm not an interweb nerd and I spend 90% of MY time living in the real world. I have a feeling that if you were to talk to me in REAL LIFE, you'd backpeddle pretty quickly. Because I'm 90% sure I would knock your fucking teeth out. I'm not gonna call you a faggot, bitch, cocksucker etc. because that would be inaccurate. I strive for ACCURACY.
> 
> You are a Douche. Accurate.
> 
> ...


Does anybody find anything ironic about Snow Crash's post? lol! He's butted into a conflict that utterly doesn't involve him and chastises everyone involved (I've noticed he does this sort of thing often)! lol! Fucking hilarious!

Fuck! Now I'm doing it too! lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 23, 2011)

water under the bridge doc11, lets get this thread back on track for when the doc gets back on monday!

wouldnt mind being here right now


----------



## doc111 (Apr 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> water under the bridge doc11, lets get this thread back on track for when the doc gets back on monday!
> 
> wouldnt mind being here right now


Yeah, I know. I just HAD to point that out. I think most of the haters are gone now. 

Beautiful pic, but I want bud porn!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

maaaan,theres not even a cloud in the sky! beautiful place rt there! reminds me of when i go in my cabinet! a thing of beauty.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 23, 2011)

These pics are to chill everyone out lol, bud porn would get us all excited!! 

Garden bump


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

killer pic doc! paradise like that is about 2 hours from me by boat  the only thing that could get better about where i live is that mmj passes next year!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> killer pic doc! paradise like that is about 2 hours from me by boat  the only thing that could get better about where i live is that mmj passes next year!


what about pizza & sex?!!!!! lmao!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Rene turned me down remember 

pizza and sex are alot alike...even if there not that good, there still pretty good
same with chicken wings i guess


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

yep man,even the worst pizza &sex are usually satisfiying! hahahaha they'll keep u from dying anyways!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

What's Up Doc??? Thanks for the App. With all these public holiday's ect.... Its a nightmare trying to get pain relief lol. Sound's like you folk's are way ahead of what i thought !!! Mabe someday lol.

Peace
cindy


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yep man,even the worst pizza &sex are usually satisfiying! hahahaha they'll keep u from dying anyways!


Lmao I have to disagree a bad pizza may be tolerable but bad sex is just unacceptable! And ngc I didn't turn ya down  all depends who's asking


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

i got pizza?



rene112388 said:


> Lmao I have to disagree a bad pizza may be tolerable but bad sex is just unacceptable! And ngc I didn't turn ya down  all depends who's asking


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

she said bad sex is unacceptable bro! juz jokin man.hahahahahaha where ya been fabfuntastic?!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

hiding ...............



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> she said bad sex is unacceptable bro! juz jokin man.hahahahahaha where ya been fabfuntastic?!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

im not even gonna ask why brother. thot u were off turtle huntin!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

no i been playing turtle 
but we might go try fishing tonight 




Kottonmouth king15 said:


> im not even gonna ask why brother. thot u were off turtle huntin!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> no i been playing turtle
> but we might go try fishing tonight


Got to keep your shell close by  but time to come out your friends miss ya and btw I don't care much for pizza


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

i noticed they did 
that is the difference between me and them when im gone people ask where i am 
but them people say thank god and good riddance 




rene112388 said:


> Got to keep your shell close by  but time to come out your friends miss ya and btw I don't care much for pizza


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i noticed they did
> that is the difference between me and them when im gone people ask where i am
> but them people say thank god and good riddance


Oh now fab sweetie let's not bring up old wounds we all worked hard to get this thread back on track you point is you were missed let's try and keep the love going here


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Got to keep your shell close by  but time to come out your friends miss ya and btw *I don't care much for pizza*


So I take it that means you just want the sex Knew there's a reason I like you so much!

One love

Namaste'


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Illumination said:


> So I take it that means you just want the sex Knew there's a reason I like you so much!
> 
> One love
> 
> Namaste'


Well lumi my aunty always told me men are like shoes... You've got to try the shoe on before ya buy it...if its not a good fit it just won't work


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Well lumi my aunty always told me men are like shoes... You've got to try the shoe on before ya buy it...if its not a good fit it just won't work


It will ALWAYS fit if it is WORKED RIGHT!! Believe me I know about that one.....

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Doc

took a few hours but I finally got caught up, quite the thread you got going here, (trolls aside) have to say it was sad to for me to see Bonzi taken wrong as he is good folks! But hey any lady that likes Hawkwind is a wonderful lady indeed !!!!

Most know I play guitar and so I love Jimi but this is my fav version of Red House, too bad Ty is dead too hell seems all the great players die young

[video=youtube;2pMEAA80tmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pMEAA80tmM[/video]

and since you were hip to Hawkwind makes me wonder if you know the Headpins? Too Loud Macloed (passed also) is one of my fav players

[video=youtube;si1hqOtUkSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si1hqOtUkSM[/video]

So gotta say your plants are looking good and your art is the bomb I'm all subbed up now so won't miss the rest of the show
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

ok well then let me tell u what i feel so good today im going to start my seeds tonite and i still need yours 
because i got a big plan



rene112388 said:


> Oh now fab sweetie let's not bring up old wounds we all worked hard to get this thread back on track you point is you were missed let's try and keep the love going here


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lumi that's just awesome! And so true  and fab I am happy to hear that! Get me an address before I trade yours to kmk for some his yummy seeds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

wutchoo talkin bout willis?!?!?!lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

wtf ......................



rene112388 said:


> Lumi that's just awesome! And so true  and fab I am happy to hear that! Get me an address before I trade yours to kmk for some his yummy seeds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

hey now....dont throw me in the middle of your guyz thing here.lol


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh now I've told fab I wouldn't do that still have plenty for all of us  I was trying to give ya incentive lol I may very well run out soon though


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

ok write it down and send to my forwarding address
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW Washington, DC 20500.



rene112388 said:


> Lumi that's just awesome! And so true  and fab I am happy to hear that! Get me an address before I trade yours to kmk for some his yummy seeds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

i just forgot. ill get something together& ill hit u email shtyle. besides,u have my addy.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

did u get my address 



rene112388 said:


> Oh now I've told fab I wouldn't do that still have plenty for all of us  I was trying to give ya incentive lol I may very well run out soon though


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh kmk I didn't mean you lol no worries ill send ya some anyway  and yeah fab though I think I will send them to the second address ya gave me lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

why? 
i trust obama 




rene112388 said:


> Oh kmk I didn't mean you lol no worries ill send ya some anyway  and yeah fab though I think I will send them to the second address ya gave me lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> why?
> i trust obama


ohhhh great! there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

yep probably the whole neighbor hood is in foreclouse



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ohhhh great! there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

fabfun said:


> yep probably the whole neighbor hood is in foreclouse


Well that address is definitely in foreclosure!! G' nite all

Namaste'


----------



## fabfun (Apr 23, 2011)

hey bro if u haven gone yet welcome our friend peacefulkid
if u crashed give him a shout out tomm




Illumination said:


> Well that address is definitely in foreclosure!! G' nite all
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

what up doc? so sorry that everyone thought that they needed to throw their bull shite all over your thread. but then your a lot like me and will just probably skim over it all, ignore it, forget it and just say what you were going to say.lol

i hope you had a grand weekend. we have already eaten wayyyyy too much chocolate already, although i don't think that there is such a thing as too much. lol

love ya! mmmmmmmmmmmuah!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2011)

hEY EVERYONE!!!!! hAPPY eASTER!!!!! im having a very stoned one myself. A nice fat bong hit for wake and bake and some of this chocholate easter bunny you see here below..lol..2 zoots ready to go, what a FAAABBBB ulous day . lol Whats up Doc??lol


So a couple weeks ago I posted a picture of a painting that I did. It was that Cancer Awareness Painting. I decided to work on it some more and add a border to it with the peoples names who i made it for. I felt like it needed to be a bit more personal.
I wanted to post this today in respect to everyone who is celebrating a holiday today and with friends and family or just missing someone they loved.
PEACE

for Rene, DST,Stoner Barbie,RY, *KIKI(i miss u)*
 



THIS IS A BEUTIFUL SONG
[youtube]Gm1OJ0LAgt4[/youtube] 



This is the upgraded painting 




The Turbo Lover...hahahah.. did someone say JUNGLE?? somewhere back on this here journal.. hahah.. im getting there!!!!!!! 



I had a fuckin blue shiny SAT and went for a hike im my backyard.lol.. what a Day!
Bushy, this waterfall aint no where near how beautiful the one you saw on your trip to Big Sur. Thanks for posting that!!!! but i cant complain.



On the begining of the hike....


To the end of the line..lol...At the lake, way too much snow for this time of year. I was so incredilbe to hear the avalaches falling away in the distance. I saw a couple fall from this vantage point. It was breathtaking. lol...

So im going to go do a cool photoshoot with the ladies and hey maybe ill be able to chat with you guys somewhere somehow someday sometime. Your all so very colorful, interesting , creative and mysterious characters.  
Peace
Amber


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

fantastic!  
you sure do know how to touch my soft spot in my heart girl.
my man thinks its pretty freaking cool too.

your plants do look like a jungle! soo lush and green, super healthy!
you are soooo going to love that blueberry. the high is amazing. starts out with the sativa high and ends in an indica high. the hit is airy and fruity with a nice aftertaste!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2011)

right on stonie, im glad you and your husband are having fun today!!!!!!! 
my blueberry is a MONSTER. im going to take some pictures of her later today.. And of course you will come out for some fun too!!!!!!!!! im thinking about undressing yu today..lmao.


----------



## fabfun (Apr 24, 2011)

i get the feeling people blame me for what happened the other night 
and i didnt mean for things to go down that way
i was just trying to stick up for a friend when he was being talked about when he wasnt here to defend him self as i would do for any of u 
im sorry to all and mostly to the doc 
thats all i will say about it it is over not trying to rehash or open wounds 
if u would rather me to unsub i understand 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> what up doc? so sorry that everyone thought that they needed to throw their bull shite all over your thread. but then your a lot like me and will just probably skim over it all, ignore it, forget it and just say what you were going to say.lol
> 
> i hope you had a grand weekend. we have already eaten wayyyyy too much chocolate already, although i don't think that there is such a thing as too much. lol
> 
> love ya! mmmmmmmmmmmuah!!!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 24, 2011)

Amber sweetie you made my day I love all the pics! Rough start to my day then I seen your post and it brought a smile to my face even had to share your art with my coworker who is beyond amazed at your talent as she put it! And your girls are gorgeous! Happy easter girl hope to catch up with ya later


----------



## bushybush (Apr 24, 2011)

Bout to bite the head off a mothafuckin chocolate bunny!

Happy easter my wonderfully stoney friends!


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Amber,I feel giving RIU Rep would be inappropriate for such a nice thing. Further thought and procrastination is required, although I think I know what you want so will get on with sorting that out for you ASAP (it's on a hard drive elsewhere). Thank you and my blessings on behalf of my friends, family, DST, and the real me!!

Peace and chocolately tidings,


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 24, 2011)

happy easter to you as well, nice pic you made everyone 

from the beginning is one of my all time favoritez

your pics look amazing, thanks for sharing!!

peace


----------



## Illumination (Apr 24, 2011)

You, I and ELP have this thing Ambs so you know how that moved me...

Awoke to some awesome love sharing this morning...oh the orgasmic bliss

Nice and baked and full of good food....

And you bring more light with love and art!!!

The scenery and greenery are so luscious..as are you

Thank you and

Happy Ishtar to you as well

One love


Namaste'


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2011)

love the update doc, your a lucky lady having area's so nice close to you, where you went for a walk/hike looks amazing!

tent is defo turning into a jungle! looks wicked in there!

happy easter m8 hope ya had/having a good1.


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 25, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i get the feeling people blame me for what happened the other night
> and i didnt mean for things to go down that way
> i was just trying to stick up for a friend when he was being talked about when he wasnt here to defend him self as i would do for any of u
> im sorry to all and mostly to the doc
> ...


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

was that necessary 
if u want to troll me do it elsewere im unsubscribed to this thread so it doesnt get fucked up again



tumpuh said:


>


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

tumpuh said:


>


Dude your doing it too!...just drop it! and if you don't want to.....than go to my thread , any link in signature! You can pull your bs there!
I will not reply to you here ANYMORE... so don't bother!..... reply to me in my thread! Seriously....we will have some fun son....lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

i will be there too so come play but dont try to derail my friends thread and make it look like it is my fault just cuz u r trolling as lime said im done here come to our playground kid 



lime73 said:


> Dude your doing it too!...just drop it! and if you don't want to.....than go to my thread , any one in links! You can pull your bs there!
> I will not reply to you here ANYMORE... so don't bother!..... reply to me in my thread! Seriously....we will have some fun son....lol


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Apr 25, 2011)

wuz up everyone


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Apr 25, 2011)

tumpuh said:


>


Hey where you go?


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Apr 25, 2011)

tumpuh said:


>


funny how u talk about people messing up ambers thread but hiavent even had a chance to to read it all for your bullshit trolling attempts cuz fab said he wasnt into you just get over dude there r more manfish in the sea


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

realize now who he is it is my old friend
i seen u sniffed round me and doc111 profile when we got u banned last time and now u r back to try to live up to your threats to get us banned 
well buddy im still on riu with no infractions meanwhile u have been banned how many times ?
hell i got u banned 10 times myself 
i know sucks to be u and tomm u will say man he is crazy to say that but u and me know and thats good enough for me nut if u want to give it a go get off here and go to limes thread but i dont think that is waht u want u want to try to turn my friends against me 
well if u can do that they r not my friends and if they can see through your bs then i dont need friends lke that
my friends have my back and can see through the bs and if they cant i wouldnt have made friends with someone so stupid


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 25, 2011)

come on guys, just PM the guy if you want to talk shit to him.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> come on guys, just PM the guy if you want to talk shit to him.


Or leave a visitor message.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Amber sweetie you made my day I love all the pics! Rough start to my day then I seen your post and it brought a smile to my face even had to share your art with my coworker who is beyond amazed at your talent as she put it! And your girls are gorgeous! Happy easter girl hope to catch up with ya later


Cool RENE!!!!!! i hope your feeling well today! awe, thanks for the compliments on my art.. Im so happy about how my garden is looking. I cant believe that i have such beautiful plants really. It really more like Fingerez garden,lol.. im just following his lead.. he a super cool guy and somehow i was lucky enough to cross paths with him here. He was sweet enought to be my mentor.He teaching me everything.Take it Easy Rene


bushybush said:


> Bout to bite the head off a mothafuckin chocolate bunny!
> 
> Happy easter my wonderfully stoney friends!


haha, yeah bushy, i ate that entire chocholoate bunny already. that with a killer j packed with some couch locking hash. haha, i was soooooo stoned it was great!
hope your good bushmeister.



DST said:


> Amber,I feel giving RIU Rep would be inappropriate for such a nice thing. Further thought and procrastination is required, although I think I know what you want so will get on with sorting that out for you ASAP (it's on a hard drive elsewhere). Thank you and my blessings on behalf of my friends, family, DST, and the real me!!
> 
> Peace and chocolately tidings,


ha, thanks big D. YOur welcomed , no rush on anything.. take your time dude. peace DAT 


Truth B Known said:


> happy easter to you as well, nice pic you made everyone
> from the beginning is one of my all time favoritez
> 
> your pics look amazing, thanks for sharing!!
> ...


HI TBK! Thaks for the cool vibes. I love ELP.. have you ever seen them in concert.. ?they are mind blowingly brilliant. I saw them at the warfield in San Fran. I was so high sitting up in the balcony watching their tripped out show. I was stoned but they took it to another level for me. I was practically tripping my brains out watching their stage show . It was very psychedilic .. whowww that was one of the best, ill never forget it.


Illumination said:


> You, I and ELP have this thing Ambs so you know how that moved me...
> 
> Awoke to some awesome love sharing this morning...oh the orgasmic bliss
> 
> ...


your welcomed, LOVE, thanks always for the cool postitive vibes lumi!!!!! Im so glad you had a nice easter. peace bro, your a sunbeam.


sambo020482 said:


> love the update doc, your a lucky lady having area's so nice close to you, where you went for a walk/hike looks amazing!
> 
> tent is defo turning into a jungle! looks wicked in there!
> 
> happy easter m8 hope ya had/having a good1.


HEY SAmbo!!!! howz it going m8? yeah the area i live in is really really beautiful, when you can see it!!!!!! which seems like a rare thing these past 4 months. But when its nice out its one of the most beautiful places. I was kinda reckless on my hike , i had to walk over 2 avanche shoots to get to the lake. whoow.. hahah.. 
yeah, i think my snow whites are starting to BUD!!!! new update soon..peace Sambo!


WOWgrow said:


> come on guys, just PM the guy if you want to talk shit to him.


haha, yeah that would be reallly nice. 


MsBotwin said:


> Or leave a visitor message.


that would be really cool too!!!!!!!!

Peace
Amber


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

Enough with this NONSENSE my friends! I'm gonna keep trying to bring this back with POSITIVE vibeology and pictures of the good stuff. That would be trippy art, K9 buddies, BUD PORNOGRAPHY and a few videos for some party-monstering......We love you very much Amber. If I didn't, I'd let this thread get eaten by trolls and never log into this silly site again. BUTTTTTT.......TOO LATE. We know and love the Doc and we ain't going anywhere.......SO........Moving forward.
First, here is a Zine I have been working on forever called the pill mill ( a million doctors trying to prescribe me a million drugs I DON'T NEED).....anyway, they are all customized slightly different and I'm STOKED!
Next are some shots of some stuff known as "wacky tobackky", and finally a portrait of my Sicilian unclu that was shot to death in a phone booth in the late 60's......G for sure. 

SOOOOO, let's all add some color and love to the thread. PEACE.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cool RENE!!!!!! i hope your feeling well today! awe, thanks for the compliments on my art.. Im so happy about how my garden is looking. I cant believe that i have such beautiful plants really. It really more like Fingerez garden,lol.. im just following his lead.. he a super cool guy and somehow i was lucky enough to cross paths with him here. He was sweet enought to be my mentor.He teaching me everything.Take it Easy Rene
> Peace
> Amber


Thanks sweetie I'm feeling better! And I can relate lol my garden is pretty much limes I just don't follow what he tells me to do as well as you apparently do with fingerez lol I was lucky enough to chat with him cool guy.. you are doing awesome girl and I'm enjoying the show!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 25, 2011)

Old friend?
LOL
Crazy stuff pal....


fabfun said:


> realize now who he is it is my old friend
> i seen u sniffed round me and doc111 profile when we got u banned last time and now u r back to try to live up to your threats to get us banned
> well buddy im still on riu with no infractions meanwhile u have been banned how many times ?
> hell i got u banned 10 times myself
> ...


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Thanks sweetie I'm feeling better! And I can relate lol my garden is pretty much limes I just don't follow what he tells me to do as well as you apparently do with fingerez lol I was lucky enough to chat with him cool guy.. you are doing awesome girl and I'm enjoying the show!


What's up rene???? How you doin' girl? Did you have a halfway decent Easter weekend? Am I asking you enough questions? lol! 

Anyways, good to see you.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bushy I love it amazing! Love the positive vibes  this one for you!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

doc111 said:


> What's up rene???? How you doin' girl? Did you have a halfway decent Easter weekend? Am I asking you enough questions? lol!
> 
> Anyways, good to see you.


Hey doc! Great seeing you! My weekend was pretty cool feeling better now how are you? And I'm sure you can find more questions


----------



## growmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Well Amber your threads been busy I see lol. Thanks for the SCROG link. Nice pics bushy


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

Again, Amber, I am very sorry for joining in and will stay away if you want me to. I'd understand, I should have exercised some self control. Your garden looks great, more a jungle really! Just in case this is my last post here, I want you to know, I think you are one Classy Lady.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 25, 2011)

> HI TBK! Thaks for the cool vibes. I love ELP.. have you ever seen them in concert.. ?they are mind blowingly brilliant. I saw them at the warfield in San Fran. I was so high sitting up in the balcony watching their tripped out show. I was stoned but they took it to another level for me. I was practically tripping my brains out watching their stage show . It was very psychedilic .. whowww that was one of the best, ill never forget it.


yo! hell ya, sounds like a gnarly experience.. ya, i can't say i've seen them live, that'd be dope tho.. mind blowingly brilliant for sure.. are you close to san fran? you should check out this link, and go! i'm goin High Times Medical Cannabis Cup!!!!!!!! goin to wiz show a few days before it too!! had a blast last year, and it's gonna be bigger this year..

this is for you, its a weird russian link or something, but it's the only full version i could find.. def their most epic and tripped out piece in my opinion 

[video]http://video.yandex.ru/users/georgs53/view/2789/[/video]

smoke some heavy heavy and listen to that blasting!!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Enough with this NONSENSE my friends! I'm gonna keep trying to bring this back with POSITIVE vibeology and pictures of the good stuff. That would be trippy art, K9 buddies, BUD PORNOGRAPHY and a few videos for some party-monstering......We love you very much Amber. If I didn't, I'd let this thread get eaten by trolls and never log into this silly site again. BUTTTTTT.......TOO LATE. We know and love the Doc and we ain't going anywhere.......SO........Moving forward.
> View attachment 1568369First, here is a Zine I have been working on forever called the pill mill ( a million doctors trying to prescribe me a million drugs I DON'T NEED).....anyway, they are all customized slightly different and I'm STOKED!
> View attachment 1568407View attachment 1568410View attachment 1568415Next are some shots of some stuff known as "wacky tobackky", and finally a portrait of my Sicilian unclu that was shot to death in a phone booth in the late 60's......G for sure.
> 
> SOOOOO, let's all add some color and love to the thread. PEACE.


 
Hey you crazy bastard! Nice looking pic's man I am so jealous I got no buds hanging right now. I am getting an itchy chop finger right now cus it has been so long since I have had some fresh meds hanging. Buds as always look amazing, I would rep ya if I could but I don't pass rep around on this site like a pez dispenser. Just droping in after a long ass weekend to catch up on all the hate! Hope you had a good weekend Doc!  Still waiting for the nude pic's Doc! Maybe draw some cool spank material so these people can release some built up tension!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 25, 2011)

Really great bud shots and cool art...did you create that painting? Shows some real talent...


bushybush said:


> Enough with this NONSENSE my friends! I'm gonna keep trying to bring this back with POSITIVE vibeology and pictures of the good stuff. That would be trippy art, K9 buddies, BUD PORNOGRAPHY and a few videos for some party-monstering......We love you very much Amber. If I didn't, I'd let this thread get eaten by trolls and never log into this silly site again. BUTTTTTT.......TOO LATE. We know and love the Doc and we ain't going anywhere.......SO........Moving forward.
> View attachment 1568369First, here is a Zine I have been working on forever called the pill mill ( a million doctors trying to prescribe me a million drugs I DON'T NEED).....anyway, they are all customized slightly different and I'm STOKED!
> View attachment 1568407View attachment 1568410View attachment 1568415Next are some shots of some stuff known as "wacky tobackky", and finally a portrait of my Sicilian unclu that was shot to death in a phone booth in the late 60's......G for sure.
> 
> SOOOOO, let's all add some color and love to the thread. PEACE.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!! this was a really fun page!!!!!!!! THanks so much for the good vibes and to my friends and new friends for working things out with me and eachother. Bushy your awewome, what a great post dude! and Howard i missed your great sence of humor. YOu crack me up. OK.. im going to post a KILLER update in a few and hope you guys dig it. 
L8er 
Amber


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Really great bud shots and cool art...did you create that painting? Shows some real talent...


Yeah, I did the painting. I appreciate the kind words man. I have a feeling that TODAY is the day this thread gets back to what it's all about: Unicorns farting rainbows (that's how magical and happy and GAY we are. ha) Howard, Glad to see you back here buddy! I'm sure you have some killer meds coming down soon bro! Wish we were all in the same area and we could help each other out when we're running low! I'm still gonna post my crazy story and road pics today. We're bringin this party back rumpshakers!!!



Glad to see you here Doc. I think the thought of losing your fabtasticalness made everyone a bit sad this weekend. But it's back on like king kong's ding dong. Your plants are starting make me jealous girl! Some strong, healthy, HARDY, BUSHY monsters of veg! Can't wait to see some little nuggynugs start forming!!!!!!

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2011)

HEY everyone of you stoned cats..are you feeling really good? high and happy? if you are then come and check out some of my gorgeous ladies.. all dolled up for a very PINK and lookin very sexy for this photoshoot..lol.. 
peace Doc amber 



Super Lemon Haze .. Medusa.. the one time runt is blazing it upwards!


My scroggin girl.. Lia.. Super Lemon Haze


ahaha, from the hike .. forgot to show you cats this yesterday.. making my way up to the lake this is what i saw


Super Lemon Haze .. "Regan"




Snow White ... Mortisha








Snow white.. Elvira



Super Lemon Haze "Queenie"




AutoBlue "Stoner Barbie" sexy isnt she.. im keeping it tasteful... for now.lmao

Oh yeah,, i saw this too.. just before the dreaded avalanche shoot..lol


AS of this morning .. the jungle..lol



So can this actually be some buddage????????????? 

Auto Blue Loulou



close ups of my Snow white girls

And we cant forget to invite Herbert to the party..lol.. hes a postive team player.. just like you all...lmao.. 
luv
Amber


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY everyone of you stoned cats..are you feeling really good? high and happy? if you are then come and check out some of my gorgeous ladies.. all dolled up for a very PINK and lookin very sexy for this photoshoot..lol..
> peace Doc amber
> 
> View attachment 1568699
> ...


Hey amber amazing! I'd say that jungle is more like eden! just look at stoner barbie  gorgeous girl


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

So can this actually be some buddage?????????????

I'm gonna go ahead and say HELL YES. I personally think you are gonna have much more dankity dank snizzle-snap than you know what to do with. The doctor is gonna be VERY stoned soon. STOKED for you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2011)

ahhaha, yeah rene.. thats funny!!!!! we are having way too much fun with Stoner Barbie..hahaha.. 

Hahah, bushy..haha.. thanks for making me always smile and laugh with your colorful expressiveness. Im getting really excited about turning the corner here and packing the Turbo lover with some big sick fat wicked sexy white john holmes specials. lmao


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 25, 2011)

1202 likes! Holly shit this is a liking ass thread! Missed ya too doc!  But you know helping friends build grow rooms and get them started on growing some dank weed is most important! Keep the love up people this thread is crazy!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Here ya go, let's call it a late easter present


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2011)

ahahaha, nice one riddle me.. nice bud porn..
cool to chat with you! your fun!.. 
so I dont live in Cali anymore, kinda wish i did though.. i shouldnt have left.
I had been debating about checking out the San Fran med MJ cup this year but will have to pass because i have a huge vacation planned in the Fall and have to save up for that. Maybe next year.. You ll have to let me know all about it though.
Take it easy


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahaha, nice one riddle me.. nice bud porn..
> cool to chat with you! your fun!..
> so I dont live in Cali anymore, kinda wish i did though.. i shouldnt have left.
> I had been debating about checking out the San Fran med MJ cup this year but will have to pass because i have a huge vacation planned in the Fall and have to save up for that. Maybe next year.. You ll have to let me know all about it though.
> Take it easy


Why thankyou kind lady 

buds are first plant ever grown, strain I bred, I call it STP, her name is Hilda (she's Tilders cousin) genetics are, Purple Erkle, Big Bud, NorthernLights Special & GDP, She smells like GDP but not turning purple

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY everyone of you stoned cats..are you feeling really good? high and happy? if you are then come and check out some of my gorgeous ladies.. all dolled up for a very PINK and lookin very sexy for this photoshoot..lol..
> peace Doc amber
> 
> View attachment 1568699
> ...


your plants are looking beautiful doc  and the view on your walk is amazing.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, you never said whether or not you were hip to the Headpins???

Here is another great band

[video=youtube;UNgOJDL9iyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNgOJDL9iyQ[/video]


----------



## Illumination (Apr 25, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> 1202 likes! Holly shit this is a liking ass thread! Missed ya too doc!  But you know helping friends build grow rooms and get them started on growing some dank weed is most important! Keep the love up people this thread is crazy!


Wassup chef Howard?

Namaste' bro


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, lots of rude words are used as terms of affection in the English slang language, but calling someone a wanker is just not one of them, ahahaha, made me laugh so hard my lung nearly popped out though, hehehehe, thanks Bushy, that alone has made my day.....off for a wank now
> 
> I have a feeling this weekend is going to be fun.
> 
> Peace out nuggles, DST


HAHAHAHA So no wanker? I was talking to one guy from London and he kept saying things like, "So me and my best cunt were out drinkin and.....", or "I tell you, he was one of the finest cunts you ever could meet!"....... WHAT? He told me calls all his lads "cunts". HAHAHAH I'm moving "across the pond".


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;0z1wNrPHGlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z1wNrPHGlQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahaha, nice one riddle me.. nice bud porn..
> cool to chat with you! your fun!..
> so I dont live in Cali anymore, kinda wish i did though.. i shouldnt have left.
> I had been debating about checking out the San Fran med MJ cup this year but will have to pass because i have a huge vacation planned in the Fall and have to save up for that. Maybe next year.. You ll have to let me know all about it though.
> Take it easy


 thats too bad doc...im trying to make it to the h/times conv in june.lotsa riu'prz goin!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Good day Friend. Just in to say HIGH ( as a mofo lol ). Hope you'r having a sweeeeeeet day man!

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Holiday. where you going, where you going, where you going? hehehe.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahaha, nice one riddle me.. nice bud porn..
> cool to chat with you! your fun!..
> so I dont live in Cali anymore, kinda wish i did though.. i shouldnt have left.
> I had been debating about checking out the San Fran med MJ cup this year but will have to pass because i have a huge vacation planned in the Fall and have to save up for that. Maybe next year.. You ll have to let me know all about it though.
> Take it easy





bushybush said:


> HAHAHAHA So no wanker? I was talking to one guy from London and he kept saying things like, "So me and my best cunt were out drinkin and.....", or "I tell you, he was one of the finest cunts you ever could meet!"....... WHAT? He told me calls all his lads "cunts". HAHAHAH I'm moving "across the pond".


Def skip the Ham Shanker term Bushy, in Scotland cunt is used a lot, and in England, if you drive a white van, you can call everyone a cunt and use the word purely as a sentence filler!! And like you said, calling someone a "daft cunt", e.g, Aye a ken DST, he's a right "daft cunt"....would be considered a term of endearment. Sexual parts are often terms we use in the UK to describe the people we love and hate (or love to hate) ...fanny, sausage jockey (or knob jockey), bell end, bobby,...and of course, cunt to name a few. The English language is great!! lmao.

Have a great day peeps.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

ahhh i do love a righteous swear. i abhor the use of swearing as filler. 

update was killer doc! and yesh thats deffo bud pr0nnage!!!! WE HAVE LIFT OFF!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY everyone of you stoned cats..are you feeling really good? high and happy? if you are then come and check out some of my gorgeous ladies.. all dolled up for a very PINK and lookin very sexy for this photoshoot..lol..
> peace Doc amber
> 
> View attachment 1568699
> ...


great update girl! your so awesome! i so get your humor. i hope you have a fantastic day. the sun finally came out today, so i'm going to try and work in the yard today. love it!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Chopped Hilda this morning 538 grams wet from those 3 colas

Glad ya liked the songs


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

D?!?!? SAUSAGE JOCKEY?!?! BAHAHAHAHAHAH. I know what ALL my friends are getting called next time we're out drinking.

"Hey Bushface, can you grab me a beer while you're up?"

"Quit your wankin' and get it yourself sausage jockey!.....Just kidding, here's a beer."

"Sausage Jockey?!?!? BAHAHAHAHAH." (my mates will like that as much as I do!)

AMBY!!!! When do you think you're gonna flip the switcheroo for the 12/12? I can only imagine you are getting pretty excited. I would be with those ladies you got there! You are truly gonna have an amazonian jungle of John Holmes appendages inside of your tent. (odd mental image!) 

Riddleme! Hilda looks great! let us know how she tastes/smokes!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

she smokes awesome! got to try it when i was at the cup.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> your plants are looking beautiful doc  and the view on your walk is amazing.


thanks so much redrum!!!!!! 




riddleme said:


> Hey, you never said whether or not you were hip to the Headpins???
> ha, no not hip to the headpins Riddleme, thanks for turning me on to them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

i don't think so. since my man just started this job, he won't be able to take the time off to watch the kids while i go. booo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Thats GREAT news. that he got a job so quickly!!!!!!! im so happy for you guys.. 
so stonie, there was plenty of weed to be smoked at the denver event.. ?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Thats GREAT news. that he got a job so quickly!!!!!!! im so happy for you guys..
> so stonie, there was plenty of weed to be smoked at the denver event.. ?


un freaking believable! plus the high altitude made it seem stronger. lol


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Tell me more about HIlda, i know nothing about this beautiful beast. thats baby is one heafty cunt!!!!! lol


peace 
Amber[/QUOTE]

I told you about her in post # 1346



> buds are first plant ever grown, strain I bred, I call it STP, her name is Hilda (she's Tilders cousin) genetics are, Purple Erkle, Big Bud, NorthernLights Special & GDP, She smells like GDP but not turning purple


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

oh sorry,riddleme.. i guess my eyes were kinda fucked up again.. thanks . 
now i remember. that bitch sounds like a wicked high. all that meat and spice .. wow
a riddlers delight. an elite smoke.. yumm


----------



## riddleme (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh sorry,riddleme.. i guess my eyes were kinda fucked up again.. thanks .
> now i remember. that bitch sounds like a wicked high. all that meat and spice .. wow
> a riddlers delight. an elite smoke.. yumm


Thankyou! for those that don't follow my threads, I make what I call salads out of kief by mixing different strains to determine the effect (medical) I also mix different hash oils, once I find strain combinations with positive effects I breed the strains to see if the effect can be gotten from the new strain. The STP was my first strain since then I have also created M&M but have not popped the beans on it yet 

I follow the advice of the docs doing the research that are asking breeders to breed for higher CBD's as these have a more positive effect on several forms of cancer, they also advise injesting the hash oils for a better treatment/cure rather than smoking them. I have one hash oil salad that has eliminated all my old folks pain both joints and muscles and it was this fountain of youth mixture that led to the STP strain (Hilda) so now you know everything about her


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAH oh great, we're all gonna be flingin' The "C-word" around like it's nothin! Tell me more about this SF cup?! I am intrigued and plan on being up there very soon anyway. I would love to crack a beer with all of you!

Doc, The zines have a few blank spots I've been customizing....You KNOW I got you a custom Doc A Trich one for ya. Let me know where to send it...... And I think that would be SUCH a fun idea for Volume 2. I would LOVE to draw you funny stonermonkeys!

and the 12/12/12/12/12/12 switch has been flipped?!?! Awwwwwwww yeah. NOW, all we have to do is sit around wanking each other off, making jokes with all the other cunts on here and before you know it.......DONKEY DICKS. Stinky, Lemony donkey dicks.

A thought I had last night. Kinda weird how your screen name ends up being a strange part of your identity. Bushybush? The fuck is that? I made a screen name so I could lurk but be able to see the bud prawns.....Now, I'll say shit to my girl like, "come on over here and shake Bushy's branch a little bit!" (totally kidding), but you get my point. I'm sure Amber has been talking to some jerk and thinking in her head, "Bitch, don't you know I'm a DOCTOR". hahahahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Thankyou! for those that don't follow my threads, I make what I call salads out of kief by mixing different strains to determine the effect (medical) I also mix different hash oils, once I find strain combinations with positive effects I breed the strains to see if the effect can be gotten from the new strain. The STP was my first strain since then I have also created M&M but have not popped the beans on it yet
> 
> I follow the advice of the docs doing the research that are asking breeders to breed for higher CBD's as these have a more positive effect on several forms of cancer, they also advise injesting the hash oils for a better treatment/cure rather than smoking them. I have one hash oil salad that has eliminated all my old folks pain both joints and muscles and it was this fountain of youth mixture that led to the STP strain (Hilda) so now you know everything about her


AMAZING riddleme, youre so magical. Dr. Riddle. I like that name! its so cool of you to investe your time and energy into this important research. You are one seriously cool guy. Now i just need to get some Hilda to relieve my pain. Hopefully youll be able to market her soon to the seed companys and be able to to help heal the world!!!!! 


bushybush said:


> BAHAHAHAHAH oh great, we're all gonna be flingin' The "C-word" around like it's nothin! Tell me more about this SF cup?! I am intrigued and plan on being up there very soon anyway. I would love to crack a beer with all of you!
> 
> Doc, The zines have a few blank spots I've been customizing....You KNOW I got you a custom Doc A Trich one for ya. Let me know where to send it...... And I think that would be SUCH a fun idea for Volume 2. I would LOVE to draw you funny stonermonkeys!
> 
> ...


 fuck i was just laughing so hard i almost fell of my chair!!!!!!! 
for some reason today ive been saying cunt a lot today. Its kinda fun. heheh, are you going to try it?, you should.. see if your girl likes it. 
I cannot wait for Vol 2 of the zine!!!!!! i will be in touch with a delievery address bushy. thanks buddy, your so cool!
i dont know to much about the cup at this point but will try to find out more in the next serveral daze. 
and i totally know what you mean about the screen name thingy. my husband calls me Doc now and even bought me a cool bugs bunny DVD. LMao..ahhh whats up doc?
can they arrest me for being dr amber trichome?????? its not me,, really really, i dont know what your talking about!! hahaha
and i know you are NOT kidding about the bushybranch thing, hahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahha your too much!!!!!!!
you have one amped imagination bushy.. never cease to amaze me.. hahaha
i cant stop laughing..you should do stand up.. are you a fan of good ole George Carlin? . RIP that guy rocked!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey what up DAT? How ya been. I'm trying to catch up on your crazy fast thread. Glad to see your on 12/12 now. Looking good in that jungle ya got going in that tent. Jumping in your conversation , u go to Hempfest? You know I've never gone to it. I keep saying every year that I'm going and never do. Lol what a stoner! Maybe I'll go this year. Lmao. Hey just jumping in to say HigH and try and catch up wit ya grow. Take care!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Carlin was awesome Doc!!!! and cunt? It won't phase my girl. I really had to break her into my terms of affection/endearment. Every dude calls there girl babe and sweety and honey and darling etc......Then the "creative" couples call each other "bear" or "bunny". Fuck that. "sweet monkey nips", "lovesquirt", TittyQueen" etc. It's just what comes to mind. She's accepted it.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Carlin was awesome Doc!!!! and cunt? It won't phase my girl. I really had to break her into my terms of affection/endearment. Every dude calls there girl babe and sweety and honey and darling etc......Then the "creative" couples call each other "bear" or "bunny". Fuck that. "sweet monkey nips", "lovesquirt", TittyQueen" etc. It's just what comes to mind. She's accepted it.


Lmfao that's awesome bushy I like your shit better who doesn't like someone that makes ya laugh! And carlin is the shit man got to love the nursery rhymes hope everyones having an wonderful day!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Carlin was awesome Doc!!!! and cunt? It won't phase my girl. I really had to break her into my terms of affection/endearment. Every dude calls there girl babe and sweety and honey and darling etc......Then the "creative" couples call each other "bear" or "bunny". Fuck that. "sweet monkey nips", "lovesquirt", TittyQueen" etc. It's just what comes to mind. She's accepted it.


Ive been rockin shawty bang bang of late!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Ello Friend. Hope your having nice peacefull evening watching that snow melt. I mean, we get some nasty weather but ' Mountain covered snow ' So it you that run's about with the Big Foot suite on! Ah Ha Games Up mate lol.

Peace-Out Amber

cindy


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Ive been rockin shawty bang bang of late!


BAHAHAHAH! Don! That's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

damn straight! your gonna have all our jive soon man haha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning. Evening, Errr Fook Know's. It all feels the same when you got sun cycles twice per day lmao.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

I call my wife "Skins" cause she wraps me up everytime!!!! she's the unbleached variety btw....or she often gets called Katjie (pronouned - khai-key) which means Pussy cat.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 27, 2011)

morning doc...............love ya


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

High, hahahah, what a chillin morning for me. I am very highly medicated right now and just kickin back trying to deal with the pain. My head is super high. I did a fresh high packed volcano ballon this morning of i think super lemon haze, must be. That or Snow White, thats all i have right now. so im listening to some cool tunes. King Crimson, KottonMouth kings.. Then i found this really fitting video for my mental state right now. Just stare at the Leaf and it changes colors so soft and subtlely its wild. L8er DAT

[youtube]8qoCq-KsmZU[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

pick it pack it fire it up Doc!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I am off to help my grandmother today. She called and asked if I knew anything about gardening. She wants me to prepare her soil in a patio planter and put some shrubs in it. BAHAHAHAHAHAH. I told her I don't know too much about gardening, but, "What the hay, how hard could it be?" 

I'm gonna go plant her a fucking jungle. I should bring a few stealthy clones to throw in and help with her glaucoma. BAHAHAHAHAHAH.......Grandma, this one is called a Bullrider, and this one right here.......


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Well, I am off to help my grandmother today. She called and asked if I knew anything about gardening. She wants me to prepare her soil in a patio planter and put some shrubs in it. BAHAHAHAHAHAH. I told her I don't know too much about gardening, but, "What the hay, how hard could it be?"
> 
> I'm gonna go plant her a fucking jungle. I should bring a few stealthy clones to throw in and help with her glaucoma. BAHAHAHAHAHAH.......Grandma, this one is called a Bullrider, and this one right here.......


make her a nice hot glass of special tea


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Well, I am off to help my grandmother today. She called and asked if I knew anything about gardening. She wants me to prepare her soil in a patio planter and put some shrubs in it. BAHAHAHAHAHAH. I told her I don't know too much about gardening, but, "What the hay, how hard could it be?"
> 
> I'm gonna go plant her a fucking jungle. I should bring a few stealthy clones to throw in and help with her glaucoma. BAHAHAHAHAHAH.......Grandma, this one is called a Bullrider, and this one right here.......


hahah, bushy bush.. heres a song for you today sweetie!!
have a beautiful day with granny!!!
[youtube]FYRTG8tXDX4[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

ahahahahahaha, love it Bushy, you go plant that jungle bru!!!
There's no one quite like Grandma....indeed there isn't!!
[youtube]rsXJcIODLtQ[/youtube]

And I nearly pi$$ed maself when I saw this cunt, ahahahaha. This could be used for naughty people on threads, lol.

[youtube]sFacWGBJ_cs[/youtube]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 27, 2011)

AaaaHhhhh Grandma's

[video=youtube;PwJ51PIcQhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwJ51PIcQhE[/video]


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey what up DAT? Not much here just a little wake n bake wit da Cheese! Took a little walk this morning with the wife and my K9 Luther! No rain! Gotta luv that! You like the King Crimson huh? Don't really know them to much, but they did open up for one of my all time fave bands T O O L!  Didn't really giVe the crimson a chance I just wanted to see T O O L! Seen em 9 or 10 times. Fucking Love that Band!! Do you like T O O L? What about the UFC? Got a big ppv this weekend. Love getting ripped and watching MMA! Anyway have a great day DAT!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Hey what up DAT? Not much here just a little wake n bake wit da Cheese! Took a little walk this morning with the wife and my K9 Luther! No rain! Gotta luv that! You like the King Crimson huh? Don't really know them to much, but they did open up for one of my all time fave bands T O O L! Didn't really giVe the crimson a chance I just wanted to see T O O L! Seen em 9 or 10 times. Fucking Love that Band!! Do you like T O O L? What about the UFC? Got a big ppv this weekend. Love getting ripped and watching MMA! Anyway have a great day DAT!


Maynard is the messiah and Carey is GOD......

Namaste'


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Maynard is the messiah and Carey is GOD......
> 
> Namaste'


Hells Yeah! +rep! I play the drums and Danny Carey is my drum idol! Amazing behind the kit!! You ever hear of Pigmy Love Circus? A little side band of his. Nothing like T O O L! But not bad stoner music!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

hey, i was hoping you too would meet, ChronicD and Lumi.. the TOOL connection..love it.. Ive seen Tool 3 times. King Crimson is awesome give em a chance Chronic, i think you might really get into them.. well im goint to do a quick update right now of my girls.. you guys have a good one and ill catch up with you all later.. Peace Amber


----------



## Illumination (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey, i was hoping you too would meet, ChronicD and Lumi.. the TOOL connection..love it.. Ive seen *Tool 3 times. King Crimson* is awesome give em a chance Chronic, i think you might really get into them.. well im goint to do a quick update right now of my girls.. you guys have a good one and ill catch up with you all later.. Peace Amber


[video=youtube;HtjzFT7sk2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtjzFT7sk2E&feature=related[/video]

ROTFLMFAO!!!

One lovE

Namaste'


----------



## r1tony (Apr 27, 2011)

where are the @*^[email protected]*&^! lightning bolts!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

Switched out my 600watt mh bulb for this power house flowering monster last night

I did a lot of trimming of the lower branches of all my girls. 
i trimmed quite a bit from my largest ladies, the snow whites. Less from the smaller girls. 
My timer for my light broke, but i caught it 45 past lights on so not too much drama with that thankfully. 
Im now on a pretty good routine of washing the tent out with hydrogynperoxide every weekend to ward off any evilness. lol
I recalibrated my ph meter for the first time. It was off just a little. 
So alls pretty chillin in the Turbo Lover right now. 
I just hope i did a good job with the trim.. LF.. 





























Cheers 
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

yep thats exactly what i ment doc well done mate  

i'm getting more and more tempted to post that pic of u doc, who wants to see it???? HAHAHAHA


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

the way you got everything on lock-down doc your gonna have some mentally nice bud soon!!! 

saying that tho id still smoke that hash you got a few weeks ago over any bud lol have you had anything nice brought recently?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yep thats exactly what i ment doc well done mate
> 
> i'm getting more and more tempted to post that pic of u doc, who wants to see it???? HAHAHAHA


haahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa, yeah who's the fuckin cheeky one today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very funny fingers... 


sambo020482 said:


> the way you got everything on lock-down doc your gonna have some mentally nice bud soon!!!
> 
> saying that tho id still smoke that hash you got a few weeks ago over any bud lol have you had anything nice brought recently?


hahah , sambo you crack me up!!!!!!!!! im not fucking this shit up at this point. ill scrub the tent out everyday if i can get some MENTALLY nice buds outta this grow. Im over half way done and my turbo love is so fuckin Clean, not one evil bug!!!lmao
No havent had any special delievies lately Im still working on my hash. hahah, smoking it that is.. ill keep you posted on any new special treats!!!!! cheers sambo


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice Pic's Doc. Looks like its going to an interesting show man, glad i pulled up for a front row view


----------



## bushybush (Apr 27, 2011)

Doc.....You da bomb. That one snow white looks like a fucking minora! HA. Can't wait to see these ladies show their nips off! WHOOOOOO! Seriously, looking AMAZING my fine-feathered friend.

As I suspected I wasn't able to do any "grandma gardening". Every time she asks if I'll come help with some project, she just sits and talks to me and makes me food.

"Grams, let's hit the nursery, get some shrubs and get crackin'!"

"Well bushy, ya know, I'd really like to research before I go buying plants willy-nilly. I need a plant that grows 8 feet tall. But no taller than 8 feet. And it can't have roots that are too big beacuse my neighbor had a ficus and that ficus grew RIGHT into their plumbing system. Did you know that all houses used to used septic tanks? Anyway, they had to PAY to have the ficus removed! I love bird of paradise plants, but my neighbor said they are so messy. Do you want another flax-seed smoothie?"

"Um.......Ok." 

4 hours of that.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 27, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Doc.....You da bomb. That one snow white looks like a fucking minora! HA. Can't wait to see these ladies show their nips off! WHOOOOOO! Seriously, looking AMAZING my fine-feathered friend.
> 
> As I suspected I wasn't able to do any "grandma gardening". Every time she asks if I'll come help with some project, she just sits and talks to me and makes me food.
> 
> ...


awww, she just likes hanging out with you.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 27, 2011)

What up DAT? Nice update with detail and lots o pics! Luv that! Dude said it right, the one plant does look like a minora. I haven't trimmed like that before. Wish I would have done that to my Blue Mystic before flowering. During flowering they should not be trimmed right? What about a few fan leaves here and there? Or is it best to just leave alone. Waiting for my girls to wake up in about an hour and a half. Gotta mix up the nuts here soon as I finish this post and take some bong tokes! Looking good girl! Can't wait to see em budding!! Take care!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like youve got the fingerez screen down to a tee! that looks identical to las' !! Cant believe how frickin huge the snow whites are lol, you are gonna be one happy doctor! awesome job mate.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 27, 2011)

lookin nice!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Morning Doc. Benn up right through the night and just as the bird's start tweeting, ive got school's and allsort's of stuff to deal with! If it was'nt a crazy time i'd be ' outie ' lol. 
Hope you all good

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

P.S How nice are you!!!! 1282 likes and counting  " Howard Mark's " Here!!! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2011)

High, Thanks for the nice remarks about my lovely ladies!
hope your all doing well. 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey FAbfun where ya been man? 
I miss you! you know we luv you dude.
Your no trouble maker sweetie!!
your a loyal awesome friend..anyone would be more than lucky to have a friend like you!
will you plllleassse come back..
come on..there's 
"no time to wallow in the mire, come on baby.. light my fire"
AMBER
[youtube]flOvM4Z355A[/youtube]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 28, 2011)

just talked to him, he'll be back shortly.lol


----------



## Illumination (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Cqh54rSzheg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg[/video]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 28, 2011)

Illumination said:


> [video=youtube;Cqh54rSzheg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;T-cKliZ9puY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-cKliZ9puY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lime73 (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey FAbfun where ya been man?
> I miss you! you know we luv you dude.
> Your no trouble maker sweetie!!
> your a loyal awesome friend..anyone would be more than lucky to have a friend like you!
> ...


Awesome Amber!!! Love the updated pics... +rep and to a few others here too!  
Peace All ! Lime


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

ok doc youve had a go at me for me music tastes before lol old skool uk grime can ya handle it lol

[video=youtube;ycAQdLh8GNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycAQdLh8GNk[/video]


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;bFe1VIvpoXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFe1VIvpoXs[/video]


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;EnuZGvYH9SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnuZGvYH9SM[/video]

sway n sknnyman come-on las i need a lil help bro lololol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2011)

hahaha, love the songs you guys!!!!!!!!!! 

Sambo..i fuckin love that tune.. yeah i can handle it m8!!!!!! hahahah, im going to check out more of Skinnyman fur sur!!!!

well im outta here for now
can u please give FAB baby a big slobbery kiss for me if he shows up here when im gone! lmao
peace 
out 
luv 
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

skinnyman is heavy weight  was gonna say we needed some more modern music here and there, all u oldies hahaha, only messing


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;rQjh9H-ymK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQjh9H-ymK4[/video]

little bit of softer Plan B to get u going doc, what u think?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

m8 pls dont digrace doc thread with plan B's second album when its all about the the 1st ''actions say louder than words''


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah course it is bro but we need to break them in gently  the track "who needs actions when u got words is coming", one of my faves lol


----------



## bushybush (Apr 28, 2011)

OH WOW!!!!!!! You guys picked some BITCHIN tunes!!!  Doc, the Doors would probably be my all time favorite band ever if I had to choose. So dark and mysterious and carnivalesque. You should watch the documentary "when you're strange" (if you haven't).......It's soooooo good and it's narrated by Johnny Depp...... Bout to chop down my lone vanilla kush tonight(plus a power plant, but what's new)........I wanna show you guys the VK pics......such a WEIRD bud/calyx/leaf structure......but COVERED in trichomes......

And I hope Fab comes back. I know everything got all muddled up for a bit, but I do think he was trying to stand up for his pals. I appreciate that. Have a stoney night friends.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

So its been jukebox night at the Doc's and i must have been k.o'd or trying to figure out how upload Vid.'s lol.
Got some snap's up for you Amber trich. 

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> m8 pls dont digrace doc thread with plan B's second album when its all about the the 1st ''actions say louder than words''


sorry bro 

[video=youtube;iKkYxPrIj8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKkYxPrIj8Y[/video]

skip to 02:30

he did represent at the brits the performance was amazing 



[video=youtube;fBBKZ3i-_9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBBKZ3i-_9I[/video]

where the hell is paulo nutuni these days??? he was 16 or 17 when he recorded this tune lol


edit

[video=youtube;s_Zs7XS3XUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Zs7XS3XUo[/video]

all up and coming UK artists watch out USA 

02:13 - summer haze lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;HUeY_hC2jqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUeY_hC2jqA[/video]

where ya from blud lol

and do love some adele dont ya like this 1 tho m8

[video=youtube;mBRUkdQa6Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBRUkdQa6Is[/video]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry bro
> 
> [video=youtube;iKkYxPrIj8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKkYxPrIj8Y[/video]
> 
> ...


the first vid was so kick ass! i felt like i was at the concert. wow what a show that must have been.

the third vid. man, ok ya i cried a little. love love love her voice!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

She's already HUGE over here. Her voice is AMAZING. She's on every new song I hear hahaha. She's funny too. I saw an interview with her


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 29, 2011)

bushybush said:


> She's already HUGE over here. Her voice is AMAZING. She's on every new song I hear hahaha. She's funny too. I saw an interview with her


 adele? she must be even i have her album on my ipad. alot of people like her in the us...


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

sweet she only came out recent here glad she's rocking the US as well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

ADele's voice is amazing, but i cant stand her lyrics!!!!!!! my eyes are red enough smoking dope! she really know how to make you want to ball your fucking brains out. lmao
I actually have never heard of her before... is she like one of those idol winners or something..from the tellie? does anyone around here like punk rock or heavy fuckin metal.?lmao.. its all good. Thanks for turning me on to some new sounds. 
Oh, Fingerez, that plan B you played.. the first video was fucking HYSTERICAL..with the jury snapping their fingers.. hahahahahaha.. you really like those love songs dont ya m8?
haha, thats cool.. 
later 
amber


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;M4rNgXS850o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4rNgXS850o[/video]


That more like it AMBS?? Staying with thr Brit theme and all

Namaste'


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2011)

or this ??????

[video=youtube;xCF19cBWb0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCF19cBWb0I[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

or how about some SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!maybe too evil for an MJ site.. ahhahahahahah
SEX PISTOLS, DEAD KENNEDYS...hahaha oR.....Exploited , was going to play Maggie your a cunt the other day.. hahhaha, can someone please play that for me.. haha
i like metallica with ClIFF BURTON mostly to be honest. Thanks riddleme!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;EwnkFlVRCZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwnkFlVRCZc[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

hahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks LUMI!!!!!!!!! 
you MaDE MY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa
pEACe
AMbs


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;9MDOKVSN_YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDOKVSN_YM[/video]


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;08MqYvU-yuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08MqYvU-yuM[/video]


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;_0DxTPyh4gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0DxTPyh4gs[/video]


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Music soothes even the most savage of beasts! Toke up and enjoy!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;BJIqnXTqg8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJIqnXTqg8I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;3bZzM4s0Hgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bZzM4s0Hgs&feature=related[/video]

Sorry Doc......Couldn't help myself. you were speaking my language with the old school punk. That's what I listened to EXCLUSIVELY when I was an angry teenager on acid! HA. This last one's for Las, D and the rest of me mates across the pond.......HAHAHAHAAH.........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

ahahahahah, yeah thats me... still... as old as i am... im still an angry teenager on acid at heart! i love the wild raw rebellious energy that punk and metal pound into my soul. 
I like all of your choices bushmeister... i actually played that last one for our buddy Las a while ago... but it was a bit too much for the kid! He's a real softy, that fingerez. Hes loves those sweet sappy lovesongs..lmao.. damn shouldnt have said that now im going to get my ass kicked..lol 
anyway I am a big fan on Exploited and Iggy is super cool . I was fortunate enought to see him in concert up here a couple years ago. He was amazing. Im a big Misfits fan too, i have that misfits ghost tattoo in glow in the dark pink! haha
oh by the way.. did you get those cute Kate Middleton boxers? lol later ambo


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah carry on girl.... hahahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;fKzymtAVBqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKzymtAVBqg[/video]

bit to hard for ya???????


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;myZU2DZoD9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myZU2DZoD9w[/video]

Nice Las!.......I've heard this a billion times from me mate.....Didn't know TC was the sample.....And I was gonna make a royal wedding joke, but my girl (sweetheart that she is) said I might actually offend me mates. So I didn't say anything in case someone is VERY excited about it!  Then I wanted to ask what you thought of it honestly. Do you guys care? Or is it like when a celebrity gets married here and we truly don't give a shit (most of us).


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah tc is the original bro 

na we dont really care about the royals to be honest tell the joke so long as its in good taste bro, dont offend the ladies i mean


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Wasn't gonna be a joke per se.......Just a very sarcastic, "SOOOOOOOOO LAS, how excited are you for the bloody wedding?!?!"



All in good fun ya tossers, ya bloody rotters you! (I remember Steve Jones saying that on some TV interview with the sex pistols) OH, and he called the host a "sod"?.....I can't wait to come to England and make a bunch of new mates by calling them wankers, cunts and sods! HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

i would of said hahaha fcuk of u c++t  hahaha (in a friendly way of course)


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;U-r43OpV1yA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-r43OpV1yA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

HAHAHA. That's what I figured. All fun with me mates on here! This cunt is off to pick up some clones.....I have a lot of choices. I'm gonna list some of my interests...Tell me if you have any experience with them guys...I have stuff to do before, so hopefully if you guys know any of these I'll see it before I get them.....Raskal OG (cali seed connect), Violater Kush (barneys), Headband (reserva Privada), OG #18, Tahoe OG, Purple Joy (PNC), cheesequake(tga).........maybe I'll get one of each? Ha.

So far I think the violater and the cheesequake :


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

the c word is not really one thats used in front of ladies bro, u know what it means right? i've grown and smoked a selfed seed from a bag of dna headband which was quite nice  apart from that cant help with the rest


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

OOPS! Didn't mean to offend any ladies (or dudes for that matter!) I would NEVER walk around here saying it. I was under the impression that in England, Australia, New Zealand etc., it wasn't as offensive as it is here (term of affection even). Totally joking. No more C-word from the B-man.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

A dinnae worry aboot it man, las is just being a cunt man, lol (you know I lurv ya las- baby!)....the Doc has been swearing like a fukkin dirty trooper of late, ahahaha. Gin and weed, how much fun. COME ON THEN LETS FUKKIN HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i mean another bong by the hoo...


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

BAHAHAHAH! D! The Doc keeps calling me the C-word lately! I was kind of honored to be honest! 

Off to paint a mural in a corporation waiting room! I'll post up pics later....It's been SOOOOOO fun!

Then get clones....Like I said....Lil help here if any of you guys have tried these strains/seeds I posted above...........

To quote my pal Lumi.........."Namaste"!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

This is what I have been doing this evening.........DST partying. mwahahahaha


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

nice avatar dst, that's the way (whoever/whatever created us) wants to see us livin!!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

cheers tbknown...indeed it is, and that why the Scots say Good Health when we swig the Amber Nectar - Slainte Mhath bru!!!


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 29, 2011)

GOOD HEALTH!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

You guys will probably appreciate Frankie Boyle, he is totally off the fekking wall, half way through the show he announces, "This isn't going to get any FUKKIN NICER!" just a short clip of his show at the Appollo..
[youtube]FmpmURhHuxw[/youtube]

EDIT: The cunt sketch is around 5:05....and 9:10, lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> A dinnae worry aboot it man, las is just being a cunt man, lol (you know I lurv ya las- baby!)....the Doc has been swearing like a fukkin dirty trooper of late, ahahaha. Gin and weed, how much fun. COME ON THEN LETS FUKKIN HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i mean another bong by the hoo...


haahahahah ...... GUILTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you guys crack me the fuck up!!!!! 
i would NEVER NEVVER EVER EVER use that horrific horrible terrible CUNT word in REAL life!!!!!!! 
my god what kind of a girl do you think i am!!!!!!!lmao
ok word for the week out.. do you blokes have another one i can use next weeK??? come on EDUCATE ME!!!!!
have a KKKKIIIILLLER weekend
later 
Ambs


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> A dinnae worry aboot it man, las is just being a cunt man, lol (you know I lurv ya las- baby!)....the Doc has been swearing like a fukkin dirty trooper of late, ahahaha. Gin and weed, how much fun. COME ON THEN LETS FUKKIN HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i mean another bong by the hoo...


u can fcuk of an all u twat hahahaha. i do call my mates the c word sometimes but most girls dont like the word, some dont give a shit obviously lol

cant wait to see ur pic bushy bro 

anyone wanna see a pic of the doc then stop by my thread  (no joke)

edit - and yeah big D someone needs 2 wash the docs mouth out with soap and water


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> u can fcuk of an all u twat hahahaha. i do call my mates the c word sometimes but most girls dont like the word, some dont give a shit obviously lol
> 
> cant wait to see ur pic bushy bro
> 
> ...


you little fucker!!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

language young lady hahaha enjoy ur weekend doc. some more pics monday pls


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2011)

Doc is hot !!!! love the green hair LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

ok ...one last time
YOU FUCKIN *CUNT *
FINGEREZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OK
im outta here motherfuckers.. 
L8er
the doc is going to getttt HIGH high HIGH now...hahahhah 
when i return i will be on my best behavior,i fuckin sware!hahahahah


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

Thinking of suitable word of the week as I type....oh this is fun.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 29, 2011)

Now we get words of the week?!?!

I fucking love you guys!

Have a Spaced-0ut-stone-a-delic weekend chicken-roosters!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

you are hot doc las was right lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 29, 2011)

this last page is just FUCKING brilliant. love it!


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

It's sunny and its KONINGINNEDAG!!!!! "Queens day" to anyone who can't find an online translation site. i.e the Dutch Queens birthday, where she graciously gives the country a holiday (even though it's on a fukkin Saturday this year, lol) So the Dutch Royals will have been getting right lashed up this week, yesterday in London, and today on Holland...who said the Dutchies couldn't get right on it!

You see, the Dutch Queen has a Green Bush, Bushybush!!! hehe (ok, I am done spamming Dr, thread with my pics,)


Have a great weekend,

DST


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

lol DST that is some funny stuff! +rep

morning doc!


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

WORD OF THE WEEK - just came to me. Its Dutch but you will all be able to say ii, and you can even put on a right dodgy Dutch accent if you want as well, plus it combines an English sounding word that is funny.

the word is: 
MAFKEES

which means Crazy person, Goofball, whatever, but it's something you can shout at people, ahahhaha. As we all know, the Nice Frog people of the Lowlands pronounce the S, like an SH, this is where you can bring the clog slant into your jive talk. A simple, Yes, can be turned into a Yesh, for example (this can be crossed into a Sean Connery accent if needs be as well). 

Naturally that is only how Dutch people occassionally speak English, funnily enough they often sound like Americans , but that is another story. 

MAF, kind of sounds like Muff when you pronounce it in Dutch, so to me it's just funny! 
Kees is pronounced like the Case in suitcase for example. But when pronouncing it you again can add the SH sound.

Sho MuffCashes, have a great day

wow, the og larry x platinum is freakin great.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

ha love it! muff _giggle_


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

dst can u change the colour of ur muff its clashing with mine lol


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

i didn't think you where that old Las, I have a slightly peppered muff....


----------



## bushybush (Apr 30, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAH!!!! You fackin MAFKEES! You guys are too damn much!!! That is a bushybush to proud of on the queen!

I think I'm gonna get proper smashed tonight. I'm gonna keep forcing everyone to take shots. After each shot I'm gonna wooooot and talk endlessly about "the celebration". I'm gonna THROW DOWN....When someone finally asks what my deal is.....I'm gonna look at them with a totally straight face and say, "Uh.....because it's KONINGINNEDAG today. Sheesh, have a little respect."

Then I'm gonna continue on hootin and hollerin!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 30, 2011)

you wouldnt have to force me 
well maybe to stop



bushybush said:


> BAHAHAHAHAH!!!! You fackin MAFKEES! You guys are too damn much!!! That is a bushybush to proud of on the queen!
> 
> I think I'm gonna get proper smashed tonight. I'm gonna keep forcing everyone to take shots. After each shot I'm gonna wooooot and talk endlessly about "the celebration". I'm gonna THROW DOWN....When someone finally asks what my deal is.....I'm gonna look at them with a totally straight face and say, "Uh.....because it's KONINGINNEDAG today. Sheesh, have a little respect."
> 
> Then I'm gonna continue on hootin and hollerin!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

mafkees gotta be better than cunt lol nice1 DST sorry for using the c word las dont want the swearing police on me back lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

ah stop, the sweary police, hehehe. 

here's a great shot bushy, the sowetan toilet


----------



## bushybush (Apr 30, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD. That's gotta be one of the coolest things I've ever seen D. I HAVE to find out how to do that. And then get hammered off of them.

And what's up FAB? How's it shakin buddy? Good to see ya


----------



## fabfun (Apr 30, 2011)

i been here along bro 



bushybush said:


> OH. MY. GOD. That's gotta be one of the coolest things I've ever seen D. I HAVE to find out how to do that. And then get hammered off of them.
> 
> And what's up FAB? How's it shakin buddy? Good to see ya


----------



## bushybush (Apr 30, 2011)

Already found the recipe to make that shooter. Gonna get the ingredients today. HA.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> mafkees gotta be better than cunt lol nice1 DST sorry for using the c word las dont want the swearing police on me back lmao


fuck off twat lol

edit - there ya go bush some friendly swearing banter lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

succinct and to the point las.....best way to be ya mafkees!


----------



## fabfun (May 1, 2011)

hey bro whats up 
im building a temp vegg room 



DST said:


> succinct and to the point las.....best way to be ya mafkees!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

just been watering the posse and having some muesli, with strawberries that taste like they have been made by someone who has never tasted strawberries before, lol. Supermarket garbage.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

some sunday tunes???

[video=youtube;7MCjzFPrFjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MCjzFPrFjE[/video]


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Hey peeps of the Dr's thread, if you haven't already, come along and vote on the competitions...

2 categories were run, Best MJ pic, and Best MJ related pic.

Links: Flashy lights and things>>>>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428464-600-420-pic-competition-best.html yet more flashy lights, possibly a small light wall or two>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428465-600-420-pic-competition-best.html


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up man. I thought there was only one poll. Haha stoner moment.


----------



## bushybush (May 1, 2011)

Voteskied!

Great shot in the first thread Don.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

cheers peeps, 

Don's first one sure is a frosty cone. I'm sure he'll remind us which beauty it is.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

since las showed me how to put the youtube vids in the post im hooked so blame mr fingerz doc lol

this is bout my all time fav song hope ya enjoy[video=youtube;AQhmGMM6FBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhmGMM6FBQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

How's it Amb. Just in doing my round's, gotta catch the sun while you get it here man! And yea, im baking 
Hope your having a sweeeeeet one 

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

Hey , yeah im doing very well. Thanks! 
I had a really swweeetttt day yesterday in the mountains getting high and hiking in an absoluely stunningly gorgeous place.
And my garden is looking lovely. I hope you are doing well today too!

I got a brand new camera because the idiots at best buy couldnt fix my old one. I had a 4 year replacement repair contract so this new camera was totally free. But the scene at Best Buy was UGLY to say the least. I almost went postal when they tried to DOWNGRADE me to a cheap peice of shit.The nerve, my original camera was right there on the shelf but they had upgraded from 2 years ago. They were trying to tell me that the specs on that piece of shit were closer to my original camera.. yeah they had upgraded the new version of my original camera a little because i bought my original 2 years ago. But the specs were a hell of a lot closer than the piece of shit they were trying to make me have. I had to argue with 5 fuckin people for 30 minutes until they finally agreed with mE!!!!!!!!! i dont take no shit from these big corporate fucking bullshit business'. They have so many skeems to rip the consumer off its criminal. So when Dr Amber Trichome comes in , dont even try to play me over cuz im not the type that will sit back and say...ahhhh ok .. whatever.. when a buisness is trying to scam me i wont let them. The young people that they have working for them are like fuckin robots , naive and brainwashed just the way they like them. Its pathetic! 
Ahh, ok, well that was a couple days ago and my new camera KICKS ASS and is slick and very pretty.. its HOT PINK!!!!! nice..Barbie eat your heart out..lmao
so ive got some decent pictures to post from the weekend so i will try to get that update up now.. ha
I hope you like the pictures..and i hope i can chat with you soon.
Peace 
L8er
Doc A Trichs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

High, i hope you all had a really nice weekend. I have some new pictures of my ladies. They are now really starting to take off and buds are growing on most everyone except Lia, Stoner Barbie and Medusa. They were my babies that started way behind the rest. So here are some pictures of the recent developments!!!!!!!
I have also included some pictures of a hike i took yesterday at a really sweet lake. It was awesome. WE encountered only 4 humans the entire 12 miles.. nothing like sweet solitude in nature with plenty of good dope to smoke!









MMMM good mountain views.. in a couple months ill be up there right at the top!haha na doubt it, but ill get pretty close..lol


SNOW WHITE takin off in the right direction!


Hey stonie your starting to really burst with buddage!!!! Hello sexy!


The Turbo Lover lights just went out... hahah a fuckin jungle!




Scroggin!!!!!! with super lemon haze. 



Nice green neon glow from inside the tent on an Auto Blueberry beginning to rippen!



The trail was speckeled with at least 10 beautiful waterfalls that fed right into the lake. I used my new water filter to pump some delicious water from this waterfall. mmmm goood. 

Close up of some young fresh bud porn!


hahahah, i love it!!!!!! putting on some wieght! 





Medusa is not really budding yet. She will be a late bloomer but hopefully a fat one!



Getting closer and closer to the volcano, the views and reflections were spectacular!


Inside the turbo lover with the 600watt HP blooming light on!










after about 6 miles of low elevation hiking we reach our FINAL destination.. a little cove beach area with a killer view. Not one human around, except for the guys in the boat..Light it up BRo!!!!! ahahah dosent get much better than this!!!!!!!  and light another cuz we have a lONGGGG way back! lmao


----------



## Illumination (May 2, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous plants and viewspot.... and watch out there's this lil barbie chick sneaking round there trying to snatch a bud or something

Namaste'


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

Holy crap doc, I can't believe how quickly they have come on since the last update. They all look AWESOME! The hike looks insane as well, glad you've had a good one


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

*How tall are those beauties? *


----------



## fabfun (May 2, 2011)

reminds me of hikes i took in washington 35 years ago
nice pics seems like u picked a good camera




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> High, i hope you all had a really nice weekend. I have some new pictures of my ladies. They are now really starting to take off and buds are growing on most everyone except Lia, Stoner Barbie and Medusa. They were my babies that started way behind the rest. So here are some pictures of the recent developments!!!!!!!
> I have also included some pictures of a hike i took yesterday at a really sweet lake. It was awesome. WE encountered only 4 humans the entire 12 miles.. nothing like sweet solitude in nature with plenty of good dope to smoke!
> View attachment 1580922
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

Illumination said:


> absolutely gorgeous plants and viewspot.... and watch out there's this lil barbie chick sneaking round there trying to snatch a bud or something
> 
> Namaste'


Thanks Lumi!!!! yeah stonie is always lerking around her plant stoned out of her mind..lol


WOWgrow said:


> Holy crap doc, I can't believe how quickly they have come on since the last update. They all look AWESOME! The hike looks insane as well, glad you've had a good one


Yeah dude, i know they are getting fat really quickly. Its hard not seeing them as much any more with 12/12. I get one hour in the morning and one hour before they go to sleep. Its probebly better this way though. I have had no bug problems and with the tent being entirely closed in a tight seal all the time the prospect for bugs dimisnished greatly. I do not want to have any bug issues,if you ever had , let me tell you, it sucks royally!!!! The hike was insanely perfect. I was getting serious cabin fever and feel completely rejuvinated today!!!!!!!! I think i must have been a wild animal in my past life because i feel so totally at home lost in the mountains away from the grind. I hope you had a great weekend wow! youll need to post your auto on here for me , IM DYING To see her!!!!!!! Peace 


MsBBB said:


> *How tall are those beauties? *


Hey MsBBB, hope your doing well. I havent measured them since last week. Last week they were at 46 inches that being the tallest snow whites at least. I will do another measurement tonite and let you know!


----------



## Dropastone (May 2, 2011)

Wow it looks like you had an awesome weekend doc and I'm loving the show and tell. Also your ladies are looking very lovely me dear.

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## bushybush (May 2, 2011)

Close up of some young fresh bud porn!

"Hi, I'm Chris Hansen with Dateline NBC, Why don't you have a seat Amber." HA. I hope at least SOMEONE gets that joke 

Damn you crazy mafkee! Those plants are GOING! We'll just continue BS'ing in here....and POOF, they shall be done. Sticky, stinky, lemon donkey dicks. 

That hike looks AMAZING!!!! I'll be in your area in the next month or 2....You better take me there!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> reminds me of hikes i took in washington 35 years ago
> nice pics seems like u picked a good camera


HEY FAB!!!!!!!!!! how are you buddy! ?! ahaha, you went hiking in WA 35 years ago.. ? wow thats really cool man! Washington state is such a great place to hike! and YEah im digging my new camera new and not one scratch.. yet..lol


Dropastone said:


> Wow it looks like you had an awesome weekend doc and I'm loving the show and tell. Also your ladies are looking very lovely me dear.
> 
> Peace and happy growing.


Thanks Dropa! ..thanks for the compliment. im glad you like the pictures! hopefully they will just keep getting more delicious as the weeks progress now...later dude, catch you on the Northernlighter side!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Close up of some young fresh bud porn!
> 
> "Hi, I'm Chris Hansen with Dateline NBC, Why don't you have a seat Amber." HA. I hope at least SOMEONE gets that joke
> 
> ...


HEY BUSHY!!!!!!! i hope you had a nice weekend you mafkee dude!
haha, yeah when you guys get here we will def take you there. hahaha
im looking foward to some big buddage! fingers crossed.lol


----------



## fabfun (May 2, 2011)

someday i may go back to visit and to see my friend rene
did u get a new service contract on camera



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY FAB!!!!!!!!!! how are you buddy! ?! ahaha, you went hiking in WA 35 years ago.. ? wow thats really cool man! Washington state is such a great place to hike! and YEah im digging my new camera new and not one scratch.. yet..lol
> 
> Thanks Dropa! ..thanks for the compliment. im glad you like the pictures! hopefully they will just keep getting more delicious as the weeks progress now...later dude, catch you on the Northernlighter side!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> someday i may go back to visit and to see my friend rene
> did u get a new service contract on camera


hey fab.. that is very funny you mentioned that. That was another rip off scam they pulled on me. My original warrenty was for 4 years. Well i was only 2 years into it. So i get the new camera and the *girl* says.. (im trying to withstrain myself from cursing this week)would you like a new warrenty. WHAT!!!!! i still have 2 years left... and she said that because im getting a BRAND NEW camera, that the warrrenty i have/had is now void. So they got me in the end. I paid for an extended 2 year warranty. like 22 more dollars.I will never ever ever shop at best buy again, and i let everyone in the store know it! lmao


----------



## fabfun (May 2, 2011)

why whats going on in atl i thought u were in the UK
and i got the chris hansen joke funny guess others didnt




bushybush said:


> YAY! We are going to Atlanta next week and then the next flight we book is to your zone! You are doing everything SO right Doc. I know things can go wrong, trust me. BUT, I'm sayin'......With your meticulous care and talent, the gear you have (bitchin') and just how they ALREADY look.....You are gonna do GREAT! Plus, you've got all your mafkees here to help should the need arise. Here is what I have so far with the mural I'm doing. Should be totally done by tomorrow View attachment 1581139


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Hey Dr, and the giznang, hoe gaat het?

Lovely update, beautiful pics, great developments in the plants, lots of stigmas popping and serrated edges sharpening up. Excellent all round (and I love the Barbie, hehe). I see a familiar stretch that you get with some strains (one of my DOG phenos - comes from the OG side of the mix) is like this. Perhaps you might like to try a little bit of supercropping on them? I have just bent down a whole load of my upstairs doggies...they just grow right back up and end up with fat knuckles, and even fatter joints as the plant pumps energy into the branch. Anyway, just a wee thoughtski. Don't worry that they are in flower either. Shout if ya need's tae.

Peace, and nightynight everyone.

DST


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah dude, i know they are getting fat really quickly. Its hard not seeing them as much any more with 12/12. I get one hour in the morning and one hour before they go to sleep. Its probebly better this way though. I have had no bug problems and with the tent being entirely closed in a tight seal all the time the prospect for bugs dimisnished greatly. I do not want to have any bug issues,if you ever had , let me tell you, it sucks royally!!!! The hike was insanely perfect. I was getting serious cabin fever and feel completely rejuvinated today!!!!!!!! I think i must have been a wild animal in my past life because i feel so totally at home lost in the mountains away from the grind. I hope you had a great weekend wow! youll need to post your auto on here for me , IM DYING To see her!!!!!!! Peace


Haha, touch wood I've not had any problems with bugs. Maybe you were a bird in a past life, thats why you feel so free out in the wilderness. I dunno though, that place looks serene enough to make even the most stressed city slicker feel at ease! Luckily I got some pics today. Og18 back left, topped for 4 colas, that's why shes so short lol, and easyryder back right, lowryder 2 at the front. Think the autos are 25 days today and the OG 15 days .... I think


----------



## bushybush (May 2, 2011)

YAY! We are going to Atlanta next week and then the next flight we book is to your zone! You are doing everything SO right Doc. I know things can go wrong, trust me. BUT, I'm sayin'......With your meticulous care and talent, the gear you have (bitchin') and just how they ALREADY look.....You are gonna do GREAT! Plus, you've got all your mafkees here to help should the need arise. Here is what I have so far with the mural I'm doing. Should be totally done by tomorrowView attachment 1581170


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Dr, and the giznang, hoe gaat het?
> 
> Lovely update, beautiful pics, great developments in the plants, lots of stigmas popping and serrated edges sharpening up. Excellent all round (and I love the Barbie, hehe). I see a familiar stretch that you get with some strains (one of my DOG phenos - comes from the OG side of the mix) is like this. Perhaps you might like to try a little bit of supercropping on them? I have just bent down a whole load of my upstairs doggies...they just grow right back up and end up with fat knuckles, and even fatter joints as the plant pumps energy into the branch. Anyway, just a wee thoughtski. Don't worry that they are in flower either. Shout if ya need's tae.
> 
> ...


Thankyou DST. I am going to try to supercrop later today.. good thoughtski broski!


WOWgrow said:


> Haha, touch wood I've not had any problems with bugs. Maybe you were a bird in a past life, thats why you feel so free out in the wilderness. I dunno though, that place looks serene enough to make even the most stressed city slicker feel at ease! Luckily I got some pics today. Og18 back left, topped for 4 colas, that's why shes so short lol, and easyryder back right, lowryder 2 at the front. Think the autos are 25 days today and the OG 15 days .... I think


Looking ssssweeeeet WOW! thanks for posting your pictures here. are you growing TRAINWRECK yet? i hear the OG is a reallly really strong smoke.. its a dominant Indica?no? I remember reading how it won medicinal strain of the month in HT mag.


bushybush said:


> YAY! We are going to Atlanta next week and then the next flight we book is to your zone! You are doing everything SO right Doc. I know things can go wrong, trust me. BUT, I'm sayin'......With your meticulous care and talent, the gear you have (bitchin') and just how they ALREADY look.....You are gonna do GREAT! Plus, you've got all your mafkees here to help should the need arise. Here is what I have so far with the mural I'm doing. Should be totally done by tomorrowView attachment 1581170


Bushy that is a really kiiilller piece you painted. I love the bushybush scream, funny as hell. I cant wait to see the finished wall. I wonder if you are going to write anything in that piece of paper your holding? lol 
ahh, thanks for the kind words about how things are progressing for me. I appreciate it bushy! i hope you have a safe trip to Atlanta!


----------



## fabfun (May 2, 2011)

hey bro why u going to atlanta



bushybush said:


> YAY! We are going to Atlanta next week and then the next flight we book is to your zone! You are doing everything SO right Doc. I know things can go wrong, trust me. BUT, I'm sayin'......With your meticulous care and talent, the gear you have (bitchin') and just how they ALREADY look.....You are gonna do GREAT! Plus, you've got all your mafkees here to help should the need arise. Here is what I have so far with the mural I'm doing. Should be totally done by tomorrowView attachment 1581170


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

cool, good luck with the supercropping. i always have some tape ready just incase my fingers get too excited as they do when I squeeze things, ooo...

Night night Mafkees Crew.

DST


----------



## WOWgrow (May 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looking ssssweeeeet WOW! thanks for posting your pictures here. are you growing TRAINWRECK yet? i hear the OG is a reallly really strong smoke.. its a dominant Indica?no? I remember reading how it won medicinal strain of the month in HT mag.


I'm going to start germing my seeds tomorrow actually amber, got a train wreck and mango seed to pop in the water. The Og 18 from reserva privada is apparently a 50/50 blend which should suit my needs a bit better than the speedy super lemon haze, lol. I'll make sure to keep you posted doc!


----------



## bushybush (May 2, 2011)

Hey Fab, going to Atlanta so my girl can recieve an award from her corporate office. Ha. I'm just along for the ride. She asked what I would do while she was working during the week. I told her I shall be drinking purple lean in a shady strip club watching girls "make their ass clap". Then my ticket almost didn't get booked. Ha.  Truthfully, I don't know WHAT i'll do. Especially without weed. Oh god. That thought just hit me. Oh GOD. 

Something will be figured out. Except nothing's going in the ol' prison wallet


----------



## fabfun (May 2, 2011)

or u could meet up with me and get blazed
but i thought u lived overseas or did i forgot while high



bushybush said:


> Hey Fab, going to Atlanta so my girl can recieve an award from her corporate office. Ha. I'm just along for the ride. She asked what I would do while she was working during the week. I told her I shall be drinking purple lean in a shady strip club watching girls "make their ass clap". Then my ticket almost didn't get booked. Ha.  Truthfully, I don't know WHAT i'll do. Especially without weed. Oh god. That thought just hit me. Oh GOD.
> 
> Something will be figured out. Except nothing's going in the ol' prison wallet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

hahaha, fab and bushmeister you guys should ABSOLUTELY HOOK UP!!!!!!!!!! shit that would be soooo super cool and you guys need to tell me eVERYTHING that you do!!!!!!!!!! Have a blast dudes! get totally wrecked and bush maybe you can do some graffitti over there! that way you would really be countrywide spreading the bushlove! remember to take tons of pictures, weed, art...have a blast.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

Im SSHNCCNntoned out of my mind!!!!!!!!(how do you say thad don?) hahahaha
I had the MOST exciting time last night in my tent. haha
My grow tent that is. I havent taken out my hiking tent yet.lol
haha
so 
I SUPERCROPPED for the VERY first time. IT was exciting but it only lasted like 10 minutes! 
I did really great on the first one
I didnt do so great on the second one
And i really fucked up the third one!!!!!
lmao
I know fingerez, you told me to do just one but i really like doing it so I did another and another and before i knew it it pretty much broke my tallest biggest cola on my hugest beastiest Super Lemon Haze, regan. She now has blue painters tape on her
ahahah, it was so amazing to learn how to do it. 
I dont know if i want to do it again after all that excitement. lmao
I will post pictures in a little bit. 
Have an awesssssommmmmmeeee day fellow stttoonnners..haha
peace
the doctor


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> cool, good luck with the supercropping. i always have some tape ready just incase my fingers get too excited as they do when I squeeze things, ooo...
> 
> Night night Mafkees Crew.
> 
> DST


hahahahha, yeah i know what you mean. 
But when i went to bend REgan she was so bloody thick that it was super hard to soften her up..shit that sounds kinda , i dont know.. anyway i proceeded to add just a bit more pressure and SNAPO!!!! shit , i think that was a bit much and i did get the tape,
Is that going to heal her up?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees m
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees

Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
vmafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
afkees maffkees
LMFAO


----------



## WOWgrow (May 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Im SSHNCCNntoned out of my mind!!!!!!!!(how do you say thad don?) hahahaha
> I had the MOST exciting time last night in my tent. haha
> My grow tent that is. I havent taken out my hiking tent yet.lol
> haha
> ...


hahahahaha you're such a legend doc


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

aye lassie, nae bother!!! the snapped yins ayeways turn oot the best fae what this gadgy hus seen.

ye'll hay a big fat knuckle oan yer stem like the bawsacks ai an old man wie elephantitis.

(So do you think you could handle a whole book like that Amber? lmfao)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahha, yeah i know what you mean.
> But when i went to bend REgan she was so bloody thick that it was super hard to soften her up..shit that sounds kinda , i dont know.. anyway i proceeded to add just a bit more pressure and SNAPO!!!! shit , i think that was a bit much and i did get the tape,
> Is that going to heal her up?


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

10 Print "Mafkees";
20 Goto 10



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees m
> Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
> Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
> Makees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees mafkees maffkees
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (May 3, 2011)

Supper cropping will get easier the more times you do it. I know I was afraid my first time as well. You just gotta make sure your stem is soft and pliable before you start to bend. The tape job you did should be enough to heal her up within a few days. I know from experience because I've broke a branch or two myself and the tape works wonders in a pinch.

Have a wonderful day Doc.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> aye lassie, nae bother!!! the snapped yins ayeways turn oot the best fae what this gadgy hus seen.
> 
> ye'll hay a big fat knuckle oan yer stem like the bawsacks ai an old man wie elephantitis.
> 
> (So do you think you could handle a whole book like that Amber? lmfao)


heheh hehehehe yes yes yes ,, i can handle it , i can handle it!!!!!!!!!! ha ehe ho heheh, it makes my brain sizzle.hahahah


Dropastone said:


> Supper cropping will get easier the more times you do it. I know I was afraid my first time as well. You just gotta make sure your stem is soft and pliable before you start to bend. The tape job you did should be enough to heal her up within a few days. I know from experience because I've broke a branch or two myself and the tape works wonders in a pinch.
> 
> Have a wonderful day Doc.


thanks Dropa, you too! i know you will with all that freaking amazing dope you have hanging around!!!!!!!


----------



## rene112388 (May 3, 2011)

Hey amber just seen the last update you did you have some very sexy bitches! Sorry to hear about the trouble with super cropping haha first time I did it snapped my girl too though I haven't wanted to do it since!


----------



## bushybush (May 3, 2011)

You FUCKING MAFKEES! Supercropping just FEELS SO wrong! It's like plant S&M. Ha. The first time I did it, it was an accident. My 22" x 24" hood fell RIGHT on top of one of my main colas. I wanted to cry. It was about 4 weeks into flower also. I kinda just ignored it and pretended it didn't happen (major denial, this isn't HAPPENING!).....Well lads and lassies, that biotch decided to get REVENGE. For the next few days she really hit the gym hard. Squat thrusts, deltoids, rhomboids, quadralateral dips, mad sun salutations, a few warrior poses and a downward dog. She returned as a ROIDED out SEX COLA (at a 90 degree angle). Man did she have a moose knuckle!!! Heavy resinous goodness. The NEXT time I did it was that ONLY time I got a hermie on my most stable strain (power plant) and came in here freaking out about it. I thought maybe bending the branch in flower stress it too much and have NEVER tried again! haha. What do you think? Coincidence and I'm paranoid now?

FAB! You in ATL?!?!? I do travel around a LOT, but I think I was just telling Las and D and the boys I can't WAIT to get over there. So I been learning my slang and bangers and mash and the like. That would be awesome to link in the Dirty! Show me some Southern Hospitality! and assclapping! HA!

D my man, you've been in a funny ass mood this week. This mafkee is loving it. You been crackin this old bloke up 

Amber.......I can't wait to see your bent branches.....Once again, that sounds.....well..........MAFKEEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

My very first attempt at Super cropping!I think i did really well here.? 
It was bent but not too much. 
This was on a Snow White called Elvira.



My very second attempt, err, not as good as the first? it bent more and is at more of a 90degree angle. I did not tape this one, should i? Its just kinda like that with the fan blowing on it should i be concerned?

Ahh, My biggest women in the tent! Regan.. Super Lemon haze cola.Skyrocketing up at 3 feet.. and my
3rd attemtpt at supercropping.. 
This branch was really thick! i was reaching in my tent trying to massage it down but i really dont think it would have mattered it was a clean snap! and so i patched her up with some electric blue painters tape. 




The ladies as of today







I got Mortisha out for a couple pictures. Notice in the second picture her supercropped branch in the middle.



I love it when i mix my nutes and my ph is perfecto!

and today the girls got a really nice cocktail of Biogrow 1 and half teaspoon per gallon and Hydrozyme 2 ml per gallon 




Now this is my current situation up at the top of my tent. As you can see my light is going to be hitting my filter soon. So i plan on moving my filter to the back more and i think that will allow my light to go up higher. Big job.. scheduled this weekend. 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## WOWgrow (May 3, 2011)

Jesus christ, mortisha has taken off BIG style lol. Swear she was an 1/8th the size in veg, that is nuts! She must be really loving these cocktails your feeding them. You've come on so much from your last grow in the phototron doc, chuffed for ya.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

I would give the second bend...em scratch that, snap, a little bit of support love. hehehe.


----------



## las fingerez (May 3, 2011)

yeah thats it girl 

i'm with DST some more bending and snapping to level the rest of the canopy out as best u can  well done mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah thats it girl
> 
> i'm with DST some more bending and snapping to level the rest of the canopy out as best u can  well done mate


what are you CRAZY!!!!!!!!!! im traumatized.. cant you tell?


----------



## fabfun (May 3, 2011)

um we dont do assclapping here and i wouldnt advise you suggest it to someone here



bushybush said:


> You FUCKING MAFKEES! Supercropping just FEELS SO wrong! It's like plant S&M. Ha. The first time I did it, it was an accident. My 22" x 24" hood fell RIGHT on top of one of my main colas. I wanted to cry. It was about 4 weeks into flower also. I kinda just ignored it and pretended it didn't happen (major denial, this isn't HAPPENING!).....Well lads and lassies, that biotch decided to get REVENGE. For the next few days she really hit the gym hard. Squat thrusts, deltoids, rhomboids, quadralateral dips, mad sun salutations, a few warrior poses and a downward dog. She returned as a ROIDED out SEX COLA (at a 90 degree angle). Man did she have a moose knuckle!!! Heavy resinous goodness. The NEXT time I did it was that ONLY time I got a hermie on my most stable strain (power plant) and came in here freaking out about it. I thought maybe bending the branch in flower stress it too much and have NEVER tried again! haha. What do you think? Coincidence and I'm paranoid now?
> 
> FAB! You in ATL?!?!? I do travel around a LOT, but I think I was just telling Las and D and the boys I can't WAIT to get over there. So I been learning my slang and bangers and mash and the like. That would be awesome to link in the Dirty! Show me some Southern Hospitality! and assclapping! HA!
> 
> ...


----------



## Illumination (May 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what are you CRAZY!!!!!!!!!! im traumatized.. cant you tell?


sent ya a pm or 2?

it will be ok...it won't hurt her

Namaste'


----------



## bushybush (May 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> um we dont do assclapping here and i wouldnt advise you suggest it to someone here


It sucks, because the internet and sarcasm will just never work out together. Totally kidding Fab, and I am a VERY polite Bush. Especially in person. Especially when I go somewhere else. Like Amber said about the cunt thing, I would never say that in REAL life....Totally messin around on the ol' interweb. I'm very excited to see Atlanta. Heard very cool things.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Exactly Ambs, listen to bru Lumi, he speaks only the words of a true green gent. Your plants will be booming girl.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

i just spent a lost 10 mins lookin up assclappin. they have fuckin teams doing competitions WTF? phrases such as girlpower2011 aah bush that cracked me up.

yo D did you write your novel in the native tongue like? i read trainspotting years back n it was all like that. kool 

sticks and stones will break your bones but Doc AT will just snap the fuckers.  HST FTW doc  

kool update


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

indeed Don, a lot of the books are spoken word, so quite a lot is dialect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

sweet i like it, totally immerses you into the character.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 4, 2011)

as always, your ladies are looking spectacular!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the wonderfully supportive comments... i did more supercropping yesterday and i have more pictures to post in a few here..a whole lotta snappin went down..wow ... it was wild!!!!!
i hope you are all having a fantastic day or evening! 
Peace
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

SUPERCROPPING



Ha, finally switched to the "SUPER LUMEN" mega blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!high wattage power bump!!!!!!!! 



An birds eye view of my supercropping on a Snow White. My Snow White girls branches are much leaner than my Super Lemon Hazes'. Because of this i didnt really hear the "snap" i was seeking. But they were easier to manipulate and rock into thier new vertical place. Due to the heaviness of the buds forming the vertical branches were bending past 90 degrees and facing downward. I decided i should tape these upward a bit to make sure they are able to get the nutrients and water supply needed for proper healing. 
The coolest thing happened overnight! 
When i unzipped the tent this morning all the top colas of the branches i snapped were ALREADY reaching UPWARD!!! wow these plant are AMAZING!!! im so happy!



I like this picture. It shows a nice display of several supercropped branches. 




Close up!



A little tape for support of a branch that was a bit heavy.

as you can see in this picture the weight of the bud is kinda pulling the branch down. After i took this picture i decided to add some tape to stabilize it up a bit more.


I found a really great tutorial on youtube explaining how to supercrop. It really helped me out. Pinch and rock then pull down, hope for a snap or crack sound to alert you that you have broken the branch enough.



Super Lemon Haze was very very difficult to massage to bend. But she did crack, which was what i was looking to hear. Then she was easy to bend and i did not have the wieght issue that i did with my Snow White branches.


So what do you think? The canopy level is much better, nice and even. 
I was even able to drop my light a little more. 
Im really excited to see how things develop from here on out. 
Supercropping is fun! Im hoping for some nice healing and if lucky some ENORMOUS BUDDAGE!!!!!!!! lol
take it easy 
AMber


----------



## Dropastone (May 4, 2011)

Well it looks you popped your cherry with the super cropping. Great job Amber everything is looking awesome.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

haha, hey you just put a BIG SMILE on my face Dropa.. thanks a mill Buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Zit er echte goed uit meisje!!! DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Zit er echte goed uit meisje!!! DST



Dankzij dst, i betekent veel .. komende van iemand met je kennis, ervaring en expertise. Ik waardeer de tijd die je neemt Riu het maken van een leuke plek om te spelen! nemen is eenvoudig en groen blijven niet blauw! lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 4, 2011)

BLAW BLAW BLAW mine kute ve bieten harbern


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> BLAW BLAW BLAW mine kute ve bieten harbern


hahahhah, you got me fingerez.. your very clever. i just tried to translate that in about 7 languages..lmao.. i wish i were standing right next to you right about now because i would .. i dont know do something kinda violent to you..lmao.. are you scared? lol .... yeah... thanks now youve got me all worked up!!!!!!!!! arrrrrrr


----------



## Illumination (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;JGAOqpBNxC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGAOqpBNxC8[/video]


----------



## tumpuh (May 4, 2011)

Ive known Danny since he worked in that PC shop down in LA..My sisters BF (mike Newsome) got him to play in his band call Green Jello for a few years back in the 90s and they went gold.. then he went to Tool..hes a pretty cool guy to hang out with...


Illumination said:


> Maynard is the messiah and Carey is GOD......
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## tumpuh (May 4, 2011)

i think its kinda like the "N" word in the states...alot of peolpe say it, but its still really bad for the most part...
But whats a word anyways? Just some sounds comming from ones mouth..wierd how thay are taken so seriously..then again, maybe Im just being a c**t
lol


bushybush said:


> OOPS! Didn't mean to offend any ladies (or dudes for that matter!) I would NEVER walk around here saying it. I was under the impression that in England, Australia, New Zealand etc., it wasn't as offensive as it is here (term of affection even). Totally joking. No more C-word from the B-man.


----------



## tumpuh (May 4, 2011)

German...Geh' 'ne Kuh melken


las fingerez said:


> BLAW BLAW BLAW mine kute ve bieten harbern


----------



## fabfun (May 4, 2011)

cool song i seen them with rage against the machine back in the 90's
great show



Illumination said:


> [video=youtube;JGAOqpBNxC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGAOqpBNxC8[/video]


----------



## Illumination (May 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> cool song i seen them with rage against the machine back in the 90's
> great show


actually one of their worst in my opinion...lol...posted it to mess with las and Ambs with there foreign tongues...


----------



## fabfun (May 4, 2011)

thats not nice lol



Illumination said:


> actually one of their worst in my opinion...lol...posted it to mess with las and Ambs with there foreign tongues...


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Better watch yersell las with that German sounding lingo around these parts, hehehe, the cloggies get weary and lock their bikes up when ze germans are in town

Still on the subject of words, TOOL, what a great word, it's sound, the way it looks, it's different meanings....

now please excuse the use of some words in this clip, but this is a film about British borstol schools (under age peeps) And I love the use of the word Tool here, lol. Bear with it, it get's there.
[youtube]16Pth6cyGg0[/youtube]

Peace, DST

p.s i do not advocate rasicm one bit at all. But you can't deny me liking...."this fukkin tool"!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

wow, that was really great acting!!! nice beating.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

Sup Doc!

the whole films pretty grim doc. i watched the original version and it turns the stomach believe. got to love ray winston tho.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sup Doc!
> 
> the whole films pretty grim doc. i watched the original version and it turns the stomach believe. got to love ray winston tho.


yoooo donny donny donny dawgy dog dog..was up dude? i wanna see that movie.i like gore. How about a little acca decka? hmmm lets see..ill fiind you something real sweet
yeah totally love lvoe love ray winston. 
whos the guy in your avitar?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

sup doc tricky! not much gore in it but a couple of excellent violent scenes. the pool ball incident especially.... 

yeah doc rock the acca dacka right out pet! the rogue in the pic would be me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

ahha, nice picture of you don! looks a bit smokey in the room.. 
so you know im really kinda fascinated by the size of your tent. hah
lol.. you told me when you first set it up you and your buddy took a couple chairs and sat in the tent. So i have this really cool image of you guys blazing up a fatty or three with the tent all zipped up getting totally baked out of your brains!!!!! And then someone else comes in the room and unzipps the tent and a huge white cloud of smoke pours out and you guys are practacilly passed out in there. hahahah, is that what happened man? is it? lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so you know im really kinda fascinated by the size of your tent. hah


BAAAHhahahahah thats what all the girls say amber  

yup we sat in there half blinded, drank a beer, smoked a dutch but the fan is such that you could have a camp fire in there and not see smoke.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

hahah, yup the girls really love you don, ladies killer you!
you should have turned the bloody fan off you mafkee boy! a little cheech and chong movie makin mate!
haha hehe. 
im going to do an update with some of my gardening adventures today in just a moment. i have a couple drawings to show too. 
L8er 
Doctor T


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

..  SUPER LUMEN HOTNESS
wow my super lumen switch is really firing up the Turbo Lover.. sittin at a firey 80 degrees yesterday I mean 30 degrees ...whoops.lol 
only because we were in a heat wave yesterday.. it actually reached 17 degrees... outside.. the warmest day of the year..! so my garage steams up pretty fast!


My feeding this morning included a nice dark brew of 8mls BioBloom mixed with 4mls of bio grow per gallon. 


As luck would have it it mixed up just right for a near to perfect PH check

a little Lollypoppin soon maybe LF whada think on these girls?





















drawing with real potleaves



Wow, If you want this let me know!!! and they are yours buddy!



pastel painting.. with real pot leaves ..420 time to hit the volcano..ahahah 





PEACE ya'll... 
have a wonderfully stoned day
Doctor T


----------



## bushybush (May 5, 2011)

Just so you guys know, I called a complete stranger a "fuckin mafkee" yesterday at the pub.

"I don't really like hoppy beers, sooooo....."

" Awww quit being such a fuckin mafkee mate."  (and I put a real thick accent on too, I LOVE ACCENTS.)

Then of course I had to explain the whole thing to him, which incidentally he really liked. He promised to use the word at least once this week. RIU, breaking down world borders, one "word of the week" at a time.

PS.....AMBS.....I freakin LOVE the use of color in your art. You are a shining superstar!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

Ambs, for one cheekey fukkin second I thought you had typed the C word in the title of your update wish you had've  lol.

And Bushy bush, you are beyond Muf my friend! Words fail to describe the feeling I am having just now...ok DST that's enough, put yer willy away. hehe.

I will be offski for a while so I am going to leave you with this.......

A wee phrase that has slipped from my lips many a time is "Knob Jockey", (lips and knob probably shouldn't be written in the same sentence by me, but hey ho, I've gone and done it again now). 
Knob Jockey again is a term that can be used for showing your deepest hetrosexual man love to another man; or of course simply used for abusing people. Now a friend and I decided to translate this phrase into Dutch and thought we were both very clever and upon our first attempt to use it with someone, we both got bear stares frmo the Clog recipient. Basically they didn't have a fukkin clue about how that phrase could even be funny, and thats when it occured to me that these peoples minds are actually programmed differently to mine. The translation is basically PRICK RIDER (a jockey in Dutch is a Rijder). My friend even used his on one of his extremely gay colleagues, and the bloke was like, Wat zeg je? (what did you say but with a really gay afflicted Dutch English accent? - can you imagine!!!) 
However, we stick to our love of the phrase. PIK ROWTER - the English sounding pronunciation) or American pronunciation - PIK ROUTER!!! because you seem to have more of an OWE to your OU sounds...(in dutch its spelt with a LANGE IJ (a long I), "PIK RUIJTER")

Oh, I think my madness is down to managing to change a potential fanny into a ballsack....abra-fukin-cadabra.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

ummm, what are yu smoking DST.. ? lol .. or did you accidentally drink some of that silver solution while it was being charged? ZAP!
you are one wafkee cat! PIK RUIJTER sounds cool on google translate. The sexy ladys voice does it good!!!!
hahahah finally got it to work HORSEMAN DICK!!!!!!! wha la!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, If you want this let me know!!! and they are yours buddy!


As much as I would love to doc, I haven't touched my guitar in years, in fact just the other day I was going to put it on ebay  

That was an awesome update, got a real soft spot for lia, think it's how dense the vegetation looks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> As much as I would love to doc, I haven't touched my guitar in years, in fact just the other day I was going to put it on ebay
> 
> That was an awesome update, got a real soft spot for lia, think it's how dense the vegetation looks.


awe too bad about your gEtar wow, thats kinda sad. 
thanks for digging my update. Lia's a cool lady. first scrog for me.. scrogging really simplifies things.. next round im going to do as many scrogs as i can.

How are your girls doing?.. i think i just caught a breif image of them on Pukkas journal? taking off now under the 600 watts right.. COOl.. im going to go check it out ...
and please post your girls up here too! My blues are fuckin skyrocketing like MAD...and the fim tech i used didnt do squat for extra buddage.. whats up with that? 
always nice to chat with ya wow, hope your good!


----------



## bushybush (May 5, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA! D, you are too damn much! I know quite a few knob-jockeys and I can't wait to call them that.

"Oh man, I just watched Exit through the gift shop and Bansky is soooooo cooooool. He's like a GOD or something!"

"Jeez dood, quit being such a KNOB JOCKEY!" HAHAHAHAH

"What?"

"You're a PIK RUIJTER!"

"WHAT?!??"

"Awwww nothin ya fackin muffkeesh!" .......................I gotta go to the Dam and learn alllll the Lingo! Ambs.....I can't WAIT to put this into google translate! BAHAHAHAHAH.....and Yeah, I thought your update said the C-word too at first!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (May 5, 2011)

I am loving you and absolutely lost in love with your art girl!! PROPS AMBS!!!

Namaste'


----------



## WOWgrow (May 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awe too bad about your gEtar wow, thats kinda sad.
> thanks for digging my update. Lia's a cool lady. first scrog for me.. scrogging really simplifies things.. next round im going to do as many scrogs as i can.
> 
> How are your girls doing?.. i think i just caught a breif image of them on Pukkas journal? taking off now under the 600 watts right.. COOl.. im going to go check it out ...
> ...


Las has perfected the easiest way to grow when you're stoned 24/7 hahaha.

They're doing ok, the OG18 is giving me a bit of trouble though, looks underfed, then burns when I go .5 ml more. Found out my tap water is really hard, like really high in cal mag so that might be causing a lockout of other minerals which means they aren't looking too happy at the minute. Might have to get a filter for my tap water. I will post some pics in here soon doc, when they get a bit bigger. they're only under 400W cause my MH bulb is only 400W.

wotchu talking bout willis, your auto has loads of budsites, I think youve done a sterlin job!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

beautiful update as per usual Doc, love the lass in the pic with weed leaves round her. the spotty leotard one haha cranked up to super lumen's too eh. noice!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 6, 2011)

hey sista love, your plants are gorgious and of course your art completly blows me away! love ya! mmmmmuah!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (May 6, 2011)

Loving the artwork Amber. Your soooo talented. Are those self portraits?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2011)

ahahhaha, ITs Friday and im looking forward to a great day and a fantastic weekend. 
My garden is so beautiful, everything is right on track. I have really no problems to deal with at all, so im feeling very fortuante and grateful.
Im very much looking foward to adding Bloombastic to my feeding schedule next week and I really adore the cute girl on the bottle. So i decided to draw her. 
The drawing is nice and clear but my avitar of this drawing looks really blurry for some reason. I might do this drawing again but in ink and see what happens


Pencil






as of this morning as the girlies awoke, they were happy ,smiling and laughing at me.  look at that front middle cola..that is fekin SToner Barbie.. she just blasted off when i switched to Super Lumen.. nice





SToner Barbies top cola, sweet and sexy just like her!

this is all i gots left of my own sweet homegrown superlemon haze and snow white from my last grow. Thank goodness for the many many local great dispenseries i have to use . 
Have a blazingly wild weekend you mafkee amazing gardeners!
L8er
Amber


----------



## redrum83420 (May 6, 2011)

looking good doc. love the art, makes me wish i didnt stop drawing years ago.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2011)

bushybush said:


> BAHAHAHAHA! D, you are too damn much! I know quite a few knob-jockeys and I can't wait to call them that.
> 
> "Oh man, I just watched Exit through the gift shop and Bansky is soooooo cooooool. He's like a GOD or something!"
> 
> ...


ahahah , hey bushy!!!!! your funny as fek man! Im going to watch that movie too. thanks for the compliment on my art bushmeister, it means a lot to me coming from such a talented artist like yourself. wow. 
Can you believe what a cool guy DST is for teaching us all these new fun words! i love it! cunt, mafkees,and now pik riujter (that one is hard). I will have to practice that one more today. I wanna see your finished wall art Bushy! and some dope pictures to PLLLLEAAZEE!!!!!! later m8


Illumination said:


> I am loving you and absolutely lost in love with your art girl!! PROPS AMBS!!!
> Namaste'


ahahah, thanks LUmI.. lol.. hope your well!Namaste'


WOWgrow said:


> Las has perfected the easiest way to grow when you're stoned 24/7 hahaha.
> 
> They're doing ok, the OG18 is giving me a bit of trouble though, looks underfed, then burns when I go .5 ml more. Found out my tap water is really hard, like really high in cal mag so that might be causing a lockout of other minerals which means they aren't looking too happy at the minute. Might have to get a filter for my tap water. I will post some pics in here soon doc, when they get a bit bigger. they're only under 400W cause my MH bulb is only 400W.
> 
> wotchu talking bout willis, your auto has loads of budsites, I think youve done a sterlin job!


lol, thats funny las has perfected the easiest way to grow when your stoned. hahaha. thats really keen of you wow. I totally agree. hes a brilliant guy!

Bummer about your water situation. Good luck with that. Do you guys have Brita WAter filters over there? That might be an easy remedy. They are a simple water container and filter that most major stores like Walmart carry. My hydro man suggested that if i needed it. fortunetly my water is really really good, prob one of the best in the world... Glacier melt. YUMMY!!!!!
I think someone mentioned espson salt diluted in water for cal mag problems earlier in my journal ...when i thought that might be a leaf problem of mine earlier. Seems like a simple inexpesive way to cure the prob. 
If you are intrerested in epsom salt.. go check out HOTPHYRe's journal. He uses it on a regular basis and his plants are really healthy and beautiful. Plus HotPhyre is really really nice dude and would be more than willing to help you out, im sure. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> beautiful update as per usual Doc, love the lass in the pic with weed leaves round her. the spotty leotard one haha cranked up to super lumen's too eh. noice!


Thanks don!  yeah the super lumen is kickin my buds into full gear.. my supercropping braches are really diggin it as well.! yah!


Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey sista love, your plants are gorgious and of course your art completly blows me away! love ya! mmmmmuah!!!!!


Hey Stonie! Im glad you enjoy my art. Are you doing any more drawings? hope your doing well. did you see the size of your sexy buddage stonie.? you really really like it hot.lol mmmmuah!!!!!!


Dropastone said:


> Loving the artwork Amber. Your soooo talented. Are those self portraits?


ahahha, thanks dropa. They are kinda self portraits yeah. lmao.. becuase i love to get high at 420 and i love my volcano. My life is surrounded by cancer and I like to dance infront of my tent naked..lmao.. only joking. about the naked part anyway.
take it easy dude!


redrum83420 said:


> looking good doc. love the art, makes me wish i didnt stop drawing years ago.


haha, LOVE your avitar Redrum.. that is such a killller movie. Jack and the axe through the door scene.. classic.. Hey you should just say "fuck it" pick up a simple pencil grab a piece of paper and an eraser and just have fun. Its so simple, why not?
have a cool weekend Redrum


----------



## WOWgrow (May 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, thats funny las has perfected the easiest way to grow when your stoned. hahaha. thats really keen of you wow. I totally agree. hes a brilliant guy!
> 
> Bummer about your water situation. Good luck with that. Do you guys have Brita WAter filters over there? That might be an easy remedy. They are a simple water container and filter that most major stores like Walmart carry. My hydro man suggested that if i needed it. fortunetly my water is really really good, prob one of the best in the world... Glacier melt. YUMMY!!!!!
> I think someone mentioned espson salt diluted in water for cal mag problems earlier in my journal ...when i thought that might be a leaf problem of mine earlier. Seems like a simple inexpesive way to cure the prob.
> If you are intrerested in epsom salt.. go check out HOTPHYRe's journal. He uses it on a regular basis and his plants are really healthy and beautiful. Plus HotPhyre is really really nice dude and would be more than willing to help you out, im sure.


Yeh we've got britta filters over here but I'm building myself a bike at the minute and literally have no extra money to spend, managed to scrape my last couple of ££ together for 250ml of rhizo. Yeh epsom salts are used to treat cal-mag deficiency, I used them last grow, really quick remedy. Ive got cal mag ... officiency? lol I dunno what the word is, but i've got a lot of it! 

Love the way stoner barbie flew up after a bit of supercropping, she saw a gap in the canopy and took full advantage haha. I'm made some cookies from about 22g so I will catch you on monday ... probably lol. Also, new addition of new scientist arrived today and they usually have pretty cool cover art but this weeks is so awesome, thought you might appreciate it  Have a good weekend doc!


----------



## bushybush (May 6, 2011)

You mafkee Doctor you! "Scrog me you cunt"??!?!?! I just laughed so hard that I ended up hacking up part of my lung! I have become obsessive with the wall and think I may need to just BACK OFF.....I added skyline, a very famous bridge to my area, a fish jumping outta the water, a bumblebee etc........I guess the bossman made some comment like "What else is he even gonna do?!" Once I start something though, I go at it 100% and sometimes go overboard (hmmmm.....14 strains going right now.....wtf).....So I think today I will finish it up and collect my loot. I have some awesome pics of things. Finally figured out how to get some detailed macro trich shots. Feeling a bit reserved lately though I'm leaving town for a bit, so I might not see you mafkees for awhile. OR I might be bored as shit in a hotel room by myself with a laptop and wi-fi. Then I'll be tokin strong with you. FUCK. I hope. I'm gonna take pics of whatever weed I hook up. Should be interesting. My girls friend said she will have some waiting for us....But she doesn't smoke so we might get something silly. Whatever though. And DON, yes there ARE assclapping competitions! Teams and all that! BAHAHAHAHAH. I might make a song even..."clap clap clap go da booty (go da booty)".....Either way I'll get some fun pics of a new city. New people. THAT'S what it's all about for me...travelin and hangin with new folks, and realizing that we're all pretty much the same. From city to city and country to country; we all just wanna get high, do a little dance and sip outta the moonshine jug. Peace my friends. Things have been a bit tumultuous the past 2 weeks. I think everyone can feel it. I think there might have been a "bad energy troll" in the room (please tell me you guys have seen grandma's boy?!)....Anyhoo....Let's all realize what's important in our lives this weekend and have a blast! 

Um.....Doctor.......I SEEEEEEEE COLLLLLLLAS!!!!! Oh yes. Oh yes.   [video=youtube;UUe4l3oIVU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUe4l3oIVU0[/video]
Here's a part of "grandma's boy"


----------



## redrum83420 (May 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahah , hey bushy!!!!! your funny as fek man! Im going to watch that movie too. thanks for the compliment on my art bushmeister, it means a lot to me coming from such a talented artist like yourself. wow.
> Can you believe what a cool guy DST is for teaching us all these new fun words! i love it! cunt, mafkees,and now pik riujter (that one is hard). I will have to practice that one more today. I wanna see your finished wall art Bushy! and some dope pictures to PLLLLEAAZEE!!!!!! later m8
> 
> 
> ...


i do pick up a pencil and my doodle pad here and there. but thats just to make the design for a tat for some one.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

All's looking great Doc. That front plant is going to connect into one cola for-sure 
Nice work, hope your having a sweeet week-end 

cindy


----------



## Truth B Known (May 9, 2011)

plants are lookin great, lolly pop may be a good option.. yo girl, your art is fuckin killer.. that shit goes hard, i like the leaves in there too..  

lol bushy bush mr cheezle's dream is fuckin hilarious, i love that movie, may have to watch it again tonight, that or how high.. hmmmmm?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2011)

WELL HELLO you crazy stoned cats, i hope your really high right now because i have massive amounts of images for you to droolllll over and a funny story as well. 



Yeah, this is my self portrait....scrog me you... whatever..so can you tell i have dark spanish traits..lmao..  i speak many laungages too. 


now back to business. I noticed on Friday afternoon some spotting on Lia, my super lemon haze scrog. Im unsure what caused this. She was in the middle of the tent getting the most direct light. Could this be bleached leaves from already damaged leaves that i sprayed with some bug shit a while ago or is this possible nute burn. In any case I decided to flush her with one gallon of water. She appears to be responding very well.  I also moved her from the middle to the front of the tent to cut her lighting back. After I flushed her i did my very first PH check of her drainoff water. I was very happy to see it came out a perfect 6.5... no ph lock worries here!



Im pullin out a gallon of water every 24 hours from my totally bitchin dehumidifer!
Its pretty cool, i use this water to feed the girls..lol


So here are a bunch of photo shots of my girls.. sit back and enjoy the new fresh young bud porn......lol








Stoner Barbie top cola









Ahhhh, one of the last Snow White buds i left from my last harvest.. yum yum!
































Here is the beginning of my hike this past weekend. It followed a beautiful River.


And here are parts of the trail.. 
The picture with the doobs.. hahah.. welll my rolling technique has improved believe it or not. I took all these joints on the hike and they were packed in my front pocket. By the time me and unicorn ryder went to blaze one up i noticed that there was alot of loose weed in my j holder. Unicorn Ryder (he's on another weed forum,lmao) well he went to light one up and instead of toking he was choking!!!!! he inhaled the entire joint. The weed and hash came right through the filter. hahahaha.. Now this zoot was lined with a shit load of hash.. lmao.. needless to say it was pretty fuckin funny and unicorn ryder was feeling very very enlightened.. i had to help him back to the car.. lol nah, he made it out ok, just a little slower than usual.

EDIT!!!!!! i completely fucked up this story yesterday.. What really happened is that Unicorn Ryder swallowed the hash in the blunt and ate it instead of inhaling it. lmao.. hahahahahahah IT CAME OUT LIKE a PIxIE stick. 




A Drawing i did for Las Fingerez

And a little mixed media for all you guys, thanks for being so cool
Peace
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2011)

wow amb's great update and great drawings  everything looking handsome in ur tent


----------



## Truth B Known (May 9, 2011)

scrog me you cunt.. lol, you are a good artist, and funny, i just blazed some lavander kush, i wish i could blow a fat hit in the computer and it would come out in every one in this threads speakers so everyone could taste.. 

great pic's, i noticed from the little removable bucket with a handle we have the same dehumidifier, lol.. very clean environment. nice avatar las!


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2011)

sorry i just wanted to see my avatar again its so cool


----------



## Dropastone (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful update Amber. Gorgeous plants, beautiful art work and spectacular scenery. What more could you ask for.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 10, 2011)

Hells yeah! That's what I'm talking bout Amber! NiceGarden you got going. Killer art work. Luv that! I'm lurking while at work! Had to stop by it's been awhile and I had to repay your visit to my grow. Your looking killa over here. I started with 2ml to 8L with the bloombastic. Went up to 4ml per 8L after a week. I'm mixing 5ml per 8L from here on. Got up to7ml per 8L but decided to move itdown a lil. Don't want to burn em up! Take care and keep up the killa job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow amb's great update and great drawings  everything looking handsome in ur tent


lol, merci las fingerez! 


Truth B Known said:


> scrog me you cunt.. lol, you are a good artist, and funny, i just blazed some lavander kush, i wish i could blow a fat hit in the computer and it would come out in every one in this threads speakers so everyone could taste..
> great pic's, i noticed from the little removable bucket with a handle we have the same dehumidifier, lol.. very clean environment. nice avatar las!


hah.. i wish we had that smell feature too TruthBK with loads of smoke for a good contact buzz.. maybe in a perfect world. ill just keep dreamin.. Fridgedaire Dehumidifer. I love that machine! it is magical. peace dude!



las fingerez said:


> sorry i just wanted to see my avatar again its so cool


haha, yeah i love looking at it as well. i did a good job on that drawing i thinks.hah after i finished it i kept staring at it and i thought it was really beautiful. simple and soft and powerful. 


Dropastone said:


> Beautiful update Amber. Gorgeous plants, beautiful art work and spectacular scenery. What more could you ask for.


Thanks so much Dropa. That means a lot to me. 


ChroniCDooM said:


> Hells yeah! That's what I'm talking bout Amber! NiceGarden you got going. Killer art work. Luv that! I'm lurking while at work! Had to stop by it's been awhile and I had to repay your visit to my grow. Your looking killa over here. I started with 2ml to 8L with the bloombastic. Went up to 4ml per 8L after a week. I'm mixing 5ml per 8L from here on. Got up to7ml per 8L but decided to move itdown a lil. Don't want to burn em up! Take care and keep up the killa job!


haha, i hope things get pumpin in my garden like yours is right now Chronic. Weve got the Bloombastic bomb going down. I cant wait to suck an ml into my syringe tomorrow and blast my girls with some of that love potion. lmao!
take it easy dude! PNW style.haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

RIP SID VICIOUS


[youtube]JQkActP-isE[/youtube]


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 10, 2011)

Hells Yeah PNW style baby! Funny you mentioned the syringe. I've had one for a long time that the pharmacist at rite aid gave me. Thought wow this may come in handy for my grow op. Never had a use for it till the bloombastic though. Really handy using the syringe. I need a longer one though min holds 6ml. I need a longer one or attach some sort of hose to the end. Like you said before funny how we connected with the bloombastic and then find out were in the same area of the world. That's cool!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 10, 2011)

Hey Doc. That's some great Pic's there man! The drawing's are awsome to, and loving the garden mate 

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

Hey whats up stoners? 
So its been a week since my Supercropping. 
I took off my bandages this morning . You know, that blue painters tape. I took it off all my suspect bends that looked questionable. 
And i have some close up images of what has transpired over this week. My girls really took well to the supercropping and have healed up really nicely. 
Here are some close ups.. 






















Here is a picture of how Mortisha has regained her poise after a week of 90 degree supercropping. A Very fast recovery.




I went to the hydro store for some some calibration solutions for my Hanna ph pen. 


Im looking into purchasing an EC pen and my hydro man suggested this particular one. It looks really slick. 


Bio Biz chart for nutes





hahahah, one of my heros.. Bear Grylls. whenever i see Bear in action with his knife i always have said... hey i want a knife like his!!!!!! When I saw this i could not pass it up! Its really really sharp . I initiated this knife last nite while taking it out of its packaging. I cut myself pretty good on my middle finger.lol.. hahahah.. deep bloody good cut... gotta love it. 
Later
Amber


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 10, 2011)

What up DAT? Killa job on the supercropping! Looks like the bounced right back! I have a Hannah ph pen also. I calibrate before every feed. Here is a link to the ec/tds meter I have. It's a pretty nice pen for the price. Does ec ppm auto temp and auto off. Lots of functions. Check it out. 
http://www.eseasongear.com/hmcotdmewafr.html


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

hi Dr, nice thread, I'll stay subbed to see some more trippy art and great updates, loving the sativa leaves on your slh( i think it's the slh) looks like a real nice pheno.

i have the same EC meter, have you got it yet?. it's the only one i have ever owned but it works well enough for me so i would recommend it.


----------



## Truth B Known (May 10, 2011)

lol, nice... that sucks, i cut my finger on a sharp knife doin dishes last night after i cooked dinner. toilet paper and ducttape made it stop bleeding.. haha. so when you supercrop do you put the painters tape where you squeezed it and bent it? and if so why? just curious..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2011)

Hey Doc. Nice supercropping for a newbie lmao. Aye big lip's haha, just wish i could have drawn it as you would probibaly find easy lol. " Big Lip's For Big Blunt's Coming Off You'r scrog's mate! "

Good vibes as allway's
cindy


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

oh my god what have u done  i've never seen a plant do that before......




hahaha only messing doc the knuckles are perfectly fine, its reparing itself 

thats the EC pen that i have doc, it works really well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up DAT? Killa job on the supercropping! Looks like the bounced right back! I have a Hannah ph pen also. I calibrate before every feed. Here is a link to the ec/tds meter I have. It's a pretty nice pen for the price. Does ec ppm auto temp and auto off. Lots of functions. Check it out.
> http://www.eseasongear.com/hmcotdmewafr.html


hey Doom, yeah the girls really did bounce back quite fine. It was kinda scary at first but now i think i can handle supercropping if i ever need to again. Thanks for the link to the ec meter. Good price for sure. Hope your enjoying your day.


ghb said:


> hi Dr, nice thread, I'll stay subbed to see some more trippy art and great updates, loving the sativa leaves on your slh( i think it's the slh) looks like a real nice pheno.
> i have the same EC meter, have you got it yet?. it's the only one i have ever owned but it works well enough for me so i would recommend it.


WOW, GHB is in the house.. very cool. i totally respect you dude. I hope to have more art coming around soon. The plant that i think you are talking about in my last update, MORTISa, she , believe it or not is a SNOW WHITE, mostly indica.. im kinda shocked by here leaf structure .. she looks so sativa. I know i did not mix her seeds up so i dont reeally know what the fuck is up with this.. all i can chalk it up to is that she had a shitty beginning and her root system was not established very well from the get go.?? im so new to this im really not sure. Should be interesting to see if she can pump on some buddage weight now coming into her last 4 weeks. Her leaves are really not very big and shes dropping a lot and they are turning yelllow, but im not stressing she still looks perky. so stay tuned ghb, nice to have you here! I dont have that EC meter yet but since you and las fingerez have it, im getting it!!!!!!! Thanks for the input



Truth B Known said:


> lol, nice... that sucks, i cut my finger on a sharp knife doin dishes last night after i cooked dinner. toilet paper and ducttape made it stop bleeding.. haha. so when you supercrop do you put the painters tape where you squeezed it and bent it? and if so why? just curious..


My cut healed up really quick, i hope yours did too Truth...thats funny about the duct tape. I did the same thing. wierd.. 
I put the blue painters tape on my bent supercropped branches where i bent them because they were bent very hard and the weight of the buds were pulling the branch down at a scary level like a negative 100 degree downward turn. So to aid in healing i used the blue painters tape to prop them up so nutrient and water could still get to the end of the branch. I like that particular type of tape because its easy to handle. My duct tape is super sticky and a bitch to cut and use. I think the most stressful thing about supercropping is actually taking off the fukin tape!!!! lol
later TruthBKnow


Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Doc. Nice supercropping for a newbie lmao. Aye big lip's haha, just wish i could have drawn it as you would probibaly find easy lol. " Big Lip's For Big Blunt's Coming Off You'r scrog's mate! "
> Good vibes as allway's
> cindy


why thanky you Cindy! did you draw that? awesome drawing!!!! and killler title dude! good vibaage to you as well mate!



las fingerez said:


> oh my god what have u done  i've never seen a plant do that before......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, very funny fingerez.. now you and ghb have the same EC meter so i think im going to join the truncheon club too now.lol
thanks for stopping by and critiquing my plants. i alway appreciate your feedback. lol cheers


----------



## Illumination (May 11, 2011)

Looking good my sweetheart...I miss you

Namaste'


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

I like my woman fat, broad, tall and plenty of bush. And that is why mortisha is the girl for me. You can ship her over if you like so we can get sexy, haha, man im too high. She really is a monster though! the whole garden looks wicked. Love the latest drawing as well, fancy doing one for Uganda? I am of that origin and las can vouch for me that im blacker than the moon


----------



## bushybush (May 11, 2011)

Well Hello there friends! Back from the Dirty South.......WOW. SO. MUCH. DIFFERENT from the West.......In good and bad ways (what do you MEAN I can't buy booze cause it's Sunday?!?) I have some funny ass stories for sure, including a strip club where an orthodontically-challenged (toothless) woman named "Blonde" crushes cans of PBR with her boobies. And she's like 65. Pulled pork sandwich with macaroni and cheese IN IT on texas toast?! Oh hell yes. Moonshine?! Yes, please! I forgot my damn camera! Can you believe it?!?! We had my gf's, but it's a bit outdated and the battery died the first day.....I did take PLENTY of cell pics....but you know....That's never quite the same 

I DID manage to score weed on the first night (NOT through my girl's LAME friend, but bushy sniffs out pot like a goddamn bloodhound). I bought a quarter for 100 bucks ( OOOOOOOOOUUUUUCH!!)......Pleasantly surprised. Totally bagseed mexi brickweed.....But grown with attention and care and males/hermies removed. Definitely outdoor....Lime green, head high....Was extremely leafy....Like ONLY fan leaves cut, NOTHING else ........ BUT I was happy to have something to puff on! Hope you all had a great weekend/week! Amber, those girls are looking GREAT..........WAHOOO! I LOVE the flag you drew for LAS. I told you you'd make a great graphic designer. That thing looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

> I like my woman fat, broad, tall and plenty of bush


wow i'm sitting here almost crying with laughter hahahah

nite folks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

from elbows to elbows, nice supercropping doc! 

knife looks a treat! i too like the bear, ever since i saw him noodle a massive catfish. dudes got so much pma its amazing. 

quality update as usual, hike pics were kool too.

damn bushy sounds like a blast man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I like my woman fat, broad, tall and plenty of bush. And that is why mortisha is the girl for me. You can ship her over if you like so we can get sexy, haha, man im too high. She really is a monster though! the whole garden looks wicked. Love the latest drawing as well, fancy doing one for Uganda? I am of that origin and las can vouch for me that im blacker than the moon


That is so ridiculously funny WOWey.. That Diesel sprinkeled with kief is making you into one funny mother fucker. lmao.. Diesel is on my list of babes to grow, that shit is shouding really really comically potent. A must on any patients menu!lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Well Hello there friends! Back from the Dirty South.......WOW. SO. MUCH. DIFFERENT from the West.......In good and bad ways (what do you MEAN I can't buy booze cause it's Sunday?!?) I have some funny ass stories for sure, including a strip club where an orthodontically-challenged (toothless) woman named "Blonde" crushes cans of PBR with her boobies. And she's like 65. Pulled pork sandwich with macaroni and cheese IN IT on texas toast?! Oh hell yes. Moonshine?! Yes, please! I forgot my damn camera! Can you believe it?!?! We had my gf's, but it's a bit outdated and the battery died the first day.....I did take PLENTY of cell pics....but you know....That's never quite the same
> 
> I DID manage to score weed on the first night (NOT through my girl's LAME friend, but bushy sniffs out pot like a goddamn bloodhound). I bought a quarter for 100 bucks ( OOOOOOOOOUUUUUCH!!)......Pleasantly surprised. Totally bagseed mexi brickweed.....But grown with attention and care and males/hermies removed. Definitely outdoor....Lime green, head high....Was extremely leafy....Like ONLY fan leaves cut, NOTHING else ........ BUT I was happy to have something to puff on! Hope you all had a great weekend/week! Amber, those girls are looking GREAT..........WAHOOO! I LOVE the flag you drew for LAS. I told you you'd make a great graphic designer. That thing looks AWESOME!!!!!


So glad to hear your had such a blast bushy! and you made it back safely. I cant believe you scored that dope! that must have been a reallly wild experience. Did you go to a seedy part of town, like a ghetto to score? hahaha... that strip club sounded really cool. Grandma strippers with no teeth.. wow, how did you luck out finding such a great place to chill. Atlanta sounds like fun. do you think you will ever go back?
thanks for the kind words about my garden and artwork. Like i told you , im trying to simpify some ideas i have for my next couple drawings. I want to include them in the zine, so what my style to be a bit more bolder. Im going to be using more markers. I have an idea for the zine. Im hoping to get it done this weekend. Its going to be pretty funny. hahahahah I did have a good weekend mate! thanks for asking.. wow, another one is almost here. Cool. 
Ill catch up with ya later dude
Ambinooo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow i'm sitting here almost crying with laughter hahahah
> 
> nite folks


I know what you mean fingerez, i was DYING!!!!! what brililant poetic comedy! He should really quit his day job and take to stand up. Tend to the garden by day, comedy at night. I would pay top dollar to hear shit like that all night long.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> from elbows to elbows, nice supercropping doc!
> 
> knife looks a treat! i too like the bear, ever since i saw him noodle a massive catfish. dudes got so much pma its amazing.
> 
> ...


Hey don, hope you are feeling better and your plant has fully recovered. Bear is really cool. did you ever see the show where he drinks elephant dong? that one is the bestest!!!! the girlies are good, i moved my blues around. Placed Loulou under direct light in the middle and Stoner Baribe to the side.. both have screaming top colas right now. I cant wait to get my first full single top cola. I hope it s big and fat and i can take a picture that might come just a little close to one of yours???? 
I admire your big fat colas so much and i want to be able to grow one like yours. Its my dream.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

WHAT IS IT???????? 


[youtube]dJ6fjGS1lRg[/youtube] 


aha, Ok heres a PUNCH IN YOUR FACE!
with a knuckle.. although this knuckle is still healing. But at least its healing becuase this brach was snapped to the death. This is post approx. 9 days snap, and the superstar is still healing and will LIVE!!!!!!!! her buddage is growing at an alarmingly slow rate. She is a SUPER lemon haze.. so im hoping to take her out for the long haul.
Peace ... all you stoned superstars.. have a super groovy day.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

I'm checkin out that sugar leaf in the bottom left and reckon you're gonna be able to make some wicked hash/ butter!


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I'm checkin out that sugar leaf in the bottom left and reckon you're gonna be able to make some wicked hash/ butter!


what happened 2 ur butter at the weekend mate?

doc i've seen that type of knuckle before, looks like its split but should be ok maybe just a tad forceful on that one but a brilliant learning curve coz now u know exactly what to do


----------



## Truth B Known (May 12, 2011)

lol fat broad tall and plenty of bush.. lol, i def prefer my ladies the opposite, i think they do yoga and shave when i'm not in the grow room.. lol jk, i love all ladies



> My cut healed up really quick, i hope yours did too Truth...thats funny about the duct tape. I did the same thing. wierd..
> I put the blue painters tape on my bent supercropped branches where i bent them because they were bent very hard and the weight of the buds were pulling the branch down at a scary level like a negative 100 degree downward turn. So to aid in healing i used the blue painters tape to prop them up so nutrient and water could still get to the end of the branch. I like that particular type of tape because its easy to handle. My duct tape is super sticky and a bitch to cut and use. I think the most stressful thing about supercropping is actually taking off the fukin tape!!!! lol
> later TruthBKnow


ya its still healing thanks, actually got a little infected, but its all good now.. ya i been learning more and more about supercropping, i did it on my outdoors last year and on these indo's i just finished but really i think the best way to do it, i when they are still veg'n just squeeze and bend the plants center stalk in the middle/top and let it hang all the way, like you were saying, but don't worry they pull themselves back to straight but it stunts the top for a sec and lets the lowers catch up, then you can supcrop them if you want and then before you flip you'll already have it all figured out and u can just cut off the lowers you dont want or most of them if you wanted to lolly pop them, but ya, did you watch the soma video in my sig? check it out.. 

aight then homegirl peace


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> what happened 2 ur butter at the weekend mate?
> 
> doc i've seen that type of knuckle before, looks like its split but should be ok maybe just a tad forceful on that one but a brilliant learning curve coz now u know exactly what to do


it got eaten and we got veryyyyy stoned man, was the bees pyjamas!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

HI everyone!!!! hope you are all doing really well!!!!!!!!
well the weekend is finally here! im looking foward to spending some quality time with my girls. I recieved my High Times Magazine in the mail yesterday. There are some really nice photos and a couple good articles. This one chart below is really really funny. I hope you can read it. It makes fun of the types of people that come into a dispenserys for meds and how the workers deal with their personalitlies.. FUNNY SHIT! Next to that is a really nice photo of CASEY JONES. i have heard a number of RIUers growning this particular strain.Looks really pretty in this picture
Following those pictures I have taken a number of images of my girls as of this morning in the tent. The bloombastic seems to be kickin in already. I do have what appears to be some nute def in my Snow white girls.. SO will try to feed them a bit more in the next few days. I m looking forward to some really nice photoshots this weekend in a better lighting outside the Turbo Lover.lol and even bigger buddage.. so have a wonderful weekend . I hope your gardens are looking beautiful and that you dont have any problems over the weekend, or ever for that matter. 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 13, 2011)

What you already have the new HigH Times? Still waiting on mine in the mail. Dam mailman! Lol. Ohh and thanks for ruining the surprise of what the cover will be. Lol. Look forward to receiving the new HT every month, with hopes that I see one of my pics in pix of the crop! One day it'll happen! Lol have a good weekend! Hope we have this nice weather for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What you already have the new HigH Times? Still waiting on mine in the mail. Dam mailman! Lol. Ohh and thanks for ruining the surprise of what the cover will be. Lol. Look forward to receiving the new HT every month, with hopes that I see one of my pics in pix of the crop! One day it'll happen! Lol have a good weekend! Hope we have this nice weather for the weekend.


Hey Doomer! those god damn mailman.!!!. lol...always smoking joints in their little trucks..ive seen them.. smoke coming out of the windows as they take a fast sharp corner in the hood...lmao.. You see i have a P.O. box, so i get my mail right off the airplane. Once it gets into the "mailmans" hands who know how long it will take..hahahah 
yeah im always hoping for my strains to be porned out in the centerfold.. they have done SLH a lot of justice . I have seen here many times, which is cool. So many strains, though, its hard to keep track.. There are a bunch of new ones they talk about in the new mag.. And that new strain.." Charlie Sheen"...that seems to really be taking off.. wtf? wow.. 
yeah, im hoping the weather holds out just a wee bit this weekend so i can get in a dryish hike.
Take it easy seadoom..
Ambs


----------



## Truth B Known (May 13, 2011)

you guys get them in the mail?? trippy lol

yo doc, that fuckin dispensary shoppers list is hilarious, i just read thru it.. no doubt that shit is so funny.. i'm kinda like a mix between the super stoner the expert and the mack daddy haha.. that is def worth copying and printing up for the fridge or even a little frame for the wall... hella chawnky, lol, i'm cracking up.. -i'm gonna try to find a little chart with growers in an old high times, like that kinda funny, you may have seen it..

your pics look great, hope everyone has a great day!..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> you guys get them in the mail?? trippy lol
> 
> yo doc, that fuckin dispensary shoppers list is hilarious, i just read thru it.. no doubt that shit is so funny.. i'm kinda like a mix between the super stoner the expert and the mack daddy haha.. that is def worth copying and printing up for the fridge or even a little frame for the wall... hella chawnky, lol, i'm cracking up.. -i'm gonna try to find a little chart with growers in an old high times, like that kinda funny, you may have seen it..
> 
> your pics look great, hope everyone has a great day!..


hahahah, that chart is so classic.. thats funny how you fit a mixed profile.. i was thinking what profile am i ? ..but im still trying to figure that one out. when they ask what im inteseted in i say "well what do you have?" then.. they go hard on a sales pitch and i just get sucked in sooooo easily.. Im kinda the... ok, yeah, you can sell me what ever you want.. it all looks good.. kinda overwhelmed girl who is easy to manipulate into a purshase ..lmao.. if you can make it sound out of this world, I usually just say OK.. hahahah give me a gram.
I guess im the "PERFECT CUSTOMER" although i never buy very much.. and they are ALWAYS diappointed in that.. saying .. something like.. you owe a WHOOPING $40 donation.. hahahah, fuck you .. lmao. and leave hahahahahah
haha, I cant wait to see the other chart Truth! have a bright beautiful sunny weekend.. i know that they are hard to come by in your neck of the woods...lol
Amber


----------



## Truth B Known (May 13, 2011)

haaa.. ya, i go in there on a mission.. i want the gold. i'm a rent me a backhoe, i'm a uproot that tree. i want the gold.. i'm like  "uhh, can i go back there? ..and just look thru them"  they usually let me, lol 

 here it is, just found it june 2010, this is actually more funny than i remembered.. lol -enjoy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

hahaha, thats so funny..haha, i fit the profile of several of those strains mixed together.. haha.. thanks for finding that and posting it for us.
huge smiling doctor over here!!! peace dude... 




ol.


----------



## bushybush (May 13, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA I love both of those! I am the "closet cultivator/clean freak/hippie farmer" hahahah.....I'm working on a recipe to make jolly ranchers, gummy worms, and gummy bears. I think you guys can guess what they'll be infused with  Already made some "rock candy" with it. It's on. Ha. Ambo, I'll be sending your zine this weekend (I am such a lagmeister I know!) Peace my friends! Have a weekend full of bongloads & titties!


----------



## Truth B Known (May 13, 2011)

lol, i'm like a mix between the first 4


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

kinda 2 and 4 of the last chart lol  have a great weekend guys and girls


----------



## WOWgrow (May 13, 2011)

loving them colas amber!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Nice Pic's Amber! Coming along real nice and all connecting into BIG Cola's i see  Sweet gardening!!!
Those post's with the stoner description's are funny as man! haha Lovley looking Casey Jones too, just had me first wee go of mine thats hanging and its K.O  Need to wiat till i get a decent smoke of her to get my finger on the taste, but its really flavoursome for-sure   

Peace-out
cindy


----------



## HotPhyre (May 14, 2011)

Dam amber everything is looking amazing I love that Casey jones shot, such a dark color I haven't seen a pic of Casey like that!

You plants are looking amazing like always, hope all is well! I have a cut of Casey jones the schmoes cut hopefully its the same as that pic.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 14, 2011)

What up Amber T? Dam your garden is looking great! Nice buds forming in there! Love the pics as always! Hey that dam mailman finally delivered my HT! Lol. Don't trust those PO workers! Lol. Anyway funny u mentioned the Casey jones strain. I looks great in the pic. I got a friend who says he can hook me up with some clones and one of the strains just happens to be the Casey Jones. He'll trade me a clone for one of my seeds. Gonna have to research that strain to see what she's all about. Take care and have a nice weekend! I hear the rain is coming.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2011)

Hey friends, 
thanks for stopping by my journal and giving me such nice comments and such wonderfully positive vibes. I appreciate it so much, you guys are so cool! and understanding. 

Since i have switched my light to superlumen HP for flowering I have seen some major changes in my turbo Loving tent. 
Basically my heat has soared and my humidity had lowered and i was underwatering and underfeeling my girls.

Yesterday i began to try to work theses issues out. 
My Auto Blueberry"LouLou" and my superlemonhaze"Queenie" were dehydrated so bad that their bottom leaves were wilting. Last weeks watering schedule (1 day water 2 days none) . I have some MAJOR yellowing issues and leaf damage on almost all my girl.. some not so much other are pretty ill..... im going to try to work this out with wisdom and patience, oh, and a lot of weed. lol...

So yesterday i gave to all girls, and more to the severly yellowed girls..a cocktail of..
12ml/gallon Bio Grow
8ml /gallon Bio Bloom
1 ml/gallon bloombastic
4mls/gallon Hydrozyme

I also opened my tents side vents, put a fan on outside the tent to go through the vent and into the tent. I opened the garage window. I raised my humidity level to 55% on the dehumifier. 
This allowed me to sustain a much better temp at 25 C and humidity at 50%.

My dehydrated wilted plants have made a significant comeback. Their leaves really perked back up.

But there contiued to be some major yellowing of my leaves . Please check out my pictures below. I know that it will take a few days for my nitrogen to kick in .. a slow painful thing to wait for

For tomorrows feeding i have brewing some Bat Crap Tea with Humasol in it. 

I hope you guys are having or had a really awesome weekend. 


hahahaha,... even with all the drama in the turbo lover i was still able to get my hair done, smoke a HUGE backflip zoot and get breast implant! lmao..what da think boyz???ahahahahahah


what do you think fingerez? my first backflip. DAMN that is THE WAY to roll a nice even smooth burning joint. It was such a pleasant super smokeout out sweet burning joint.thanks for teaching me how to roll the proper way!!!!!!!!!
Thanks 
So I drew this for you. lol 
View attachment 1601439




I moved my filter to the back of the tent to allow my light full access up to the top of the tent. 



Snow WHite mortisha




Scrog girl Lia super Lemon haze

Queenie, Super Lemon HAZE.












LouLou, Auto blue...she was at one point my greenest healthies plant.. one week really fucked her up. Too much heat, not enough food. This is post wilted leave. You should have seen how bad she looked before. 



Stoner Barbie, Auto blue.. again her leaves have really gotten yellow






Super Lemon Haze, Regan.. she looks the healthiest.. why .. no clue?





Snow White 








Super Lemon Haze, Medusa

Super Lemon Haze, Regan..


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

hey doc it looks like all the nutes have used up in the compost now so i recon its time to bump the nutes ur feeding up to compensate

add some extra bio-grow to all of the girls they all look like they could do with a good feed. if u catch it now they should return green as it looks mainly like under watering and nitrogen deff. 

whats every one else think and dont be mean...... grrrrrr *snarls like a pit bull* lol


----------



## Truth B Known (May 15, 2011)

lol, a backflip.. weird, randomly i rolled 3 or 4 last week.. i remember when i first saw one rolled by an older german guy in amsterdam while loungin, my first time to the dam. i saw the huge flame come off it (you know its actually called a flaming backflip) and then was like, uhh, what'd you just do there man.. and he wouldn't show me, he was like, 'well i just rolled it you should've watched so you'll have to learn on your own lol..' i just was like ...? wtf, and it smoked great, i was mind boggled (cause i thought i was a roll master) -it kinda slipped my mind and years later my boy tells me to watch a video on youtube (this was like a month and a half ago) and..

BING BING BING now I feel like a master roller again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

woooot check you out! one week your rollin witches fingers next its flaming backflips ! rock on Doc

super lem haze really didn't want to be supercropped eh!?

knew i knew your pic from somewhere doc......






uncanny or what?


----------



## bushybush (May 16, 2011)

I think LAS is right, time to bump up the feeding schedule! They look great either way. I wouldn't worry too much. You are a smart lady and you notice these things quickly and address them. Those leaves will never "come back" to a healthy full green, but that's OK. You are getting some nice colas forming girl! Those ladies are getting large and that makes them HUNGRY!!!!! 

I have some HILARIOUS stuff to tell you.....HA!


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

bushy bush i love ya to bits (in a non homo way) but i gotta disagree about the leaves turning back green, i did manage it on my last grow  depends on exactly what is missing but i'm thinking nitrogen which is mobile, its taking the green out of the fan leaves and distributing it to the flower tops, which means it can move back into the fan leaves when its got enough in its system. just my 2 pence mate 

edit - sorry 2nd to last grow


----------



## bushybush (May 16, 2011)

Nice! I have never been able to get the green back once they lose it. I always figured they were just kinda "done". I also am very hesitant to add too much of nitrogen during flowering though....I let the small amount of N in my "bloom" do it's thing, but some strains want more! I've always wondered about more N during flowering and the possibility of it promoting too much leafy veggy growth and strecthing? Am I just paranoid about that? Hmmmmmmm.....Now I'm wondering if I have a few leaves to try to "change back" today. Thanks for the perspective Mr. Fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

in my eyes leaves and roots create bud, keep the leaves healthy (and roots) and u will get good bud. not sure why people say N makes it strech and worried 2 put in in flowering i use canna N (27% Nitrogen 6% calcuim 3% magnesium or something like that)

http://www.canna-uk.com/nitrogen_directions







eh voila no probs there mate 

edit - dont use it all the way through just a little booster half way through 12.12


----------



## bushybush (May 16, 2011)

Thank you good sir


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2011)

i bought some canna mono N it is just pure nitrogen, no cal or mag in it which is disapointing, is yours not the mono one las?

doc your plants are massive!! they must be 5 feet tall, i love the branching on them, did you lst early in their life?


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

are u sure bro? just checked the website again and they dont do one thats just N?? lol 



> This mineral fertiliser contains 27% N. (Contains: ammonium 6%,
> amid nitrogen 11% and nitrate 10%. Contains also MgO 2.5% and
> CaO 6.5%).


http://www.canna-uk.com/nitrogen_directions


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2011)

that settles my mind a bit las, thanks, i'll have another look at the bottle later, could easily have missed it


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

aye, those micro thingymajiggys can be hard to see sometimes ghb, lol.

Hello Dr and crew, hope you are all doing well. 

I have to keep this short otherwise it will end up long.....that's just the way it is just now for me lol.

peace and saddles,

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
fingerez, thank for all the help, im going to the hydro store today to get some Nitrex for my Nitro def. . I called all around for Canna N but no one around these parts has it. Canna is a real elite supplier over here and has monopolizing sales tactics that my hydro man doesnt dig. He would have to pull a bunch of other products in order to carry Canna products and isnt into that. The other store that carries it did not have the CAnna N i needed, fuckin losers. I hated that store anyway. I went in there a while ago and was talking to a long dread haired Jamacan dude and i might have slipped saying i was going to grow "MARIJUana"(oh no!!!) after i said that he refused to talk to me anymore and told me to LEAVE THE STORE immeditaly! haha, asshole!! so I am going to hope that the NITREX will blast the girls back into the green zone...lol

Thanks for the nice compliments and feedback..i really appreciate it. ..to... ghb, cindy, chronic, wow, Bushy, HOTPHYRE, TRuThBKnown, donnie,and anyone else i might have missed here in the last few days...i hope you guys are doing well. 
I have some mouthwatering pictures for you to check out but cant upload them till tomorrow. 

I found a new killer dispensary and hooked up with some .. CHOCHALOUPE, SUPER SIVER HAZE, G13, and JACK HERER, and a KEIFbutter and a few free edibles..
I smoked up some super silver haze.. was hazy tasting and a nice high. a little less potent than Super Lemon Haze, but good.
I got fuckin KNOCKED OUT BIG TIME smoking that g13..95% indica.. im not an indica girl at all. I am still reeling from the downer of that super hitting shit... good for pain but i was a fuckin incapacited zombie with some of the most severe couch lock i have ever had in my life. I was practically paralyzed . laughing now, but shit, i have some left and dont know what to do with it,, does anyone want some?lmao....
This weekend I am going to get fuckin BAKED with the CHOCHOloupe..i cant wait.. 95% SATiva, like a dream come true!!!! you should have seen the display of dope at this bomb as dispensary.. shit.. it was all good..!!!!!!!! strains ive wanted to try for years.
Peace
Later 
Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2011)

HI DST!!!!!! i missed you.


----------



## bushybush (May 17, 2011)

I can't believe my novel didn't send....Still trying to drink enough coffee to retype it! 

Ma-MA-MA-MAFKEES!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

he really asked you to leave the store doc? what a nob-jockey lol

i went to buy some of them smellyproof baggies today from a headshop/market stall and the fuckers where smoking green lol just blantant lol twats bet they last long.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 17, 2011)

that sucks bushy.. i feel for ya buddy.. damn .. i wanted to read that sooooo bad.. dont worry, its ok.lol

Yup sambo, he was a freakin POSER dick.. you'd think with long ass dread like down to his hips and with his jamacina accent he might be a kinda hip? NOT
i should have stolen something from the store.. ahh, maybe i did..lol...there should be a weed strain called Klepto..that would fun.
i didnt really get what happened at the store with those bags, the dudes were smoking some cheese and didnt offer you a piece? lol


----------



## Truth B Known (May 17, 2011)

lol, "i may have slipped and said i was growing marijuana"  you're funny doc.. 

thats like slippin in timberlands on carpet..


----------



## WOWgrow (May 17, 2011)

you shouldve thrown your MMJ card at him like a chinese throwing star, then TAKE YOUR BUSINESS EELSSSEWHEERRREEE, what a crank.


----------



## Dropastone (May 17, 2011)

> I got fuckin KNOCKED OUT BIG TIME smoking that g13..95% indica.. im not an
> indica girl at all. I am still reeling from the downer of that super hitting
> shit... good for pain but i was a fuckin incapacited zombie with some of the
> most severe couch lock i have ever had in my life. I was practically
> paralyzed


Hahaha Great story Amber and I particularly liked that part. Welcome to my world.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that sucks bushy.. i feel for ya buddy.. damn .. i wanted to read that sooooo bad.. dont worry, its ok.lol
> 
> Yup sambo, he was a freakin POSER dick.. you'd think with long ass dread like down to his hips and with his jamacina accent he might be a kinda hip? NOT
> i should have stolen something from the store.. ahh, maybe i did..lol...there should be a weed strain called Klepto..that would fun.
> i didnt really get what happened at the store with those bags, the dudes were smoking some cheese and didnt offer you a piece? lol


twat! lol i had the same thing at a headshop in the depths of east london doc now this fucking shop had pipes that you could only smoke crack in mind and the cunt wanted to blank me for talking bout weed lmao

no m8 these people smokin at the headshop fingy today when i brought the baggies where smoking some nasty what we brits call dirt/thai/commercial weed i kinda understood why he had so many smellyproof baggies left cause no need for them with the shite he was smoking lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

the cheese or real cheese in the uk is not as comman as ya might think its what we call our high grade and go's for the high grade prices if ya lucky enough to get it lol most smalltime hood-rats selling benners opps i ment £10 deals lol will call everything ''cheese'' tho lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

yeah thats it bro, a lot of it its what i refer to as "watered down cheese" but the little shits are still selling it for 1.3 for 20 quid  lol


----------



## bushybush (May 17, 2011)

Watery Cheese!!!!!!??????? NO, No me gusta! 

PS....LAS....I added a smidgeon of my veg formula along with my flowering mix on a few that are about halfway down. Saw some yellowing on some of the leaves and thought I might as well take your advice. Not sure why the myth is perpetuated not to add N during flowering (especially when it obiously needs it), anywho, you learn somethin new everyday!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

no fuckin beuno!? asked you to leave hahahaah shit honestly this is the kind of practice that gives mmj its seedy backroom misconceived image. mmj card shuriken FTW! i've actually played with a death star they are surprisingly accurate.

new dispensary sounds bomb doc! g13 is some potent shizz, i tried a cross of it BLZ bud and it did a number on me. a big number 2 

and 1.3 for 20 bones is fucked up las.


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

thats why i started up mate and havent looked back, even when i got nicked lol


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

He peeps, I can see Docs point, but I am sure there was, or is a reason for the shop acting like that. However you would think the guy would just say something that would clear himself up and still get your business, too many people are dickwats.

Here's a little tale from the city that would have been the Capital of Europe had the Nazis had their way. After a long day my wife went to bed and I decided to go out for a few beers in the strange town of Linz, Austria. I ended up in a bar that was playing Metal and had some local team in that were fairly typical of the younsters I saw around (a lot of heavy metal types - sorry, there may be a sub genre that I don't know about, but to me that's what I'll pigeon hole them as for the time being.) Anyway, after a couple of beers I started to talk to the DJ who spoke excellent English. I had heard a few things about MJ in Austria. So it turns out that you can go into a grow shop and actually ask to buy small plants. You can effectively have up to 10 plants in your possesion. However, you are not allowed to flower these plants!!! (lol) If you are in the shop and ask them anything about the growing of the plants, the flowering of the plants, etc, the little plants get put away again and you get blanked. Notice the use of the word plant. Again no discussions about MJ are had, or the little PLANTs get put away. It's funny to see how our little plants and us as customers are treated across the world. "Eh, can I have 10, eh, wink wink, nudge nudge, Juniper bushes please?" so stoooopid. I later thought about our little plants as I cycled through the vineyards of the Wachau, thinking, hold on a god dam minute, these vines didn't originate here, how can there be fields upon fields of plants to make alcohol, yet not a single corner reserved for our little Plants...boohoo. 

Hey Dr and also Bushybush. got some cool burners to show you all.

Laters,

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

haha, i like your story DST. Yeah, this craziness about being so scared of MJ is so pathetic. I still have never said what plants im actually growing to my Hydro guy, who has helped me from the very beginning with my set up and everything. He just knows.. yes some psychic knowledge of some special phrases or vibe i must give him? I just cant get myself to say .. "heres my MJ card" is it ok to say the word now? its so ridiculeous. But your story is even more pathetic.. unbelievable really. HOw goofy can humans get? What planet are we living on ? obviously one of the stupidist in the universe. I wish i lived on another planet.. like the green weed planet as a green space alien with TCH blood. The water would be thc laced. There would be dope growing everywhere and life would be peaceful and chilled. 
Yeah, and i recall at that store where i mentioned the word Marijuana, i was going to purchase some big ticket items to start my grow set up. Their loss. How can a state issue me a MJ card but not allow me to say the word in a Hydro store where I need to purchase my supplies..? Anyway.. im kinda high right now. I ate an English Muffin with cannabutter this morning . This is the first time i tried cannabutter and i didnt get sick. I feel real good. 
I have a bunch of picture to show you and my girls look better too!!!!!!!!! 
Have a wonderful day.
Amber


----------



## Truth B Known (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;u2CAxsT1tf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2CAxsT1tf8[/video]


----------



## LuniLumi (May 18, 2011)

B]http://riddlem3.com[/B]

I'll see you there....I will never supoort this site ever again...they are in bed with leo

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

whos leo bro?


----------



## GreenIce (May 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey friends,
> thanks for stopping by my journal and giving me such nice comments and such wonderfully positive vibes. I appreciate it so much, you guys are so cool! and understanding.
> 
> Since i have switched my light to superlumen HP for flowering I have seen some major changes in my turbo Loving tent.
> ...



Super Lemon Haze, Regan.. she looks the healthiest.. why .. no clue?

This strain is wicked hearty and can take quite a beating. Can tolerate heavy ph changes temp changes and just about anything else you can throw at it. Think that is why she looks so good compared to some of your others. I have grown it and harvested 4 times now....if this is your 1st grow of SLH you are going to love how it turns out. Enjoy!


----------



## LuniLumi (May 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> whos leo bro?


law enforcement officers

and las I will miss you and Ambs...love to you all


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

thanks for educating my english ass  aint riu Canadian?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone! hope your all having a wonderful time.  
My babes are looking much better today. The nutes that i gave on Sat and possible the BatCrap tea i fed them Monday really turned them around, as you will see from the pictures below. 
This morning i fed them a blast of this Nitrex to get more green back into there bodies. I like the idea that this high nitro food is organic, so that i am not veering from my organic path too much. I hear that the organic soil grown weed is the best tasting by far and im really looking forward to that tasty day. 
11 ml Nitrex per gallon water today. 





with the changes in the weather I really have to watch the tent temps. So for more cool air exchange I duct taped some screening that i had around one of the openings on the side of the tent and have an oscilating fan blowing that direction. No fuckin bugs are getting into my garden if i can help it!!!!!!! hahahaha



ahhhhhh, my weekend bud awaits ....yum yum..


The dreaded G13.. never again... lol....it tasted like chemicals anyway.lol

Some pictures of the girlies as of this morning.. much improved with some nice new bud porn for you as well. Enjoy!!!!!!!!

Auto Blue "LOULOU"



top cola Super Lemon Haze



Line up from left to right... Auto Blue, scrog SLH, SLH, Auto blue

Snow white tops








Snow white








snow white

super lemon haze scrog

super lemon haze scrog..lia

snow white



Super Lemon Hazes



hahahahha... kinda looks like Charlie Sheen...with an Amnesia Bud behind him.. ...


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

fuck me doc u got an advert for GHS right there 

they have bounced back with no worries at all, a few more days and hopefully most of the yellowing will be gone for good 

now we know the nutes are run out of the soil we can continue on with the bio-bizz feeding schedual at full strength  when u add the bloombastic every other nute feed, back off the base nutes (bio-grow and bio-bloom) as to not burn them with the SYNTHETIC bloombastic hahaha hygrozyme aint organic either sweets (i dont think it is), nor is the perlite in the "organic" soil, its a mineral lol. sorry this whole organic vs synthetic thing dont really matter 2 much, the main points are that u get better tasting weed thats been grown in soil. if u want yeild then hydro all the way (coco is technicly hydro in pots)

haha rant over been smokin the psyco i'm rambling on


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

what las said but without all that ranting, lol...spreading love then coming back with a rep backhander.

i thought this was cool so wanted to share...will put more on my journal thread if you can find it, if you can't yer fucking 2by4!


Oh what big teeth you have Granmaw,

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

wow DST, that is some really tight graff. I love it. thanks for posting it. I wish the world was full of more colorful art like that everywhere!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

ONe of my all time favorite singers died one year ago this past monday. 
ronnie james dio.
I miss him so much.. 

[youtube]DJQQWbr4cXM[/youtube]


----------



## WWShadow (May 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the cheese or real cheese in the uk is not as comman as ya might think its what we call our high grade and go's for the high grade prices if ya lucky enough to get it lol most smalltime hood-rats selling benners opps i ment £10 deals lol will call everything ''cheese'' tho lol


 LOLYou just reminded me of a time in the early '80's I had just gotten to my first duty station. They were being real hardasses because they had a bunch of + urine tests come back and just got done demoting, etc. but anyway that was their code "getting some cheese", "cutting some cheese". Sooo funny


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ONe of my all time favorite singers died one year ago this past monday.
> ronnie james dio.
> I miss him so much..
> 
> [youtube]DJQQWbr4cXM[/youtube]


Hells Yeah! R.I.P. RJD! Got my devil horns in the air! Lol. Wow Amber T. Your garden is looking Killa girl! Props to you! Like the looks of the SLH tops. But I'm loving snow white. Hey where did you pick up your air pots? Did you get em around here? I want to try those next grow! Take care! SeaDooM!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Hells Yeah! R.I.P. RJD! Got my devil horns in the air! Lol. Wow Amber T. Your garden is looking Killa girl! Props to you! Like the looks of the SLH tops. But I'm loving snow white. Hey where did you pick up your air pots? Did you get em around here? I want to try those next grow! Take care! SeaDooM!


Hi seaDoom, Dio fuckin rocked..what a voice and he was also a really smart cool dude. Thank you for the compliments on my garden, i appreciate that. The girls really started looking better yesterday before i fed them the Nitrex, this morning ...ummm. welll... im not so sure anymore.. Im a little worried but will try to think good thoughts..lol
Take it easy seadoom and have fun today. 
thanks for stopping by 
Amber
I got my airpots at my hydro store downtown. Ill pm you with the info...


----------



## bushybush (May 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, my man Lumi is correct. I'm gonna miss the shit outta you guys, but I'm OUT. Ambo, you got my other info....we'll be chatting my AWESOME friend. In all honesty, you AMBER are one of the MAIN reasons I decided not to stop doing art. After so many years I had become VERY jaded with the art world, promoters etc.....I posted one pic here and from the get, Amber inspired me NOT to give up and fuck the critics and art dealers and BS that comes with it. SO IF NOTHING ELSE, RIU got me back on track in that respect. Plus I learned some great grow stuff especially from LAS, DST, Don Gin etc etc etc.........A few of the new mods are the main reason I'm out. OH, and the fact that this site is VERY involved with LEO. Put the 2 and 2 together. Peace, Love and Bongrips.

Bushybush OUT.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 19, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Unfortunately, my man Lumi is correct. I'm gonna miss the shit outta you guys, but I'm OUT. Ambo, you got my other info....we'll be chatting my AWESOME friend. In all honesty, you AMBER are one of the MAIN reasons I decided not to stop doing art. After so many years I had become VERY jaded with the art world, promoters etc.....I posted one pic here and from the get, Amber inspired me NOT to give up and fuck the critics and art dealers and BS that comes with it. SO IF NOTHING ELSE, RIU got me back on track in that respect. Plus I learned some great grow stuff especially from LAS, DST, Don Gin etc etc etc.........A few of the new mods are the main reason I'm out. OH, and the fact that this site is VERY involved with LEO. Put the 2 and 2 together. Peace, Love and Bongrips.
> 
> Bushybush OUT.


Peace Out Bushy, mucho respecto and thanks for being my friend. i will miss you. Peace, Love and big fat bonggrips to you forever!!!!


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Seems there is a common feeling running through the bones of a lot of us. I had a feeling things had changed when I logged back on after my holiday.....I felt like I was in Goldie Locks and the 3 Freaking bears story.....someone's been messing with my forum!!!!!! and I think the analogy of the nursery story is quite fitting. A dark time is amongst us, lol. parp, oops, a just shit mesell, peace Bushy ma man.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Unfortunately, my man Lumi is correct. I'm gonna miss the shit outta you guys, but I'm OUT. Ambo, you got my other info....we'll be chatting my AWESOME friend. In all honesty, you AMBER are one of the MAIN reasons I decided not to stop doing art. After so many years I had become VERY jaded with the art world, promoters etc.....I posted one pic here and from the get, Amber inspired me NOT to give up and fuck the critics and art dealers and BS that comes with it. SO IF NOTHING ELSE, RIU got me back on track in that respect. Plus I learned some great grow stuff especially from LAS, DST, Don Gin etc etc etc.........A few of the new mods are the main reason I'm out. OH, and the fact that this site is VERY involved with LEO. Put the 2 and 2 together. Peace, Love and Bongrips.
> 
> Bushybush OUT.


once again bushy bro i respect ya but thats the biggest load of shit about riu being in bed with the law. ok so how come all u yanks aint been busted yet? how comes the "law" aint passed on this information to the UK police and we havent been raided??? do the maths before u start beliving the hype. 

come on thats some propergander if i ever heard it. bring me one person that can say they been busted coz of rui then i'll start beliving, where are all these stories????


----------



## bushybush (May 19, 2011)

Honestly LAS, I'm not really worried about that at all. I live in a legal state and don't really grow all that much. Come get me if I'm that important. It's more the feeling around here. Things have changed. Getting infractions for swear words and excessive smilies etc. I have seen some WEIRD shit going on in regards to attitude and addresses being given out etc. While I do think there are some shady folks around here, it's not the law that has me worried. Just starting to feel like a caged beast around here. Walking on eggshells because the canna-police might get me! I love all of you in this thread (non homo of course!  ) but I must be hittin the dusty trails.......We'll meet up again.....In another life....

YOU FUCKIN' MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFKEES!


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Honestly LAS, I'm not really worried about that at all. I live in a legal state and don't really grow all that much. Come get me if I'm that important. It's more the feeling around here. Things have changed. Getting infractions for swear words and excessive smilies etc. I have seen some WEIRD shit going on in regards to attitude and addresses being given out etc. While I do think there are some shady folks around here, it's not the law that has me worried. Just starting to feel like a caged beast around here. Walking on eggshells because the canna-police might get me! I love all of you in this thread (non homo of course!  ) but I must be hittin the dusty trails.......We'll meet up again.....In another life....
> 
> YOU FUCKIN' MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFKEES!


well said brother, take care


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

I thought this was fitting, I don't know if it is though!


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone, good to get things off your chest Dr!!! Hows the tent today?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

Ahhhh, sucks that so many are leaving. Each to their own I guess, but I will admit there are a few moderators that think they are god lol, its pretty sad really. garden looks class doc, really like that snow white bud, gonna be a fat one for sure!







It's hard to judge from the pics, but just how tall are those two SLH's lol, they look huge!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

Agreed looks like a reet donkey diggler cracking haze doc!

Also agreed, re megacunts. Fight the power!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 20, 2011)

its a smiley party in hereeeeeeeee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Happy Friday everyone, good to get things off your chest Dr!!! Hows the tent today?


Hey DST! yeah that felt good to get that off my chest. My tent is looking so lush.thanks for asking. I have a bunch of pictures that i took this morning and will show you in a little while. Have a bitchin day. 


WOWgrow said:


> Ahhhh, sucks that so many are leaving. Each to their own I guess, but I will admit there are a few moderators that think they are god lol, its pretty sad really. garden looks class doc, really like that snow white bud, gonna be a fat one for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words wow. Yeah that snow white is coming along just for you mate. Fat,stinky and sexy just the way you like em.lol
You know, im really not sure about the size of the colas. I think i will do a little measuring this weekend and i will report back to you.lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Agreed looks like a reet donkey diggler cracking haze doc!
> 
> Also agreed, re megacunts. Fight the power!


Yeah, i should play a little public Enemy.. thats a good choice. Thanks
i hope i can grow a donkydick like Las Fingerez has...lmao....HE has the biggest one, i thinks.lol



WOWgrow said:


> its a smiley party in hereeeeeeeee


beautiful!!!!!rainbows, unicorns and sunshine all day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

With Jack Herer. I really fallen hard for jack herer. I mean bad. I was never expecting it. I really never new about him at all. But now he is all i can think about. Day and Night i just cant believe how delicious and mind alteringly wonderful he is.
He smells like a sweet fruit but the smell is so friutful and abundant, i cant exactly put the smell into words,or tell you what fruit it is.. except for sweetly fruity and an underlying flavor chocolate.
So chocolate covered strawberrys, yeah that is what he smells kinda like.
I have yet to reseach what exactly Jack's strains consist of but whoever breed this variety was an ABSOLUTE GENUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it has every trait i like. 
This is NOT a creeper buz.
This dope hits hard and fast.The taste and flavor is exceptional. It still maintains that chocolate strawberry flavor when i hit it in the bong. 
Immediate onset of a soaring high, a high energy buzz. 
then it drops you down to a relaxed state. There is a constant up and down that is so well balanced. It puts me into a really happy happy mood. I would say it got me introspective, chilled, humorous, creative, relaxed and actually made me really hungry.
This strain is wonderful for relaxing your eyes . I would highly recommend it to glucoma patients. 
HE burns so slow and evenly. I really just cant say enough good things about Jack Herer. Im growing this next round.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Hey there Amber, I think the oringinal was something like Northen Lights x Afghani x skunk...I could be wrong but it was 3 of the main ones around. Looks frosty. Enjoy, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

my favorite troll patroller ever!!!!!!!!! I made this for you! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
UNICORNS AND RAINBOW forever


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

HEY WHAT UP cats? hope u are enjoying a beautiful FRIDAY, its time to party again! yeah now over here in my next of da woods 
its been 200 days since the last 70 degree day,yeah, thats what everyone is talking about today. So my turbo tent is going to be baking hot. I preped it this morning with a its side window open. I duct taped some screening to the inside of the tent this time. When i duct taped it outside the tent it fell off. I have another huge oscillating fan going in the garage as well. So im hoping everything will be wicked good today for the ladies. 
I fed them this morning water and micro nutes with a little hydrozyme. 
These girls of mine are just like me, thirsy as hell. 
Got some nice buddage growing down and the green in My snow white girls is much much better. But Medusa, my SLH and auto blues got some good nute burn. 


snow white colas

much improved green in this snow white. 


ahaha, that delicious lemon haze sex appeal. yum



super lemon haze scrog, i wonder if i should take the screen away?


Group shot , missing Regan and Mortisha though

Auto Blue leaf damage

leaf burn on Medusa, SLH

Snow white, mortisha, has gotten a lot greener since blastin her with high Nitrogen levels

both my blueberrys smell really bad. The have a nasty pugent odor. I hope they dont taste like that when i smoke them.. PU

top of Snow WHITe



AS of Today in the tent ready to start another day

So I duct taped the screen here for bug guard and then i can unzip the outside of the tent for extra ventilation. I really hope that the screen doesnt fall off inside.

Have a wonderful weekend. 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

any peppery hints in the jack? smoked it a couple of times, here and dam and it was a really nice light hazey kinda effect. beautiful taste and high.

seen that "bleaching" effect on the auto before not sure what it is to be fair but dont worry about it unless it gets worse. i had it and it just stayed where it was.

back to normal feeding then sweets with no bloombastic till next week  full strength grow and bloom as per feeding chart


----------



## GreenIce (May 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> With Jack Herer. I really fallen hard for jack herer. I mean bad. I was never expecting it. I really never new about him at all. But now he is all i can think about. Day and Night i just cant believe how delicious and mind alteringly wonderful he is.
> He smells like a sweet fruit but the smell is so friutful and abundant, i cant exactly put the smell into words,or tell you what fruit it is.. except for sweetly fruity and an underlying flavor chocolate.
> So chocolate covered strawberrys, yeah that is what he smells kinda like.
> I have yet to reseach what exactly Jack's strains consist of but whoever breed this variety was an ABSOLUTE GENUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> any peppery hints in the jack? smoked it a couple of times, here and dam and it was a really nice light hazey kinda effect. beautiful taste and high.
> 
> seen that "bleaching" effect on the auto before not sure what it is to be fair but dont worry about it unless it gets worse. i had it and it just stayed where it was.
> 
> back to normal feeding then sweets with no bloombastic till next week  full strength grow and bloom as per feeding chart


hey Las, thanks for the advise.  i hope your girls are doing well.
yes, there were peppery hints in the Jack, really beautiful taste and high. I love the quick sudden euphoric high that I get as soon as I exhale. wow what a blast!


GreenIce said:


> Dr.Amber Trichome said:
> 
> 
> > With Jack Herer. I really fallen hard for jack herer. I mean bad. I was never expecting it. I really never new about him at all. But now he is all i can think about. Day and Night i just cant believe how delicious and mind alteringly wonderful he is.
> ...


----------



## GreenIce (May 20, 2011)

*super lemon haze scrog, i wonder if i should take the screen away?

Hate to say it but that screen is not doing anything for the plant other than providing a little support. You probably know this but the idea is to start training plant early to spread out as widely as possible while trying not to let any one branch or shoot dominate in height over any others. This keeps the plant competing with itself to race to the top. Always remove any branches below the screen so all nutes go straight to the tops and when your plant first starts to hit the screen table start weaving the shoots into your screen so it spread further and encourages new shoot to start doing there thing. Essentially when it is spread correctly you will end up having many, many kola buds in the end. 

Here's a good photo of a scrog setup

http://boards.cannabis.com/attachments/grow-log/241591d1270689365-my-scrog-brings-all-boys-yard-blue-widow-t5-e-f-2.jpg
*


----------



## GreenIce (May 20, 2011)

*HI Greenice, thanks for stopping by and letting me know about Jack. Funny, i was just on amazon reading reviews about his books and DVDs. The guy was a genius. Im very interested in getting to know him better. I love reading Biographys so im going to order that book you recommended. Its so wonderful to find another strain that i really like. let me know when you start your journal i would love to watch you grow Jack. and. I wish you the best with your grow! take it easy.






Dr. A
I will definitely post a journal and look for you to let you know when it is up! You've got some nice flavors brewing and looks like they will be ready soon. Enjoy 

*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

GreenIce said:


> *super lemon haze scrog, i wonder if i should take the screen away?
> 
> Hate to say it but that screen is not doing anything for the plant other than providing a little support. You probably know this but the idea is to start training plant early to spread out as widely as possible while trying not to let any one branch or shoot dominate in height over any others. This keeps the plant competing with itself to race to the top. Always remove any branches below the screen so all nutes go straight to the tops and when your plant first starts to hit the screen table start weaving the shoots into your screen so it spread further and encourages new shoot to start doing there thing. Essentially when it is spread correctly you will end up having many, many kola buds in the end.
> 
> ...


cool picture Greenice! that looks a lot like OtterMukey and Bagerbagers way of scroggin'!


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

hey greenice we was trying to do this




las fingerez said:


> My previous round, grow number 4  Finished December 2010 ------------ 76 days 12.12 ---------- 7 week veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but we didnt get the screens ontime. she;s got the screens (sent from the UK by myself) now so we will be proper scroggin next round. we just decided to run with it this round, more of a practice for next time


----------



## GreenIce (May 20, 2011)

Nice job Las Fingerez!!! They look delicious and the scrog thing worked well for you considering the circumstances. Looks like the real deal LSH but it is so hard to tell from a picture with all the strains out there these days. My LSH (bought direct from GHS) has a wicked crystal coating to the point where sometimes it looks like there are little drops of water on the buds that glimmer in the light. Gotta love any strain that does that. So far it is my favorite strain but I am a strain hunter that never stops so every 5-6 months I buy another 4-6 flavors and start a new project.


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

GreenIce said:


> Nice job Las Fingerez!!! They look delicious and the scrog thing worked well for you considering the circumstances. Looks like the real deal LSH but it is so hard to tell from a picture with all the strains out there these days. My LSH (bought direct from GHS) has a wicked crystal coating to the point where sometimes it looks like there are little drops of water on the buds that glimmer in the light. Gotta love any strain that does that. So far it is my favorite strain but I am a strain hunter that never stops so every 5-6 months I buy another 4-6 flavors and start a new project.


what circumstances are u talking about mate???


----------



## GreenIce (May 20, 2011)

*"got the screens (sent from the UK by myself) now so we will be proper scroggin next round"

Sorry Las.....misunderstood the above. I thought it was great to begin with and misread thinking you were expecting better the next round.....my bad. Kind of confused me because I really don't know how much better it could get without going to a permanent table or something and allowing more height.....making much more sense now and I now get that you were speaking of Dr. A which makes even more sense
*


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

yeah the doc is my pupil lol "master las fingerez" *samurai ninja voice* haha just messing the doc asked me to help her out a little on the grow and she's learned loads already, cant wait to see the scrog screens in action next time


----------



## GreenIce (May 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! TOO funny I have the same type of scenario here only I call it a "young jedi knight" and once you advance you become "Obee One Kanobee" and when you are a grand master you are a "Yoda" You are a good Yoda for sharing your skills my friend!


----------



## stondded (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> what las said but without all that ranting, lol...spreading love then coming back with a rep backhander.
> 
> i thought this was cool so wanted to share...will put more on my journal thread if you can find it, if you can't yer fucking 2by4!
> 
> ...


I love how it says cannabis too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

stondded said:


> I love how it says cannabis too


HEY STondded.. thanks for checking out my journal.. and for opening my eyes to what this wonderful piece actaully says, i had no idea it said CANNABIs!!!!! thats so cool.
take it easy! and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Rep Dr. A. Here's some bubb/cheese/kush Porn for ya 

"bounce on me lip's hahaha"

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

your welcome Cindy, anytime mate. 
And thanks for sharing that very sweet bud with me. 
cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

HIGH you guys!!!!! nice to have you back! listen to this killlller tune!!!!!!!! 


[youtube]zBfCzhYbWBk[/youtube]
View attachment 1614092
this painting i did this weekend goes out to women everwhere using the herb to help them with their pain and sickness. 


have you ever seen my lovely bong.. hahahaha. nice and clean . I love this bong! nice and simple. Heavy glass, hard to break, and easy to LOVE!



I made a collage in my garage next to my tent. I can now stare at this wall while im stoned riding my stationary bike..ahahahahahahaha and listeing to good music and watching my beautiful plants grow!


hahaha, super lemon haze.. i took these following photos just prior to the onset of a buddage explsion. I feed them some biogrow and big injection of bio bloom.. they absoluetly wet freakin MAD following this. I saw a super lemon haze cola on my Medusa grow a fuckin inch in like 8 hours!!!!!!!! it was INSANELY FUN!!!!to watch


Snow white




something yummy

something even yummier!!!!!
Ok the secret to the Chocoloupe is to drink a chocolate beer, eat some dark chocolate and some canteloupe with a big bong hit. ..
This chemical reaction sets you into a wild almost hallucinajenic state of mind. I kid you not.!!!!!!! ive unlocked the secret.. and unlocked my mind...lmao try it yu'll like it !!!!!!!



what tribe painted these?lol




this is one of my fav colas.. Super Stoner Barbie auto Blueberry. I fimmed teched the top of her and she did not separate into other braches but what she is doing now is quite amazing. She is far bigger and fatter than the auto that was not topped even being about 3 weeks younger!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


super lemon haze


The super stoner barbie cola sized up...this ones for you WOWgrow...lol


Super Lemon Haze, REgan , what a killer pheno.. man look at those sativa leaves.. i can not believe i got this pheno!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha... Happy Doc in the house!


Have a wonderful week, Amber


----------



## Dropastone (May 23, 2011)

Once again you always seem to blow my mind. Great pics of your ladies, bong and art. 

Peace.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

thanks Dropa, the respect is mutual...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

fuck yeah doc! tunes sweet like freefrom crazy time. pics are great, SLH looks deeelish. a pint of stout cantaloupe and chocolope sounds like a crazy mix but i bet it works a charm. 

from here forth i think elbows should replace bic lighters for size comparisons.


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

ahh looking at that auto blue again it could be ready in a couple of weeks but the snow whites are a bit longer i think? i think we should re-evaluate this time next week then maybe start a flush??? there looking much better in general now doc i think the nitrex has deff worked


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

HIgh, hey las here are my snow white girlies..
some funky leaf illness on this first image. its MOrtisha!??? me thinks or elvira??




Elvira down below... The healthier one.  




whatcha thinks??????????


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

not sure to be honest but i think with the look of the leaves i would carefully remove them, being esp carefull not to let them touch any other leaf and destroy/remove from room. 

some people use this as a method of growing, removing all the sticking out fan leaves but i dont (well i have tried it) its a false economy removing leaves in my eyes but i would surley remove the crispy leaves thats for sure


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> not sure to be honest but i think with the look of the leaves i would carefully remove them, being esp carefull not to let them touch any other leaf and destroy/remove from room.
> 
> some people use this as a method of growing, removing all the sticking out fan leaves but i dont (well i have tried it) its a false economy removing leaves in my eyes but i would surley remove the crispy leaves thats for sure


hhahahhhahh.. what.? could this be FUNGUS??? 
DEsTroy and ROmove the room??.. LMAO!!!!!!!!! i know it looks bad, but im not going to destroy and remove my room. I just cleaned it ff sake and i didnt you see the new beautiful collage i just put on the wall.. YOUR MAD!!!!!!!!! im not going to burn my garage down for this plant. YOu have taken this to far mate.. i refuse to follow these instructions.. can you come up with another plan. Maybe peroxide the tent.. ?? without a match... lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

hmmm please re-read that post lol

remove the LEAVES that are damaged lmfao 



> removing all the sticking out fan leaves


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

oh, ok..lol


----------



## GreenIce (May 23, 2011)

Love your music, your art and your style Dr........love the collage too! Keep up the good stuff


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

wicked update as per doc, thanks for the elbow comparison lol. Mortisha is looking sexy as ever, calyx look to be swelling. I gotta admit though, elvira is stacking on some serious weight and is gettin me all riled up. Its crazy how much difference a few days make.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

Good rule of thumb is if its 50 % crisp etc its just draining resources to try n sustain it. Elvis looks like she has a pink tinge. I didnt the slh did. Brucey bonus!!!


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

PLants often use fan leaves to leach out unwanted elements. Those look to be yelowing a bit from the outside which generally can mean a mg deficiency, but not necessarily through lack of mg. I would pull off and move on keeping a close eye on the leaves surrounding it. Perhaps a little feed of that juice you asked me about (same one as my Pokon - Groen Kracht).

Things are looking super dooper though Dr!!!!!

I am sure you'll like the Chocolope they sell over here as well, it's a big seller in the Grey Area.

Have a nice day,

DST


----------



## mive (May 24, 2011)

I like whats going on here. May I join the party? 

Very delicious thread.


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

mive said:


> I like whats going on here. May I join the party?
> 
> Very delicious thread.


so long as the vibes are good u will be welcomed most places u visit on here 

welcome mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Good Day Amb. Hope you'r good me friend lol. Love they Pic's you put out, good grower's can allway's do other majic with there finger's! Just check las


----------



## dababydroman (May 24, 2011)

is someone pretending to be a ?


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 24, 2011)

What up DAT? Looking mighty fine in your garden! Nice pics and art as usual! Love the elbow shot. I'm envious your plants are looking great! When is harvest time for you? Im about 2 1/2 weeks away! Take care and happy growing. Have a great Memorial Day weekend! Hopefully the sun comes back our way!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck yeah doc! tunes sweet like freefrom crazy time. pics are great, SLH looks deeelish. a pint of stout cantaloupe and chocolope sounds like a crazy mix but i bet it works a charm.
> from here forth i think elbows should replace bic lighters for size comparisons.


Hi dawgy donnie, fuck yeah! i love the flowering stage. I love me big flowers!.. the mix is potent and wonderfully intoxicating! 
hahha..


GreenIce said:


> Love your music, your art and your style Dr........love the collage too! Keep up the good stuff


Hey GreenIce, nice to have you around these parts. Thanks for the compliments. I will try to continue to keep things rolling here on a postive note till the end. Peace


WOWgrow said:


> wicked update as per doc, thanks for the elbow comparison lol. Mortisha is looking sexy as ever, calyx look to be swelling. I gotta admit though, elvira is stacking on some serious weight and is gettin me all riled up. Its crazy how much difference a few days make.


Thanks wowzie. Mortisha is a fuckin beast dude. Yeah, her calyx are swelling big time these dayz. Elvira is driving me nuts too. i get those two sexy women confused on a daily basis. One is a bit scrawnier than the other. Her braches are thinner and her buds are smaller. The weight of her buds is a bit concerning. I just banded her up yesterday to keep all her shit together.lol..later man


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Good rule of thumb is if its 50 % crisp etc its just draining resources to try n sustain it. Elvis looks like she has a pink tinge. I didnt the slh did. Brucey bonus!!!


ha, elvis.. ha, yeah what a sexy beast with a pink tinge.hahah, a pink tongue too. what the fuck are you saying donnie dawg? whos Brucey.. im all confused. but it sounds good anyway.Thanks


mive said:


> I like whats going on here. May I join the party?
> Very delicious thread.


Yes, your welcome to join the party if you like to have fun and be fun. Positive vibes are always welcomed here. yum yum 


ChroniCDooM said:


> What up DAT? Looking mighty fine in your garden! Nice pics and art as usual! Love the elbow shot. I'm envious your plants are looking great! When is harvest time for you? Im about 2 1/2 weeks away! Take care and happy growing. Have a great Memorial Day weekend! Hopefully the sun comes back our way!


hey seaDoom, whats going on? man i dont know when harvest is.. just that its getting closer all the time. I have so much to do before then and still trying hard to keep the girls healthy. Growing different stains is a tricky thing. It take a lot of thinking and prep .Everyday im presented with new and different challenges. Thanks for stopping by and giving me some love. I appreciate it. YOu have a wonderful Memorial Day as well. ive given up on the sun doomster... just rolling with punches and keeping good and stoned. Later man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

hey oh, DST, i forgot to reply to your post about the leaves. Thanks for your input.. here are the 2 girls that i am most concerned about at this point.. check it out.

Snow White, her greenery is getting sucked out of her once again. 
I am feeding them all today and im not sure what to feed these two girls.
Im thinking a fix of Nitrex to boost the Nitrogen level for greener leaves.. and add some BioBloom for the buddage.

Same for this super Lemon haze below. These 2 girls are located next to eachother in the tent and Im wondering if this could be light bleaching?????


super Lemon Haze, Queenie, was my greenest now shes not.




tent last night.. 


I really like this sculpture i saw this past weekend. 

Did i ever show you my bitchin VOCLANO! love this machine. This is the bag i did this morning with Super Silver Haze.. the SSHITZZZZ MAN.. yah
oh, the middle light aint supposed to be on..not warm enough.. oh well.. still worked nice.
Amber


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

I dont think you have anything to be worried about on those plants doc, it's only the odd leaf. Plenty of other healthy photosynthesis opportunities on them  

looking at queenie that leaf looks like a zinc deficiency but like I said, don't think it's anything to worry about. have a good one!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

when your a stranger.. 

I just found this quote by Jimbo.. really like it!

"The most important kind of freedom is to be what you really&#65279; are. You trade in your reality for a role. You trade in your sense for an act. You give up your ability to feel, and in exchange, put on a mask. There can't be any large-scale revolution until there's a personal revolution, on an individual level. It's got to happen inside first."
 Jim Morrison


[youtube]GJY8jJkDoMY[/youtube]


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 24, 2011)

What Amber T? Cool bong and volcano. I've hit a volcano a few times before. I have an iolite vaporizer and of course a bong and my trusty pipe. I use the pipe the most but do use the vape alot when I harvest. O have been thinking of trying to make one of these DIY things:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/386884-tutorial-how-make-your-own.html

Seems kinda easy to do. Cya.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What Amber T? Cool bong and volcano. I've hit a volcano a few times before. I have an iolite vaporizer and of course a bong and my trusty pipe. I use the pipe the most but do use the vape alot when I harvest. O have been thinking of trying to make one of these DIY things:
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/386884-tutorial-how-make-your-own.html
> 
> Seems kinda easy to do. Cya.


Hey chronic, that is a pretty getto Vap. thanks for the link. I think a lot of people will be interesed in that. I like it alot! It does look like it works and its a hell of a lot cheaper than the one i have. Im super spoiled with my Volcano. Im really lucky i have it. You should give this one a go and let us know how it pans out. 
. Vaporizing is so much better for your health than any other inhaling method. I can tell a big difference with the condition of my throat after a week of bong hits as opposed to vaporizing. But you really cant get a feel for the true flavor of the herb with vaporizing. I find it best to mix it all up. Bongs, bones, Vapes.. those are my main methods of medicating. 
peace 
Anber


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey chronic, that is a pretty getto Vap. thanks for the link. I think a lot of people will be interesed in that. I like it alot! It does look like it works and its a hell of a lot cheaper than the one i have. Im super spoiled with my Volcano. Im really lucky i have it. You should give this one a go and let us know how it pans out.
> . Vaporizing is so much better for your health than any other inhaling method. I can tell a big difference with the condition of my throat after a week of bong hits as opposed to vaporizing. But you really cant get a feel for the true flavor of the herb with vaporizing. I find it best to mix it all up. Bongs, bones, Vapes.. those are my main methods of medicating.
> peace
> Anber


Hells Yeah I do want to try this ghetto vape in the near future. I did find a good heat gun online for $43 that looks like it'll work! Stoners are some innovative macgvering mofo's.


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey oh, DST, i forgot to reply to your post about the leaves. Thanks for your input.. here are the 2 girls that i am most concerned about at this point.. check it out.
> View attachment 1616092View attachment 1616089
> Snow White, her greenery is getting sucked out of her once again.
> I am feeding them all today and im not sure what to feed these two girls.
> ...


It's normally natural for a plant to start loosing some fan leaves further down the line (1/2 way through). This is most commonly going to come from the bottom of the plant though. Your feed plan sounds a start. If there is no difference I would say a possible micro nute problem. Molybdenum commonly causes yellowing of older leaves as well. So I would still give them a run through with that. (EDIT: I mean with that micro nute feed you mentioned to me before, it should have the necessaries)

Hope you got the message I sent you! 

Take it easy girl.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

Hi DST, thank for the info. I have been giving the girls the micronute pretty regualarly. The last time was last week. do you find you have to give tit to some of your girls more often? The instructions on the bottle say to give it every 2 weeks. I have been giving them some once a week. 
thanks 
Amber


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Okay, I never actually give my girls any of that on a regular basis unless I think they need it. Some preperation of the substrate and my BN supermix has micro's in it so I tend to keep my feeding to one thing only. I would do what you said and go with the N then. I would also hold back on the micro nutes as well. If it say's every 2 weeks, I would stretch that and go for 3 weeks. I think all sellers of nutrients will have you banging out the max amounts. I used 50% of the recommended nutes for most of this grow, and have just increased this to 75%.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 25, 2011)

Looking good despite the yellowing of the fan's. Not a problem that would worry a easy-ozie guy like me, but a perfectionist as yourself, i totally understand your concern Amber. Still can get over the N burn on me DOG, but with it being almost done it should b o.k. What week's are you at with them? I gave mine a good flush through as i was about to start flushing anyway, and as the day's go by it look's like its got it under control till i chop. I would lovto bring her down this week but it just keeps swelling so im leaving well alone 

Hope you'r having a sweeeeeet Day Doc.

cindr's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

buds are really swelling now doc, should be a great harvest. like las says i dont think anyone would be too worried bout those gals  like the doors track too. one of my faves of theirs and im not a big doors fan.


----------



## dababydroman (May 25, 2011)

mr. don, whats that first letter in your avatar? and what does it mean?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

ive been trying to work that out myself!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

hahahahaha , i just posted that message to you donstar in you journal about your name and then i come on here and read  dababys message to you.. lmao.
hers is even better...mr.don, or professor don or monseuir don. or donald duck...lmao

I thought that letter wa a W, if it is what does it mean donster? AND who drew it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Looking good despite the yellowing of the fan's. Not a problem that would worry a easy-ozie guy like me, but a perfectionist as yourself, i totally understand your concern Amber. Still can get over the N burn on me DOG, but with it being almost done it should b o.k. What week's are you at with them? I gave mine a good flush through as i was about to start flushing anyway, and as the day's go by it look's like its got it under control till i chop. I would lovto bring her down this week but it just keeps swelling so im leaving well alone
> 
> Hope you'r having a sweeeeeet Day Doc.
> 
> cindr's


Thanks very much cindy for the wonderful message here. Your cool dude, i totally respect your approach to gardeneing and i do see myself as a bit uptight with my girls. That is something im really working on getting over. I think having your laid back approach is where its at dude. Things are going well for me and i over react to slight changes way too dramatically. 
I Am at the 6th week in flowering with them.
sounds like a lovely time for you in your garden . I need to get my trichome eyes on right about now.. how about you.? got any trichome porn ?
nice chatting with you cindy
later on
ambs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> buds are really swelling now doc, should be a great harvest. like las says i dont think anyone would be too worried bout those gals  like the doors track too. one of my faves of theirs and im not a big doors fan.


Thanks don, i cant believe im going to have all theses amazing herb! its sometimes too overwhelming to concieve. im really lucky and very grateful for making it this far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

It's a trip eh! Good for you Riu is a total sausage fest for the most part, you've been like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

fuck yehhhh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

ahahahah...nice one wow...WHIch One are yOU? lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

pastey an ginger at the front haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

ahahah, your the hottest! damn wowzie ive always had a soft spot for a little ginger to spice things up..lmao
i was just sitting here a while staring a couple computer screensavers that have fireworks blasting all over them and kept thinking about that fuckin sick picture you just posted with the riu tag in it.. thats a classic man, I will be smiling all day thinking about it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

to Wowwee
are u a fan of Keith Haring?
ahahahah, he was a new york graffitti turn pop artist.
your tagging style reminds me of his style.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

hahaha, check your email doc. 

ive not heard of keither haring, but checked out that link. an alien looking thing holding its bright red nob, whats not to love? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

I am studying the differences in the 2 autoblueberry girls that i am presently growing to see if there will be any significant differences between the 2. I have used a couple major differences with them . 
I used an airpot for LouLou and a Smart Pot for Stoner Barbie
LouLou is left in this picture and Stoner Barbie is right.



the other difference.. I did not top of fimm any of LouLou. 
I did fim technique Stoner Barbie. 
LouLou is about one month older than Stoner Barbie. 
They are 6 weeks into flower and i have used the same nutes on both. I plan on taking these girls as far out as i can to get some big fat donky dick action. lol



top colas to the left Stoner Barbie, right LouLou


Stoner Barbie left here and LouLou to the right.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 25, 2011)

Haha BFDDA! Lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

hahahahayummmy


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahayummmy


#

thats some kind of deep fried penis aint it??? hahahaahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> #
> 
> thats some kind of deep fried penis aint it??? hahahaahah


ITS FUKcIN DONKEY DDDDDDDIIIIIIICCCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahhah a.. .. you know our favorite... !!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

lol that looks real nice does that amber! what is it????

edit: oh hell yehhhh, not the kind of donkey dicks we normally see round here but sweet non the less hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

damn it looks like a turd salad  

beef olive anyone??? 

your auto's look really big, its been something ive been noticing lately auto yield are going up n up with the plant size its almost like a normal size plant at 3/4 the flowering speed, they used to be just little dumpy things. both are lookin good tho doc


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

I'll come back once I have digested my lunch. Smoked donkey willie...nae ta, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

Hey doc I wondered why o ain't been getting updates from your thread. Thought you had taken a leaf out of my book and slackened off a bit. Then I find out I have been unsubbed....... Not happy!!!! I'm back now tho so you shall be seeing more of me in future...... Which I apologise for in advance lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

oh , thats ok silly willy! im so happy to have you back with me again!!!! i have some really nice photos to share with you today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

its that wonderful time again. time for celebrating the beauty of budding marijuana flowers soooooo lets do some 
BUD PORN girls and boys.. lololol..
bigger fatter juicier EVERYDAY!

Super Lemon haze



super Lemon Haze scrog.. Frosty bitch Lia, man there is something about scrogging that makes a girl so shiney.. like diamonds in the sky. I going to be giving this girl so much love.. im taking her to the outer most limits of the universe,so she can take me there to after i strip her down and smoke her up!




mmmmmmm.. im loving this !!!!!!!!!!



Im pushing my auto blues to the max. I did not grow these autos as most. I have followed the classic 18/6.. 12/12 . and i would like to take these girls out to the extreme flowering time.. maybe with my super lemon hazes like 10-12 weeks...ahahahah.. i want big fuckin colas on these bitches!!!!!!!!! they are rank smelling... pass me a lemon please... she is at the end of 6 weeks right now...


Auto Blue ...







Snow white.. measured from the soil up.... 

Super Lemon haze


Super lemon haze


Snow white... not very aromatic or crystally like i thought but big and fat and worthy.


crystally super lemon haze




I really adore this girl. Super Lemon Hazey, Regan.


super lemon haze


the other snow white.. measure from soil up.. had to tie her around her body with a wire to keep her buds up straight. she is getting really heavy

Peace and bong hits for everyone.. later thanks for sharing my plants with me. i hope you have a magical day.


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

holy quackamoli batman


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

[youtube]n3gtHKlBCOc[/youtube]


----------



## HotPhyre (May 26, 2011)

All of those pics look amazing Doc.....A± job there ....keep up the great work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

oh yeah i remember that movie, Requim for a dream. Wow, that movie was really really intense and the acting was outstanding. really sick and twisted, especially the infected injection hole that Jared had.. nasty. One of Metallicas best songs.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 26, 2011)

you, las and golden ganja 13 are like the trifecta of super lemon haze lovers lol, ive completely lost track of how many you've got in there?? the auto blue look like they have a blue/ grey tinge to them! reallllllllly nice doc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> All of those pics look amazing Doc.....A± job there ....keep up the great work


hey HotP.. been missing you man, I hope your doing well . Thanks for the impressive report card. thanks for stopping by


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you, las and golden ganja 13 are like the trifecta of super lemon haze lovers lol, ive completely lost track of how many you've got in there?? the auto blue look like they have a blue/ grey tinge to them! reallllllllly nice doc


Thank you wowowe, I have 4 super lemon haze monsters in the turbo lover right now.. I have Queenie, Regan, Medusa(not topped, runt, almost didnt live) and Lia(scrog)
I love that lemony flavor and smell. the auto blues smell rank. Snow white is cool, nothing really powerful. 
Yeah the autoblue is a really pretty plant. she has a kinda circular beauty with her buddage,, like a ring of buds.. really pretty. Very fat and dense buds. SNow white buds are more donkey dick and super lemon haze is just right..hahahahah


----------



## acethaboy (May 26, 2011)

hello doc...Im kinda new to this well been here for a min but just starting my first grow so really getting involved cuz this shit helps...I read your whooole thread and this is like reading a good ass book...im gonna add you as a friend on here and be asking you some questioins later on down the line since u look as if you got shit down packed. Do you ansewer inboxes? And do you live where you have your tent and light and fans running? if so how much on your bill more cause im tired of these bullshit ass 150w-250w i at least wanna get a 400w for my flower 3x3x6.5' tent and keep the 250 in my veg room. thanks.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh , thats ok silly willy! im so happy to have you back with me again!!!! i have some really nice photos to share with you today.


Beautiful as always. Hopefully I should be doin some super lemon haze in the near future.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

I just ate a Lemon cup cake if that counts for owt! think I'll have another......nom nom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2011)

acethaboy said:


> hello doc...Im kinda new to this well been here for a min but just starting my first grow so really getting involved cuz this shit helps...I read your whooole thread and this is like reading a good ass book...im gonna add you as a friend on here and be asking you some questioins later on down the line since u look as if you got shit down packed. Do you ansewer inboxes? And do you live where you have your tent and light and fans running? if so how much on your bill more cause im tired of these bullshit ass 150w-250w i at least wanna get a 400w for my flower 3x3x6.5' tent and keep the 250 in my veg room. thanks.


Hi ace, welcome to RIU. congrats on starting your own garden. I hope you enjoy the challenging hobby. thanks for reading my journal. How long did it take you. This journal has been a wild ride. I am looking forward to reading the entire journal myself once it is complete. Im going to get fucked up out of my mind and read everything and try to digest all of the crazy creative wierdness that has evolved here. Its been a lot of work so im glad you have enjoyed it. Thankyou for taking your time to read it and post to me. Im very flattered . I will try to help you as much as i can. Im still very new to growing and my success is really due to the fact that i have Las Fingerez teaching me everything. You should subscribe to his journal if you want to learn from a master gardener. Hes very nice and im sure will help you out if you have any questions.
My tent is set up in my garage. I run my fans 24/7 . my lights are now 12/12.My electricity bill is worthy of tears. Its bumped up about 80 bucks more a month, i think, since growing maybe more. its hard to tell in the winter months. well, i hope that helps a little. Good luck and let me know how things are progressing for you.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Beautiful as always. Hopefully I should be doin some super lemon haze in the near future.


cool willy, i love watching super lemon haze grow and burn.lol


DST said:


> I just ate a Lemon cup cake if that counts for owt! think I'll have another......nom nom.


yummy.. cant wait to make some of my own...


----------



## acethaboy (May 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi ace, welcome to RIU. congrats on starting your own garden. I hope you enjoy the challenging hobby. thanks for reading my journal. How long did it take you. This journal has been a wild ride. I am looking forward to reading the entire journal myself once it is complete. Im going to get fucked up out of my mind and read everything and try to digest all of the crazy creative wierdness that has evolved here. Its been a lot of work so im glad you have enjoyed it. Thankyou for taking your time to read it and post to me. Im very flattered . I will try to help you as much as i can. Im still very new to growing and my success is really due to the fact that i have Las Fingerez teaching me everything. You should subscribe to his journal if you want to learn from a master gardener. Hes very nice and im sure will help you out if you have any questions.
> My tent is set up in my garage. I run my fans 24/7 . my lights are now 12/12.My electricity bill is worthy of tears. Its bumped up about 80 bucks more a month, i think, since growing maybe more. its hard to tell in the winter months. well, i hope that helps a little. Good luck and let me know how things are progressing for you.
> 
> ...


it took like a whole day and a half excluding sleep lol...how do u sub to someone cause i will go check out las cause i def got lotts of questions.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

Hey ACey, hahaha, heeee, my new buddddy! I m soososo fuckin blown away that you really read my entire journal all the way through! I had a feeling that it might take some time to do so. 
Ok heres the scoop if you havent already figured it out.. when you go to post a reply hit "ADVANCED" that will get you into an entry zone that offers you more choices. You get to apply smileys and have more fun in this special area. You can upload pictures and videos as well. when you are ready to hit submit... pause.. scroll down a little and look for the "subscribe to" check box... hit subscribe and then to to the drop down box where it asks you how you would like to be notified. I always check CONTROL PANEL ONLY. Make sure that you do this. Then when the check mark is complete for that .. SUBMIT. when you go to your personal rollit up page you will have a list of your subscriptions!!!!!!!!! you will notice that who ever posts last or the most recent post in your subscrptions gets bumped to the top of the list which is pretty cool cause sometimes you can see that and are able to chat with your friends for a little while. 
Well i hope that helps. It took my a least a month to figure that one out...hahahahahah. 
and most people who have journals place there tag at the bottom of there signature. It goes around with them when they post , the link at the bottom of their posts. so go get FINGEREZ link, you know hes around here somewhere.. and ill see you over in his world too.
Peace
Amber


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

Described with such joy and enthusiasm Amber!!! Top Darts girl!!! Friday is here and I almost forgot I was going to eat a sneaky hash brownie, I am going out to dinner with my wife and a few other non stoner people, so although my 420 joint of Psycho killer "laced with hash" smooth e style has sparkled my mincers I am ready to get those tingles up your back and butterflies in your stomach, hehehehe, dst slouches off to the fridge to consume brownie, all hunched back and slathering like a demeanted hound, he is nearly there, the fridge opens and the feast begins, nom nom, nibble nibble So yeh, I think I will be having a nice night. Burp. Oops, pardon me.

Hope you have a good weekend Amber. Have fun with your man and your ladies! Peace from DST.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

Hey DST, that hash brownie sounds D-lish! and with that killer joint too. Nice Friday 420 styling dude. I cant wait to party it up this Memorial Day WEEkend. 
have a wonderful tiime with your friends, it sounds lllllooooovvveelellly. I will thouroughly enjoy my extra day off. 
Peace from DAT


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

speaking of lemon here we are doc the las's lemon that dont exist i only went and got pics once u started winding las up bout it not excisting lolol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

hey sambo thats a really pretty lemon you have. So full bodied and healthy! awesome gardening . ahhaha, did i get las all worked up with his lemons again?hhahah. thats funny. las has the sexiest lemons. but yours llook like they might be just as sexy sambo. cant wait to see them grow. lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey sambo thats a really pretty lemon you have. So full bodied and healthy! awesome gardening . ahhaha, did i get las all worked up with his lemons again?hhahah. thats funny. las has the sexiest lemons. but yours llook like they might be just as sexy sambo. cant wait to see them grow. lol


that is las's lemon ya nutter lololol


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that is las's lemon ya nutter lololol


yeah give me it back


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah give me it back


just waiting to root m8 as u no, although i have been leaving them outside at night and im defo the jealous type lmfao


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> just waiting to root m8 as u no, although i have been leaving them outside at night and im defo the jealous type lmfao


na i want that plant - pre vegged for me hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

u guys is crazy.
i have reread this last page like 10 times and i have given up even trying to remotely understand what is going on here. 
the question remains..
does sambo have a Super Lemon haze plant in his garden?lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

yeah and its my pheno


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

is it the Beast pheno? the award winning Fingerez scrog beast pheno?


----------



## las fingerez (May 27, 2011)

ay thats the one


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ay thats the one


easy with the ''ay's'' we are southerners las!!! lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

lol that was a good read that last page!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

IF YOU ARE UNDER THE AGE OF 18 YOU MUST NOT VIEW THESE ELICIT IMAGES!!

ahhhh.... finally... MY FIRST TRICHOME BUD PORN 
of the my sexy bitches. right here right now..yeah! It takes a lot of time and patience to get trichome pictures.... but its worth it. I got one of Auto Blue and the rest of sizzzelling snow white. Yeah this is that pretty little bitch with out her dress on. lmaokeep your pants on. lol

this little scope is kinda cool , Las do you still have the one i sent u or is it buried down at the bottom of you superlemon haze?.. maybe got thrown in the cookie batter by mistake? what was that crunchy bit in that Sheppards pie the other week? lol
this scope aint too easy at taking trich pics.. i use my stoner barbie scope for my trich pictures..











Auto Blue in this last image


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

hmmmm trichy goodness


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

BUD PORN for your viewing pleasure.
Please excuse the cloudy images..its just that i get so excited and worked up with all these big things sticking out all around me.. i get a little nervous and shaky.. im still just soooo new at all this....lol..


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

Some crackin shots there doc, id say you did a sterlin job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

thanks wowgrowsbigbuds!!!!!! i could use a tripod now.. that would really help.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

a tripod!!! now ya just showing off doc lolol

just messing m8, wrcecked as usual lol lovely update.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

hehehehe, thanks samboness.. this song is for you ...

[youtube]vabnZ9-ex7o[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

i actually turned the tele off and listened to that doc, you no im not huge into my music but i liked that song off course the vodka and canna-ghee cake helped but i did enjoy lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

god I havent heard nirvana in timeeeee. you and your HUSBAND better get your smokin hats on because you are gonna have a shitttttttteeeee load of weed to smoke lol. you gonna get some jack herer clones for next round doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

ahhahaha, your in prime condition sambo.. i will have to disagree with .."note to self" in reguards to your cocktails of choice this eveneing. i do believe that the vodka and cake is making sambo one fuckin funnyass nigga and im likin it a lot.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

and to wowgrowsbigballs.... what the hell are yu smoking tonite.. yo niggais funny as fuc too. i smoke that nigga underthe table any day. its all for me all for me all for me.. he gets the shake.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

jack herer is my bitch


----------



## WOWgrow (May 27, 2011)

forgot to tell you doc, started doing a little sketch the other day. might take me a couple weeks to get round to doing some more lol but its a start. dove in at the deep end and tried a portrait

lol im a proper lightweight when it comes to smoking an all, think its cause we don't really smoke blunts/ pure much over here


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks wowgrowsbigbuds!!!!!! i could use a tripod now.. that would really help.


That's what they call me round my area...... Only jokin..... They call me one inch willy


----------



## las fingerez (May 28, 2011)

"hi my names willy i'm ur host for this evening and i've got an inch of love stick ready and waiting for u baby" hahaah


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 29, 2011)

Haha you know the one


----------



## WOWgrow (May 29, 2011)

your avy is genius OEW444! fits the username perfectly lol.

got a journal up doc! 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/435544-wowgrows-multi-strain-journal.html#post5786812


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

nice pr0n Doc!!! macro shots are awesome, what do you use to take them? one of those 420scope things? wish i had some monster sativas like that, your going to be very fuckin high haha. good work dr


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice pr0n Doc!!! macro shots are awesome, what do you use to take them? one of those 420scope things? wish i had some monster sativas like that, your going to be very fuckin high haha. good work dr


HI Donstar! Thank you for your very nice compliments on my photos. I have a small hot pink Canon Powershot camera. Its super small. It fits into my front pocket of my pants so i when i go hiking i just grab it real quick if i need to. Its easy to use and pretty durable. 

Im especially excited about my Super Lemon Hazes girls this round. They are looking so super frosty and getting huge. they are so much healthier and beautifuller(lol) than my last wicked bitch. lol. I sometimes wonder if they are really my plants. They look too good to be my plants. At this point in my last grow, with Lemmy, (i dont know if we knew eachother back then, she was also a SLH) she was bug infested and living in swamp like conditions with major nute burn and all sorts of sick issues.. haha, i can laugh about it now, but it was such a stressful time for me. I chopped her too early( las will forever remind me) and got what i got.. which actually was still a really really good smoke. haha, ...As you know our mj plants can take a beating and still deliver the love. 
Anyway, i hope your good. Ill catch up with you soon buddy! 
Take CAre
Ambs


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hot pink Canon Powershot camera. Its super small. It fits into my front pocket of my pants so i when i go hiking i just grab it real quick if i need to. Its easy to use and pretty durable.


I nearly pee'ed myself when I read that Ambs, hehe. Are you in Marketing or something?

Hope your good girl.

Take it easy, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

DST said:


> I nearly pee'ed myself when I read that Ambs, hehe. Are you in Marketing or something?
> 
> Hope your good girl.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


ahahha, what did i say that was so funny? hahah .im kinda glad i almost made you wet your pants...thats so awesome...
I wish i was in marketing or some job that was creative..hahah, i have a really geek tech job and im surrounded , seriously, by 7 computer screens in a like 10 by 10 room. its pure torture like being in prison.lol . thats why sometimes you might notice i seem a bit strange..hahah, like mafkee and stuff. 
but otherwise im good. 
guess what DST, i went to the dentist this morning and i had Laughing GAS!!!!!!! i love love love that stuff. its sooooo awesome. I hate the dentist but love the nitrous oxide that i get.. you ever have it.???. i would highly recommend it. I wish a had a tank of it and a nasal canual on during the day to help the day go by in a oozzzy wooozyy way.
ahhh, i hope your good.. i will be showing off some pretty INTENSE pictures in a little while.. take care


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

its very poplar in the uk doc they sell it in ballons at festivals etc,


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I imagined a corny outdoor scene and you running up to the camera and coming out with the line below, grabbing the camera from your pants while you say it (but in a real salesy, my life is so great, you want to be me type of way)

...My wife use to say pants hehe, her being from South Africa, but pants are undergarments in the UK. In SA some folks say, "Jean Pant", for Jeans. Now that makes me giggle.

*hot pink Canon Powershot camera. Its super small. It fits into my front pocket of my pants so i when i go hiking i just grab it real quick if i need to. Its easy to use and pretty durable.*


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I had some from a guy at one of the music doodaa's over here, smae job, selling it in a ballon.



sambo020482 said:


> its very poplar in the uk doc they sell it in ballons at festivals etc,


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

wassup doc, you been having your way with jack recently? I hope the husband doesn't mind another man on the scene  hope you're good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

heheh, oh yeah, i remember the balloons .. i never really assosiated the dentist and the balloons together. At the dentist i wear a nose piece and just breath it in through that for like an hour straight. When i used to do the balloons, it was always really intense trying to breath the balloon in as fast and furious as possible.hahahah... Ill never forget doing one in my friends Z28. We would drive to NYC from Jersey and get a bunch of beer and balloons. One time i made sure that i finished the balloon right as we entered the Holland tunnel to see what that would be high going through the tunnel.(HOlland tunnel connects jersey to nyc) It was sooooo intense, i thought i was going to pass out. hahah.. and how about the whip cream cans in the super market... have you ever just gone to the super market and start sucking all the gas outta them..( if not you should!!) hahaha... and try not to get busted..hahah... 

Wowgrowsbigbuds....haha, your funny...yes, i have been having my way with jacky baby.. i have just one big bong hit of him left for me. Im holding out on that one. Outtta all my dispensary delights, he was definately my fav. I will grow him for sure in the future.. cant wait.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

smoked some doobshit the bong
high, i am entering the 7th week of flowering. 
I do believe my Snow Whites and Auto Blues are nearing the end of their life cycle. Im excited but also nervous about seeing them go. I am really looking forward to smoking them up though, Ive never tried Auto Blue before. And my snow white should be really tasty, even tastier than my last round.
Thanks to Las Fingerez teaching me so much, im now able to organize how to manage my plants feeding needs, i think...hahahha
Im trying to look at what the particular girl needs are and mix her food accordingly.
so this is what i did the other day. 



I made this small painting on paper the other day. I really dont know if i like it or not but thought i would post it anyway concidering today is the 20th year aniversary death of someone very close to me who died of Lymphoma. 




Auto Blue called LOULOu


Lou LOus head


Lou Lous body, full body..

Auto Blue .. Stoner Barbie.. her cola is really outta site.. massive wierd wild ball of bursting buddage.. i think from FIM teching her..eheheheheh


Stoner Barbies head


LouLou.. shes really pretty.

I saw this really amazing Q-tip in the woods yesterday..ha

This was nice too! 
More bud prON of snow whites tomorrow.. laters ons
Ambers


----------



## WOWgrow (May 31, 2011)

They are some really fucking nice plants doc!! You've outdone yourself this time. Wicked shots of the woods as well!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

nice bud shots doc but i like the wood shots more lol im a fat lazy englishman but i do like the outdoors and a nice walk lived in citys most me life tho.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

thanks wowseph! After looking carefully at my bud porn wall collage i found my favorite picture to be the one with the RED background. 
I went to the local Thrift Store and was able to find a red bed sheet for cheap. sooooo I just hung it up on the wall for background. I really like the bold contrast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

i was just saying in my head damn that looks near finished this grow has gone really fast then i twigged on its an auto! looks lush doc. like the random tree shot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice bud shots doc but i like the wood shots more lol im a fat lazy englishman but i do like the outdoors and a nice walk lived in citys most me life tho.


Im absoulely shocked and appalled by that remark Sambo!!!!!! 
how could you like the woods shots better than the bud porn.. what kind of a fat lazy englishman stoner are you? 
(only joking) 
im hoping that i can get a photo of a bear this summer for you. Last summer was like the "goat" summer.. i met like a dozen goats in the mountains. One of the goats i met even killed someone a month after i met him!!!!!!!!! its wild out there. Right now im just doing low elevation hikes.. once the snow melts i can get higher.. ahahha and higher.. for some more intense shots for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was just saying in my head damn that looks near finished this grow has gone really fast then i twigged on its an auto! looks lush doc. like the random tree shot.


yeah, i think they might be done soon.. gonna check those trichs tonite.. i really dont like amber ones..hahah
How the hell do you grow an auto anyway??hahahahahha


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I agree, seems to work well, but then you do have very good models to pose!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

just went back a page and it is going really fast. hahah or time has slooooowed dooooown....


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Must be Master Las's good vibes, and, Dr Ambs is just prescribing the correct medicine!! time for my last medication (I still find that funny)

Night night sleep tight.

DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice bud shots doc but i like the wood shots more.


something ur not telling us bro  haha

looks good doc  the one without white hairs is pretty much done just flush it and the others are not so far away now


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> something ur not telling us bro  haha
> 
> looks good doc  the one without white hairs is pretty much done just flush it and the others are not so far away now


u got a sick mind mr fingerz but i like it lolol lemons ready in the next few days bro.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> something ur not telling us bro  haha
> 
> looks good doc  the one without white hairs is pretty much done just flush it and the others are not so far away now


hehehehe, good catch las fingerez,about the wood .. heheheheh.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

Yo Yo what up what up...
gots sum 7th week flowering Snow Whites here.. 
How much longer for these 2 women do u thinks? hee heeh. they say shes an 8 weeker.. 















aha, well, i really fucked up with my ph calibration the other day and im hoping that my plants dont pay the price for my stupidity. I thought that the high number was on the left and the low was on the right ( a natural assumption) and recalibrated this meter incorrectly. I caught this fuck up yesterday and readjusted the meter. I hope one high ph feed wont be too detrimental to the girls.. 

Thanks for your input and visiting. Happy gardening to you all!!!!!


----------



## GreenIce (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Doc......I wouldn't sweat it I would flush it and give it extra water until it runs through the drain holes about 2 gallons per plant and be sure to drain extra water.....that will fix it. Also just a idea.....I bought a plastic garbage can and fill it with water (32 gallons) and do 1 big ph test that lasts me for a week or so. The ph will hold for weeks once you adjust to 6.0 or whatever you aim for. It makes my watering go so much faster....another thing I do is use the water straight outta my dehumidifier, it always will come out to 6.0 - 5.9 naturally and needs no calibration test.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

GreenIce said:


> Hey Doc......I wouldn't sweat it I would flush it and give it extra water until it runs through the drain holes about 2 gallons per plant and be sure to drain extra water.....that will fix it. Also just a idea.....I bought a plastic garbage can and fill it with water (32 gallons) and do 1 big ph test that lasts me for a week or so. The ph will hold for weeks once you adjust to 6.0 or whatever you aim for. It makes my watering go so much faster....another thing I do is use the water straight outta my dehumidifier, it always will come out to 6.0 - 5.9 naturally and needs no calibration test.


Hi Greenie, thanks for stopping by and taking time to give my some really great ideas! 
I do recycle my dehumidifier water , like you.. i love doing that. It makes things so much easier for because i dont have a water source in my garage where my tent is. The garbage can idea sounds like a really good idea as well., never though of that. cool. 
I hope your garden is doing well. 
Peace
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

thats no worries for the ph feeding one time wrong. a few times on my current grow i forgot to add ph down but was roughly in the right range coz of the nutes  there coming to the end now so no worries what u do to them now lol. treat them mean and all that lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats no worries for the ph feeding one time wrong. a few times on my current grow i forgot to add ph down but was roughly in the right range coz of the nutes  there coming to the end now so no worries what u do to them now lol. treat them mean and all that lol


hahah, thats the vibe i was getting from them fingerez.. you must get it to i guess. Its like they they dont give a shit anymore about so much that they cared about before. They know that the end is near and want to go out like a flame. Its better to burn out than to fade away.. you bitch of a bud..slap slap..haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

a very well recorded version of Neil YOungs song .
this is a story of Johnny Rotten.





[youtube]WDzpD_p1A8w[/youtube]


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yo Yo what up what up...
> gots sum 7th week flowering Snow Whites here..
> How much longer for these 2 women do u thinks? hee heeh. they say shes an 8 weeker..
> 
> ...



I personally let mine go for a full 60 days before I harvested. Smoke was great.. this is by far one of their more potent strains available. It's good medicine IMO.

But then again.. mine didn't show anywhere near the amount of Sativa that yours shows. Those leafs sure look more Sativa to me.. but with mine, the leafs were more wide and broad which of course is the Indica genetics of the strain in play.. so with that said, I would just go with whatever type of high/stone your wanting to get out of it. The earlier you harvest, the more the head high you'll get.. the longer you let her go.. the more body stone you'll get from it. So really, its all up to your personal preference.

peace.

You'll enjoy it.

peace..


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Doesn't look like it will have long. a Week or so.....exciting times Doc. Get those fingers limbered up.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi DeeStie!!!!!! its going to be so much fun, cant wait really. Ive never had such beautiful plants before. thanks for all your help, support and encouragement throughout this grow with me, i really appreciate it. You have always been really nice . you have a wonderful positive attitude and your fun too! . Im glad your my friend. 
peace, DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2011)

hey hey all you postively charged green green gardeners, hope ya'll doing well...hahahha, im so excited to show you these pictures of my SUPER LEMON HAZE beasts..lol... i hope you enjoy the show.. so excuse me while i kiss the sky..du du du du du du.. hahahha a wee bit JIMI and some SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!from your friendly neighborhood hippy metalhead DR...lolololololol  lolololol
[youtube]BHHuvrQF9TI[/youtube]
[youtube]JPUe1nv4gIk[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

there looking more and more done. everytime u post. u could start flushing them all now i recon


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 3, 2011)

Some more Art for you Amber





[/IMG]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey, i just saw your post on my journal.. thanks but there only at 7 weeks.. that seems a bit early for a super lemon haze sativa??.. you think the second calaxy will be ready in 2 weeks if i start the flush now???


ok doc u might be right lol. look at the pupil becoming cleverer than the "master" hahaha ok good darts, just start flushing the ones with brown hairs and give it another week or so before start flushing the others


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

very nice plants Doc and nice pics of the woods..........lucky if thats what you see out your window...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Some more Art for you Amber
> hey hey mikey! that is soooommmmee tight fuckin art! you are amazing dude! THANKS for posting it, bushy says hi. pm me dude.. hope your have a killer weekend , laters ons ..
> 
> 
> ...





las fingerez said:


> ok doc u might be right lol. look at the pupil becoming cleverer than the "master" hahaha ok good darts, just start flushing the ones with brown hairs and give it another week or so before start flushing the others


hehehehe,see i caught you fingerz.. have you been dippin in the cheezy cheezy cheese lately? and i thought jack was riding me hard..hahahah, he freaked me out this morning if you couldnt tell. I went out with Jack and too much coffee ...yeah he spun my world around pretty hard. Hes one intense dude.. hahaha. Im bug eyed on my dope las.. thanks man


del66666 said:


> very nice plants Doc and nice pics of the woods..........lucky if thats what you see out your window...


del6666666666.. hahaha.. thats so fuckin cool you came over to check out my journal!!!!! im totally stoked. my window right now is really pretty.. its a far view of what my pictures of the woods i presented here lately. But i can see some absolutley gorgeous snow topped mountains from here right now on this beauuuuuutifffull day
. your 12/12 journal is so fuckin bitchin del.. thanks for all the info and time... later dude.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ok doc u might be right lol. look at the pupil becoming cleverer than the "master" hahaha ok good darts, just start flushing the ones with brown hairs and give it another week or so before start flushing the others


las telling ya to chop slh at 7wks tuttut lmao

you no i love ya bro its just the vodka hours now m8 = windup lol but actually i take that back cause it will be in ya bloody sig 2mora lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> las telling ya to chop slh at 7wks tuttut lmao
> 
> you no i love ya bro its just the vodka hours now m8 = windup lol but actually i take that back cause it will be in ya bloody sig 2mora lol


no but quoting it keeps it 

*cough cough* actually i said FLUSH so ner ner ner  2 week flush is acceptable for some.. (just trying to cover my tracks) hahaha i knew when i saw ur name on docs thread it was gonna be something funky fresh lol


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

Flushing for 2 weeks, that's a long time. I water once per week and keep feeding up to the last 2 waters.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 3, 2011)

i know lol i fucked up been smokin bx2 x dpq what did u expect lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2011)

So ive got bitten by a mean DOG. Looks like a full pedigree but the bite from that bitch was like no other! Might need a Dr. lol. 
Thank's for the kind words on me thread Amb's. You allway's bring the happiness to the game   

cinders


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 4, 2011)

The ladies are looking spectacular and I'm loving the new avatar. Have a great weekend Amber.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 4, 2011)

lol las an sambo you two make a quality pair! 

did you draw that in your avy doc??!?!?!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 4, 2011)

course she did that girl was born with a pencil in her hand  (well i hope she drew it now lol)


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 4, 2011)

What up DAT? looking fantastic! Nice pics. I'm gonna have to steal the colored back drop idea for my pics. Looks like your grow is coming to an end. Mine as well. On my last week! YeeHaw! Got a bunch of "souvenirs" on the way from the attitude. Looking forward to starting my next grow. Gonna do something new to me. Growing two of The Ultimate strain from Dutch Passion Seed co. Gonna do airpots and use Las Fingerez mini movable scrog technique. Maybe you can give me a few pointers in that! Loooks killa doc! Happy growing and enjoy this HOT weekend upon us. Lol. Finally decent weather!


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

ouch, I would of hated to be Ambers Mum giving birth, child birth is hard enough without the bairn having a pencil in it's bloody hand, lol.


las fingerez said:


> course she did that girl was born with a pencil in her hand  (well i hope she drew it now lol)


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

DST said:


> ouch, I would of hated to be Ambers Mum giving birth, child birth is hard enough without the bairn having a pencil in it's bloody hand, lol.


she said the birth was a bit drawn out but she cant really remember cause her memory is a little sketchy........boom boom said basil........


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

lololololol good form dst n del made me larf on boring sunday morning lololol


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

that Led me to think of something else but this joint has really shaded my memory and I completely forgot what I was going to pencil in....okay, I'll rubber right off now. oo-er.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

tent looks lush and full doc, looks like its going to be a real easy trim too. bonus. 

new avvy is trippy, i like it, reminds me of someone. i think lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2011)

hahaha, you guys make me larf larf larf...hahaha 

I hope your all doing well. thanks for stopping by.
oh man, im really bummed today.im on a suuupppper slllowwwww computer today and cant really reply very well to your funny posts , im sorry,sorry. I appreciate all your super nice comments and fun postive vibes. I have no way to upload pictures today either for you guys to look at. I will have to wait until Wednesday, but i will do a nice job on wedsnday with the pictures so please remember to stop by then , if you can.

I have pictures of wood that i wanted to show you.. 
i mean the woods..hahaha 
i had a really nice blue warm weekend .. its was all about lush green foliage, blue rambling rivers, jagged white snowtopped mountains, pretty spring flowers , BRIGHT BLUE skies... and Super Lemon haze..hahahahah. 
and my new project
I just fininshed my last cured super lemon haze.. weirdest thing.. it smelled like Bubblegum!!!!

I havent harvested anything yet... i still have not seen One Bloody amber trichome on my Auto Blues and snow whites.. its freaky!!!!! im headed into the 8th week. I think i wil just wait till no white pistils are on them and then chop.? 
Temps here have soared into the high seventys F, 29 C. ?
My garage is fukin Hot as fuck.haha,, i ve got the tent all unzipped with fans everywhere
And.. hahahaha...
i have a new project uderway as well. with inspiration from the 12/12 God..del666 
so im looking forward to staring another journal soon. 
Peace out , im looking forward to checkin out your buddage.lol
later
Amber


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

when you gonna draw me a little sketch doc? i love your art its different and very unique.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2011)

thank you one eyed, i will thinks of a little sketch for you willy.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

hi doc how things m8? the baby is really teething bad shes got 6 teeth now and likes to bite everything lol i let her bite me nose and the missus shouts yeah bite daddys big jew nose off lolol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hi doc how things m8? the baby is really teething bad shes got 6 teeth now and likes to bite everything lol i let her bite me nose and the missus shouts yeah bite daddys big jew nose off lolol


HAHAHAHA, thats so funny sambo! your wife is funny too. are you really jewish? thats wild. can i call you so i can hear your thick jewish accent.? hahahah. does the baby talk yet? maybe you can rub some Tch oil on her little gums to ease the pain.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

yep he's an official jew, tottenham hotspur fan lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHAHAHA, thats so funny sambo! your wife is funny too. are you really jewish? thats wild. can i call you so i can hear your thick jewish accent.? hahahah. does the baby talk yet? maybe you can rub some Tch oil on her little gums to ease the pain.


yeah im really jewish i dont follow tho fuck i eat more bacon than is healthy trust me lol but the family are all jewish and me grandma was well into it.

i speak with a london accent doc fuck nos what a jewish accent sounds like?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 7, 2011)

hahaha i dint know you were a jew sambo, bit guttin you dont have the big jew fro and beard to go with it but ill get over it. im curious an all, what does a thick jewish accent sound like? all i have is fucking borat shouting YEGSHAMESHHH in my head lol!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahaha i dint know you were a jew sambo, bit guttin you dont have the big jew fro and beard to go with it but ill get over it. im curious an all, what does a thick jewish accent sound like? all i have is fucking borat shouting YEGSHAMESHHH in my head lol!


yep the family is jewish most can speak hebrew, me im a fat lazy drunkerd atheist or however you spell it lol

i got some strong political veiws on israel tho and am gonna shut up now cause the vodka is kicking in and im in the docs thread.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

shit bro i never knew that u dark horse, suppose it dont matter a shit on the grand scale of things lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 7, 2011)

lol thats restraint there sambo, suppose it is only 8.50


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Word Amb's! Just thought i'd drop by and laeve you some good vibe's for the day. 

cinder's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2011)

HEy eveyone, I hope your all baked too the max! i must have been when i planted all these new seeds......

Church (1)
KushberrryxPineapple Punch (3)
Snow white (1)
Super Lemon Haze (1)
Cherry Cheese x Livers (3)
Lemon Skunk (3)
K-Train (2)

I have these babies incubating in the Phototron, they are really really loving it. Im going to stay with soil, BioBizz all the way. I added some Root Excelurator to the soil in the party cups and the seedlings are loving both that and the hot temps. 
I germinated last Friday night 6/3 and they are all popped and about an inch in length outta the soil. I hope to veg them in the tron for just 2 or less weeks and then im getting them into my tent to start flowering them immediately.  
I did a little creative engineering in the tron and made a second shelf like area for extra cups.

In the tent presently things are still flowering, i have not seen any amber trichs on any girls but im going to chop my 2 auto blues and 2 snow whites this weekend. Im really not seeing any new buddage growth. Im hoping my lemons will get done in the next couple weeks as well.















Super LEmon Haze looking very delicious!!!!!!!


This one hitter is so fuckin cool. I take it hiking and where ever. Its super indiscrete and works really really well.!!!! 


This is my HOUSE~! ( no not really i wish..) just driving down the road to the forest..

ahhh, some spring time Dicentra Formosa (Pacific Bleeding Heart) 












I hope you enjoyed the photo show.. It was a really pretty day and an amazing hike with NO FREAKIN people. Secret Spot not to be REVealed.. hahahahaha 
Laters stoney monkeys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

love the hiking outdoor updates doc and that fake ciggie sweeet.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Bloody Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks sambo and DeeStee!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

wft i'm sure i posted? nice seed selection doc  and beautiful shots


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks las fingerez!!!! couldnt do this with out you! AGAIN! your so awesome. Thanks for everything.


----------



## blower (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome photography brother i wish i could be out in nature taking nice view pictures... snap ON!


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 8, 2011)

Must be nice living around all that beautiful scenery. Where i live it's all patchy woods and flat ass farmland. Great pics as always doc and a nice diy on the new shelf for the phototron.

Check ya later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Must be nice living around all that beautiful scenery. Where i live it's all patchy woods and flat ass farmland. Great pics as always doc and a nice diy on the new shelf for the phototron.
> 
> Check ya later.


Thanks Dropa, yeah that diy idea came together in a snap.. I was awake one night and the idea came to me.. then i just happen to have that one circular trellis and wow, it fit perfectly. Im not much of a pack rat and dont have many odds and ends lying around so this was a real lucky situation. really really lucky. Or else i would have been racking my brain for hours on end trying to figure out how to manage this idea. Thanks for the compliments. Im lucky to have such wonderful mountains around where i live. I grew up in New Jersey, flat and boring.. so i really really appreciate what i have now. Hope your doing well and your Camera gets fixed SOON!!! i wanna see all your fresh trays of weed!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 8, 2011)

I"m gonna play you some shit I grew up listening to. I literally wore this album out in my younger days. I use to be a heavy Jack Daniels drinker back in the day and I'd listen to this while getting hammered on Jack and just get stupid crazy. Hope you enjoy this blast from the past.

[youtube]KQ-IPdh6VCc[/youtube]

[youtube]WdYvr2QpC3E[/youtube]

And one more just for the hell of it.

[youtube]BvsMPOfblfg[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kushberry x pineapple punch sounds familiar lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

hahahah i was thinking the same damn thing willy  seems the cc x l has made the long flight too haha

beautiful pics ambs and ingenious use of the proto too.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2011)

Made our imprint over the pond. Lol


----------



## Beansly (Jun 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> yeah im really jewish i dont follow tho fuck i eat more bacon than is healthy trust me lol but the family are all jewish and me grandma was well into it.
> 
> i speak with a london accent doc fuck nos what a jewish accent sounds like?


Like Mort from Family Guy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Made our imprint over the pond. Lol


am working on a way to get some of the uk clone onlies over there too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am working on a way to get some of the uk clone onlies over there too


Haha hijacking the globe like a herbal terrorist


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

I heard a dude saying the other day that he had sent over a dozen Exo cheese clones to Canada and one had got through okay. It is proven that Exo Clones can survive at least a week (just over 7 days) in the dark in a box......OH, and Livers seems to do not to bad either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah ive heard a week is ok but ay longer its probably going to be a case of nurturing it back to life. i did have a pretty good idea though. tiny LED torch keyring with a blue spec led in it on 24/0 if the prop inside is properly sealed it could go for a lot longer. might go mouldy tho im tempted to just parcel one up and see just how long it can last.

harder part is finding someone willing with a good safe address.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

I had that idea before as well, you get little bycle lights over here for a couple of euros, but I was concerned something electric would show up in a scan...but then I guess if they scan a parcel with a plant in it you have probably lost anyway......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah ive heard a week is ok but ay longer its probably going to be a case of nurturing it back to life. i did have a pretty good idea though. tiny LED torch keyring with a blue spec led in it on 24/0 if the prop inside is properly sealed it could go for a lot longer. might go mouldy tho im tempted to just parcel one up and see just how long it can last.
> 
> harder part is finding someone willing with a good safe address.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah i had much the same thought. you know me an my propensity for IED's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

wow that was a really interesting conversation Dst and donginton. ha. cool idea with the little light inside to keep the baby alive. I wonder what the penalties are for sending a clone. I spoke to a local dispernary who specializeds in European strains only. I asked her if she had the Exodus Cheese and she said its nearly impossible to ship it over to the states with all the tight secuity and shit. 

Don, whats an IED?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

I asked the same thing, I thought it was a drum kit, but apparentley not, haha. For some reason I am getting really excited about 420 which will be in about 8 minutes. I feel like a child, hahaha. Better skin up quick.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Amb's check out the last post on the 600 Thread, I know you don't visit the 600 but you might think it's funny, hehe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2011)

your hella lucky its almost 420 for you deastie, its 720am for me and ive got a loooooonnnnggggg way to go. But on the upside i danced with Snow White this morning and she makes me feel all nice inside.. hahaha, what are you going to toke up?


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Deep Blue...yah!!! pics of it in my update. It's lurvely.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

IED...........sounds like some sort of anti personel device from afghanistan......


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

according to Don its an Improvised Explosive Device.



del66666 said:


> IED...........sounds like some sort of anti personel device from afghanistan......


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 13, 2011)

What up DAT? Been a lil while! Hope all is well wit ya! Dam you got 9 new girls going! Right on! I'm envious. Wish I had the space to grow more. Next year baby! Holy shit you got over 25k views. Dam this thread moves. Always new faces in here. Been busy with work and shit. Haven't been able to check you out in a bit. Have you harvested you ladies yet? If so how'd it go? I finished up my grow over the weekend. Got the LSD and Blue Mystic all harvested manicured and hanging in the cabinet. I'll keep it hanging for at least the next week or so before moving to jars for the cure. Looking forward to starting the next grow. Gonna use las fingerez movable scrog technique to grow two of "the ultimate" from Dutch Passion Seed Co. Supposed to be a huge yielder with conniseuer quality budd. Still waiting on my 26 "souvenirs" from the attitude. They should be here in a day or two. You got some nice strains you just started. I'm curious bout the church. Heard it was a fave of Snoops. Anyways continue the killa job and happy growing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

i reckon its more than possible to get a clone over the pond the risks are HIGH but the reward is HIGHER 

hope your good ambs!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon its more than possible to get a clone over the pond the risks are HIGH but the reward is HIGHER
> 
> hope your good ambs!


[youtube]7aPkx-wwYgA[/youtube]


Hey DOnstar.. doing well, hope you are too!
SO i got my new HIGH TIMEs mag and saw this!!!!! GreenHOuse seeds has the exodus cheese!!!!!!! hahahahha,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

what up doc! hahaha yeah thats like saying i've got a genuine faux-lex watch


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice avatar Doc.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

_*** harvest*****_

heY,wow, FINally made it !!!!!!! 4 months later ... Thanks for joining me for this grow and taking this wild ride with me. 
This past weekend I chopped my 2 auto blues, 2 snow whites, and 2 of my Super Lemon Hazes! 
It was really fun. I enjoy trimming my buds. Its relaxing and meditative. 
I just took my time , took lots of pictures, smoked lots of weed and scissor hash and listened to some good music. Im so grateful for such a bountiful harvest and for the friends that helped me get here, especially Las Fingerez for all the cool advice and helpful suggestions.! 
So Dr.s orders.. smoke some good weed and check out my journal today. Im going have a couple posts of my super harvest weekend. I hope you enjoy the pictures.. 
and the groovy tunes..hahaha
[youtube]4YH5MEyNuIM[/youtube]
















My 2 auot blues root balls.. I had grown the one to the left in a Smart Pot and the one on the right in an Auto Pot. The autopot produced a larger root system. Both plants were gorgeous. Both pots did a wonderful job. 



Some scissor hash.. mmmm

View attachment 1647899
a pre harvest sketch for one eye willie 


Little Pickel had a blast.. sucking on the sweet trichome covered leaves

TAke care you guys.. burn baby burn... hahahahahahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

awesome doc!!! well happy for you. gonna be stoned out of your brains for the next couple of weeks then ey  can't wait to see those harvest shots mrs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

[youtube]nCymRC7cZTk[/youtube]

just prior to the chop... last pictures of the jungle!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

mmmmmmmm gooooooodddd


[youtube]8WL5IRrhl20[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

fucking b-a-utiful! 

TOP job doc you smashed it girl! wouldnt let me give ya rep aparently i gotta spread it around or some shite, but ++++++rep!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Sambo!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 14, 2011)

i see on dels thread you already got another up n running nice1 m8, my 11 are now 10 i culled the smallest today cause the tent was just too full.

are you ina legal state doc?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i see on dels thread you already got another up n running nice1 m8, my 11 are now 10 i culled the smallest today cause the tent was just too full.
> 
> are you ina legal state doc?


hey sambo, hahahha, yah mate, im already packed up again in the tent...you see that picture in dels journal? I transplanted 14 yesterday.. so its fuckin full again.. should be a fun ride i hope.. a lot different. I need to get this grow done by sept. so i hope i can crank some massive colas out on a 12/12 grow... 
Hey i had no idea you had so many girls in your tent.. your kinda mysterious sambo..ahhaha
yeah, im state legal. I have a mj card..


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely update, and I see the excitment and joy in the pictures and it makes me sad that to me I treat such a beautiful thing as a bit of a chore these days. I guess a lot of people feel that way about trimming, but it's great to see Amber, I love it and will enjoy and love the next trim job I do. Much peace and nuggles to you, I can just imagine your Dutch freckles (great pic), just like my wifes. Peace, DST

p.s i could of swore that pic of you in the green wig was my friend from purmerend, lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

fucking mint doc, what a killer harvest. Compare that to your last harvest, must make you over the fuggin moon! that auto blue really did look sexy before the chop as well. Beat my "auto" to harvest didnt you haha. 

well happy for ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fucking mint doc, what a killer harvest. Compare that to your last harvest, must make you over the fuggin moon! that auto blue really did look sexy before the chop as well. Beat my "auto" to harvest didnt you haha.
> 
> well happy for ya!


Hi wow, thanks again! ahahaha, that one auto blue cola on stoner barbie was really packed dude. looked like a ball.... im still not sure why she exploded like that. She was in the SmartPot and i fimmed her way back.. so who knows.. Those autos are really harty plants. They dont seem super sensitive and were really pretty and easy to grow. I like the thickness of their buds. 
Im really looking forward to smoking her dry.. Im also looking foward to seeing your autos colas develop.. take it easy


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 14, 2011)

Great job doc. I'm very impressed with your growing skills and I can foresee many beautiful plant's full of beautiful buds in you future.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice harvest doc...........whats those seeds......you made your own cross?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lookin good doc. Can't beet you first BIG harvest but like D said the more you do the more you can't be arsed with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mmmmmmmm gooooooodddd
> 
> 
> [youtube]8WL5IRrhl20[/youtube]
> ...


 bumpole of the bailey! cracking harvest Doc. really frosty shizzle ! first one under your belt, whats up next!?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Lovely update, and I see the excitment and joy in the pictures and it makes me sad that to me I treat such a beautiful thing as a bit of a chore these days. I guess a lot of people feel that way about trimming, but it's great to see Amber, I love it and will enjoy and love the next trim job I do. Much peace and nuggles to you, I can just imagine your Dutch freckles (great pic), just like my wifes. Peace, DST
> 
> p.s i could of swore that pic of you in the green wig was my friend from purmerend, lol.


Hi DEeStEe! I had a lot of fun harvesting and I hope each time i can find the same pleasure. Thank you for being honest about how you feel about trimming. I can see that happening quite easily. Just like most things in life i just try to stay postitive, relax and enjoy each moment. hahahahahahaha... breath in slowly and deeply and exhale slowly and deeply and if your not having fun, then i guess its time to hit the bong and get a little STONEDER!!! and relax ,dont do it, when you wanna get to it.. lollololollo


Dropastone said:


> Great job doc. I'm very impressed with your growing skills and I can foresee many beautiful plant's full of beautiful buds in you future.


WHAT UP Dropa!!!!! thanks a million man!!!!!! I do like your vision of the future.. nice! thanks for the kind kind kind words..


del66666 said:


> very nice harvest doc...........whats those seeds......you made your own cross?


Hey Del666666666666...Thanks for the compliment....hah, are you talkin about my new project with all those cool strains.. ??? I wish i was that knowledgeable about growing, unfortuenatly not quite yet. I do believe some of my new strains are from elite gardens of some master UK growers like DonGinTon and One Eye willie. You know those mates? they are pretty cool !


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Lookin good doc. Can't beet you first BIG harvest but like D said the more you do the more you can't be arsed with it.


The first one is so special.. although this really my third.. But it is by far my biggest and best. The other 2 harvests were just one plant each. Each harvest i have had has been magical and special and i seek to continue this pattern!!!!!!!!!! ahahhahahaaaah .. for a LLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOONGGGGGGG time


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bumpole of the bailey! cracking harvest Doc. really frosty shizzle ! first one under your belt, whats up next!?


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, you have a really funny way with words DOnnsty! hahahaahaha, i wanna hear your accent sooooooooooooo bad live.. i bet i wouldnt understand one fuckin word you say...ahaaaaaaaaaaaaa
whats up .. i got 14 babys in the tent now.. I will try to organize a better journal for this grow i just started.. Thanks donzie!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

you have to love red hot Randy Rhodes.. another amazing musican from the 27 club.. rip randy!!!!!!
[youtube]VorC_GHQnSc[/youtube]


yeah im high as fuck right now.. i could bearly type this morning and i have vertigo and feeling really baked. hahahahaha, you know how it rolls baby!
perfecto timing, just amazing. I finished all my cured super lemon haze just in time for this next harvest! POW.. yeah.. i have a wee bit snow white left from last harvest
I vaporized some Auto blue fresh from the drying closet. It was a tad bit moist which i do believe is contriubuting to my slight headache right now. But the high is amazing. THIS IS SOME POTENT SHIT..ahahahah
Im riding up the rails on a CRAZY TRAIn!!!!
taste i really cant be honest with cuz i brushed my teeth rright before teh vape!! lol ever do that? But it does pack a fruitiful Punch.. 

 check you CHeeze heads later... Peace Amber


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Doc i forgot to say i keep mine under blue lights for around 3 weeks and use dual specs to help stop stretch............if you got some throw it in


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> Doc i forgot to say i keep mine under blue lights for around 3 weeks and use dual specs to help stop stretch............if you got some throw it in


the MH would be perfect for a couple of weeks like in the switchover from 18.6 to 12.12  when they start "crowing" stick the HPS back in. just an option 

good harvest doc, cheers for the kind words and hope u learned loads


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> Doc i forgot to say i keep mine under blue lights for around 3 weeks and use dual specs to help stop stretch............if you got some throw it in


ok, i can do that.. i will switch out my to my MH tonite for 2 more weeks.. cool... thanks del!!!!!!! 
[QUOTE=las fingerez;5850431]the MH would be perfect for a couple of weeks like in the switchover from 18.6 to 12.12  when they start "crowing" stick the HPS back in. just an option 

good harvest doc, cheers for the kind words and hope u learned loads [/QUOTE


Thanks fingers! I learned an insane amount! your a great teacher!
Crowing??????


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok, i can do that.. i will switch out my to my MH tonite for 2 more weeks.. cool... thanks del!!!!!!!
> [QUOTE=las fingerez;5850431]the MH would be perfect for a couple of weeks like in the switchover from 18.6 to 12.12  when they start "crowing" stick the HPS back in. just an option
> 
> good harvest doc, cheers for the kind words and hope u learned loads [/QUOTE
> ...


oppss lol crowning - starting to form fluffy little heads lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

hahahahah, what are you smoking fingers? hahahah 
thats not as bad as me forgetting i even owned an MH bulb!!!!!! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

"ze lemone" and "tha psyco"


----------



## Kiki007 (Jun 16, 2011)

hey girl - just checkin' in...... you know I've been sooooooooooooooo busy.... but I had to check on you - - your shit looks stellar! Glad to see lemmy's protege's are still around.. lol.... you've come so far! Anyway - ttyl.


----------



## fabfun (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahah, what are you smoking fingers? hahahah
> thats not as bad as me forgetting i even owned an MH bulb!!!!!! lol


what page are latest pics on ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> hey girl - just checkin' in...... you know I've been sooooooooooooooo busy.... but I had to check on you - - your shit looks stellar! Glad to see lemmy's protege's are still around.. lol.... you've come so far! Anyway - ttyl.


WOW KEEKS! what a pleasant surprise! thanks for the compliments. Please let me know what your up to.. are you still growing? wow im soooooo curious. dont be a stranger! take it easy


----------



## Kiki007 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not a stranger -and I've been reading the boards... just not posting.... I have been growing - and have been very busy with my farm... this is why I have not been posting - not time! I'm going to start a new grow journal soon..... I'm about 3 1/2 weeks away from my next harvest so I will have time to get a new journal up. stay cool girl.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> I'm not a stranger -and I've been reading the boards... just not posting.... I have been growing - and have been very busy with my farm... this is why I have not been posting - not time! I'm going to start a new grow journal soon..... I'm about 3 1/2 weeks away from my next harvest so I will have time to get a new journal up. stay cool girl.


right on! let me know when you start a new journal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

HARVEST SUPER LEMON HAZE 
HEY YOU GUYS!!!
I chopped my last 2 super lemon hazes last night.
These 2 girls were a much different pheno then any other super lemon haze i have grown in the past. They were much shorter and there buds were chunkier and frostier. The leaves by the buds were really cool looking. They had a sharp shark tooth shape to them. Frosty as fuc too!
They were really gorgeous plants with an exhilerating lemony aroma! 
So i added a new drying shelf in my drying closet. The one on the top is the fresh lemon bud!
HERE IT ALL IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yum yum


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

scrumalicious Ambs....enjoying more scizzor hazsh blastz?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Deestea.. yeah.. haha.. i have some auto blue and super lemon haze balls of scissor hash left to try!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> hey girl - just checkin' in...... you know I've been sooooooooooooooo busy.... but I had to check on you - - your shit looks stellar! Glad to see lemmy's protege's are still around.. lol.... you've come so far! Anyway - ttyl.


yes kik's glad 2 see u back posting on the boards mate 

looking frosty docs


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW! What a wonderful harvest. Even have Barbie hangin lol. That is some frosty frosty buds!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> WOW! What a wonderful harvest. Even have Barbie hangin lol. That is some frosty frosty buds!


thanks gg13!!!!! ha.. cool.. you saw stoner barbie hanging with the buddage down below..now for the canna butter and oil..yeah! cant wait..!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love ganja goodies made with good butter. The simmer butter in water will make the clean taste and clean butter. I don't mind the simmer in butter flavor if it's from good herb. I would bet how ever you make your butter it's going to taste amazing!


----------



## dsmoke1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh my lawd... Just popped two SLH beans. *Now* I'm pumped


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

super job amber, beautiful looking bud.......lets see some more soon.....please


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I love ganja goodies made with good butter. The simmer butter in water will make the clean taste and clean butter. I don't mind the simmer in butter flavor if it's from good herb. I would bet how ever you make your butter it's going to taste amazing!


your LIKEABLE Golden Boy! my mouth is watering 


dsmoke1 said:


> Oh my lawd... Just popped two SLH beans. *Now* I'm pumped


****ALRIGHT MAN!!!!*****im going to be checkin your girls out.!. super lemon haze is the most magical, sweet, hot and sexy bitch out there these daze! lol .. I have anothrer one screaming with love about 2 weeks old.. !! 


del66666 said:


> super job amber, beautiful looking bud.......lets see some more soon.....please


MOST DEFINEATLY!!! DElsixsixsixsixsixsixsix..hey are you a DISCO BOY???hahahahaha , its friday ..time to get out your dancin shoes mate!

[youtube]8CE-EvldJH4[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

this is Pendulum a BAND yeah live band Australia that pretty much smash it on the DnB front over here 

[video=youtube;sjpGid7sSWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjpGid7sSWs&feature=related[/video]

moshing out and everything 

edit - and thats a small venue for a drum and bass event 


[video=youtube;s2YiJ13MRUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2YiJ13MRUE&feature=related[/video]

u might like this one more lol



> Pendulum is an Australian-British[2] drum and bass and electronic rock band founded in 2002 in Perth by Rob Swire, Gareth McGrillen, and Paul Harding.[3]
> Harding was a veteran DJ while Swire and McGrillen were members of the rock band known as Xygen. After hearing Konflict's "Messiah" at a club, they were inspired to enter into the drum and bass genre.[4] In 2003 the band relocated to the United Kingdom.
> While Hold Your Colour holds true to the drum and bass genre, Pendulum have since experimented with mixing other genres into their work. This can be heard on In Silico and Immersion. Their newer releases incorporate styles from genres such as alternative rock, heavy metal[5], dubstep and house music.
> Pendulum are also known for their live shows, with a live band setup and advanced visual displays adding to the incorporation of their infusion of drum and bass with rock.


wiki quote - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pendulum_(band)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

a new friend turned me on to an old favorite.lol
killer weekend.. yeah
whats my drug of choice..... 
wellll what have you got..........
so i dont go broke...........$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
and i do it a lot..................................MARIJUANA
an elite race of our own......the stoners........ and hah ahahaahahahahaha
i made canna butter and THC oil this weekend!!!!!! 
GOTTA love alice IN chAINS!!!!
[youtube]Yj3spHfTHGo[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

lol another avatar  there cool mate  hope u had a good weekend? got some harvest pics myself over on my thread come take a look when u got a min  psyco and livers in my box say 7-8oz from the pair at a rough estimate 

edit - i liked curly girl the best i think, the one that was looking up???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey las, thanks for the songs**edit* song..lol.. ohhh, harvest pictures.. sounds yummy.. i think i will come take a peek!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

what u think to the song / songs lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> what u think to the song / songs lmao


I las, I really like Pendelums take on Metallicas Master of Puppets song. They would be really amazing to see in concert. Their live performance is really outstanding and going to one of their shows must be a blast! It looks like so much fun! I didnt really give the first song to much time, it annoyed me. lol..
I like Pendelums Heavy side a lot. 
One thing that sucks for me , im not sure if other have this issue.. when i go to listen to a song that is posted in the journals I cannot navigate away from the song or it gets turned off. i like listening to music and looking at budporn at the same time, sshees, is that too much to ask? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta spread the rep aorund, looking lovely up there though 






mmm mmm mmmmmm, YES PLEASE!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Gotta spread the rep aorund, looking lovely up there though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks tipsy topsy!!!!! hehe, i had to think twice about that picture.. yeah thats mine! in the jars it goes today!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah there is coz i do the same  when the video is playing click on it and it should open in a new page, keeping the original riu page open. try that and let me know lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

oh and skip the 1st track to 1 min 15 seconds and listen again pls. i have this on vinyl and its a "classic" with in my sceen although its only about 7 years old or so


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

If i've got a song going in a thread, i just middle click the back button and it navigates back one page but in a new tab


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh and skip the 1st track to 1 min 15 seconds and listen again pls. i have this on vinyl and its a "classic" with in my sceen although its only about 7 years old or so


hahah, yeah that second song was pretty good! hah lol , what can i say about the classic..lol.. whats with the "time to check the bacteria??" lol.. but i like its Devo ish feel.. like this..
huh? i must be stoned..lol..
[youtube]Xbt30UnzRWw[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, wft  we ent got no cowboys but we got devvo instead 
[youtube]stPqr6B_zEY[/youtube]
Half a can of Kestrel an' I'll kick me' girlfriend's head in


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

what the fuck ambs hahahaha  i'm laughing


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, wft  we ent got no cowboys but we got devvo instead
> [youtube]stPqr6B_zEY[/youtube]



WTF TTT hahahaahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

haahahahahaha, good one tipsy topsy! that song is funny. and i dig the baby nursery like muisc.haha 
Oh Oh that reminds me i have a good joke for you guys!

las, your avitar is sooo cute. He is super sexy. he reminds me of a wild tiger, kinda like the human version of tipsy topsy tokers tiger in his avitar. ehehehehheh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

this joke is passed on from one of my favorite x riu ers.. bushybush!

This dude came up to us the other day and says "I hear they made a new anti-depressant for lesbians.......It's called "Tricocksagain!" 

hahahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Shucks, and here was me thinking it was a leopard  Devvo is funny as fuck, he is my guideline reference when trying to understand don and co's mindset, damned northerners Not even half way up the coutry though so god knows what you encounter upon breaching newcastles boundaries  

[youtube]MvRgYjHNQxc[/youtube]
Teehee, sorry for spanning ya thread Doc, i simply can't help myself, i'm a terrible terrible person.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

hahaha as if you havent heard of devvo las! some of the stuff is just stupid funny. 

hi doc!!!! wonder what would happen if I had some of that tricocksagain


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahaha as if you havent heard of devvo las! some of the stuff is just stupid funny.
> 
> hi doc!!!! wonder what would happen if I had some of that tricocksagain


ahahah, hi wowzer.. hmmmm well, i think you would turn into a lesbo..lol..right, ? i will just have to send some over to you. 
How many pills should the doc prescribe for you? lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

just the one please doc, last time I tried them I couldnt sit down for weeks! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

heheehheee, dont worry wowzer , i have a prescription to counter act that problem as well!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

hemmeroid cushion?????


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

yuck will u 2 pack it in i'm trying 2 get my appetite back up lmfao


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I will do when you stick yer denchers back in las! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

hahaha, whats will the old ugly guy avitars? you guys are totally wacked!
i cant stop laughing looking at those 2 avitars back to back.. hahahahah i bettter change mine.. i have one i was thinking.. maybe ..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

wowzer, you can borrow my teeth anytime baby!
but not you las fingerez, your cute just the way you are.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAY 14







View attachment 1657332


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Cherry cheese n livers sounds like something you'd find in an upmarket pub  gotta keep my imagination at bay, don't want to end up like rockety rocket, just sat thinking about going into the upmarket pub around the corner and ordering exactly that then telling them i'll be sat at the window, see how long it takes for someone to come over and ask what the mowgli i'm gaffin on about.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

"i dont want to many plants as it will get out of control" - a mighty fine quote from the doc 

smashing it ambs, everything nice and even from the start this time  good luck for this next round


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> "i dont want to many plants as it will get out of control" - a mighty fine quote from the doc
> 
> smashing it ambs, everything nice and even from the start this time  good luck for this next round


hahah, I NEVER SAID THAT !!!!!!! NEVER!!!!!!!!! 
very funny, you must be thinkin of some other doctor..lol
the way i look at it, if im going to be spending a shit load of money running the unit, might as well pack it up as much as i can.
im pretty stoked right now on these babies.. 14 days from germination and they are really happy! 
thanks for the good wishes Fingerez!
yeah, my last start was very very fucked.
Im switchin out my MH bulb by the end of the week. I hope i get all Females!!!!!!!!!!! keep your fingerezez crossed


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

lol yeah and ur legit  fuck me i'd have the whole garage converted 

u see how together the buds where on my cola u comented on???? leave the MH in till they crown pls sweets???? u wanna see white hairs starting to burst out before u switch to HPS, that way u wont get as much stretch, sorry but this will be the last time i'm saying it so take heed or just use ur own combination of MH HPS from now on 

u've got a nice selection of femed and reg seeds so either way u will deff end up with some quality bud. remember 2 keep a special eye out for hermies this round 

there off 2 a good start coz u started them properly this time  a little bit of confusion last time that was all and i'm not keen on that rootblastic thats for sure


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sorry but this will be the last time i'm saying it so take heed or just use ur own combination of MH HPS from now on







Las is getting stroppy, las i getting stroppy






So where're you from Doc?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

damn doc, youve got a lot of strains on your hands! youll be keeping a watchful eye over them all though I bet  How long are you planning to veg?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

doc fuck it fly me over i'll grow and u can sell


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

word on the grapevine is she would get it smoked before having chance to sell


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

SlH (fingerz pheno) day 20 of 12/12 only another 50 left then 

this strain grows its self lol ive been well skint and screwed since certain upheaval last week and she aint had much nutes lol treat em mean keep em kean n all that


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Pass that on this way boyo! that lasst picture really deserves it's fingerez namesake  any training and such on that? many many branches and such


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont know whats more suprising, the fact that sambo actually posted some pictures or how fucking insane that looks. still manages to post it in the wrong thread though lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 20, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Pass that on this way boyo! that lasst picture really deserves it's fingerez namesake  any training and such on that? many many branches and such


no training,topping,fimming nowt m8.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah nice pics and all but WTF wrong thread bro 

nice 2 see bro. i would up the feed a touch she starts drinking heavy from about now....

remember what i said about the leaves? more indica in veg then sativa in flower u can see the fat leaves at the bottom and the thin ones at the top. good growing bro, she's deff top more than my 4.5 but u did veg longer and she's in double the size airpot


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> she's deff top more than my 4.5 but u did veg longer and she's in double the size airpot


ooooo look at las abandoning a ship that hasn't even started to sink yet! haha just messin bro, that is a bit of a beast as well. I really, REALLY hope this cut is still floating around when I return to the growing scene!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

bro of course he's gonna beat it, it aint like he's a shit grower and as i keep on telling ya's it grows itself. and yes wow it will be about as long as i am thats for sure. u got that email address, i've had it for 10 years


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

fingerez, i dont know about keeping my MH bulb any longer than the end of this week. 
You suggested to me last week to use it for 2 weeks. 
The two weeks is up the end of this week.
Now how am i sopposed to get my pistils popping without my Flowering light in? I need big buds and i need them NOW!! 

tipsy topsy.. I recieved my doctors degree with high est honors and my 
ThC degree from the University of Oaksterdam in Oakland, CA. i live in septicville PNW region under mostly grey skies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ooooo look at las abandoning a ship that hasn't even started to sink yet! haha just messin bro, that is a bit of a beast as well. I really, REALLY hope this cut is still floating around when I return to the growing scene!


FUCK!!!!!!!! this doesnt sound good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol yeah and ur legit  fuck me i'd have the whole garage converted
> 
> u see how together the buds where on my cola u comented on???? leave the MH in till they crown pls sweets???? u wanna see white hairs starting to burst out before u switch to HPS, that way u wont get as much stretch, sorry but this will be the last time i'm saying it so take heed or just use ur own combination of MH HPS from now on
> 
> ...


your fucking crazy!!!!!!!
combination MH and HPS!!!! that nevilles guy your hanging out with is creating a monster!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah ok i did say that but i did say other things in the centance no doubt. as i explaned 2 u in my msg 2 u i'm anti 12.12 from seed so aint really got a fuckin clue what to expect. i grow one way, i told ya i can teach ya that way but thats about it i'm not an experienced gardener although everyone seems to think i am. 

i have mentioned that the plants are not sexualy mature enough to flower at that age so no matter how many lumens, the colour of the bulb, nutes NOTHING is gonna make it flower quicker. i thought i had explaned alll this??? 

my method of growing wether its autos, normal girls or if i did a 12.12 from seed i would keep them in "veg mode" as long as possible, its the only way ur gonna get big buds. by keeping it in veg i mean, veg nutes, veg colour lights and time schedual

before anyone slates my these are my opions from what i have researched on the net adn i dont give a shit what u think


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

and now folks, its time for a commercial break
[youtube]qtuTUsDd6gk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

hahahah, fingerez, your fukin hysterical!!!!!!!! 
i just saw that in your signature!!!!!!!!! "yeah thats me in the avitar" hahahahhaha
are those fangs coming from the top teeth area or the bottom teeth area?lol your so cute!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

dont mean to stick my awe in but you've got tonnes of room left in there doc, you could veg them for at least 2 more weeks and still have plenty of room left. If you flip at the end of this week you're gonna be left with little plants the size of my lowryder! that started putting out pistils about the same size as those. it would be fine if you were struggling for height and doing a SOG but you've got loads of room and got them in big pots, makes sense to maximise your potential. 

just my .02


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

HI WOWzie, thanks for the input. I appreciate your suggestions and helpful advice. 
The reason i decided to do this 12/12 grow was all based on a major TIME issue i have.
My biggest concern with this grow is to be finished with it by the end of August. Time is of the essence here. Im not overly concerned with the yield. Its really not that big of a deal, what ever happens happens. This is all new to me, im just going with the flow. Whats the worst that can happen if i change out to my HP flowering bulb end of week? smaller than could be buds, well its better than none i guess.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh right, I seeee, i didnt realise you had time constraints. 

just did a quick search and found this post




> here is a quote from USERFRIENDLY
> 
> "people change to hps because they don't know any better. Its what someone told them was correct. The red light is going to grow slightly bigger LESS POTENT buds because the trichomes/resin is dilluted by the slightly bigger nugs. The rise in plant material is not proportionate to the rise in trichomes. The halides pump out uvb which force the plant to insulate and protect themselves with more trichomes/resin. Believe that. If you want connoisseur nugs, you grow with halides."


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a 2:1 HPS:MH throughout my whole grow.

Dr, the younglings are looking healthy.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the post wow. 
Im just experimenting, no big deal really. Its nice to have friends like you and fingerez looking out for me. I appreciate that a lot. 
The most potent dope i ever grew, im starting to realize... was in my phototron the entire grow under flouros!!!!!! hahahahahahah
i hope to try it all eventually, thats what keeps my interest. 
take it easy
Amber


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember cruz said he grew the same trainwreck cut for a few years under MH/ HPS/ and flouros and he said the T5's produced the strongest/ most trichs but just didnt yield as well so you're not the only one doc! its all part of the package


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tipsy topsy.. I recieved my doctors degree with high est honors and my
> ThC degree from the University of Oaksterdam in Oakland, CA. i live in septicville PNW region under mostly grey skies.


Ah, thingybobwhathisname said you were a friend and i assumed therefore english, little more  While i've got your ear though doc, both of mine are randomly bleeding?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I use a 2:1 HPS:MH throughout my whole grow.
> 
> Dr, the younglings are looking healthy.
> 
> Peace, DST


ThAT IS so fuckin cool D'st! you rock bro. i hope one day i can have a totally bitchin set up like you. 
Now i can kinda understand why your buddage is so massive. very cool combination. the best of both worlds.

The babies are happy as can be right now. May be peace be with them..hahahah. 



WOWgrow said:


> I remember cruz said he grew the same trainwreck cut for a few years under MH/ HPS/ and flouros and he said the T5's produced the strongest/ most trichs but just didnt yield as well so you're not the only one doc! its all part of the package


Yeah, isnt it a funny thing. there seem to be so many variables with growing. And the beauty of marijuana is its so adaptable and harty. one day i will do a full phototron grow again and see what i can do now that i have more knowledge.


tip top toker said:


> Ah, thingybobwhathisname said you were a friend and i assumed therefore english, little more  While i've got your ear though doc, both of mine are randomly bleeding?


hmmmm, thats funny, im not friends with anyone english..lol.. it goes against the rules..hehehhe.. and you might think i own a volcano but i really dont so you dont bother trying to break into my house with your big black asss to find it! hahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

TCH oil , a Golden Recipe.thanks GG13 for sharing this .
 I got approx. 6 ounces of leaf trim to use for my oil and butter from the harvest of 8 plants. 
I bought a crock pot and a coffee grinder to get the job done faster
) i spread more than enough on an Thomas english Muffin with sugar on top. lol
The small coffee grinder worked very well.  to grind all the leaf


the new crock pot. about 6 quid or 10 bucks at walmart.
so i made the oil first. 
i used 1/2 cup of virgin olive oil
let the oil warm up on low for an hour
and then 
i added approx. 2 oz of finely ground trim.
i added the trim until it was all covered by the oil and mashed down, adding more trim to pack it up until its all covered.
put the lid on and cook on LOW for 12 hours.(overnight)

At 12 hours i took some cheese cloth and my garlic press and spooned the oily leaf trim into the garlic press, draining the THC oil into a small measuring cup. 

I then poured what i got{1/4 cup} into a tinkture bottle. I let it cool a bit and then filled up some capsules. 



I made some canna butter from a Las Fingerez recipe. oh shit.. this stuff is really really strong. wow.. 2 oz trim to a lb of butter. I cooked it on low for 12 hours.




BON APPETITE!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

lol, THC oil pills?!?!! thats pretty fuckin cool. las loves his butter, as do most of us


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Doc, I have been wanting to do some capsules for my friend K.Brown. where do you pick those empty capsule up from? (i.e what type of shop as I am sure you will have different chain stores up your way) Peace girl, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2011)

man I bet that was some task getting the erl into those tiny caps lol. butter looks mean n green too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol, THC oil pills?!?!! thats pretty fuckin cool. las loves his butter, as do most of us


yeah the butter was rather strong..hahahha.. im reeling right now, i ate too much of it.why do i always do that?lol


DST said:


> Hey Doc, I have been wanting to do some capsules for my friend K.Brown. where do you pick those empty capsule up from? (i.e what type of shop as I am sure you will have different chain stores up your way) Peace girl, DST


I picked up the empty capsules at the local Natural Food store. i can send you some if you cant find them.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> man I bet that was some task getting the erl into those tiny caps lol. butter looks mean n green too.


hey donzie, actually it was quite easy to get the oil in the capsules with the dropper. no problemo.the butter is unbelieveably strong. wow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2011)

what up ambs!? haha getting the dose right is always a hard task with the butter. too much is always a good trip till its toooooooo muuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2011)

hahah, whats new with you don? what a trip, yeah. so im just a fuckin over buttered zombie today.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 21, 2011)

very nice thread only just found it ill be following..nice...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is some seriously dank looking oil! At the local nutrient store they also have capsulators. It's a plastic tray that fits your capsules so you can fill them all then cap them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> That is some seriously dank looking oil! At the local nutrient store they also have capsulators. It's a plastic tray that fits your capsules so you can fill them all then cap them.


oh Golden, yes i do believe i have struck some oil , thick black rich oil. haha, 
Ok so i took one of my fresh TCH capsules a couple nights ago... and it was just a little under the proper medication i believe would have elevated my pain. I applied some directly to my painful wrist and it really helped a lot. Oh and i have applied it to my face and your right, it isreally helping me regain that youthful appearance i once had years and years ago! lmao.. your a life saver GG.. no more plastic surgery and botox injections ever again!!!

Then last night..(and NO laughing at me!!!!) i overdosed on the cannabutter. 
I forgot who's recipe this came (the high tolerace LF stoner) and i guess i was convinced my leaves werent going to be all that potent.. BOY WAS I WRONG!
I was in tremendous pain all day yesterday in my neck. I tweeked it doing a stupid YOGa move.. 
So i was ready to get some serious medication on board.
I get the cannabutter and some Thomas English muffins out. I liberally applied the butter and toasted them in the oven.. 
About 2 minutes after i ate the muffin i started getting some dizzy spells meaning it was already taking effect..??? I was a little concerned concidering your sopposed to wait about an hour to see what is going to happen. 
I concidered sticking my finger down my throat to puke and trying the whole process over, lol,,,but i was too lazy and figured..ehh,,no big deal.. if i can get through the hash overdose.. im sure this cant be any worse. lol.
I was tweeking big time for the next 8 hours. BAD baD cotton mouth and severe vertigo. I would be so so relaxed and then get so paniced with anxiety. This roller coaster wave would continue for hours... 
To top it all off.. the pain in my neck NEVER went away!!!!!!!!!!! the butter didnt even work on it! 
I am so fukin fried today. slowly recovering.. yes, my first batch of cannabutter, ill never forget it!!!(unfortunetly) 
Peace GG


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

lol it sucks that you had such a bad experience on the butter, it is easily my favourite kind of high. You just need to find the right dosage!


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

My advise Amber would be to make hash and then make butter with that. You know exactly what is going in then. Trim can be unpredictable, but it sounds a bit weird that you were freaking after only a short while. That naughty las and his evil recipes, hehe, bad boy las, bad boy!!!!lmao.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol it sucks that you had such a bad experience on the butter, it is easily my favourite kind of high. You just need to find the right dosage!


thanks wowzer, i havent had much luck with etibles, eatables, what ever.. you know shit you put weed in and eat!!!! lol. Now i have all this butter and i dont want it anymore. Maybe i will melt it all and use it as suntan lotion. the sun is out today for a change.lol


DST said:


> My advise Amber would be to make hash and then make butter with that. You know exactly what is going in then. Trim can be unpredictable, but it sounds a bit weird that you were freaking after only a short while. That naughty las and his evil recipes, hehe, bad boy las, bad boy!!!!lmao.
> 
> DST


That sounds like a good option for me D'st. Thanks for the advice. yeah.. Evil FIngerez recipes!!! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's me thinking book two days off, stick a fat jacket potato or two in the oven, baked beans and lots of melty cheese, much butter  i gotta suppress my imagination, i need some sort of god to slap me senseless for these sinfull tohughts, mmm, cheesey potato


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Irie Irie~ i laughed, i laughed hard. i thank you for sharing such a wonderful over doing. Big Respect !


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh Golden, yes i do believe i have struck some oil , thick black rich oil. haha,
> Ok so i took one of my fresh TCH capsules a couple nights ago... and it was just a little under the proper medication i believe would have elevated my pain. I applied some directly to my painful wrist and it really helped a lot. Oh and i have applied it to my face and your right, it isreally helping me regain that youthful appearance i once had years and years ago! lmao.. your a life saver GG.. no more plastic surgery and botox injections ever again!!!
> 
> Then last night..(and NO laughing at me!!!!) i overdosed on the cannabutter.
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry Amber but you had me rolling. Awesom job on the butter and capsules. You gotta watch out because that erl will get ya if you aint carefull. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

haha, feeling much better today! i do believe i am fully recovered from my cannabutter overdose..... 

So i weighed all my BONE DRY BUDDage and here is what i YIELDed from my grow...

 3.1 oz of Snow White (2 plants)
 2.8 oz of Auto Blueberry (2 plants) 
 4.5 oz of Super Lemon Haze (4 plants)

for approx 10.5 oz all together!!!!!!!!!!!

And 

 6 oz of trim .. with which i made a 1/4 cup of TCH oil and a pound of canna butter so far... i have 2 oz of trim still to use.

Thanks for hanging out with me throughout this grow. 
Take care! 
Dr. Amber Trichome


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 22, 2011)

It was a pleasure to be here. FYI I made super potent brownies, and froze them. I would take one out a day, and the potency stayed for over a month!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> It was a pleasure to be here. FYI I made super potent brownies, and froze them. I would take one out a day, and the potency stayed for over a month!


HEY GG! 
WOuld u be kind enough to share your magical browie reciepe with us? 
Thanks


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well what I do is buy the Brownie/cookie mix from the store. You make brownies by adding the butter, then put in pan, then make cookies and they need butter too so thats double, then I roll out the cookie dough to fit evenly over the brownie mix in pan. They say too drop in balls I say NO. I wanna be even~


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY GG!
> WOuld u be kind enough to share your magical browie reciepe with us?
> Thanks


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 23, 2011)

Great job Amber you really outdid yourself this time and have a lot to be proud of. Cant wait to see how you progress in the future because it will only get better from here on out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2011)

congrats Ambs! nice haul & a great grow to watch. that lot should keep you nicely shtooooooned for a good while. if the butter ever wears off eh lol that stuff lethal bizzle for shizzle. 

the only way is up from here ambs!


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Sooooo.... anyone happen to know what freaking page the grow is on? All I see around here is a bunch of chatting about various things.

I've seen very very very few pictures. I have yet to see this 'Snow White' that you have in your thread title.

Which is the main reason I came in here.. I just started a Snow White (love this strain.. very frosty) again. This will be my 3rd one.

I was just curious to see how yours was doing. So, again.. if you happen to have any new updates on your Snow White, I sure would appreciate

being able to see it.


Peace.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

The page before this, and then again the page before that to start with, some lovely lovely budshots. (40 posts per page)


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mmmmmmmm gooooooodddd
> 
> 
> [youtube]8WL5IRrhl20[/youtube]
> ...



Ah hah! Found the pictures of the harvest. I must say, its a beautiful harvest IMO. I love your Snow White, she turned out to be a beautiful/dense/full woman. You did an excellent job. I mean, both plants turned out to be nice... but the S.W. turned out to be the sexiest IMO.

peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The page before this, and then again the page before that to start with, some lovely lovely budshots. (40 posts per page)


ah, yeah.. thanks for the help triple 'T'.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

one of her snow whites "mortisha"


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

balls, snuck in while I was daydreaming lol. ill leave it up anyway, tis a nice plant.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

hehe, great song...crap video
[youtube]PeyOnNple4M[/youtube]


Don Gin and Ton said:


> congrats Ambs! nice haul & a great grow to watch. that lot should keep you nicely shtooooooned for a good while. if the butter ever wears off eh lol that stuff lethal bizzle for shizzle.
> 
> the only way is up from here ambs!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahahha, 
thanks donnie, thats a nice thing to say!
but you have to be fuckin kidding me D'st.... RIGHT? that was one of the worst songs i ever heard in my LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO.. funny, your very funny!!!!!!
There is NOOOOO way im leaving that as the last post anymore!!!!!
sheees, your making me look bad.. lol..
so heres another song, seriously never thought i would post a Kiss song, but hey lifes wierd.. just going with the flowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Peace Amber
My favorite song from the KISS concert last night!!!!!!
[youtube]iZq3i94mSsQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

heeheh, 
some pictures from the KISS CONCERT last night!
have a fuckin awaweeeeeeesommmmmee weekend!


----------



## fabfun (Jun 24, 2011)

hey amber can u give this guy advice on trons 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/442162-phototron-improvments.html#post5884246


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey amber can u give this guy advice on trons
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/442162-phototron-improvments.html#post5884246


ABSOULEtly!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 25, 2011)

think that might be the only other phototron user ive seen on here lol


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 25, 2011)

Right on Amber thanks for the concert pics and I'm glad you had a good time. That just brought back some old memories because I seen Ted Nugent open for KISS in the late 80's early 90's at the Pontiac Silverdome before they brought the makeup back but it was still an awesome show.

Check ya later.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

what can i say, i was busting all sorts of cherries back in the 80's as a snotty teenager and this along with DJ Easy Rock, and all sorts of other stuff was bumping in the clubs, lol......and there she is posting Kiss videos, sheesh, you soon changed yer tune, hehehe. big KISS fae the Dam, DST


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 26, 2011)

ay dude, there a cup on your pistol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

I think you'll find there's a pistol in my cup


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

capsules? dats posh.............


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, i'm waiting on a delivery of 100 odd small aluminium screw top tins for bits of bud and hash and whatnot  Buy in bulk and posh can be feasibility in your lifetime


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

HEY I STARTED A NEW JOURNAL!!!!!!!!!!!

check it out and DONT forget to SUBSCRIBE!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/443307-dr-ambra-trycombs-summer-bud.html

see you crazy mafkee stoner mOnKeys in my SumMer BUD Bake!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 29, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, i'm waiting on a delivery of 100 odd small aluminium screw top tins for bits of bud and hash and whatnot  Buy in bulk and posh can be feasibility in your lifetime


posh can be feasable for u to ttt when ya stop pleading poverty and ask dad to up the allowance lol

random drunken dig lol gotta love em hay.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Hahaha, only allowance i get from the parents is that they pay (or at least have, fingers crossed ) my car insurance but it seems largely just to spite my twin who's a lazy cunt and can't be arsed to try driving or anything  I only plead poverty to show how easy it actually is to get by, people are always weirded by my refusal to get benefits, it's all subjective though, to most hulla hoops do NOT constitute a balanced diet, i beg to differ, i still breath!

I'm not gonna keep posting in this thread and draw users away from your new thread doc, mwahahaha, wednesday night shenanigans!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Amb's. Long time friend. Feel's like an age, i bet you got some crop from the last run you were doing ? How's trick's anyway ? All good n amber i hope 

Later Doc.

cindy


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...op-my-664.html ==== experimenting

https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...op-my-663.html ===== week 5 outdoor grow..

new update hope u dont mind hun...


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2011)

old thread douche bags, lol!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

typical really though. didnt bother to read ambers post literally half the page up, too busy spamming his journo and an update. fucksake kev give it a rest lad.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

lol don lad but will do lad..keep things sweet..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

don't mean to be a dick like kev. post what you like man. i post enough bollocks most of the time.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

no probs pal..didnt think u were mate..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Amb's. Long time friend. Feel's like an age, i bet you got some crop from the last run you were doing ? How's trick's anyway ? All good n amber i hope
> 
> Later Doc.
> 
> cindy


 hey ole pal! long time friend! does feel like an age bloke , toke , bloke. I did get me some bad ass crop which is curing like a fuckin dream bloke, toke! alls good cinders! check ya later buddy


kevin murphy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...op-my-664.html ==== experimenting
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...op-my-663.html ===== week 5 outdoor grow..
> 
> new update hope u dont mind hun...


 of course not kev sweetie, its all in good fun here! 


DST said:


> old thread douche bags, lol!!!!!


 heahahahahah, hehehe, dst im ashamed of you some one needs to check your dipstick for meaness.lmfao


Don Gin and Ton said:


> typical really though. didnt bother to read ambers post literally half the page up, too busy spamming his journo and an update. fucksake kev give it a rest lad.


 too fuckin funny! luv ya donald!


kevin murphy said:


> lol don lad but will do lad..keep things sweet..





Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't mean to be a dick like kev. post what you like man. i post enough bollocks most of the time.


 don ,sweetie, did you keep your reciet for that expensive suit you bought? please return it ASAP and with that money please please buy a volcano!


kevin murphy said:


> no probs pal..didnt think u were mate..


AHHahahahh. I thought this journal was finished...somehow rolled by it today to give me a good laugh..THE END!!! maybe..


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

wow guys thanks for the laugh for the day
hey amber how did the harvest look if u posted it could u tell me what page to look on


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2011)

fab, dear fab.. my old dear friend.. shit its been ages.. we've been through so much together. day 1 riu.. were kinda like bud brothas..haha.. so fuck if i know what page the harvest is on. hhahaha. and im too wasted to even give a fuck ..lol.. im ready for another harvest fabby.. so tune in to my new journal baby.. cuz everyone else is too scared to...lmfao


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fab, dear fab.. my old dear friend.. shit its been ages.. we've been through so much together. day 1 riu.. were kinda like bud brothas..haha.. so fuck if i know what page the harvest is on. hhahaha. and im too wasted to even give a fuck ..lol.. im ready for another harvest fabby.. so tune in to my new journal baby.. cuz everyone else is too scared to...lmfao


i remember hun people were hating on the tron 
you sure showed them 
look forward to new journal 
one day i might post a grow here instead of just harvest threads 
i usually show the plants then slaughter them minute later and post their body parts 
thats my grow journals


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

mornin amber hun hows things ,,have u been on great hikes recently..hope the garden growing well and ur still makin ya porn hahaha stay safe..peace..tried my first lst think i did it rite lol..there on page 703 hun..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

I came on here looking for porn, all i see is chitchat and random bollocks. Get ya game together Doc  and don't say the previouss page, i want porn on this page, a one-click stop.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

chit chat chit chat oh bollocks bollocks 
maybe that will motivate her 
but right now she is supposed to be climbing a mountain
so we have to wait


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

Climbing a mountain you say, Last time i was climbing about a mountain range i got fed up of the wind so dumped my stuff let everyone else wander on and pitched camp and got some hot tea on the go. They need to put incentives at the peaks, like a stash jar, or a single hand glider. Who knows.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Climbing a mountain you say, Last time i was climbing about a mountain range i got fed up of the wind so dumped my stuff let everyone else wander on and pitched camp and got some hot tea on the go. They need to put incentives at the peaks, like a stash jar, or a single hand glider. Who knows.


i know i need a better reason then because it was there 
well it will still be there even if i climb it or dont 
i would rather just let others do it and share pictures 
hope amber takes some then thats one less mountain i have to think about climbing


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 5, 2011)

yall suckthen, no sence of adventure.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> yall suckthen, no sence of adventure.


sure we do but we chose to do it vicariously and let amber climb mountains and then post the pics and then we can go awww wish i could do that 
im to old to climb mountains anymore 
let the youngsters do it for me


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 5, 2011)

im sure you could still do whatever you want to do.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> im sure you could still do whatever you want to do.


yep i turned 46 today and im sure i could beat amber to the top but we have no mountains here so idk what to do


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i know i need a better reason then because it was there
> well it will still be there even if i climb it or dont
> i would rather just let others do it and share pictures
> hope amber takes some then thats one less mountain i have to think about climbing


46 ain't old. and i know exactly what u should do, whatver the fuck u can. u dont need a mountain. but the way you said that ^ you sound like a lazy fat man.
i gues you dont get no pussy either, bc why do it when u can look at porn right? lame-O


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> 46 ain't old. and i know exactly what u should do, whatver the fuck u can. u dont need a mountain. but the way you said that ^ you sound like a lazy fat man.
> i gues you dont get no pussy either, bc why do it when u can look at porn right? lame-O



ok fuck head i been nice here for a few days but always some asshole comes along usually one of my trolls 
fuck u punk


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

i m skinny and work manual labor and weigh 145 and could work your punk ass in dirt
so your assumptions are wrong as you are too


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

do u usually insult people for no reason 
if so u will fit in just great on this site


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry amber that everytime i post on a friends thread some asshole comes along and makes me out to be trouble 
it is reason why i have avoided posted


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 5, 2011)

your fluster'd man.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> your fluster'd man.


no u are just a retard 
answer this why do u go on a forum just to start shit do u have no life ?
i know u have the internet cant find good porn site?
wht is your reason for posting nonsense 
i didnt stutter so why say flustered 
r u gay and just love me ?
sorry but no thanks


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 5, 2011)

ight lame ass....... you must be the fagget cuz noone ever said anythin bou gay shit, i dont think a 46 year old man would respond like u unless he WAS gay.. so wtf gay man?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> your fluster'd man.


not at all used to dealing with fucks like u im sure i already met u before just different name


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

i heard growing is very relaxing u should try it


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

mornin amber....


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin amber....


hope i didnt fuck her thread im stepping off so this asshole will not spread his shitty attitude 
if anyone has shit to say to me send me a email
or post it here 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/376286-family-photo-group-shot.html
thats my thread no sense fucking up others threads with haterade


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

which arsehole lad...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> which arsehole lad...


im used to it it is just one of my old foes with a fake profile to get my friends to say im to much drama and to turn their backs on me been dealing with it for a year now 

now u guys know why i get so edgy
tired of the attacks when im just posting on friends thread light heartedly and turns to shit thats why i havent been on much and avoid my friends threads
looks like i need to go away again


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

dont talk daft...stay were u are fuck wat people think..if u worry to much bout other people it make u worse..i see it as if u dont like me tough fuckin shit do one...


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> dont talk daft...stay were u are fuck wat people think..if u worry to much bout other people it make u worse..i see it as if u dont like me tough fuckin shit do one...


i try to tell people but they dont get it 
i have been under attack for a year by someone that has so much computer experience they hacked my accounts then sent shit as from me that made everyoone turn on me then set up fake accounts here as me and sent emails threatening people 
why do u think i begged to be perma banned a few weeks ago 
even cussed mods to make them do it and they wouldnt 
i left here and i come back later and they are still there
i was even told if i didnt leave here they would post my address and name here


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

green inferno /aka gary bussey is main one 
rene is main one that leaked my info 
and lummi and april is another troll i got cus they r friends with rene


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 5, 2011)

pm me lad ill help..


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> pm me lad ill help..


thanks bro but i doubt u could help 
i even get rep from lummi or lummination telling me to kill myself
and from others saying they are glad my cousin got killed in iraq
these are sick people cant be reasoned with
but fuck it this asshole tonight awoke the old fab fuck u in your face 
in till the ban


----------



## fabfun (Aug 5, 2011)

im done 
i will respond to emails if anyone needs help or a shoulder 
fuck this nonsense


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2011)

hit the ignore button man.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

fabfun said:


> im done
> i will respond to emails if anyone needs help or a shoulder
> fuck this nonsense


sorry to hear your getting shit mate........get some real losers on here sometimes.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning Amb's, just in to drop some love! Seem's like a bit of a feud going on that needs put to bed. " I hear you Fab, had to do the same a year or so ago man. Fuckin troll's.
Im not going to make their day carrying it on, or waste anymore of the thread on em though! Hope the sun's shinning on ya Doc. 

cindy


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning Amb's, just in to drop some love! Seem's like a bit of a feud going on that needs put to bed. " I hear you Fab, had to do the same a year or so ago man. Fuckin troll's.
> Im not going to make their day carrying it on, or waste anymore of the thread on em though! Hope the sun's shinning on ya Doc.
> 
> cindy



hey hows it going 
u know they like to fuck with me but im still here trying to help
wont stop me so i just blaze another and laugh


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 9, 2011)

That's the way, silence usually kill's them off but sound's like you got a handfull there with this guy! Hope you get the peace to chill on the forum instead of having to have it out with kid's on their daddy's comp.

Take it easy man


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> That's the way, silence usually kill's them off but sound's like you got a handfull there with this guy! Hope you get the peace to chill on the forum instead of having to have it out with kid's on their daddy's comp.
> 
> Take it easy man


well his daddy or is it sugar daddy must have took it away from him havent heard shit out of him since that night 

he must have him busy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

hahahha, your funnyfab. I guess thats why they call you fabulous fun. 
well
i guess this thread aint dead afterall.lol.maybe i will pick it back up for my next round.hahaha
and cinders, i have a new journal!!!! the link is at the bottom of my post here in my signature. come over and check out my girls. later dudes


----------



## fabfun (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha, your funnyfab. I guess thats why they call you fabulous fun.
> well
> i guess this thread aint dead afterall.lol.maybe i will pick it back up for my next round.hahaha
> and cinders, i have a new journal!!!! the link is at the bottom of my post here in my signature. come over and check out my girls. later dudes


no it aint dead let it roll on 
woohoo


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 10, 2011)

fabfun said:


> im used to it it is just one of my old foes with a fake profile to get my friends to say im to much drama and to turn their backs on me been dealing with it for a year now
> 
> now u guys know why i get so edgy
> tired of the attacks when im just posting on friends thread light heartedly and turns to shit thats why i havent been on much and avoid my friends threads
> looks like i need to go away again


lol you got some insecurities.. dont expose yourself man. and nope not a troll, this is my one and only account been around for a lil while now. all i did was say you sounded like a fat man, and then used the pussy-porn thing as an analogy because you said you rather look at pictures than do it youself.. and you went off and said fuck you, and blah blah.. cry cry.. 
if the shoes dont fit dont wear them fat man.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 10, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> lol you got some insecurities.. dont expose yourself man. and nope not a troll, this is my one and only account been around for a lil while now. all i did was say you sounded like a fat man, and then used the pussy-porn thing as an analogy because you said you rather look at pictures than do it youself.. and you went off and said fuck you, and blah blah.. cry cry..
> if the shoes dont fit dont wear them fat man.


or use them to kick u in your fat ass


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 25, 2011)

lighten up guys let it go its christmas merry merry


----------

